# CONNECTIONS 4 #48



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Nitzi, not long now. Really looking forward to seeing the Fall colours.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Up with the birds today. Toothache occurred. Ouch. Is not nice. Getting ready to do some laundry and cleaning. Making meatloaf for supper today.
> 
> Purple and Londy wishing you safe travels, in case I miss the opportunity to do so. Can't wait to meet up with you ladies at the palooza. Know you will have a fun time with Linky and Binky. Please give them both hugs from me.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your toothache. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey. Only 2 more sleeps to go before our big adventure. I am almost organized.
> 
> Flo and Mini-me are packed and very excited.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that you are all packed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I smell the pork shoulder so I should go look at it.
Everyone have a lovely day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 2:12 pm and 26'C (79'F) Where did this weather come from?
> I've been putting away the patio furniture and taking down the awnings for the winter. Seems wrong to do it when it is so warm out, but I just have to look the back of the yard where the silver maple is dropping its leaves already.
> DD and I went to the Brighton Applefest yesterday on our run to pick up vegetables. I love this time of year. The vegetables are so inexpensive. There are lots of booths along the main street of Brighton and lots of people. Didn't buy anything except food. Had to hurry along before I got another message from work.
> I did notice a lot of coloured trees along the road. There were a lot of reds and purples. So long as we don't get a major wind storm, they should stay put.


Sounds very beautiful, I love the colours of the trees at this time of year.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Up with the birds today. Toothache occurred. Ouch. Is not nice. Getting ready to do some laundry and cleaning. Making meatloaf for supper today.
> 
> Purple and Londy wishing you safe travels, in case I miss the opportunity to do so. Can't wait to meet up with you ladies at the palooza. Know you will have a fun time with Linky and Binky. Please give them both hugs from me.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly, hope you have had a good weekend. Hope also your toothache has disappeared? I've had toothache but my dentist realised it was one of my sinus, so taking a decongestant & no aches! My back is much easier & the family say I am walking but I still have pain. I think it's due to having walked so badly this year. I'm going to start walking more as of tomorrow.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

We have been out to lunch today, my SIL's dad has come for a few days to visit my DDs family, we were supposed to have them here but I really couldn't do it. We had a good lunch then sat by the River Thames watching all the boats, it was sunny & warm. While out we went into a charity shop & I got 6 brand new pattern for £1.50. I know I shall make good use of them. Also got some pretty, but strange yarn, thinking wrist warmers. I'll try & take a photo. Have a good evening. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Purly, hope you have had a good weekend. Hope also your toothache has disappeared? I've had toothache but my dentist realised it was one of my sinus, so taking a decongestant & no aches! My back is much easier & the family say I am walking but I still have pain. I think it's due to having walked so badly this year. I'm going to start walking more as of tomorrow.


Hi Chris, glad the back is feeling easier, take it easy with the walking.

Pearlie, hope your toth feels better xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We have been out to lunch today, my SIL's dad has come for a few days to visit my DDs family, we were supposed to have them here but I really couldn't do it. We had a good lunch then sat by the River Thames watching all the boats, it was sunny & warm. While out we went into a charity shop & I got 6 brand new pattern for £1.50. I know I shall make good use of them. Also got some pretty, but strange yarn, thinking wrist warmers. I'll try & take a photo. Have a good evening. Xx


Sounds like a lovely day and well done on your finds in the charity shop!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Chris, glad the back is feeling easier, take it easy with the walking.
> 
> Pearlie, hope your toth feels better xx


Me, too!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls I'm home.....what a journey, we were diverted off the train for 2hrs onto a bus, because of engineering works on the line. Then the one of the next two trains was delayed! I could have been to Florida and through customs quicker. BUT we have had a fantastic weekend the food and hotel were lovely, 

I am so tired. I have to put my alarm on because I have "the staff" coming in the morning......is it tomorrow when purple and Londy go to USA.?
I'll try a bit of catch up, but my eyes are closing......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am now going to check out the possibilities of conference calling via Skype, as I said previously, if i can't do it for free, I will add some funds, one way or another, and do it that way. Then if others are interested, we could each instigate a conference call, at different times throught the year. Then those that don't have the where with all to travel, can meet the rest of the group also. Let me know what everyone thinks of that idea, please!


Like all your ideas.....sounds good...I'll go with Flo!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm home.....what a journey, we were diverted off the train for 2hrs onto a bus, because of engineering works on the line. Then the one of the next two trains was delayed! I could have been to Florida and through customs quicker. BUT we have had a fantastic weekend the food and hotel were lovely,
> 
> I am so tired. I have to put my alarm on because I have "the staff" coming in the morning......is it tomorrow when purple and Londy go to USA.?
> I'll try a bit of catch up, but my eyes are closing......


So glad you had a fantastic weekend! Get some rest now. Well earned!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Like all your ideas.....sounds good...I'll go with Flo!


We go Tuesday and Flo is packed! Glad you hadca good week end x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We go Tuesday and Flo is packed! Glad you hadca good week end x


And I can't wait to see you both and Nitzi on the 6th!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm home.....what a journey, we were diverted off the train for 2hrs onto a bus, because of engineering works on the line. Then the one of the next two trains was delayed! I could have been to Florida and through customs quicker. BUT we have had a fantastic weekend the food and hotel were lovely,
> 
> I am so tired. I have to put my alarm on because I have "the staff" coming in the morning......is it tomorrow when purple and Londy go to USA.?
> I'll try a bit of catch up, but my eyes are closing......


So pleased you had a good weekend, but what a journey home!!
Hope you get up early enough to welcome the staff in the morning. Enjoy! Love. Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm home.....what a journey, we were diverted off the train for 2hrs onto a bus, because of engineering works on the line. Then the one of the next two trains was delayed! I could have been to Florida and through customs quicker. BUT we have had a fantastic weekend the food and hotel were lovely,
> 
> I am so tired. I have to put my alarm on because I have "the staff" coming in the morning......is it tomorrow when purple and Londy go to USA.?
> I'll try a bit of catch up, but my eyes are closing......


Glad you had such a wonderful weekend but sorry you had such a rough trip home


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm home.....what a journey, we were diverted off the train for 2hrs onto a bus, because of engineering works on the line. Then the one of the next two trains was delayed! I could have been to Florida and through customs quicker. BUT we have had a fantastic weekend the food and hotel were lovely,
> 
> I am so tired. I have to put my alarm on because I have "the staff" coming in the morning......is it tomorrow when purple and Londy go to USA.?
> I'll try a bit of catch up, but my eyes are closing......


Glad you had a good weekend. That's just typical of travel on a Sunday!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We shal have to grab some time to talk quilting. Xx


Definitely... Fortunately for you and June, I am not going to bring Surprise jacket so that you can help me find my place..... (just need to add sleeve length) as I have to relocate pattern!!!!! Oh to have my life back and be organized again..... Can't wait...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I'm up at 8 because my new lady comes today, I think!

one more sleep girlsw and then you are both on your way to your wonderful holiday. I am so PLEASED and proud of the two of you. I love you both so have a great time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I write all my passwords down in code then a. Can't find them and/or b. Can't decipher my own code!


Mt friend imbeds hers in the third or fourth page of totally unrelated Word document as well as printing out and keeping in a file drawer. I just tend to keep with the same two or three... not a good habit...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

**********IMPORTANT********************

Its lifelines birthday, I thibnk..Ive got 2 fdates for her so happy birthday to our lifeline. Hope you have a wonderful day.xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm up at 8 because my new lady comes today, I think!
> 
> one more sleep girlsw and then you are both on your way to your wonderful holiday. I am so PLEASED and proud of the two of you. I love you both so have a great time.


I so need a new lady.. but the looks of this place right now would scare any sane person away. Have stuff from mom's, stuff going to mom's, things going to girls.... No wonder I can't find anything and still so much to go through. Oh well, will be gone for two weeks so can just forget about it and deal with it when I get home...QUICKLY, since I think sister may be coming. Wish she would just let me ship stuff to her, or drive down so that it all goes home with her. I don't want to store it and have to get the house on the market... preferably the second week of Nov.

Sounds like you had quite the adventure. I always worry when the airlines are having weather issues since I never know where oldest DD might be....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Changed to I-pad. Jere are the girls in my grandfather's headdress. It was given to him,,along with a hanfpdwocen blanket. When he was adopted into an Ondian tribe in Oklahoma.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Changed to I-pad. Jere are the girls in my grandfather's headdress. It was given to him,,along with a hanfpdwocen blanket. When he was adopted into an Indian tribe in Oklahoma.


It is illegal for any but Native Americans to own eagle feathers, but we have the provenance so OK. We can never sell, on,y. Donate to museau, or some such... But, since the girls are part Indian, I thought they would enjoy seeing this.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

A other 
I tires I thought you all. Ignite like. This was my great grand other's tea set, I think.. Since Jess collects teapots, mom gave her this set.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

3 AM. Better go to bed before Dh finds me and strangles me. Safe journeys to our travelers. Comfort to those ailing and hugs to all. Wish I could make it to ALL the locations and see everyone...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Changed to I-pad. Jere are the girls in my grandfather's headdress. It was given to him,,along with a hanfpdwocen blanket. When he was adopted into an Ondian tribe in Oklahoma.


That's a beautiful head dress on a beautiful girl. Shouldn't you be in bed? Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning all, mr P has just brought me a cup of coffee. I slept like a log. This time tomorrow I'll be on my way to the airport. So guess I'd better get up and finish my packing. Hoping to fit a swim in this afternoon before I go and pick LM up from school. 
Hope everyone is going to have a good week. I know I will. Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *Purly wrote[/b
> Xiang glad you and Lifeline got to have a wonderful chat on skype. It is a shame that we can not all have cake and tea together, like we are in one another's homes. Xiang I do not have an I Pad. Just a PC computer. I was reading some message from skype that we can have group skyping free. Just unsure of how it works. Free is great if we can find out about it.
> 
> Hi Purly, I am trying to find😉into groups, but I have not yet workerď out how to make the groups. I will have to continue searching, and trying different methods.
> ...


*

Hi Purly, I have now read how to have a group call, but I haven't as yet had the chance to conduct one. Apparently one person hosts the call, and that person can then either call each person, and add them to the group; or as each person calls in, the person calling can be added to the group by the host. Now I need to have at least 2 people available, at the same time, so that I can test this procedure out. I just hope it works the way it says it does 😐*


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I try to make all my passwords a variation of each other.


All of mine are along the same vein, but skype just would not accept that what I was putting in, * WAS * my password. I have now fixed it, so my newest profile is active again 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We have been out to lunch today, my SIL's dad has come for a few days to visit my DDs family, we were supposed to have them here but I really couldn't do it. We had a good lunch then sat by the River Thames watching all the boats, it was sunny & warm. While out we went into a charity shop & I got 6 brand new pattern for £1.50. I know I shall make good use of them. Also got some pretty, but strange yarn, thinking wrist warmers. I'll try & take a photo. Have a good evening. Xx


It looks more like tinsel, I reckon I would put it up as Christmas decorations 😆😅


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think a communal talk should be fun....if I take the giggles, forgive me haha........


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think a communal talk should be fun....if I take the giggles, forgive me haha........


I agree, sounds like a good idea. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thought I would show you a cardigan I made in the summer. It took 6 colours & was incredibly easy garter stitch. The pattern was in a magazine. I have been telling Londy about it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> It looks more like tinsel, I reckon I would put it up as Christmas decorations 😆😅


The yarn did not photo well, it's incredibly soft pretty & has been already put aside for a hat for my daughter, she loves it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Whoops


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you a cardigan I made in the summer. It took 6 colours & was incredibly easy garter stitch. The pattern was in a magazine. I have been telling Londy about it.


It's lovely :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

This new lady is very thorough today......I'm impressed


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you.........
Hope you have had a great daywith the little kids & that your big kids are now spoiling you!
Lots of love


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 14'C (57'F) The summer weather continues.
After taking down the awnings yesterday, I did nothing. I felt wiped out from working in the heat. And I have so many things to do on my list. I still need to get the car washed and waxed. There are smoke bugs stuck in the oil on the outside. yuck.
I did get my sago palm repotted, although the new pot is the same size as the old pot so it still looks squished. I couldn't find a bigger pot, except a really big one that I couldn't move.
I need to pick up cat kibbles today. We ran out yesterday and no one told me. I found the empty bag in the recycling. I would have bought a new bag yesterday if I had known.
I looked at my knitting twice, but didn't touch it. I need to pick up stitches for the sleeves. I can do it, just not my favourite thing to do. Maybe I'll take it to work and stare at it there.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Happy birthday to you
> Happy birthday to you.........
> Hope you have had a great daywith the little kids & that your big kids are now spoiling you!
> Lots of love


Happy birthday Lifeline (Rebecca) 
Have a great day


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This new lady is very thorough today......I'm impressed


Wonderful. I'm glad she is working out for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you a cardigan I made in the summer. It took 6 colours & was incredibly easy garter stitch. The pattern was in a magazine. I have been telling Londy about it.


Very sweet. It looks comfy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> All of mine are along the same vein, but skype just would not accept that what I was putting in, * WAS * my password. I have now fixed it, so my newest profile is active again 😊


Good that you got your tech behaving.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> A other
> I tires I thought you all. Ignite like. This was my great grand other's tea set, I think.. Since Jess collects teapots, mom gave her this set.


I love that set. I'd like to collect teapots, but I don't have any room. 
(You have the same phone that I do  )


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Changed to I-pad. Jere are the girls in my grandfather's headdress. It was given to him,,along with a hanfpdwocen blanket. When he was adopted into an Ondian tribe in Oklahoma.


Such pretty smiles.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Definitely... Fortunately for you and June, I am not going to bring Surprise jacket so that you can help me find my place..... (just need to add sleeve length) as I have to relocate pattern!!!!! Oh to have my life back and be organized again..... Can't wait...


You're getting there, a little bit at a time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And I can't wait to see you both and Nitzi on the 6th!


I can't wait either. :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to pack up to leave now.
It's still dark. I liked it better when it was light out when I left for work.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We have been out to lunch today, my SIL's dad has come for a few days to visit my DDs family, we were supposed to have them here but I really couldn't do it. We had a good lunch then sat by the River Thames watching all the boats, it was sunny & warm. While out we went into a charity shop & I got 6 brand new pattern for £1.50. I know I shall make good use of them. Also got some pretty, but strange yarn, thinking wrist warmers. I'll try & take a photo. Have a good evening. Xx


That is the sort of wool that, when you see it, you have to have it, even though you don't really know what to do with it. You HAVE to own it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Like all your ideas.....sounds good...I'll go with Flo!


I'd like to go with Flo - she's off to America.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> **********IMPORTANT********************
> 
> Its lifelines birthday, I thibnk..Ive got 2 fdates for her so happy birthday to our lifeline. Hope you have a wonderful day.xxxxxxxx


It IS her birthday today. Happy birthday Lifeline. I hope the rain keeps off for you whatever you are doing.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Changed to I-pad. Jere are the girls in my grandfather's headdress. It was given to him,,along with a hanfpdwocen blanket. When he was adopted into an Ondian tribe in Oklahoma.


Glorious!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning all, mr P has just brought me a cup of coffee. I slept like a log. This time tomorrow I'll be on my way to the airport. So guess I'd better get up and finish my packing. Hoping to fit a swim in this afternoon before I go and pick LM up from school.
> Hope everyone is going to have a good week. I know I will. Xx


You certainly will. Safe journeying and happy landings to you both. We back here in the UK will be with you in mind at least.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think a communal talk should be fun....if I take the giggles, forgive me haha........


I'm just wondering who gets to see whom. Does the host appear on everyone else's tablet. Who can the host see? Or does everyone appear at once in their own square? What happens when we all want to talk at once?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you a cardigan I made in the summer. It took 6 colours & was incredibly easy garter stitch. The pattern was in a magazine. I have been telling Londy about it.


very effective. It does look easy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm just wondering who gets to see whom. Does the host appear on everyone else's tablet. Who can the host see? Or does everyone appear at once in their own square? What happens when we all want to talk at once?


CHAOS AND FUN!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello everyone from a cool but sunny Pa. Slept well last night. Toothache comes and goes. Most of time wouldn't know I had an ache. Had this tooth do this before , went to the dentist and he took xrays etc, and could find no problem with the tooth. Is happening again. Will wait it out a bit and if it continues will go see him. I finished my homework assignment. I am so happy and I restarted my bathroom hand towel. Will bring to palooza, if have some down time will work on it.

Purple and Londy wishing you both safe travels and will see you soon. Yipee!!!!!!

Jynx if you are driving be safe and if you are flying, be safe. Can't wait to meet up with you soon.

Lifeline HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!Enjoy your special day..

GS glad the staff situation has worked out to your liking. I think this lady will be your little treasure.

Chrissy happy to hear you are able to walk. I agree, walking a little every day will help to strengthen your muscles and give you back some stamina. Increase distance very gradually. Love the beautiful sweater you made. I think the colors are stand outs. Great job.

Nitzi hope your roast was good, it made me hungry when you said you could smell it. I think the smoke drifted down to me. lol Know you and the girls will have a lovely time in Toronto. Sorry I couldn't make it there.

Xiang I so hope the skype grouping calls work. It would be wonderful to see and chat with everyone. Thank you so much for finding out how to do this. Hope to chat with you soon.

Have a very busy day today. Have 4 or 5 different stores to run errands at, then I need to finish up the laundry, clean the kitchen floor(kitchen is huge) and bake the cookies for the palooza. DH said he will treat me to supper. Hope I don't fall asleep in my soup by then.lol Wishing everyone a wonderful day/ night where ever you are. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAREST RECECCA
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you a cardigan I made in the summer. It took 6 colours & was incredibly easy garter stitch. The pattern was in a magazine. I have been telling Londy about it.


Love it xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to pack up to leave now.
> It's still dark. I liked it better when it was light out when I left for work.
> Everyone have a great day.


This time next week we will be in Toronto xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pearlie, safe travels to you too. See you Friday xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Case is packed so I'm off for a swim. X


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hrello girlsw. I'm back from S and B and food shopping. Ive got the lounch/tea cooking so why not come on here. I'm getting excited for the two girls bound for USA...Ive got them in my mind all day.

Purley I will be sending yousome information about our visit to Orlando as soon as I get roubnd to putting it up on line. We shall have to tell the girls our MASSIVE secret when its sorted out......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Go then, tyell me...Ive been dying to ask...whats a palooza??????


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> That is the sort of wool that, when you see it, you have to have it, even though you don't really know what to do with it. You HAVE to own it.


You would not believe how soft it my DD wants me to make her a hat, How's you Saxy? Are you ready for the airport in the morning, Im all ready.....well we can dream! It will be fun to meet up with the girls when they get back to hear all their adventures, we shall have to think something up! Lots of love.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> This new lady is very thorough today......I'm impressed


So pleased for you, it will give you more time to rest, enjoy yourself & knit.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hrello girlsw. I'm back from S and B and food shopping. Ive got the lounch/tea cooking so why not come on here. I'm getting excited for the two girls bound for USA...Ive got them in my mind all day.
> 
> Purley I will be sending yousome information about our visit to Orlando as soon as I get roubnd to putting it up on line. We shall have to tell the girls our MASSIVE secret when its sorted out......


....what are you naughty girls up to?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> CHAOS AND FUN!


Sounds like us all on a day out!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hrello girlsw. I'm back from S and B and food shopping. Ive got the lounch/tea cooking so why not come on here. I'm getting excited for the two girls bound for USA...Ive got them in my mind all day.
> 
> Purley I will be sending yousome information about our visit to Orlando as soon as I get roubnd to putting it up on line. We shall have to tell the girls our MASSIVE secret when its sorted out......


How massive? Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Go then, tyell me...Ive been dying to ask...whats a palooza??????


As far as I can make out its a get together :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had my swim, now having a quick coffee before I go and collect LM from school. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You would not believe how soft it my DD wants me to make her a hat, How's you Saxy? Are you ready for the airport in the morning, Im all ready.....well we can dream! It will be fun to meet up with the girls when they get back to hear all their adventures, we shall have to think something up! Lots of love.


Sounds like a plan xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rebecca hope you have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I so need a new lady.. but the looks of this place right now would scare any sane person away. Have stuff from mom's, stuff going to mom's, things going to girls.... No wonder I can't find anything and still so much to go through. Oh well, will be gone for two weeks so can just forget about it and deal with it when I get home...QUICKLY, since I think sister may be coming. Wish she would just let me ship stuff to her, or drive down so that it all goes home with her. I don't want to store it and have to get the house on the market... preferably the second week of Nov.
> 
> Sounds like you had quite the adventure. I always worry when the airlines are having weather issues since I never know where oldest DD might be....


The pictures are great I love them all!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> How massive? Xxxxx


not as massive as yours xxxxxx I wish I was coming with you now.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Changed to I-pad. Jere are the girls in my grandfather's headdress. It was given to him,,along with a hanfpdwocen blanket. When he was adopted into an Ondian tribe in Oklahoma.


Beautiful girls showing such beautiful headdresses, they are exquisite. I remember seeing an exhibition of these headdresses many years ago with my DD. She studied the North American history.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> not as massive as yours xxxxxx I wish I was coming with you now.


I think we all wish we were going, GS! 
At least you will be visiting with Pearly soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> not as massive as yours xxxxxx I wish I was coming with you now.


You will be with us in spirit xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> **********IMPORTANT********************
> 
> Its lifelines birthday, I thibnk..Ive got 2 fdates for her so happy birthday to our lifeline. Hope you have a wonderful day.xxxxxxxx


It is and thank you for the birthday wishes


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It is and thank you for the birthday wishes


Happy birthday, luv u lots xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank uou Susan for your phone call and good wishes. Londy and I promise to keep the Tenas end up and misBEHAVE!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> **********IMPORTANT********************
> 
> Its lifelines birthday, I thibnk..Ive got 2 fdates for her so happy birthday to our lifeline. Hope you have a wonderful day.xxxxxxxx


It is!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY, REBECCA! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy birthday, luv u lots xxxx


Thank you everyone for the lovely birthday wishes _and _my ecard


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you a cardigan I made in the summer. It took 6 colours & was incredibly easy garter stitch. The pattern was in a magazine. I have been telling Londy about it.


Wonderful cardigan, Chrissy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This new lady is very thorough today......I'm impressed


That's great!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful cardigan, Chrissy!


It is isn't it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I can't wait either. :thumbup:


I figured out the bus from the airport to the station in Toronto so that's done! Still need to figure out what I want to pack. Later this week, I think.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful cardigan, Chrissy!


Which magazine did the pattern come from?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you a cardigan I made in the summer. It took 6 colours & was incredibly easy garter stitch. The pattern was in a magazine. I have been telling Londy about it.


Nice love the colors!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> CHAOS AND FUN!


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Safe and happy travels Purple and Londy :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This time next week we will be in Toronto xxxx


And I'll be in the air winging my way there!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hello pam, its ages since I spoke with you. Are you keeping well? Ive just been on the phone to Purple, and I think she is a bit excited to say the least.....Good luck to you all.

Rebecca....shall you and me pop on the plane?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hello pam, its ages since I spoke with you. Are you keeping well? Ive just been on the phone to Purple, and I think she is a bit excited to say the least.....Good luck to you all.
> 
> Rebecca....shall you and me pop on the plane?


What an excellent plan...just putting my shoes on, don't go with out me...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> What an excellent plan...just putting my shoes on, don't go with out me...


See you at the airport xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> See you at the airport xxx


What time???


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hello pam, its ages since I spoke with you. Are you keeping well? Ive just been on the phone to Purple, and I think she is a bit excited to say the least.....Good luck to you all.
> 
> Rebecca....shall you and me pop on the plane?


Hi Susan. I'm doing fine. Have a little cold but it's not much trouble. I'm getting so excited for next week!!! Wish we could all be meeting up!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Susan. I'm doing fine. Have a little cold but it's not much trouble. I'm getting so excited for next week!!! Wish we could all be meeting up!


Its so wondertful a thing to be happening. I know all you overseas girls will look after these two......Just give them a ball of yarn if they start and they'll sit quiet in a corner. NOT......Hope your cold is getting better.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Weve just had DS on the phone. They are going to try and get a 3 day cruise for him and DIL...NOT boys!!!!! Im not sure the3 boys will approve of that. Would we be able to have them or go up there? Guess what DH answered....ALSO can we do school pickup tomorrow instead of Wednesday...Well, I dont know about that one. Im at the dentists in the morning and she may take a tooth out. I stopped using my clopidogril (blood thinning pill) on Friday so as I wouldnt be a bleeder tomorrow. (Ive been called worsein my day))))).


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You would not believe how soft it my DD wants me to make her a hat, How's you Saxy? Are you ready for the airport in the morning, Im all ready.....well we can dream! It will be fun to meet up with the girls when they get back to hear all their adventures, we shall have to think something up! Lots of love.


We will miss them so much that, once they're back and had some sleep, and are over their jet-lag, we need a meet-up. Of course we could cheat and you, Lifeline and I could get together while they are away.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hello pam, its ages since I spoke with you. Are you keeping well? Ive just been on the phone to Purple, and I think she is a bit excited to say the least.....Good luck to you all.
> 
> Rebecca....shall you and me pop on the plane?


Not without me and Chris!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its so wondertful a thing to be happening. I know all you overseas girls will look after these two......Just give them a ball of yarn if they start and they'll sit quiet in a corner. NOT......Hope your cold is getting better.


They'll definitely be up to mischief!  Cold will go away. Just annoying at the moment.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening all!! Sorry I have been conspicuous by my absence, had the gks for a couple of days and then today, I have been full-on packing!! Just about got everything in the case now and actually, I haven't seen Mr L for a while so I may have packed him too!! I flippin' hope not!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Binky & Linky, can't wait to see you - Tomorrow!!!!

Jynx, the headdresses and your girls are beautiful, they must be very proud of their roots!

Susan, so glad your new lady is a good worker, hope she keeps up the standard! Thank you all for the Bon Voyage card, by the way, I so wish we were all going!!

Lifeline, hope you haven't worked too hard on your birthday and that you are in for a treat this evening!!

Chris, I love your twinkly yarn and the little cardi is really sweet, nice job! See you when we get back!

Pam, it won't be long before we meet again and I am so looking forward to seeing you! Hope your trip is happy, comfy and safe!!

Nitzi, our trip has come round so fast, I just hope it doesn't fly by as quickly! Brace yourself for big hugs in a very short while, so excited!!

Purly, you sound so busy, don't wear yourself out before Defiance! So looking forward to meeting you there dear, it can't come soon enough!!

PurpleFi, Aaaarrrrghhhhhhhhh!!! See you in the morning, gulp!!!

Saxy, really hope we can all have a chat online, I vividly remember the Skyping we did at our first big meet-up in York, so funny!! Look forward to seeing you for real soon after our return!

Judi, thank you for using your skills to attempt to link us all up over t he airwaves, it will be awesome if it all works, fingers crossed!

Right, that's my lot, see some of you soon and the rest a bit later!! 
Lotsa love and hugs as always xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!! Sorry I have been conspicuous by my absence, had the gks for a couple of days and then today, I have been full-on packing!! Just about got everything in the case now and actually, I haven't seen Mr L for a while so I may have packed him too!! I flippin' hope not!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Binky & Linky, can't wait to see you - Tomorrow!!!!
> 
> ...


Soon, soon, soon! Have a fabulous time with Angela and Lisa and in Defiance with Purly and Jynx! Hugs to you all! Safe tavels to you and Purple tomorrow. Love you! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Did I tell you all that I was well impressed with my ady today/ She knows how to clean, she seems so good...First impressions anyway...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> What time???


Flight leaves at noon, terminal 2 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> What time???[/quote
> Flight
> leaves at noon, terminal 2 :thumbup
> 
> so excited I double posted


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Did I tell you all that I was well impressed with my ady today/ She knows how to clean, she seems so good...First impressions anyway...


Hope she continues to impress


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dont forget........Tickets, passports and money......Doesnt matter about anything else. Dont forget your knitting...Are you allowed to knit on the flight? I dont think we are.

Londy I'm sending you big hugsand love...Ive given Purple hers.....xxxIm so proud of you girls and so happy for you. I think Im more excited than you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Binky, linky look after the girls for us and help them on their way....I hope the love for you both from me, comes through them.....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Go then, tyell me...Ive been dying to ask...whats a palooza??????


The Knitting tea party get together.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dont forget........Tickets, passports and money......Doesnt matter about anything else. Dont forget your knitting...Are you allowed to knit on the flight? I dont think we are.
> 
> Londy I'm sending you big hugsand love...Ive given Purple hers.....xxxIm so proud of you girls and so happy for you. I think Im more excited than you.


I have my knitting for the plane, just hoing to use my little bamboo circulars. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The Knitting tea party get together.


Thankyou Binky....Will Purple and Londy see Michael? I would like to if I was there.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou Binky....Will Purple and Londy see Michael? I would like to if I was there.


I told her they should even if only for a little bit , i shall have my sweet pea at home when they arrive so they will get to see that little one for sure


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Binky, linky look after the girls for us and help them on their way....I hope the love for you both from me, comes through them.....


Your love always comes through Purly !! Your such a sweet angel


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Girls Im off to bed now.......Hope the two holiday girls sleep!!!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday lifeline ! Did i miss it ?? 

IF so and if not ... here goes ...

I wish for today that all your plans be 1,000 times what you dreamed .
I wish that your heart does a tiny little skip when you realize how much you are loved .
I wish that not just today you find happiness and love in everything you do .
And lastly today i wish the Happiest Birthday to you


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Happy Birthday lifeline ! Did i miss it ??
> 
> IF so and if not ... here goes ...
> 
> ...


these words are beautiful


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Oopsy i let my computer die ... 

Im back though and thank you Purly for the compliment  
Of course i feel that way about all of ye.

Saxy have you figured out how to get into the luggage yet??


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > What time???[/quote
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Happy Birthday lifeline ! Did i miss it ??
> 
> IF so and if not ... here goes ...
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. And no you didn't miss my birthday :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Which magazine did the pattern come from?


I can't remember, I torn it out & put it my folder. Trouble is I like it so much I still have it, I shall have to find a home for it. I can let you have pattern if you like pm me. Hope you have had a good birthday.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> We will miss them so much that, once they're back and had some sleep, and are over their jet-lag, we need a meet-up. Of course we could cheat and you, Lifeline and I could get together while they are away.


That's an idea!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Not without me and Chris!


Too right, " all for one and one for all!" I'm getting excited for our Purple & 
Londy, hope they have warned the passengers about the 2 knitters arriving.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Safe travels my dear friends, have a wonderful time. The same goes for all of you in USA & Canada, all of you have a wonderful meet up. Lots of love.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Safe travels my dear friends, have a wonderful time. The same goes for all of you in USA & Canada, all of you have a wonderful meet up. Lots of love.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Cant wait cant wait cant wait !!!! .... wait.... how long is your flight , i have only flown once and LOVE it !! but it means i dont know anything about it too ... like where will you be switching planes ... when i went to Florida we had to catch three different flights ! I literally could have driven there faster .


We leave Heathrow at noon our time. Arrive Washington, Dulles, 15.15 local time. Leave there 16.50 and arrive Louisville 18.27 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Safe travels my dear friends, have a wonderful time. The same goes for all of you in USA & Canada, all of you have a wonderful meet up. Lots of love.


Thanks Chris.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

PURPLE AND LONDY, SO EXCITED, CAN'T WAIT TO MEET UP WITH YOU BOTH. SAFE TRAVELS AND HAPPY KNITTING.Used big print so you know how excited I am to meet you both.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dont forget........Tickets, passports and money......Doesnt matter about anything else. Dont forget your knitting...Are you allowed to knit on the flight? I dont think we are.
> 
> Londy I'm sending you big hugsand love...Ive given Purple hers.....xxxIm so proud of you girls and so happy for you. I think Im more excited than you.


.......and meds!!!! Thanks dear, lots of hugs and love back to you!!! We are certainly hoping to knit on the flight and we'll lamp 'em if they don't let us!!!! Good night and sweet dreams to all you wonderful girls and thank you all for adding this wonderful new dimension to my life xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou Binky....Will Purple and Londy see Michael? I would like to if I was there.


I am hoping they will get to see him.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .......and meds!!!! Thanks dear, lots of hugs and love back to you!!! We are certainly hoping to knit on the flight and we'll lamp 'em if they don't let us!!!! Good night and sweet dreams to all you wonderful girls and thank you all for adding this wonderful new dimension to my life xxxxxxxxxxxx


Nicely put. See you in the mor ning xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am hoping they will get to see him.


Yeh! In bed now, night night xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .......and meds!!!! Thanks dear, lots of hugs and love back to you!!! We are certainly hoping to knit on the flight and we'll lamp 'em if they don't let us!!!! Good night and sweet dreams to all you wonderful girls and thank you all for adding this wonderful new dimension to my life xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you a cardigan I made in the summer. It took 6 colours & was incredibly easy garter stitch. The pattern was in a magazine. I have been telling Londy about it.


So sweet. I love the colors and the great star buttons...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It will be warm tomorrow so I hope you wear layers!

I am off as I think the little ones will be landing shortly.

Love and hugs to all
Binky


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy birthday Lifeline (Rebecca)
> Have a great day


From me too... Can never have to many birthdays... Hope it is a great year.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This new lady is very thorough today......I'm impressed


Wish you could ship her over in a bottle....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Such pretty smiles.


They light up my life.... (Must say, you can tell it was 3 in the morning... so many typos. Glad you all have great puzzle solving skills.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Beautiful girls showing such beautiful headdresses, they are exquisite. I remember seeing an exhibition of these headdresses many years ago with my DD. She studied the North American history.


Thanks.. Wish the beadwork would show better. It is really something. The red is very thin thread wrapped round and round and round.... I also studied Native America history and the youngest GD has quite an interest. Their grandfather on their dad's side was a full blooded Cherokee chief.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Weve just had DS on the phone. They are going to try and get a 3 day cruise for him and DIL...NOT boys!!!!! Im not sure the3 boys will approve of that. Would we be able to have them or go up there? Guess what DH answered....ALSO can we do school pickup tomorrow instead of Wednesday...Well, I dont know about that one. Im at the dentists in the morning and she may take a tooth out. I stopped using my clopidogril (blood thinning pill) on Friday so as I wouldnt be a bleeder tomorrow. (Ive been called worsein my day))))).


DH can make the run for the boys alone. Your tooth is more important and being a bit sedentary afterwards is good so as not to dislodge the blood clot. (The boys don't get a ote on the cruise.... As hard as it is for them to fathom, mom and dad did come before the boys.)


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, had a nice time at the textile show. Got lots of ideas and bought a few bits of fabric.


Nice selection. Have fun with them.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry I have not been on today, not feeling so good. I'm off to bed now & hopefully tomorrow will be better. Night night & love to you all xx..


I hope you feel better in the morning. Smart to get good rest.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey. Only 2 more sleeps to go before our big adventure. I am almost organized.
> 
> Flo and Mini-me are packed and very excited.
> 
> ...


Just tooooo precious!!! Did you have a pattern? How do you get the details so perfect? Amazzzzing! I love them!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have just finished my evening meal of ham steak, pineapple and chips; then I had a sweet lemon for dessert, now I am going to have a cup of tea and do some knitting - I haven't done any for a few days. So will catch you on the flip side xxxx


That's the good life!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Up with the birds today. Toothache occurred. Ouch. Is not nice. Getting ready to do some laundry and cleaning. Making meatloaf for supper today.
> 
> Purple and Londy wishing you safe travels, in case I miss the opportunity to do so. Can't wait to meet up with you ladies at the palooza. Know you will have a fun time with Linky and Binky. Please give them both hugs from me.
> 
> ...


I'm half way thru knitting the scarfish thing to go with my not too dressy blouse. I'm beat! Son went on a train trip to NYCity and they had a subway warning scare. I'm a wreck over him traveling so the scare realy scared me. He got home safely but at 4 am. I was up on and off all that night. Around 3 am I phoned him and asked where to send the bail he did call a few times to keep me sane. My dear friend went to a fiber festival with me to keep me from sitting home fretting. It was lovely...I got some inexpensive yarn and quite a few patterns. My other friend went to lunch with me the next day to keep me afloat. Such nice people. I'm listing patterns I like to buy on the computer and spending too much but they are only $4 each which is a bargain I think. I have no control when I'm nervous. Haven't sent the order in so maybe by tomorrow I'll be calm enough to cancel some. And to finish the scarfish thing. The second skien had a tie on in the middle which looked bad mid row so I had to take a row and a half back off and it was hard due to the type of fluff in the yarn and the open yarn over holes. I had to go back 4 rows actually due to dropped stitches. Not getting ahead as much as I'd like. Rain is scheduled for the wedding day and I'm thinking muddy shoes. Wait and see I guess. Tv had a knit and crochet marathon so I taped as much as I had not missed. Love those shows. Reading to catch up here. Glad to read so much good news. Hope all problems work out easily.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OMG I'd kill him. I'd be lost without my password book.


I've misfiled mine. My next one will be a large binder. Harder to lose. Now I'm writing them on my computer. ....cats are chasing one another. Sounds like a war. No blood ...yet


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry about your toothache. Hope you feel better soon.


I've heard rubbing a bit of whiskey on the gum helps? Or just drink the bottle seriously, hope it gets better.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We have been out to lunch today, my SIL's dad has come for a few days to visit my DDs family, we were supposed to have them here but I really couldn't do it. We had a good lunch then sat by the River Thames watching all the boats, it was sunny & warm. While out we went into a charity shop & I got 6 brand new pattern for £1.50. I know I shall make good use of them. Also got some pretty, but strange yarn, thinking wrist warmers. I'll try & take a photo. Have a good evening. Xx


The yarn I have is bulky like yours but not sparkly. It works well with a yo/k2tog row and yo/p2tog row which makes a netish piece ...then after about 12 rows of that do garter stitch for 10 rows and repeat. Might be a pretty scarf in your sparkly yarn.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> The yarn did not photo well, it's incredibly soft pretty & has been already put aside for a hat for my daughter, she loves it.


Oh, OK; can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy birthday Lifeline (Rebecca)
> Have a great day


Ditto from me too 🎼🎶🎵🍸🍷🍰


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

So i went to the podiatrist and he wanted to give me shots in my feet for the plantar's faciitis , i told him very kindly "the hell you will" !

So i have been given the boot ... literally the one i am suppose to wear at night but cant because i take stuff like that off in my sleep :/
So i am suppose to just stop at some point in the day and put this thing on and wear it for a couple of hours.
Well i got half of it right , i put it on for a couple of hours ! I was up on my feet cooking and cleaning up the mess these boys can make in a kitchen ... 
when i took the thing off ... well surprise surprise ! the dents in my leg were horrible .. ! And instead of giving me two , he gave me one and told me to alternate from one foot to the other... 

Nice of them to let me rchoose


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good that you got your tech behaving.


It is, I didn't want to confuse everyone by going back to my old one 😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm just wondering who gets to see whom. Does the host appear on everyone else's tablet. Who can the host see? Or does everyone appear at once in their own square? What happens when we all want to talk at once?


I think everyone appears in their own little square, and I think it would be very much like the skype we did, when you lot went to either Edinburgh or York - I think we all tried to speak at once, until a little sanity entered the chat hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone from a cool but sunny Pa. Slept well last night. Toothache comes and goes. Most of time wouldn't know I had an ache. Had this tooth do this before , went to the dentist and he took xrays etc, and could find no problem with the tooth. Is happening again. Will wait it out a bit and if it continues will go see him. I finished my homework assignment. I am so happy and I restarted my bathroom hand towel. Will bring to palooza, if have some down time will work on it.
> 
> Purple and Londy wishing you both safe travels and will see you soon. Yipee!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Purly, I actually tried to test it out yesterday, with you and Pam, but you were unavailable, so will have to try again, when more than one person is available. I was able to be chatting with Pam, and calling you, at the same time. You would have been added to a group call, then I think we each would have been able to see all other participants.

Jynx, have you still got skype set on your iPad, or computer?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Much love and hugs to everyone .. lots of pictures to post as soon as our friends get here L)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning my friends. I guess we masy be a bit lonely for a while, but its so wonderful that this holiday for the two of them is happening. Purple is in the taxi as I type, I know we all wish them good luck. AND...you overseas girls, please take care of them for us and send them home safely.

Back to reality....Flipping dentist todsay and then we are supposed to be on school run. I dont know if I'll go or not. It depends on what she does.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!! Sorry I have been conspicuous by my absence, had the gks for a couple of days and then today, I have been full-on packing!! Just about got everything in the case now and actually, I haven't seen Mr L for a while so I may have packed him too!! I flippin' hope not!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Binky & Linky, can't wait to see you - Tomorrow!!!!
> 
> ...


I hope it works too! I did try and do a trial run, but there weren't enough of you online, for me to call; so we will just have to hope it works 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Did I tell you all that I was well impressed with my ady today/ She knows how to clean, she seems so good...First impressions anyway...


I am so glad that you finally seem to have found a good housekeeper, hope she is as she seems xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone up for a chat on skype? If not, I will go and do some knitting knitting, or looming, now! Bye xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Anyone up for a chat on skype? If not, I will go and do some knitting knitting, or looming, now! Bye xxx


Not at the moment my dear Judi...Ive just got up and speak to nobody until Ive had a pot of coffee, hahaha. x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> The yarn I have is bulky like yours but not sparkly. It works well with a yo/k2tog row and yo/p2tog row which makes a netish piece ...then after about 12 rows of that do garter stitch for 10 rows and repeat. Might be a pretty scarf in your sparkly yarn.


Thanks for that, DD really wants a sparkly hat but if it doesn't work out I'll give your idea a go. Hope you have nearly finished your scarfy thing! When is your wedding?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Not at the moment my dear Judi...Ive just got up and speak to nobody until Ive had a pot of coffee, hahaha. x


OK, I am available for a chat, if & when you are ready. I will leave my skype switched on. Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> So sweet. I love the colors and the great star buttons...


Thank you the buttons have little smily faces, so cute


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning my friends. I guess we masy be a bit lonely for a while, but its so wonderful that this holiday for the two of them is happening. Purple is in the taxi as I type, I know we all wish them good luck. AND...you overseas girls, please take care of them for us and send them home safely.
> 
> Back to reality....Flipping dentist todsay and then we are supposed to be on school run. I dont know if I'll go or not. It depends on what she does.


Thanks for the update GS, can't imagine how excited they are, we all seem so excited for them! 
Good luck at the dentist, if you have your tooth out take it easy afterwards. Love you


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> OK, I am available for a chat, if & when you are ready. I will leave my skype switched on. Xxxx


Sorry Judi, I'm just off to look after GS, I will another day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Londy is now at Heathrow, waiting for Purple....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Londy is now at Heathrow, waiting for Purple....


We have checkked in and waiting to get on plane.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Wel here we are just waiting to board the plane, getting very excited!!Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 14'C (57'F) but feels hotter. It's very humid out but that will pass when the showers come through. There is a cricket buzzing in my kitchen. I can't find it. It must be behind the baseboard. It isn't just chirruping, it's a continuous buzz that is driving me nuts. If it doesn't stop, I may end up spraying the baseboards with some noxious chemical to make it move on. arggg

I need to clean up my car, inside and out, to make it fit for human occupation. (I don't count  )
The yarn in my suitcase has been stowed. That suitcase is really big. I should be able to fill it with lots of things, and clothes.

I wish Purple and Londy an uneventful and quick flight.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> So i went to the podiatrist and he wanted to give me shots in my feet for the plantar's faciitis , i told him very kindly "the hell you will" !
> 
> So i have been given the boot ... literally the one i am suppose to wear at night but cant because i take stuff like that off in my sleep :/
> So i am suppose to just stop at some point in the day and put this thing on and wear it for a couple of hours.
> ...


Did the doctor talk to you about getting new shoes. The Dr. Scholl ones are great. Lot's of cushion under the foot. When mum had problems with her heel after she broke it, the doctor proscribed orthotics, but the Dr. Scholl shoes actually made her feet feel better.
It would have been nice to give you two boots.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The cricket has stopped, and I have to go to work. Great timing, :lol:.
Happy knitting, happy flying and happy meetup later.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im back from dentists. I was in half an hour. She's made a wonderful job of my top teeth. However she worked very near the nerve and the fillings might fail. She gave me 2 needles and I shook like a baby but I got there. I want to go to over 60's but I cant move my top lip...hahaha. it wouldnt stop me shouting though...

The girls will be on their way now.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely pics of Londy and Purple. Can see the joy and excitement they are feeling. We girls on this side of the pond will all look out for them. Wishing them a safe and comfortable trip.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Is cool and rainey here this morning. Am going to be baking lots of chocolate chip cookies for the weekend. Hard to believe when palooza is over there will only be about 2 1/2 weeks till we leave for Florida.Time is sure flying .

GS glad the dentist fixed you right up without any pain. Fingers crossed the fillings work.Have fun at over 60's.

Jolly so sorry you get so nervous, but is nice you have friends to distract you during these times. I just remember my grandma telling me worry never makes things better or changes anything. It just makes situations worse as it takes a toll on our minds and bodies. How right she was. Hope you can get your worries settled soon. Glad no harm came to your son.

Nitzi it is so irritating to have a cricket in the kitchen where you can't get at them.Funny how they shut up right before you leave after driving you crazy first with their strumming.lol Have a good day. Girls are on their way.

Linky I am a little lost. Why are you wearing a boot on your leg and then switching to other leg.???? I think I missed something. Anyway, have a grand time with the girls when they arrive.

Xiang sorry I was not available when you called. You are so great to have put this skype thing all together. I will take my computer with me this weekend and pray this skyping will not disappoint and let us chatter away with the group.

I need to get a load out of the dryer and fold it and put another load in the washer so I am off to get the day going. Love to all. Purly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Wel here we are just waiting to board the plane, getting very excited!!Lots of love xxxxxxx


What are you both looking so cheerful about? Only joking, you look great looking forward to lots of pics. Expect by now you are up & away. Have a great flight. Love you both.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Oopsy i let my computer die ...
> 
> Im back though and thank you Purly for the compliment
> Of course i feel that way about all of ye.
> ...


I got there two minutes too late!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Is cool and rainey here this morning. Am going to be baking lots of chocolate chip cookies for the weekend. Hard to believe when palooza is over there will only be about 2 1/2 weeks till we leave for Florida.Time is sure flying .
> 
> GS glad the dentist fixed you right up without any pain. Fingers crossed the fillings work.Have fun at over 60's.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly, she has plantar's fascitis (sp)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning Binky. Is America ready for my energetic friends?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning my friends. I guess we masy be a bit lonely for a while, but its so wonderful that this holiday for the two of them is happening. Purple is in the taxi as I type, I know we all wish them good luck. AND...you overseas girls, please take care of them for us and send them home safely.
> 
> Back to reality....Flipping dentist todsay and then we are supposed to be on school run. I dont know if I'll go or not. It depends on what she does.


I hope the dentist visit has gone well and I hope you get some rest after.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We have checkked in and waiting to get on plane.


Lovely ladies! Safe travels!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We have checkked in and waiting to get on plane.


I will be with you in spirit! Did little Xiang sneak into your bag also?

Have a wonderful time, meeting everyone, and please give them all a hug from me, to replace all of the cyber hugs I have sent out xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wel here we are just waiting to board the plane, getting very excited!!Lots of love xxxxxxx


Lovely photos of both of you, you should be well on the way now, or possibly even there already 😊


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well....I'm back from the over 60's and I won....$13, a pkt of biscuits and some tea bags. So, $13 will go in my little purse. What have you all been doing?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hi Purly, she has plantar's fascitis (sp)


ive never heard of it and I didnt know she had it...How did I miss this? :x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ive never heard of it and I didnt know she had it...How did I miss this? :x


I think you were sorting out your new staff member. Plantar Fascist is is a very painful condition in the sole of the foot. I had it for a while, and had to stop going barefoot, or wearing thongs & sandals; and also had to do stretching exercises for the Achilles tendon, and the muscles in the sole of the foot. After all of that, I was wishing I had never heard of it 😟, but I wasn't given a boot to wear, either.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well....I'm back from the over 60's and I won....$13, a pkt of biscuits and some tea bags. So, $13 will go in my little purse. What have you all been doing?


Well done. I'm off shortly to go get a haircut and then meet up with a friend for lunch. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening.  xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ive never heard of it and I didnt know she had it...How did I miss this? :x


Hey there Lady !! 

Xiang explained it very well only mine has been there for over twelve yrs. now ... so because it went so long untreated (feels like stepping on a lego ) the brain says hey you need more bone ... stupid brain ! and anyhow it causes bone spurs too ... i have a rather large one on the bottom of the heel and a few travel down the side from pinky toe to the heel .. 

But i worked around it with stretching ... its a tendon in the bottom of your foot ... i have to use the boot to keep the tendon pulled tight because mine has started to harden  stupid foot . lol
Congrats on your win and at the dentist


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We have checkked in and waiting to get on plane.


Hope your flight is comfortable !! But fast lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I got there two minutes too late!


Awww , well catch the next flight i guess LOL


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ok got to come finish getting ready Love and Hugs Ya'll


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Hey there Lady !!
> 
> Xiang explained it very well only mine has been there for over twelve yrs. now ... so because it went so long untreated (feels like stepping on a lego ) the brain says hey you need more bone ... stupid brain ! and anyhow it causes bone spurs too ... i have a rather large one on the bottom of the heel and a few travel down the side from pinky toe to the heel ..
> 
> ...


I'm sure I read somewhere that they can inject the area with Botox. At least you wouldn't get wrinkly feet. Mind you I might have got it mixed up with another foot condition. Hope yours will soon be more comfortable. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Well....I'm back from the over 60's and I won....$13, a pkt of biscuits and some tea bags. So, $13 will go in my little purse. What have you all been doing?


You're on a roll again! Hope your teeth are ok? Have a good evening. Love u


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good evening girls.

Linky I hope your feet get better soon.

Susan well done on the winnings, and I'm glad the dentist appointment were as well as could be expected.

Purly it sounds like you have a lot to do in the next couple of weeks. Is this the penultimate time for getting ready to change locations? How is your DH?

I hope the travellers have a good journey and arrive soon.

Now I can't think of anymore that I read...it's been a long day and I'm feeling grumpy!!! Chat soon everyone.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hey there Lady !!
> 
> Xiang explained it very well only mine has been there for over twelve yrs. now ... so because it went so long untreated (feels like stepping on a lego ) the brain says hey you need more bone ... stupid brain ! and anyhow it causes bone spurs too ... i have a rather large one on the bottom of the heel and a few travel down the side from pinky toe to the heel ..
> 
> ...


You are right Ange, and for those who still aren't sure, here is a wiki pediatric e x plantation of the condition:- *http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantar_fasciitis*


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS congrats on your winnings. Money for more fun times.

Binky thanks for lettign me know about Linky's feet. Don't know how I missed it. Hope the boots help Linky. Feel so bad for you/ You have had so much to go through dear. Just forge ahead I guess is all one can do. Love ya.

Lifeline, hi sweetie, sorry you feel grouchy tonight. How was your birthday?Hope you had a lovely day and evening.DH is doing well at the moment.He is having his last surgery in Pittsburgh right before we go to FL. We both have numerous doctor visits to attend before we leave. We need time to fix up house in Ft. Meyers for a couple who will rent it for the tourist(winter) season.Then painters in our house in Ocala painting the entire inside, Have to buy furniture when that is done, then the holidays are upon us. Just so much going on. Next year will put this place up for sale after we decide what to keep etc. Just alot of work ahead of us, and we move slowly anymore.

Hope our ladies have arrived safe and sound????? I baked 12 dozen cookies this afternoon. House smells wonderful. Having KFC chicken for dinner tonight. I am tired.

Pam hope you had a lovely lunch with your friend???? How do you like your hair cut??

Well off to get some dinner. Hugs to all/ Purly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Good evening girls.
> 
> Linky I hope your feet get better soon.
> 
> ...


Hi sorry you are grumpy, only a couple of weeks to a break, I'll pm you soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Our ladies must be having too much fun and excitement to get online. Keep at it 

I just washed all the oil and bugs off the outside of my car and waxed it. But... night came and the wax didn't harden. It's still all sticky. So tomorrow I drive to work with a wax coating on my car. :roll: It'll be better by next week and no one will get oil or bugs on them if they brush up against it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I just closed the wrong tab and shut down KP. Not my night 

DD cut my hair.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> GS congrats on your winnings. Money for more fun times.
> 
> Binky thanks for lettign me know about Linky's feet. Don't know how I missed it. Hope the boots help Linky. Feel so bad for you/ You have had so much to go through dear. Just forge ahead I guess is all one can do. Love ya.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you still have a lot ahead of you. Move as slowly as necessary.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good evening girls.
> 
> Linky I hope your feet get better soon.
> 
> ...


I hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our ladies must be having too much fun and excitement to get online. Keep at it
> 
> I just washed all the oil and bugs off the outside of my car and waxed it. But... night came and the wax didn't harden. It's still all sticky. So tomorrow I drive to work with a wax coating on my car. :roll: It'll be better by next week and no one will get oil or bugs on them if they brush up against it.


Indeed! Thank goodness no oil or bugs!  Just kidding!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you feel better in the morning.


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just closed the wrong tab and shut down KP. Not my night
> 
> DD cut my hair.


Your hair and you both look great!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Your hair and you both look great!


Thank you. The ponytail was easier but this do fits better under a hat.
I was hoping to hear news of our travellers, but I guess they'll be on in the morning.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you. The ponytail was easier but this do fits better under a hat.
> I was hoping to hear news of our travellers, but I guess they'll be on in the morning.


I was hoping so, too, but they're probably too busy and/or too tired! Tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Sorry it is so late but there flight was a little late and then we took them to their hotel to check in and then we fed them it was sooooooooo lovely to spend time with them but we decided we probably should let them get some sleep.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Sorry it is so late but there flight was a little late and then we took them to their hotel to check in and then we fed them it was sooooooooo lovely to spend time with them but we decided we probably should let them get some sleep.


Thanks for keeping us in the know. You will have much more fun if everyone has a good sleep. X


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too!


Thanks all, just being a grumpy guts, will probably be better this evening!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Your hair and you both look great!


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> GS congrats on your winnings. Money for more fun times.
> 
> Binky thanks for lettign me know about Linky's feet. Don't know how I missed it. Hope the boots help Linky. Feel so bad for you/ You have had so much to go through dear. Just forge ahead I guess is all one can do. Love ya.
> 
> ...


That really is a lot of work ahead of you. This time next year should it all be behind you?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just closed the wrong tab and shut down KP. Not my night
> 
> DD cut my hair.


Wow look at you - I wish one of my DD's was courageous enough to cut my hair ..... would save me a bit of money😕


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good mornig gi9rls. Up befor Im awake again today. Due at Drs for blod results. there must be a reason why Im tired all the time. Ive felt ok this week hahahahaa

I exdpect our friends will be landed and probably fast asleep as I write this. 

I'll catchup


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Lovely photos of both of you, you should be well on the way now, or possibly even there already 😊


I love your avatar Judi


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I love your avatar Judi


Thanks Susan, i thought it was time that it was time everyone saw what I looked lie again hahahaha 😇


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Purly, I actually tried to test it out yesterday, with you and Pam, but you were unavailable, so will have to try again, when more than one person is available. I was able to be chatting with Pam, and calling you, at the same time. You would have been added to a group call, then I think we each would have been able to see all other participants.
> 
> Jynx, have you still got skype set on your iPad, or computer?


I haven't made any changes to I-pad, so it should be on there. Jut got a message on computer today for register on this computer but much to late at night for foggy rain to try following directions. Maybe one of the gals can help me when I get to hotel in Ohio... or I may have some time in evening Thurs. at hotel to play with it. I know it isn't hard. I just haven't used it.... BTW, love your new avatar. Great picture.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Did the doctor talk to you about getting new shoes. The Dr. Scholl ones are great. Lot's of cushion under the foot. When mum had problems with her heel after she broke it, the doctor proscribed orthotics, but the Dr. Scholl shoes actually made her feet feel better.
> It would have been nice to give you two boots.


I did get a shot for tendonitis in foot and it was NOT FUN, but it worked. DH bought the Dr. Scholl's inserts and they have made a huge difference.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just closed the wrong tab and shut down KP. Not my night
> 
> DD cut my hair.


Great picture. How nice to have a live-in hair stylist. So wish O could join you all in Toronto. Have a blast.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I have just written two huge messages and they have not appeared o I am going to bed. PANIC TIME. Haven't packed, don't know what I'm taking, DH will be under foot making brad pudding, need to stop mom's mail and leave note for lady who is setting up sale (sure wish she would wait until I am back and done sorting.) 

Glad to see girls are safely in Indiana (We could swing by that way and surprise them all... but haven't even figured out route yet. It is about 1000 miles. 

Wrong computer to show off my new nails and blue toes. Drove to the ends of the earth for volleyball today so very late evening. Need to move like greased lightning tomorrow.

Glad too was not a bad as expected, Susan. They always tell me I am going to need root canal... and have only needed one and not sure that one was needed so bet so bet you are just fine...


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I just closed the wrong tab and shut down KP. Not my night
> 
> DD cut my hair.


That looks very smart, wish she could do mine! You're looking good too. Have a good time this week. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Sorry it is so late but there flight was a little late and then we took them to their hotel to check in and then we fed them it was sooooooooo lovely to spend time with them but we decided we probably should let them get some sleep.


Thanks for the info, have fun together.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I see my sis has let you know that our adventurers have arrived safe and sound and looking gorgeous even after the long journey !

We didn't get much time together yet but we got all of your hugs from them and I was so happy to see them, it was like family that had finally 
come home... They are more than lovely to be around, they are as fantastic as you ask described... nitzi your hair looks great, your just gorgeous, mjudi you are as well! 
Well as much as we hated it, we let them go sleep lol, I shall try to go to , can't wait till morning.. jynxy bring it on! That would just be double the treat for us 
Ok all love and hugs and wish you were here.
XOXOX.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I haven't made any changes to I-pad, so it should be on there. Jut got a message on computer today for register on this computer but much to late at night for foggy rain to try following directions. Maybe one of the gals can help me when I get to hotel in Ohio... or I may have some time in evening Thurs. at hotel to play with it. I know it isn't hard. I just haven't used it.... BTW, love your new avatar. Great picture.


Thanks, i got sick of the usual style, and there was a photo in the hairdressers, of a model with the hairstyle & I liked it, so my hair dresser tried to cut my hair the same way, but I think the model had a perm - so the hair sat where it was supposed to sit - mine still goes every which way 😕


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well. Ive been to the doctors and my bloods are fine. I'm a bt on the border line with thyroid but shes not changing it. She says tiredness is down to the stroke and that Ive been very lucky, cos unless you knew, you wouldnt be able to tell Ive had one now. Thats all I need to hear. I can cope with this tiredness and everything else as long as there's nothing wrong.

Its 10am here and will probably be 5am in the morning for 
Purple and londy. I think they could be awake and sitting knitting in their beds. 

have a great day


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I see my sis has let you know that our adventurers have arrived safe and sound and looking gorgeous even after the long journey !
> 
> We didn't get much time together yet but we got all of your hugs from them and I was so happy to see them, it was like family that had finally
> come home... They are more than lovely to be around, they are as fantastic as you ask described... nitzi your hair looks great, your just gorgeous, mjudi you are as well!
> ...


Thanks CD, I like this cut also, don't know how long before I get another cut again, though; hopefully


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well. Ive been to the doctors and my bloods are fine. I'm a bt on the border line with thyroid but shes not changing it. She says tiredness is down to the stroke and that Ive been very lucky, cos unless you knew, you wouldnt be able to tell Ive had one now. Thats all I need to hear. I can cope with this tiredness and everything else as long as there's nothing wrong.
> 
> Its 10am here and will probably be 5am in the morning for
> Purple and londy. I think they could be awake and sitting knitting in their beds.
> ...


It is great that nothing further is wrong, now you can relax and sleep in whenever you want too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well. Ive been to the doctors and my bloods are fine. I'm a bt on the border line with thyroid but shes not changing it. She says tiredness is down to the stroke and that Ive been very lucky, cos unless you knew, you wouldnt be able to tell Ive had one now. Thats all I need to hear. I can cope with this tiredness and everything else as long as there's nothing wrong.
> 
> Its 10am here and will probably be 5am in the morning for
> Purple and londy. I think they could be awake and sitting knitting in their beds.
> ...


They were awful tired, I am going to bet they are still asleep .. 
I wish you all were here, but seeing as your not...We are going to have to have extra fun for all of you too ! 

Alright my dears , I must try to sleep so I'm not tooooooo big a zombie later today...
Love and hugs again
XOXOX


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

OK, looks like everyone has gone, so I might as well have a look at some knitting; and keep an eye open for anyone else who arrives for a chat


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and 15'C (59'F)
My car is still sticky. I hope the kids that skateboard in our garage at work will leave it alone. I'm liable to end up with lots of rude messages in the wax by the time I come out of work. 
I'm glad to hear the travellers landed and are tucked into their beds.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> OK, looks like everyone has gone, so I might as well have a look at some knitting; and keep an eye open for anyone else who arrives for a chat


Good evening Judi


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well. Ive been to the doctors and my bloods are fine. I'm a bt on the border line with thyroid but shes not changing it. She says tiredness is down to the stroke and that Ive been very lucky, cos unless you knew, you wouldnt be able to tell Ive had one now. Thats all I need to hear. I can cope with this tiredness and everything else as long as there's nothing wrong.
> 
> Its 10am here and will probably be 5am in the morning for
> Purple and londy. I think they could be awake and sitting knitting in their beds.
> ...


It's good to know that nothing is wrong. Take a nap when you need it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks, i got sick of the usual style, and there was a photo in the hairdressers, of a model with the hairstyle & I liked it, so my hair dresser tried to cut my hair the same way, but I think the model had a perm - so the hair sat where it was supposed to sit - mine still goes every which way 😕


You don't need a perm, your hair has enough wave to make the cut very nice. It looks just right on you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That looks very smart, wish she could do mine! You're looking good too. Have a good time this week. X


Thank you. I've got a list of things to do. I hope I don't run out of time. :wink:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You don't need a perm, your hair has enough wave to make the cut very nice. It looks just right on you.


Thanks Nitzi, I wouldn't be able to sit long enough to have a perm


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have just written two huge messages and they have not appeared o I am going to bed. PANIC TIME. Haven't packed, don't know what I'm taking, DH will be under foot making brad pudding, need to stop mom's mail and leave note for lady who is setting up sale (sure wish she would wait until I am back and done sorting.)
> 
> Glad to see girls are safely in Indiana (We could swing by that way and surprise them all... but haven't even figured out route yet. It is about 1000 miles.
> 
> ...


Don't panic. So long as everything is covered, I don't think anyone will comment on what you are wearing. They just want to see YOU.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you. I've got a list of things to do. I hope I don't run out of time. :wink:


There will always be another time that you can do those things.

When do you catch up with the travellers?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great picture. How nice to have a live-in hair stylist. So wish O could join you all in Toronto. Have a blast.....


All the Tena ladies will be there in spirit (and maybe a Skype session)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> There will always be another time that you can do those things.
> 
> When do you catch up with the travellers?


We all meet up in Toronto on Monday Oct 6. Pam is flying in at 5:30 pm and taking the Airport express to Union Station. Not sure when Purple and Londy arrive at Union Station but it should be early to mid afternoon.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We all meet up in Toronto on Monday Oct 6. Pam is flying in at 5:30 pm and taking the Airport express to Union Station. Not sure when Purple and Londy arrive at Union Station but it should be early to mid afternoon.


If they are all going to be there on the 7th Canadian time, that might be the time to try skyping


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If they are all going to be the on the 7th Canadian time, that might be the time to try skyping


That would be a good day. We'll just have to arrange a time once we get all together.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is great that nothing further is wrong, now you can relax and sleep in whenever you want too :thumbup: :thumbup:


I P{ROMISE I shall accept it...Ive had it in triplicate now hahaha...I love my bed.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We didnt do school run yesterday so we are doing it today as normal. We also have to call into the travel agent to show our passports and insurance numbers, so we may as well go for coffee. I'll have another half an hour then think of going.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That would be a good day. We'll just have to arrange a time once we get all together.


I will leave my skype on available, or if I am awake at the time, I will send a message first, then call, if everyone is ready. UK included


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I will leave my skype on available, or if I am awake at the time, I will send a message first, then call, if everyone is ready. UK included


I saw that you have the group Skype figured out. That should be fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We didnt do school run yesterday so we are doing it today as normal. We also have to call into the travel agent to show our passports and insurance numbers, so we may as well go for coffee. I'll have another half an hour then think of going.


Have fun making plans.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to get going for work.
I'll catch up later.
I'll talk to you soon Judi.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I saw that you have the group Skype figured out. That should be fun.


It will be interesting, if it works. I haven't had a chance to check it out yet, but I am hoping that it will work - it would be great to be able to speak with most of us 😊


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It will be interesting, if it works. I haven't had a chance to check it out yet, but I am hoping that it will work - it would be great to be able to speak with most of us 😊


hahaha I'll set the alarm in case I'm asleep :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Well. Ive been to the doctors and my bloods are fine. I'm a bt on the border line with thyroid but shes not changing it. She says tiredness is down to the stroke and that Ive been very lucky, cos unless you knew, you wouldnt be able to tell Ive had one now. Thats all I need to hear. I can cope with this tiredness and everything else as long as there's nothing wrong.
> 
> Its 10am here and will probably be 5am in the morning for
> Purple and londy. I think they could be awake and sitting knitting in their beds.
> ...


Y

Glad your doctor has put your mind at rest. I am going this evening to see my miserable doctor, I dread it. Also going to dentist, what a day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to get going for work.
> I'll catch up later.
> I'll talk to you soon Judi.


I look forward to it


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hahaha I'll set the alarm in case I'm asleep :roll: :roll: :roll:


OK, but I am hoping that it will be while you are awake - I can wake up for the chat, and then go back to bed


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Well looking at Nitzy & Xiang both looking so smart has made me book to get my hair cut today, I'm looking so scruffy. At the moment I have both my little GSs, who are fighting like mad. Both my DDS seem to have disappeared to the shop, I love being grandma......sometimes. Love to you


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Sellersburg. It's about 7am here and we have had a godd nights sleep. Angela and Lisa met us at the airport, took us to meet their family and then out for our first American meal. The girls are even more gorgeous in the flesh than on line.
The flights were go although the transfer at Washington was chaos.
Hope you are all ok, we love you all, Londy and Purple xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well looking at Nitzy & Xiang both looking so smart has made me book to get my hair cut today, I'm looking so scruffy. At the moment I have both my little GSs, who are fighting like mad. Both my DDS seem to have disappeared to the shop, I love being grandma......sometimes. Love to you


Ooh another haircut, can't wait to see what style you get


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Sellersburg. It's about 7am here and we have had a godd nights sleep. Angela and Lisa met us at the airport, took us to meet their family and then out for our first American meal. The girls are even more gorgeous in the flesh than on line.
> The flights were go although the transfer at Washington was chaos.
> Hope you are all ok, we love you all, Londy and Purple xxxx


Well good morning to you, I have just had a bit of a chat with Nitzi, about a potential skype session from Toronto, we just need to get you lot discussing it, then decide on a time to try


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just closed the wrong tab and shut down KP. Not my night
> 
> DD cut my hair.


Your hair looks lovely and so do you. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well good morning to you, I have just had a bit of a chat with Nitzi, about a potential skype session from Toronto, we just need to get you lot discussing it, then decide on a time to try


Hi Judi, love the avatar. Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Judi, love the avatar. Xx


Yep, the hair is nice and easy to look after again, I think I will keep this style for a while


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I will be with you in spirit! Did little Xiang sneak into your bag also?
> 
> Have a wonderful time, meeting everyone, and please give them all a hug from me, to replace all of the cyber hugs I have sent out xxxxx


Looking good Judi; love the new avatar.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Awww , well catch the next flight i guess LOL


No, went home and sulked!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just closed the wrong tab and shut down KP. Not my night
> 
> DD cut my hair.


Hi Nitzi. I think that's the first picture I've seen of you? Very nice. Have a hug!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I had the boys overnight, and had to be up early to get them to school for 8.30 and 9.00. Then just after 10.00 the dentist gave me a filling - right at the front. I was in hysterics when he asked me to rinse my mouth out; I had no feeling in my mouth and it went everywhere when I tried to spit it out. I was soaked. Now I know how little old ladies in nursing homes feel!
I'm sitting at my computer half asleep still with no feeling in my mouth. I have to collect the boys in two hours, so I daren't go back to sleep


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just a quick fly by this morning.DH has eye doctor appt. this am and I have lab work after, plus some more errands to run, then packing up to do for weekend. Can't believe how soon I will meet up with the three travelers.Have started packing for FL. I think I will hire myself out as a packer, as that is all I seem to do anymore. Love to all. Hope everyone has a great day. Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning world!It's a lovely sunny day in Sellersburg Indiana! As you might have heard from my lovely travelling companion, we had a good flight and arrived in two pieces!Our dearest friends were here to meet us and have looked after us wonderfully!I think a picnic and crochet tutorial is on the cards for today, bring it on!!!Love to you all, see some of you soon! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Ooh another haircut, can't wait to see what style you get


Well I had it cut & it's very short but I like it. Now off to dentist to see if he can sort out my smile? I have had a denture made to fill a space where I had to have several teeth out. It looks great but can't get the thing out, I had a terrible struggle. Hope the hook up works.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Purple & Londy, how you doing? So pleased the flights went ok & you arrived safely. Hope you enjoy your first day, love to you both.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I love your avatar Judi


I do, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Sellersburg. It's about 7am here and we have had a godd nights sleep. Angela and Lisa met us at the airport, took us to meet their family and then out for our first American meal. The girls are even more gorgeous in the flesh than on line.
> The flights were go although the transfer at Washington was chaos.
> Hope you are all ok, we love you all, Londy and Purple xxxx


Yay! Only a few more days now before I see you both and Nitzi!  give big hugs to Linky and Binky for me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning world!It's a lovely sunny day in Sellersburg Indiana! As you might have heard from my lovely travelling companion, we had a good flight and arrived in two pieces!Our dearest friends were here to meet us and have looked after us wonderfully!I think a picnic and crochet tutorial is on the cards for today, bring it on!!!Love to you all, see some of you soon! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Yay! See you soon!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Y
> 
> Glad your doctor has put your mind at rest. I am going this evening to see my miserable doctor, I dread it. Also going to dentist, what a day.


At DS ,s. Checking up on the holiday girls.

Chrissy....what did the dr say? Tell me pm if you want to.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Gs2 is camping over the weekend with the boys and girls who are training for the duke of Edinburgh award. He's quite excited. He is sharing a tent with his 2 friends.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Hi Nitzi. I think that's the first picture I've seen of you? Very nice. Have a hug!


Me too saxy.... I once saw a tiny bit of her face.....she is a good looking woman! :thumbup:

Bit like all of us hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well I had it cut & it's very short but I like it. Now off to dentist to see if he can sort out my smile? I have had a denture made to fill a space where I had to have several teeth out. It looks great but can't get the thing out, I had a terrible struggle. Hope the hook up works.


Will you be in on the hook up, if it does work?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yay! Only a few more days now before I see you both and Nitzi!  give big hugs to Linky and Binky for me.


I wsh wish wish wish I was there with you all.....it's killing me hahaha.......


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> At DS ,s. Checking up on the holiday girls.
> 
> Chrissy....what did the dr say? Tell me pm if you want to.


Just going up there blood pressure rising as I type! I'll be in touch xxthank you for caring xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Will you be in on the hook up, if it does work?


I'll try someone let me know, I haven't used my Skpe for ages. I'll be back soon off to doctors.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Looking good Judi; love the new avatar.


Thanks Saxy, I like it also - this one is definitely a keeper, now to work out how to make the different hair products (never used them before this year) work, to make my hair sit in the way the hair of the model sits - perfectly 😆

Oops; almost forgot my neices birthday - she is 18 today - this girl is not wanting to be come an adult yet, she thinks she is too young; I agree with her, as I still think I am way too young to be a fully fledged adult.

DH and I are going to try Geocaching, as a new activity. We have downloaded a couple of apps to our phones, to see which one we like the best; now we only need to pick a day to go searching for items that are hidden at map references in places around our area. Once found, either a note entry is made & placed back in the container at the site, or an entry is made via the Internet, for other geocachers to see. This activity is done all over the world, and there are items that are specifically meant to be taken, and then hidden in another spot, possibly in another country. I suppose it is a way of making communication more interesting, and fun.

If that sounds like gobbledygook, and if you still have youngsters at home, or you would like something different to do with slightly older gk's, there are some very easy to find caches hidden in regions near your different areas:-
http://m.wikihow.com/Go-Geocaching
https://www.geocaching.com


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well. Ive been to the doctors and my bloods are fine. I'm a bt on the border line with thyroid but shes not changing it. She says tiredness is down to the stroke and that Ive been very lucky, cos unless you knew, you wouldnt be able to tell Ive had one now. Thats all I need to hear. I can cope with this tiredness and everything else as long as there's nothing wrong.
> 
> Its 10am here and will probably be 5am in the morning for
> Purple and londy. I think they could be awake and sitting knitting in their beds.
> ...


Glad you now know what the tiredness is down to and it has put your mind to rest.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You don't need a perm, your hair has enough wave to make the cut very nice. It looks just right on you.


I agree :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I do, too!


Thank you ladies xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Basically lifeline I've been told to take paracetamol and plenty fluids, honestly.....haha that's really given me confidence haha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'll try someone let me know, I haven't used my Skpe for ages. I'll be back soon off to doctors.


As soon as I know the time that the girls give me, I will let you know the UK time. I am looking forward to meeting you, I think (apart from JollyPolly) you are now the only one of us who I haven't spoken to in person, via the cyber waves.

I hope your dr's visit goes well, and you get some good news about your health - I think you deserve it.

I would really love to see your hairstyle also ☺


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Saxy, I like it also - this one is definitely a keeper, now to work out how to make the different hair products (never used them before this year) work, to make my hair sit in the way the hair of the model sits - perfectly 😆
> 
> Oops; almost forgot my neices birthday - she is 18 today - this girl is not wanting to be come an adult yet, she thinks she is too young; I agree with her, as I still think I am way too young to be a fully fledged adult.
> 
> ...


Haven't been geocaching but I did come across one of the hidey holes once, had a look at the loot and then went on my way.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Basically lifeline I've been told to take paracetamol and plenty fluids, honestly.....haha that's really given me confidence haha


Hmm...for being tired?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Basically lifeline I've been told to take paracetamol and plenty fluids, honestly.....haha that's really given me confidence haha


It sounds strange but I know if I drink lots of water I feel so much better.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Haven't been geocaching but I did come across one of the hidey holes once, had a look at the loot and then went on my way.


We have been looking at how many caches are hidden just in our small region, and there is one just around the corner from where we live. We have the Geo apps that we like, now we only need to begin. I think I will be reading the instructions again, before we start though. We might even take the older gk's out for a half day of hunting caches - our schools are on a fortnight break now


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Back from doctor, he smiled at me, I was worried. All my blood tests were good for my diabetes, my blood pressure was good & he told me to keep on loosing weight & he hadn't even weighed me. So a good appt. We had our usual debate about statins, he says I must have them & my hospital consultant says no, I'm only the patient! He doesn't want to see me until February!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Back from doctor, he smiled at me, I was worried. All my blood tests were good for my diabetes, my blood pressure was good & he told me to keep on loosing weight & he hadn't even weighed me. So a good appt. We had our usual debate about statins, he says I must have them & my hospital consultant says no, I'm only the patient! He doesn't want to see me until February!


Wow, who doesn't want to see you until Feb - I hope it is the Consultant, it is a bit of a wait for the GPS, if you need new scripts, or something happens


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Back from doctor, he smiled at me, I was worried. All my blood tests were good for my diabetes, my blood pressure was good & he told me to keep on loosing weight & he hadn't even weighed me. So a good appt. We had our usual debate about statins, he says I must have them & my hospital consultant says no, I'm only the patient! He doesn't want to see me until February!


The dr this morning (whoever the hell she was, never seen her in my life before) says mines fine thanks to the statins. I don't take them but I never said anything. I just thought what a waste of time :thumbdown:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Wow, who doesn't want to see you until Feb - I hope it is the Consultant, it is a bit of a wait for the GPS, if you need new scripts, or something happens


No it's my GP about my diabetes, I go to hosp about my back & my Polio. My GP has only just understood about my Polio. I am waiting to see the consultant about my back in a month . I'm not really a hypochondriac!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> We have been looking at how many caches are hidden just in our small region, and there is one just around the corner from where we live. We have the Geo apps that we like, now we only need to begin. I think I will be reading the instructions again, before we start though. We might even take the older gk's out for a half day of hunting caches - our schools are on a fortnight break now


That sounds fun I shall have to read up about it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> No it's my GP about my diabetes, I go to hosp about my back & my Polio. My GP has only just understood about my Polio. I am waiting to see the consultant about my back in a month . I'm not really a hypochondriac!!


I really hope you are joking about that, and don't think you are a hypochondriac; cos if you are one ...... then I am a supercharged hypochondriac. I am at the dr's a few times a month, then a specific appointment for any scripts I need replacing


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I really hope you are joking about that, and don't think you are a hypochondriac; cos if you are one ...... then I am a supercharged hypochondriac. I am at the dr's a few times a month, then a specific appointment for any scripts I need replacing


I was, I actually don't go very often, order all my MEDS via the Pharmacy which great. If it wasn't for my diabetes I wouldn't have to go very often.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm home now girls and sitting in my bed.....I would think our two wanderers are quite tired today. We had fish and chips tonight. GS1 has been showing me some of his drawings for college, he's loving it.....I can see a change in him. His exema has gone, his skin is lovely. He's going out with the boys on a lunch time, which is marvellous news. He never ventures out, but he seems to be coping very well.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I was, I actually don't go very often, order all my MEDS via the Pharmacy which great. If it wasn't for my diabetes I wouldn't have to go very often.


I know what you mean, if it wasn't for my scripts I would never see a doctor, and I would only contemplate a naturopath


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home now girls and sitting in my bed.....I would think our two wanderers are quite tired today. We had fish and chips tonight. GS1 has been showing me some of his drawings for college, he's loving it.....I can see a change in him. His exema has gone, his skin is lovely. He's going out with the boys on a lunch time, which is marvellous news. He never ventures out, but he seems to be coping very well.


Hi Susan, i am heading back to bed, after I have reheated my heat pad. Will try for a chat another time.

Bye Chris


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Had a good chat with judi....thanks bonny lass xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home now girls and sitting in my bed.....I would think our two wanderers are quite tired today. We had fish and chips tonight. GS1 has been showing me some of his drawings for college, he's loving it.....I can see a change in him. His exema has gone, his skin is lovely. He's going out with the boys on a lunch time, which is marvellous news. He never ventures out, but he seems to be coping very well.


That must be a big relief to you all. My daughter love going to her 6th form college, she really blossomed.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Had a good chat with judi....thanks bonny lass xxxxx


Thanks Susan, it was great talking to you again. You are sounding really well xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I wsh wish wish wish I was there with you all.....it's killing me hahaha.......


I wish, wish, wish that, too!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Chrissy so happy to hear the doctor gave you good news on your lab work. Your are no hypochonriac. You have very legitimate issues. Sometimes I think docs ought to experience for a few weeks the struggles their patients endure and be more sympathetic. I try to find docs that have some empathy but it is getting harder to find them. Gentle hugs sent your way dear.

Xiang love your new doo. It really suits you. Hope to skype with you and the girls this weekend.

Nitzi Your hair looks lovely. Your DD must have a talent for hair dressing. You look great in you new doo. Not many days now till Toronto and 3 happy travelers arriving in your direction.



GS Happy to hear your lab values were good also. Doesn't doctor read your chart to know you don't take statins????? Makes you feel secure with your doc---NOT!!!!!!! Happy to hear GS1 is thriving at school and GS2 going camping with his friends. Know he will have a grand time.

Purple and Londy sounds like your tour has started with a bang. Lovely day planned. Give the girls hugs from me please and take bunches for yourselves also. See you soon.

Pam sorry to miss you and Nitzi in Toronto. Perhaps we can work something out for next year where we can all get together.

Love to everyone. Purly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Chrissy so happy to hear the doctor gave you good news on your lab work. Your are no hypochonriac. You have very legitimate issues. Sometimes I think docs ought to experience for a few weeks the struggles their patients endure and be more sympathetic. I try to find docs that have some empathy but it is getting harder to find them. Gentle hugs sent your way dear.
> 
> Xiang love your new doo. It really suits you. Hope to skype with you and the girls this weekend.
> 
> ...


It would be great to be able to have a chat with you again, can you tell I am looking forward to it xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im back from dentists. I was in half an hour. She's made a wonderful job of my top teeth. However she worked very near the nerve and the fillings might fail. She gave me 2 needles and I shook like a baby but I got there. I want to go to over 60's but I cant move my top lip...hahaha. it wouldnt stop me shouting though...
> 
> The girls will be on their way now.


So glad that it went well for you love!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Don't panic. So long as everything is covered, I don't think anyone will comment on what you are wearing. They just want to see YOU.


Absolutely Jynx, just come as you are!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi again everyone, it's 11.30 and we are both tucked up in bed! Had a great day with the girls and met more of their lovely family. We started with breakfast in the hotel where we mastered the waffle making machinedeliciuos! The girls and lively Jessica picked up and took us to the best yarn shop I've ever seen. We had a lovely chatceiyh some brilliant knitters there, we gold them all about you lot andvtgey mayvdrop by and say hi to you one day! Then e went gk a wknderful upmarket supermarket and bought the makings of a delicious oicnic lunch which e ate in a beautiful riverside setting ehile we chatted and knitted and I learned a little crochet. So tired now so signing off, love you and wish you were here xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

ok let me try this again someone who will remain unnamed turned my touchpad on again and I lost my message because I touched the pad and it went away that is why I turned it off in the first place.....anywho 

I have had the most lovely awesome relaxing day I have ever had, the weather, the location and the company was FABULOUS!!!! I am not going to want to leave them Friday they are so wonderful, I have some wonderful pictures but they are on my phone so I will try to figure out how and post one of us by the river.

Nitzi lovely picture!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆ ATTENTION ALL SKYPERS ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆*

Apparently I am unable to begin a Group Skype call, it will need to be started by someone with Windows 8, on a laptop, desktop, tablet or phone. Once a call is connected to one of us, then everyone (upto 10 people) can join the call, we just have to be invited to join. I think it can be connected from a windows 7 computrr or phone, but that bit of the instructions isn't clear to me 😕

I am so disappointed, I hope we can still do this


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for that, DD really wants a sparkly hat but if it doesn't work out I'll give your idea a go. Hope you have nearly finished your scarfy thing! When is your wedding?


The wedding is Saturday, two days away. I need to shorten the flair leg pants and get grey thread tomorrow. I'm just hiking the sheer over lay at the waist. I'm about 3/4 done with the scarfish thing and it seems a rectangle shawl about a foot wide. I had wanted to make it a cowl but it seems too wide. I'm in no mood for a wedding tho the couple are two lovely people. Just think it will remind me of my wedding to hub. I found his photo today with son at kindergarten open house..he had red hair, so handsome. He suited me fine. I cried when I saw the photo so I hope I won't get emotional at the wedding. And...it's suppose to rain so the area will be wet grass! I need nicer shoes but can wear my black 
flats. And I need a haircut tomorrow. I'm thinking a longish pixi combed foreward. I want to ask if she can comb in some streeks of fall color over my grey at the forehead. Is that Wierd? I can't color since I have sensitive scalp and my hair is grey. Maybe a wedding is a dangerous time to experiment. I had apple pie ala mode and came home and slept from. 6 to 11 pm. They say I'm not diabetic but it seems odd sweets make me go into a knock out sleep. I avoid sweets when I have will power. Speaking of willpower ...I bought 20 patterns and am not penitent. Love them all. I will turn into a couch potato with yarn in hand! I did empty two big boxes and a big tote bag. Found my curling irons, photos of son in grade school, Tons of catalogs which I've saved since I was young, magazines and books I love, a large wedding photo of me age 8 with my aunt's wedding party with my dad who gave her away. Mooch is snuggled on my lap purring. Love that sound. I have to get up to pay two bills in person in two different area and het hair cut before meeting friends befor dinner/ movie ..it will be he tic. Glad I'm not bored. But I feel like just sitting with Mooch and knitting. Will have to finish shawl tomorrow night. Good night to you all. I'll catch up here this weekend.look foreward to it. I'll tell you about the wedding them.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi again everyone, it's 11.30 and we are both tucked up in bed! Had a great day with the girls and met more of their lovely family. We started with breakfast in the hotel where we mastered the waffle making machinedeliciuos! The girls and lively Jessica picked up and took us to the best yarn shop I've ever seen. We had a lovely chatceiyh some brilliant knitters there, we gold them all about you lot andvtgey mayvdrop by and say hi to you one day! Then e went gk a wknderful upmarket supermarket and bought the makings of a delicious oicnic lunch which e ate in a beautiful riverside setting ehile we chatted and knitted and I learned a little crochet. So tired now so signing off, love you and wish you were here xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


So glad you are both happy.....missing you both, x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls....I got a lie in today. The first in a week.Its a beautiful day. We DO seem to be having an indian summer.

DS has been about his back but his consultant is retiring so he is feeling a bit despondant


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Bad news on the weather front. This will be the average high next week when the travellers are here. Even worse, there will be rain on Monday when they are hauling their luggage around and wind, which will knock down the coloured leaves. NOOOOO. :shock: :-( :thumbdown:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Bad news on the weather front. This will be the average high next week when the travellers are here. Even worse, there will be rain on Monday when they are hauling their luggage around and wind, which will knock down the coloured leaves. NOOOOO. :shock: :-( :thumbdown:


They wont care Nitz...they'll be just so pleased to see everyone.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The wedding is Saturday, two days away. I need to shorten the flair leg pants and get grey thread tomorrow. I'm just hiking the sheer over lay at the waist. I'm about 3/4 done with the scarfish thing and it seems a rectangle shawl about a foot wide. I had wanted to make it a cowl but it seems too wide. I'm in no mood for a wedding tho the couple are two lovely people. Just think it will remind me of my wedding to hub. I found his photo today with son at kindergarten open house..he had red hair, so handsome. He suited me fine. I cried when I saw the photo so I hope I won't get emotional at the wedding. And...it's suppose to rain so the area will be wet grass! I need nicer shoes but can wear my black
> flats. And I need a haircut tomorrow. I'm thinking a longish pixi combed foreward. I want to ask if she can comb in some streeks of fall color over my grey at the forehead. Is that Wierd? I can't color since I have sensitive scalp and my hair is grey. Maybe a wedding is a dangerous time to experiment. I had apple pie ala mode and came home and slept from. 6 to 11 pm. They say I'm not diabetic but it seems odd sweets make me go into a knock out sleep. I avoid sweets when I have will power. Speaking of willpower ...I bought 20 patterns and am not penitent. Love them all. I will turn into a couch potato with yarn in hand! I did empty two big boxes and a big tote bag. Found my curling irons, photos of son in grade school, Tons of catalogs which I've saved since I was young, magazines and books I love, a large wedding photo of me age 8 with my aunt's wedding party with my dad who gave her away. Mooch is snuggled on my lap purring. Love that sound. I have to get up to pay two bills in person in two different area and het hair cut before meeting friends befor dinner/ movie ..it will be he tic. Glad I'm not bored. But I feel like just sitting with Mooch and knitting. Will have to finish shawl tomorrow night. Good night to you all. I'll catch up here this weekend.look foreward to it. I'll tell you about the wedding them.


I think you're supposed to get emotional at weddings  I always end up crying. 
The temporary colour can be washed out so if you don't like it just wash a couple of times and it should be out.
That wasn't a pattern purchase, you were purchasing therapy. Knitting is good therapy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They wont care Nitz...they'll be just so pleased to see everyone.


I just want them to be comfortable while they are here, but the weather is conspiring against me :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆ ATTENTION ALL SKYPERS ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆*
> 
> Apparently I am unable to begin a Group Skype call, it will need to be started by someone with Windows 8, on a laptop, desktop, tablet or phone. Once a call is connected to one of us, then everyone (upto 10 people) can join the call, we just have to be invited to join. I think it can be connected from a windows 7 computrr or phone, but that bit of the instructions isn't clear to me 😕
> 
> I am so disappointed, I hope we can still do this


I have Windows 8 on my itty bitty phone screen. I'll install Skype on it today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> ok let me try this again someone who will remain unnamed turned my touchpad on again and I lost my message because I touched the pad and it went away that is why I turned it off in the first place.....anywho
> 
> I have had the most lovely awesome relaxing day I have ever had, the weather, the location and the company was FABULOUS!!!! I am not going to want to leave them Friday they are so wonderful, I have some wonderful pictures but they are on my phone so I will try to figure out how and post one of us by the river.
> 
> Nitzi lovely picture!!!!!


Thanks. DD is a good haircutter for being untrained.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Chrissy so happy to hear the doctor gave you good news on your lab work. Your are no hypochonriac. You have very legitimate issues. Sometimes I think docs ought to experience for a few weeks the struggles their patients endure and be more sympathetic. I try to find docs that have some empathy but it is getting harder to find them. Gentle hugs sent your way dear.
> 
> Xiang love your new doo. It really suits you. Hope to skype with you and the girls this weekend.
> 
> ...


Definitely have to work something out.

*** Big News *****
My passport FINALLY arrived.
That was the biggest bureaucratic snafu ever. But I have it in my hands now, so I'm free to meet up anytime I can get vacation from work.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home now girls and sitting in my bed.....I would think our two wanderers are quite tired today. We had fish and chips tonight. GS1 has been showing me some of his drawings for college, he's loving it.....I can see a change in him. His exema has gone, his skin is lovely. He's going out with the boys on a lunch time, which is marvellous news. He never ventures out, but he seems to be coping very well.


It does sound like GS1 is doing well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It sounds strange but I know if I drink lots of water I feel so much better.


I don't drink nearly enough, water.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm off to work.
I still have goo on the car but it is on the trunk lid (boot) and the top so it's nowhere near where we will be touching it so I will leave it. Just have to get the shop vac out and suction all the clutter out of the inside.
I need to make a note for myself to pick up a bag of dry cat food or I will have very angry kitties tonight. Must keep the kitties happy, they know how to get even.
Happy travelling to our travellers.
I'll talk to you all later.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening Judi


Good morning Nitzi, would you happen to have a laptop with windows on it? Apparently beginning a group call can only be started from a windows computrr, tablet or phone! I have android, and my laptop isn't working, otherwise I would use that.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have Windows 8 on my itty bitty phone screen. I'll install Skype on it today.


Excellent, then hopefully we will all (or most of us), will be able to have a bit of a chat


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They wont care Nitz...they'll be just so pleased to see everyone.


Too right!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Definitely have to work something out.
> 
> *** Big News *****
> My passport FINALLY arrived.
> That was the biggest bureaucratic snafu ever. But I have it in my hands now, so I'm free to meet up anytime I can get vacation from work.


Yay!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi again everyone, it's 11.30 and we are both tucked up in bed! Had a great day with the girls and met more of their lovely family. We started with breakfast in the hotel where we mastered the waffle making machinedeliciuos! The girls and lively Jessica picked up and took us to the best yarn shop I've ever seen. We had a lovely chatceiyh some brilliant knitters there, we gold them all about you lot andvtgey mayvdrop by and say hi to you one day! Then e went gk a wknderful upmarket supermarket and bought the makings of a delicious oicnic lunch which e ate in a beautiful riverside setting ehile we chatted and knitted and I learned a little crochet. So tired now so signing off, love you and wish you were here xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh, boy, looking at what I typed last night, I sure was tired!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just had coffee with Margaret, Shes just come back from Toremelinos, or tenerife. Shes told me over and over but It wont go in my stupid head. This really frustrates me. never mind. I'm having half an hour then I'll make the dinner.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have Windows 8 on my itty bitty phone screen. I'll install Skype on it today.


I'm so pleased youve offered Niz. Ive got this new laptop with it on, but technology is not my scene, AND I skype from my i-pad


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, boy, looking at what I typed last night, I sure was tired!!!


or pissed or both   love you both......


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> So glad you are both happy.....missing you both, x


Me, too! See you in a few days (so great to be able to say that!  ).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They wont care Nitz...they'll be just so pleased to see everyone.


Absolutely right, Susan!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Bad news on the weather front. This will be the average high next week when the travellers are here. Even worse, there will be rain on Monday when they are hauling their luggage around and wind, which will knock down the coloured leaves. NOOOOO. :shock: :-( :thumbdown:


Well, now I know what sort of clothes to pack!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning lovely friends. It is sunny here but on the cool side. Our trees are turning color fast and leaves are starting to drop now. Have a very busy day ahead, getting everything packed and organized for this weekend.beauty shop for repair work, haha and DH to dialysis.

Nitzi glad your pass port has arrived. Now for some international traveling.

Londy sounds like a wonderful time you and Purple had yesterday.Wish we all could have been with you.

Binky and Linky know you both are enjoying the meet up with Londy and Purple, and sad to see them leave. Time sure does fly when you are having fun, wonder why that is???Especially when you wish it would so down and let us enjoy ourselves a little longer.

GS sorry that DS's doc for his back is leaving. Does the doc have another for your son to see????

Xiang I am sure we can get a skype session going. Perhaps when the girls get there and see what everyone is up to we can decide on a time to skype and spread the word. Thank you for all your hard work on this. Thanks Nitzi too.

Well I must run and get myself organized. Love to all Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Definitely have to work something out.
> 
> *** Big News *****
> My passport FINALLY arrived.
> That was the biggest bureaucratic snafu ever. But I have it in my hands now, so I'm free to meet up anytime I can get vacation from work.


That is great news. Amazing how long it took!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning lovely friends. It is sunny here but on the cool side. Our trees are turning color fast and leaves are starting to drop now. Have a very busy day ahead, getting everything packed and organized for this weekend.beauty shop for repair work, haha and DH to dialysis.
> 
> Nitzi glad your pass port has arrived. Now for some international traveling.
> 
> ...


purley...Iive asked and he says that he might recommend someone....I just think Stephen feels a bit down....he felt confident with this man....Like I say, theres always someone else coming up the pecking order. Its just a cofidence thing...I wish he would just get it done.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think you're supposed to get emotional at weddings  I always end up crying.
> The temporary colour can be washed out so if you don't like it just wash a couple of times and it should be out.
> That wasn't a pattern purchase, you were purchasing therapy. Knitting is good therapy.


So true...best ivefound except a chat. The site was very resistant to my order. It had shown 2 for some downloads and at the wee hours I couldn't change it try as I did.. Also I thought my email from them said buy 3 get one free but as I proceeded the site said buy 4 get one free..maybe I was wishful thinking or it was the late hour. I was sober then I realized I had listed 3 items that were already in my library so I deleted them but they kept showing. The company had great customer service the next day. Then when I downloaded to my library I found 4 patterns I had paid for but not downloaded. One is a tartan plaid afghan thainI hope will pe is fun. Last trouble was when i looked at the total cost,and found they had not given me even the buy fourth one free.so i phoned...I love the phone...and they were surprised and nice and got the deduction which was $12. I need to check my charge card ..which I said I'd never use... Hope it came off. Among the things I found in my box emptying Yesterday was two boxes of checks behind some things on my desk.i have to phone the bank because I thought they never arrived. Such a time I'm having with too much on my plate. I'm reading a book that is now overdue but says if you remember past success it helps spur new success so,I'm trying to have that happen. It also says focusing on preventing trouble causes the brain tibe less focused on successful outcomes. Did they need research to figure that out? Right now I'm looking once again for my cell phone hoping it did not slip into the sofa again. If it did my son will get his pressure up,. I just take deep breaths. Need to go pay bills and get the dreaded haircut, a shorn sheep,may look better. Glad I'm not the bride  she must be nervous. Maybe not. This is her second with this gent. They had a private ceremony with her gram at her home a few months ago since they knew her gram might not live long. And her gram passed last month from cancer. I am glad she got to see her wed. This time she wears a lovely gown and gets the full treatment. This girl has a sweet disposition and is beautiful tho she acts like she doesn't know how beautiful she is. And she is kind. Her hub is handsome. It a bit sarcastic ..likes to drink I'm thinking so I hope he's up to being a good husband. I think he will but I was married to a drinker so, I mistrust that in a guy. Not all are the same I know but my experience does color my attitude. I don't show it I hope around them and keep my mouth closed on the subject. Going to look for the phone..wish me luck!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Me too saxy.... I once saw a tiny bit of her face.....she is a good looking woman! :thumbup:
> 
> Bit like all of us hahaha


We are all beautiful, mainly because when we think of each other we smile.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> As soon as I know the time that the girls give me, I will let you know the UK time. I am looking forward to meeting you, I think (apart from JollyPolly) you are now the only one of us who I haven't spoken to in person, via the cyber waves.
> 
> I hope your dr's visit goes well, and you get some good news about your health - I think you deserve it.
> 
> I would really love to see your hairstyle also ☺


You haven't spoken to me. I'm trying to rectify that. I have Skype set up on my Note, but does it have to be left on?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We are all beautiful, mainly because when we think of each other we smile.


Exactly right!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We are all beautiful, mainly because when we think of each other we smile.


I like that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It seems my little phone is out for starting the group Skype. I may have to install Skype on my old laptop.

edit: That won't work either. My old laptop doesn't have a webcam. (That's how old it is.) I'll try something else.

edit again: I found the instructions here
https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA10614/making-a-group-video-call-windows-desktop


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh, boy, looking at what I typed last night, I sure was tired!!!


I thought that! Hope all is well & you are having a great time. Give my love to Purple & you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> purley...Iive asked and he says that he might recommend someone....I just think Stephen feels a bit down....he felt confident with this man....Like I say, theres always someone else coming up the pecking order. Its just a cofidence thing...I wish he would just get it done.


Perhaps a new doctor may have a better solution to your sons pain? Shame he's not down here my consultant seems great. Hope you have had a good day. Lots of love xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> We are all beautiful, mainly because when we think of each other we smile.


Well said beautiful Saxy, from beautiful Chrissy. Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm so pleased youve offered Niz. Ive got this new laptop with it on, but technology is not my scene, AND I skype from my i-pad


He hehe, I was going to ask if you would like to check it out hehehe


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It seems my little phone is out for starting the group Skype. I may have to install Skype on my old laptop.
> 
> edit: That won't work either. My old laptop doesn't have a webcam. (That's how old it is.) I'll try something else.
> 
> ...


I am checking out my laptop, to see if I can use Skype on that. I don't think k I have enough time to get it looked at, and fixed, by the 7th, cos we have a public holiday on the 6th


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

P;ease, dear lord, dont lety me be the one that has to start the skype...I'll run away


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You haven't spoken to me. I'm trying to rectify that. I have Skype set up on my Note, but does it have to be left on?


I thought you weree in Edinburgh when everyone was in the room, and you all spoke with me; were you not there?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You haven't spoken to me. I'm trying to rectify that. I have Skype set up on my Note, but does it have to be left on?


You dont have to leave it switched on, just arrange a time with whoever might be skyping, and leave your note, and skype switched on between the times s you designate) My tablet is on standby (not completely switched off), and skype on available, all the time, so that if someone does skype me, I will hear it.I also have to remember to have the volume turned up & the headphones removed, so the sound is audible.

As I am typing this, it is 9.00 pm in UK, so I won't try and skype, it is too late for you. If you PM your Skype details, I can try at a time you give me, for tomorrow, probably from about 6.00 or 7.00 pm my time. You decide what time òf day you would like to have contact from over seas 😊

Cheers Xiang


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> P;ease, dear lord, dont lety me be the one that has to start the skype...I'll run away


AMEN


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> P;ease, dear lord, dont lety me be the one that has to start the skype...I'll run away


We will try not to do that to you hehehehe

We wouldn't be that mean - GOD has spoken 😇


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well it is 6.30 here now, so I will go and begin getting ready for the day. Bye all


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone. I've been a bit busy today. Went for a walk first thing and then had errands to run. I think I'll work on packing tomorrow. 

Hope everyone has had a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They wont care Nitz...they'll be just so pleased to see everyone.


Honestly they won't they are so lovely had a wonderful day again they can do some shopping and we had a blast!!!

GS they met Michael :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Susan, i thought it was time that it was time everyone saw what I looked lie again hahahaha 😇


we would never forget your lovely face dear!!!!!!!
:-D


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm excited for those of you who are traveling and skyping. So much adventure..brave you sure are. 

Here's my good and not so good news. I got my haircut very different from my usual normal cut. I got wispy and flippy..I like it. I asked if she could do something like the lady on the tv show Gotham. She hadnt seen it so I just picked out perky brown and orangish brown for foils in the front. Son said he did not want to be seen in public with me my friends at dinner liked it. One had her hair cut today and had asked her beautician to do a cut and color smush like the lady on Gotham ...what a coincidence.
Now the not so good ..my friend who is the aunt of the bride tripped over her dog and spent 4 hours in the ER. She has a cast or brace and should not be walking on it so may not go to the wedding. The other friend isn't 
invited and asked me if I know why she isn't invited which was awkward. I just don't know but did not want to be insensitive and even say I was invited. I've almost finished the shawly thing but now wonder if I should wear my gray top with flowers across the front which is a bit more conservative which I am. I'll finish the shawly and decide tomorrow. I hope it does not rain as predicted. I will shorten my pants tomorrow since I'm tired tonight. Also need a memory something for the camera which son can help me find. I liked the 35 mm film cameras which did not need to be charged up. Can't they make a digital that takes battery? I'm glad we found my cell phone under the sofa. I felt lost without it and got shook up when the light said I had 50 miles to empty. Long chat..so I'll close. Happy travels and happy skyping...or happy evening.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning lovely friends. It is sunny here but on the cool side. Our trees are turning color fast and leaves are starting to drop now. Have a very busy day ahead, getting everything packed and organized for this weekend.beauty shop for repair work, haha and DH to dialysis.
> 
> Nitzi glad your pass port has arrived. Now for some international traveling.
> 
> ...


Purly you hit it spot on the time has flown and we have to sadly.....very sadly give them up to someone else in a few short hours


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Honestly they won't they are so lovely had a wonderful day again they can do some shopping and we had a blast!!!
> 
> GS they met Michael :-D


But he was playing shy and we couldn't get a picture of them with him....bummer


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I up early again to go to the U3A. Then onto the strke clinic. It looks as bit dull today buit dcould get out.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im glad the girls met Michael. AND had a great time with you asll. I know when we all meet for a few days here, the time goes over far too quickly.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> I'm excited for those of you who are traveling and skyping. So much adventure..brave you sure are.
> 
> Here's my good and not so good news. I got my haircut very different from my usual normal cut. I got wispy and flippy..I like it. I asked if she could do something like the lady on the tv show Gotham. She hadnt seen it so I just picked out perky brown and orangish brown for foils in the front. Son said he did not want to be seen in public with me my friends at dinner liked it. One had her hair cut today and had asked her beautician to do a cut and color smush like the lady on Gotham ...what a coincidence.
> Now the not so good ..my friend who is the aunt of the bride tripped over her dog and spent 4 hours in the ER. She has a cast or brace and should not be walking on it so may not go to the wedding. The other friend isn't
> invited and asked me if I know why she isn't invited which was awkward. I just don't know but did not want to be insensitive and even say I was invited. I've almost finished the shawly thing but now wonder if I should wear my gray top with flowers across the front which is a bit more conservative which I am. I'll finish the shawly and decide tomorrow. I hope it does not rain as predicted. I will shorten my pants tomorrow since I'm tired tonight. Also need a memory something for the camera which son can help me find. I liked the 35 mm film cameras which did not need to be charged up. Can't they make a digital that takes battery? I'm glad we found my cell phone under the sofa. I felt lost without it and got shook up when the light said I had 50 miles to empty. Long chat..so I'll close. Happy travels and happy skyping...or happy evening.


Your hair sounds very nice, bet it looks pretty, a little colour always give it & you a boost. Don't worry about your DS, they always want their mums to never change.
I think you wear whatever you feel most comfortable in to the wedding, then you will enjoy yourself. Sorry about your friends accident.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> But he was playing shy and we couldn't get a picture of them with him....bummer


Isn't that typical! So pleased you have enjoyed our dear friends' company. Give them my love if you get this before they go. Love to you too.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I up early again to go to the U3A. Then onto the strke clinic. It looks as bit dull today buit dcould get out.


HI GS, it's a lovely sunny day here & I have to try & do something to my messy house. Since I had my eye done everything is so much brighter & I can see so much dust that has been hidden from me, I don't like it! 
I hope that it's the stroke clinic today & not the strike clinic, have visions of you & your friends with placards! Have a good day, love you. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Well as I said to GS the sun is shining here today & it's so warm for the time of year.
Tomorrow my friend has invited us to join them at a holiday resort in Kent. Their little GD won a dance contest & gets a free weekend in a caravan. There will also be another competition for her to take part in, if she will. They have also hired another caravan for all of them. We are going down really early in the morning & staying until Sunday. Our DD & her 2 boys are coming so I think we shall all be having a very busy time. the little girl who is dancing is a "pickle" & adorable. Unfortunately she has Downs Syndrome, she never walked until she was 4 & she's now nearly 6 & dancing! We are all so proud of her.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> we would never forget your lovely face dear!!!!!!!
> :-D


Thanks Binky, I just really wanted to show off my wonderful new hairstyle. I still keep trying to comb it my usual way though 😁


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm excited for those of you who are traveling and skyping. So much adventure..brave you sure are.
> 
> Here's my good and not so good news. I got my haircut very different from my usual normal cut. I got wispy and flippy..I like it. I asked if she could do something like the lady on the tv show Gotham. She hadnt seen it so I just picked out perky brown and orangish brown for foils in the front. Son said he did not want to be seen in public with me my friends at dinner liked it. One had her hair cut today and had asked her beautician to do a cut and color smush like the lady on Gotham ...what a coincidence.
> Now the not so good ..my friend who is the aunt of the bride tripped over her dog and spent 4 hours in the ER. She has a cast or brace and should not be walking on it so may not go to the wedding. The other friend isn't
> invited and asked me if I know why she isn't invited which was awkward. I just don't know but did not want to be insensitive and even say I was invited. I've almost finished the shawly thing but now wonder if I should wear my gray top with flowers across the front which is a bit more conservative which I am. I'll finish the shawly and decide tomorrow. I hope it does not rain as predicted. I will shorten my pants tomorrow since I'm tired tonight. Also need a memory something for the camera which son can help me find. I liked the 35 mm film cameras which did not need to be charged up. Can't they make a digital that takes battery? I'm glad we found my cell phone under the sofa. I felt lost without it and got shook up when the light said I had 50 miles to empty. Long chat..so I'll close. Happy travels and happy skyping...or happy evening.


Hello Jolly, I hope you enjoy the wedding, and I wish we could see your new hair style and colour; it sounds lovely 😊

We haven't quite got skype worked out yet, so it will either happen, or not. I am hoping to get my laptop working properly, so that I can see if that will let me do what we want to do 😕 if not, it will be one on one skypes, and maybe we can have a cumbersome group skype like that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Big storm on its way. (Please spare the leaves...Please spare the leaves) Hope that works.

I have Skype working...I think.

I have never fought with a laptop as much as I fought with mum`s last night. It had no sound. And the version of Skype that was on it (older) just refused to go to the sign on screen. I downloaded the new Microsoft version of Skype and the older version started working. (I don`t like the Microsoft version) I had to set up a new Microsoft account because it didn`t like the Microsoft account that I`ve had for years and years and years. Now I have to remember a NEW password.  And why do I have to merge my Skype ID and Microsoft login ?????
I tested with the test connection and that worked. The group Skype icon is active on the top so it should work.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Jolly, I hope you enjoy the wedding, and I wish we could see your new hair style and colour; it sounds lovely 😊
> 
> We haven't quite got skype worked out yet, so it will either happen, or not. I am hoping to get my laptop working properly, so that I can see if that will let me do what we want to do 😕 if not, it will be one on one skypes, and maybe we can have a cumbersome group skype like that.


From what I read and from the capacity of this laptop, we should be able to do the 5-way chat. It sounds like anyone using a phone, windows or android, will only get the audio. How dumb is that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well as I said to GS the sun is shining here today & it's so warm for the time of year.
> Tomorrow my friend has invited us to join them at a holiday resort in Kent. Their little GD won a dance contest & gets a free weekend in a caravan. There will also be another competition for her to take part in, if she will. They have also hired another caravan for all of them. We are going down really early in the morning & staying until Sunday. Our DD & her 2 boys are coming so I think we shall all be having a very busy time. the little girl who is dancing is a "pickle" & adorable. Unfortunately she has Downs Syndrome, she never walked until she was 4 & she's now nearly 6 & dancing! We are all so proud of her.


Wonderful, sounds like a really active weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> HI GS, it's a lovely sunny day here & I have to try & do something to my messy house. Since I had my eye done everything is so much brighter & I can see so much dust that has been hidden from me, I don't like it!
> I hope that it's the stroke clinic today & not the strike clinic, have visions of you & your friends with placards! Have a good day, love you. Xx


Strike clinic brings back memories of the summer. :-( It better be stroke. 
I'd like to get the laser surgery for my eyes too, but I don't qualify. You have to have a stable prescription for a number of years before and my isn't stable. I need new glasses again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go to work.
Have to set up my vacation rules to tell everyone there that I'm not there. 
Talk to you soon.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well as I said to GS the sun is shining here today & it's so warm for the time of year.
> Tomorrow my friend has invited us to join them at a holiday resort in Kent. Their little GD won a dance contest & gets a free weekend in a caravan. There will also be another competition for her to take part in, if she will. They have also hired another caravan for all of them. We are going down really early in the morning & staying until Sunday. Our DD & her 2 boys are coming so I think we shall all be having a very busy time. the little girl who is dancing is a "pickle" & adorable. Unfortunately she has Downs Syndrome, she never walked until she was 4 & she's now nearly 6 & dancing! We are all so proud of her.


Sounds like you are going to have a wonderful couple of days, I hope the weather stays beautiful for the short break


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I thought you weree in Edinburgh when everyone was in the room, and you all spoke with me; were you not there?


You're right. I was. Silly me.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Strike clinic brings back memories of the summer. :-( It better be stroke.
> I'd like to get the laser surgery for my eyes too, but I don't qualify. You have to have a stable prescription for a number of years before and my isn't stable. I need new glasses again.


I never had laser surgery, I had a cataract removed, they take out the cataract & replace it with a new lens, usually the prescription of the glasses you are wearing. I can now see without the glasses & will only need glasses for close work. It's amazing, looking forward to having the other one done now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang. My body clock works totally differently to yours. I am wide awake at 9 pm, but not so much at 9 am. We go to bed at or after midnight, then read, so I sleep until 9am if I am allowed to.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hieveryone from two partly happy partly sad travellers . Happy because we have had such a great time with our new sisters and sad because we have to leave them today. Spent the day shopping yesterday, we had a ball!Today, we are going to Indianapolis to meet up with the lovely lady who is taking us to the KAP in Ohio. More later, love you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hieveryone from two partly happy partly sad travellers . Happy because we have had such a great time with our new sisters and sad because we have to leave them today. Spent the day shopping yesterday, we had a ball!Today, we are going to Indianapolis to meet up with the lovely lady who is taking us to the KAP in Ohio. More later, love you all xxxxxxxx


I can totally understand how you feel. But you still have some wonderful memories.


----------



## GoFlo (May 14, 2014)

Just thought I'd pop jnto tell you that Londy and Purple are sort of behaving, although they did try to send me off with a Mexican last night! Apparently we are off to Ohio today, I just go where I'm told. Will try and get L and P to post some photos when they are not knitting, drinking or eating. Bye 4 now.,


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

GoFlo said:


> Just thought I'd pop jnto tell you that Londy and Purple are sort of behaving, although they did try to send me off with a Mexican last night! Apparently we are off to Ohio today, I just go where I'm told. Will try and get L and P to post some photos when they are not knitting, drinking or eating. Bye 4 now.,


add or talking or laughing and it will never happen!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hieveryone from two partly happy partly sad travellers . Happy because we have had such a great time with our new sisters and sad because we have to leave them today. Spent the day shopping yesterday, we had a ball!Today, we are going to Indianapolis to meet up with the lovely lady who is taking us to the KAP in Ohio. More later, love you all xxxxxxxx


So happy for you, sorry for those you leave behind but more friends to meet up. So pleased it is going so well.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

GoFlo said:


> Just thought I'd pop jnto tell you that Londy and Purple are sort of behaving, although they did try to send me off with a Mexican last night! Apparently we are off to Ohio today, I just go where I'm told. Will try and get L and P to post some photos when they are not knitting, drinking or eating. Bye 4 now.,


Hallo FLO, long time no see, I hope those girls are behaving themselves? What's this about a Mexican. Have a good time in Ohio. Make sure the girls are not getting too much, they will have to get more luggage room!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You're right. I was. Silly me.


No, I don't think there is anyway that you could be called silly, it was a long time ago. 😉


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang. My body clock works totally differently to yours. I am wide awake at 9 pm, but not so much at 9 am. We go to bed at or after midnight, then read, so I sleep until 9am if I am allowed to.


Well, in that case, once you get your Skype sorted; just post a message either on skype, or on here, if you are available for a chat, and I will give you a call.

For the link up with the travellers, I am hoping to find my dad's Web cam; and if I can't find it I will just buy one. Then I should be able to initiate a group chat also. I think I have almost reached the point of anticip ......... ation (Rocky Horror Picture Show), where all of my molecules are jumping about wildly - it's just luck that my skin is strong enough to contain them 😆😅😃😂😁😄😆 I am really excited about this pending link up


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hieveryone from two partly happy partly sad travellers . Happy because we have had such a great time with our new sisters and sad because we have to leave them today. Spent the day shopping yesterday, we had a ball!Today, we are going to Indianapolis to meet up with the lovely lady who is taking us to the KAP in Ohio. More later, love you all xxxxxxxx


🎤🎼Oh! What a feeling🎶 Deep Friendships🎵🎶🎹 - Sung with gusto and high energy dancing, the memories will last forever xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo FLO, long time no see, I hope those girls are behaving themselves? What's this about a Mexican. Have a good time in Ohio. Make sure the girls are not getting too much, they will have to get more luggage room!


If more extra luggage space is required, remember to book it before you get to the airport, or freight it back to UK, before you are ready to leave .....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So happy for you, sorry for those you leave behind but more friends to meet up. So pleased it is going so well.


Ditto from me. See you soon!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

OK, everyone is off doing stuff, so I will check out some of my quilting/appliqué books that I just re-discovered, and see what project I can begin planning; for when I am caught up on my present projects!

I was just in the kitchen, making a drink ......... when this little dark grey mouse came out from under my fridge - I don't know who got more of a shock, him or me. When he had his wits about him again, he did a very wobbly u-turn, at high speed (for a mouse, and disappeared under the fridge). My house now smells like a peppermint factory - it just needs the smell of dark chocolate to make the perfect smell &#128514;&#128518;&#128517;


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Afternoon girls...Ive been to 3a and the stroke clinic. Imade arrangements for DH to pick me up from Saltburn at 1pm, and lo and behold he got mixed up and landed at noon instead......He's flipping deaf...anyway he wouldnt come and have a bacon and egg bun with us, so came home and came back for me at 1pm....I havent forgotten the hospital incident where we were a month early!. I cant watch him these days, haha, its like the blind leading the blind in this house...Next fortnight is the end of my stroke classes. They have done me the world of good, and looking back over my achievements , it looks like Ive come on fantastically. Im pleased with myself. I also now accept my capabilities, which is a very big achievement to make.

Have we heard from the wanderers? I shall catchup


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

GoFlo said:


> Just thought I'd pop jnto tell you that Londy and Purple are sort of behaving, although they did try to send me off with a Mexican last night! Apparently we are off to Ohio today, I just go where I'm told. Will try and get L and P to post some photos when they are not knitting, drinking or eating. Bye 4 now.,


FLO...I( love you....come home!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls...Ive been to 3a and the stroke clinic. Imade arrangements for DH to pick me up from Saltburn at 1pm, and lo and behold he got mixed up and landed at noon instead......He's flipping deaf...anyway he wouldnt come and have a bacon and egg bun with us, so came home and came back for me at 1pm....I havent forgotten the hospital incident where we were a month early!. I cant watch him these days, haha, its like the blind leading the blind in this house...Next fortnight is the end of my stroke classes. They have done me the world of good, and looking back over my achievements , it looks like Ive come on fantastically. Im pleased with myself. I also now accept my capabilities, which is a very big achievement to make.
> 
> Have we heard from the wanderers? I shall catchup


Hello Susan, it is great to hear that you are feeling much better about yourself; you have every right to be proud of yourself, you have achieved so much.

There has been a little chatter from the wanderers, but they would be either travelling again, or just getting to their next destination, so they might be making another post soon.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well, in that case, once you get your Skype sorted; just post a message either on skype, or on here, if you are available for a chat, and I will give you a call.
> 
> For the link up with the travellers, I am hoping to find my dad's Web cam; and if I can't find it I will just buy one. Then I should be able to initiate a group chat also. I think I have almost reached the point of anticip ......... ation (Rocky Horror Picture Show), where all of my molecules are jumping about wildly - it's just luck that my skin is strong enough to contain them 😆😅😃😂😁😄😆 I am really excited about this pending link up


I'll get excited if I find out it will work. ATM I am too busy keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Good night all, I am off to Adelaide later this morning; so I had better get some more sleep. Enjoy your evenings xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls...Ive been to 3a and the stroke clinic. Imade arrangements for DH to pick me up from Saltburn at 1pm, and lo and behold he got mixed up and landed at noon instead......He's flipping deaf...anyway he wouldnt come and have a bacon and egg bun with us, so came home and came back for me at 1pm....I havent forgotten the hospital incident where we were a month early!. I cant watch him these days, haha, its like the blind leading the blind in this house...Next fortnight is the end of my stroke classes. They have done me the world of good, and looking back over my achievements , it looks like Ive come on fantastically. Im pleased with myself. I also now accept my capabilities, which is a very big achievement to make.
> 
> Have we heard from the wanderers? I shall catchup


Well done for admitting that you are pleased with yourself, you should be. You are amazing what you do, well done. ,!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Good night all, I am off to Adelaide later this morning; so I had better get some more sleep. Enjoy your evenings xxx


Have a good time.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Night night girls...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Have a good time.


Thanks, we are going down with DD3 & SIL, so that he can check out a couple of bikes - they don't like driving in the city. I might get a chance to look at a shop, of some sort 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'll get excited if I find out it will work. ATM I am too busy keeping my fingers crossed.


Well I suppose your excitement monitor is way off the scale now - it was wonderful to finally have a chat with you, now I am patiently waiting for the young ones to arrive. Oh, almost forgot; you did very well to get connected to skype, while keeping your fingers crossed 😆😂😅😀😆


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im glad the girls met Michael. AND had a great time with you asll. I know when we all meet for a few days here, the time goes over far too quickly.


It did here too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ladies we had the best surprise ever......


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo FLO, long time no see, I hope those girls are behaving themselves? What's this about a Mexican. Have a good time in Ohio. Make sure the girls are not getting too much, they will have to get more luggage room!


Londy already bought a bag to use as a carry on yesterday when we where shopping and having a ball!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies we had the best surprise ever......


Hello everyone,

Would that be Jynx in the second photo with Londy & Purple? Or is it one of the ladies who is a regular in the group above?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning girls...Its raining heavens hard here. Im in for a lazy day today I hope. Judi just got your message on skype. I shall try and change it when I wake up hahaha.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> morning girls...Its raining heavens hard here. Im in for a lazy day today I hope. Judi just got your message on skype. I shall try and change it when I wake up hahaha.


Hi Susan, you are the first one on, now I need a couple more people to come online, so I can make sure the group call works, but I won't do it until people online are comfortable enough to be in the call.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Susan, you are the first one on, now I need a couple more people to come online, so I can make sure the group call works, but I won't do it until people online are comfortable enough to be in the call.


Good morning from a still dark Ohio! You've seen the photos so you know our lovely Jynx gave us a wonderful surprise by appearing out of nowhere at the meet up place in Greenwood . Our sincere thanks to rookie retiree for driving us all the way from there toDefiance, about 200 miles. Lovely to meet our dear friend Purley here, looking forward to an interesting day ahead but sorely missing our Indiana crew, wish you were here,all of you! xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a still dark Ohio! You've seen the photos so you know our lovely Jynx gave us a wonderful surprise by appearing out of nowhere at the meet up place in Greenwood . Our sincere thanks to rookie retiree for driving us all the way from there toDefiance, about 200 miles. Lovely to meet our dear friend Purley here, looking forward to an interesting day ahead but sorely missing our Indiana crew, wish you were here,all of you! xxxxxxx


Hi Londy, I thought it must have been Jynx in the photo with you & Purple. I am almost completely set up for a group call for whoever is available, at a time to be decided by you, Purple and Nitzi


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

judi IOve altered the settings...EASY...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Would that be Jynx in the second photo with Londy & Purple? Or is it one of the ladies who is a regular in the group above?


Yes it was we where so surprised!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I suppose your excitement monitor is way off the scale now - it was wonderful to finally have a chat with you, now I am patiently waiting for the young ones to arrive. Oh, almost forgot; you did very well to get connected to skype, while keeping your fingers crossed 😆😂😅😀😆


Only the fingers in my left hand were crossed. It was indeed a wonderful surprise - I didn't have time to worry about it, even sitting in a thin dressing gown with hair mussed up from the bath. You look even more beautiful in animation. The thought of talking with several of us at once really does take my excitement monitor offscale. Best of all, DH had just gone out!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Susan, you are the first one on, now I need a couple more people to come online, so I can make sure the group call works, but I won't do it until people online are comfortable enough to be in the call.


Sorry I'm so late on. I don't do mornings!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry I'm so late on. I don't do mornings!


And you wouldn't read about it, now my desktop monitor doesn't want to talk to anyone 😠😨😭


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I think organising an international group call is going to be more difficult than I ever thought possible. Just the activity of getting people available at the same equivalent time, in their native time zone, is extremely hard work, 😓 I really do not know how big companies manage to get it sorted - although it is usually the executives that have these international meetings - so I think that means that we are executives 😆😅😁😂😆

During my night, I have had a chat with Susan and Saxy; seperately; haven't been able to get two on (at the same time) with me yet, but I have discovered that the mobile devices ARE NOT compatible with Group Video calls, and I am not sure that the devices will even accept a group call. GS & Saxy have Skype on their desktop computers, but I do not know about the setup of anyone else.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30pm and 12'c (Sorry my Fahrenheit thermometer is not cooperating)
I'm sitting here balancing my tablet on one knee and typing as I have 3 kitties snggled around me. I think they know something is going on, could be the suitcase parked in the living room.
The sky has been raining and then sunny all day. it is definitely cooler and the wind is blowing through my sweater.
Itook Trevor-kitty to the clinic to get his rabies shot. All the kitties here have to have them every 3 years. Mama-smokey had hers last year. When I get back from Toronto, Princess and Taz will get their shots, and hopefully I can get the rest in before the end of the year. I also had to run to 3 different stores in three different towns to get food for them all before I left. Then I wanted to get a new purse that will carry my tablet/laptop, mu iPod, its GPS addon and all the adapters. After a couple of tries, I found one that works. It was hard to find a big bag that didn't look like luggage or a computer case.
Now Ijust have to finish some laundry and pack the rest into my suitcase.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies we had the best surprise ever......


Lovely pics Binky. Hi Purple, Londy, Jynx and Linky. That must have been wonderful.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

This is awkward typing with a cat under my elbow. I'm going to sign off now and put a load in the laundry. Good night all.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Lovely pics Binky. Hi Purple, Londy, Jynx and Linky. That must have been wonderful.


It was such a wonderful shock and so sneaky of her but we were all so touched that she swung our way and extremely happy she is just wonderful :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> This is awkward typing with a cat under my elbow. I'm going to sign off now and put a load in the laundry. Good night all.


Happy traveling Nitzi you will have a blast!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning ladies. It's lovely and sunny here after all the rain we had yesterday. Have a great day everyone. Xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 4:52 am EST and 5'c (41'F) and no one else is up yet. I'm turning the furnace on and going back to bed. I'll see if I can catch anyone the next time that I get up. Later.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It looks to be a nice day today.....Dont know what we will be doing.I may have to tidy my bedroom before my lady comes tomorrow!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It looks to be a nice day today.....Dont know what we will be doing.I may have to tidy my bedroom before my lady comes tomorrow!


Hello Susan how are you today? I have decideD that I am going to tell my doc that I either want to change my medications or come off most of them. I am a bit sick of my lower legs & feet swelling when I have them on the floor for a short time, so the pills are going. I might regret it later, but I will cross that bridge when I come to it.

I have begun sorting out my sewing room, so that I can put a few wardrobe sized cupboards in there, to use as storage, so that the room remains tidy, and I can find things as I want them


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think coming off your pills might just be a silly thing to do, just like that. Talk with your DR and he MAY let you reduce the dosage!! Coming off quickly is NOT the way to do it. You are on them for a reason. Dont forget I've seen you in pain! Think hard love.

Dont go worrying about skyping either. If it happens it happens if it doesnt it doesnt....We will NOT have you worrying over it....

Hear endeth the sermon.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think coming off your pills might just be a silly thing to do, just like that. Talk with your DR and he MAY let you reduce the dosage!! Coming off quickly is NOT the way to do it. You are on them for a reason. Dont forget I've seen you in pain! Think hard love.
> 
> Dont go worrying about skyping either. If it happens it happens if it doesnt it doesnt....We will NOT have you worrying over it....
> 
> Hear endeth the sermon.


I am not particularly thinking of coming off *ALL* the pills, *STRAIGHT AWAY *, but I do want to at least get rid of the Lyrica. I have put on over 20kg since beginning it, and now I am getting pitting oedema of both my legs and collection of fluid at base of my throat. Just for these reasons, it will be worth coming off it. I am happy to try a different medication, or treatment, to help me ....... as long as it doesn't make me put on more weight, or continue to have fluid collect in my body; where it shouldn't. I would be extra happy if a different medication regime would help me lose the weight I have put on since I began on the Lyrica. I have been checking on the different medications that will give a similar to the beneficial results I get from lyrica.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from chilly Defiance. Had a great day yesterday. Visitedyet another lys. Stocked floor to ceiling and yes of course we bought yarn! Then off to visit the alpacas, we went the scenic route and saw some lovely countryside. We didn't buy yarn there but I got some purple dye.
came back to the hotel for a swim and sort our cases out. We planned on taking a greyhound bus to Detroit aand everyone looked most surprised and said NO! Anyway the outcome is that one of the ladies is going to drive us there. And it's 2 hours away from here. We just can't get over how kind everyone has been.
Last evening we all went to Sams daughters house for a meal. We sat and chatted with pearlie and ken and had a great time. We have made so many new friends and once again it was like being with family.
will try and get some photos on when we get to Canada.
we love and miss you all, Londy and Purple xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from chilly Defiance. Had a great day yesterday. Visitedyet another lys. Stocked floor to ceiling and yes of course we bought yarn! Then off to visit the alpacas, we went the scenic route and saw some lovely countryside. We didn't buy yarn there but I got some purple dye.
> came back to the hotel for a swim and sort our cases out. We planned on taking a greyhound bus to Detroit aand everyone looked most surprised and said NO! Anyway the outcome is that one of the ladies is going to drive us there. And it's 2 hours away from here. We just can't get over how kind everyone has been.
> Last evening we all went to Sams daughters house for a meal. We sat and chatted with pearlie and ken and had a great time. We have made so many new friends and once again it was like being with family.
> will try and get some photos on when we get to Canada.
> we love and miss you all, Londy and Purple xxxxxx


Sounds like you've had a wonderful time so far. Did you get to pet the alpacas?
Have a safe drive to Windsor, Canada and I'll see you tomorrow. (That sounds exciting  )


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am not particularly thinking of coming off *ALL* the pills, *STRAIGHT AWAY *, but I do want to at least get rid of the Lyrica. I have put on over 20kg since beginning it, and now I am getting pitting oedema of both my legs and collection of fluid at base of my throat. Just for these reasons, it will be worth coming off it. I am happy to try a different medication, or treatment, to help me ....... as long as it doesn't make me put on more weight, or continue to have fluid collect in my body; where it shouldn't. I would be extra happy if a different medication regime would help me lose the weight I have put on since I began on the Lyrica. I have been checking on the different medications that will give a similar to the beneficial results I get from lyrica.


I hope you can find something that works, either no pills, different pills, or different dosage. You shouldn't be uncomfortable because of medication, should you?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm happy to read you are having good times at home or afar! 
First time I've seen falling leaves blowing in the wind. I love fall...but winter is coming. I wont dwell on that. Some critter is stocking the green balls under my lame station wagon. When the fellow pulls up my washing machine I'll get the buggy fixed and bet there is a critter in the motor...
The barn wedding was yesterday. We did not get lost but others did. First we sat on wood benches and chatted. I met a lady who sews and crochets so we passed the time nicely. My friend was everywhere taking photos. She is quite talented. The orderve table was delish. The wedding was there. The bride wore a $10,000 gown. She was beautiful. Groom and gents wore tan tuxes. Brides maids each wore a different fall color different lengths. They told me the bsby's peach lace dress cost $800. We went to another building for dinner and it was buffet with elegant choices. Huge roses and other flowers in small arrangement all down building wide tables. I had good chats with fellow dinners including the clergy who did a lovely ceremony. Then to another building for desert buffet and cake but we left before the cake since it was getting dark and my friend and I were concerned about no lights along the country roads. Thanks to gps we did not ride around the corn fields. The down side was it rained a fine rain allllll day and the restroom building and parking area were acoss wet grass fields. Yuk! The bartender made me a weak drink of coconut rum, pineapple juice and cranberry juice which was refreshing and did not put me to sleep. ..drinking does that to me. 
I wore the grey flowery top, a sheer scarf , long grey wide leg pants and my green jacket as it was coldish. I finished my crochet shawly thing which I turned into a tube but it went with the outfit I didn't wear. My friend phoned when I got home so I got to share my good mood. I'm glad I went and glad its done! My friend with the injury came and looked lovely tho her leg is wrapped. No cast so I'm thinking the pain killers were working when we talked that day my hair was perky and I wish I'd frosted the whole top. One lady had her hair heavy frosted orangey red which my friend pointed out to me. Looked nice. No rain today of course. Would have been nice if the wedding was today...dry. But it turned out the bride had the wedding she wanted tho they mentioned during the ceremony how her beloved deceased gram would have loved to see her wedding and of course the bride wept. Otherwise she was beaming all day. Her hub had long red wiskers hiding the most handsome face. He was a happy gent too. 
Now I can get back to my capelet. I bought red yarn to make a bby dress for the bride's baby but it can't match an $800 dress and I knit slow.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I just had a lovely Skype with Judi (Xiang). Only thing missing was tea and biscuits.  Now I know that my little tablet/laptop thing will be able to Skype when I meet up with Purple and Londy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm happy to read you are having good times at home or afar!
> First time I've seen falling leaves blowing in the wind. I love fall...but winter is coming. I wont dwell on that. Some critter is stocking the green balls under my lame station wagon. When the fellow pulls up my washing machine I'll get the buggy fixed and bet there is a critter in the motor...
> The barn wedding was yesterday. We did not get lost but others did. First we sat on wood benches and chatted. I met a lady who sews and crochets so we passed the time nicely. My friend was everywhere taking photos. She is quite talented. The orderve table was delish. The wedding was there. The bride wore a $10,000 gown. She was beautiful. Groom and gents wore tan tuxes. Brides maids each wore a different fall color different lengths. They told me the bsby's peach lace dress cost $800. We went to another building for dinner and it was buffet with elegant choices. Huge roses and other flowers in small arrangement all down building wide tables. I had good chats with fellow dinners including the clergy who did a lovely ceremony. Then to another building for desert buffet and cake but we left before the cake since it was getting dark and my friend and I were concerned about no lights along the country roads. Thanks to gps we did not ride around the corn fields. The down side was it rained a fine rain allllll day and the restroom building and parking area were acoss wet grass fields. Yuk! The bartender made me a weak drink of coconut rum, pineapple juice and cranberry juice which was refreshing and did not put me to sleep. ..drinking does that to me.
> I wore the grey flowery top, a sheer scarf , long grey wide leg pants and my green jacket as it was coldish. I finished my crochet shawly thing which I turned into a tube but it went with the outfit I didn't wear. My friend phoned when I got home so I got to share my good mood. I'm glad I went and glad its done! My friend with the injury came and looked lovely tho her leg is wrapped. No cast so I'm thinking the pain killers were working when we talked that day my hair was perky and I wish I'd frosted the whole top. One lady had her hair heavy frosted orangey red which my friend pointed out to me. Looked nice. No rain today of course. Would have been nice if the wedding was today...dry. But it turned out the bride had the wedding she wanted tho they mentioned during the ceremony how her beloved deceased gram would have loved to see her wedding and of course the bride wept. Otherwise she was beaming all day. Her hub had long red wiskers hiding the most handsome face. He was a happy gent too.
> Now I can get back to my capelet. I bought red yarn to make a bby dress for the bride's baby but it can't match an $800 dress and I knit slow.


It sounds like a lovely wedding. It's great that you had a good time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I've got to get a move on. I still haven't packed   :shock:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls...Ive been to 3a and the stroke clinic. Imade arrangements for DH to pick me up from Saltburn at 1pm, and lo and behold he got mixed up and landed at noon instead......He's flipping deaf...anyway he wouldnt come and have a bacon and egg bun with us, so came home and came back for me at 1pm....I havent forgotten the hospital incident where we were a month early!. I cant watch him these days, haha, its like the blind leading the blind in this house...Next fortnight is the end of my stroke classes. They have done me the world of good, and looking back over my achievements , it looks like Ive come on fantastically. Im pleased with myself. I also now accept my capabilities, which is a very big achievement to make.
> 
> Have we heard from the wanderers? I shall catchup


Probably better you were a month early than a month late. I forgot an appointment and the receptionist was a glum chum about it. Reading your activities I can't tell you have had a stroke. You seem just as active as anyone. Vacations and such. What ever you are doing is doing you well. 
I'm the couch potato. Accepting your capabilities is a big step to success.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'll get excited if I find out it will work. ATM I am too busy keeping my fingers crossed.


Can you Skype with your fingers crossed? .


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It did here too!


OMG at quick glance I thought you were giving Indiana the middle finger.  and I thought you were fond of it. . Seriously, you look like you are having a blast! Good for you! Sunny day it appears. I hope you send more photos... But watch the fingers


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Susan how are you today? I have decideD that I am going to tell my doc that I either want to change my medications or come off most of them. I am a bit sick of my lower legs & feet swelling when I have them on the floor for a short time, so the pills are going. I might regret it later, but I will cross that bridge when I come to it.
> 
> I have begun sorting out my sewing room, so that I can put a few wardrobe sized cupboards in there, to use as storage, so that the room remains tidy, and I can find things as I want them


The cupboards sound like a great idea. It's a comfort to put thing aright. I've been putting yarn in clear bins and feel so much better. My to-be sewing room is a warehouse of boxes but I'm whittling them down to fewer. I can't believe I'm afraid to fill the bobbin in the sewing machine I bought months ago. I just keep putting it off. It's a singer black replica of an old singer. Can't use it without the bobbin and I've all the things I need to try my first pair of pants. I need pants and my size is very expensive. I am losing a bit of weight but then I eat cookies. Just had breakfast and my friend called she wanted me to join her for breakfast. Boo hoo! Truth is I'm also tired from the wedding but if I hadn't eaten I'd have enjoyed meeting her.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think coming off your pills might just be a silly thing to do, just like that. Talk with your DR and he MAY let you reduce the dosage!! Coming off quickly is NOT the way to do it. You are on them for a reason. Dont forget I've seen you in pain! Think hard love.
> 
> Dont go worrying about skyping either. If it happens it happens if it doesnt it doesnt....We will NOT have you worrying over it....
> 
> Hear endeth the sermon.


Not trying to scare you but my mom's friend felt well so he quit his blood pressure medicine snd they found him dead. Good advice to consult your do tor first.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Not trying to scare you but my mom's friend felt well so he quit his blood pressure medicine snd they found him dead. Good advice to consult your do tor first.


No I will not stop the bp meds yet, I just want the lyrica gone, so that i can get rid of the extra fluid that is creeping into my body and making me look and feel as pregnant as my DD with twins, & I do not like it. I was fairly slim a few years ago. So as far as I am concerned, I need different treatment


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sounds like you've had a wonderful time so far. Did you get to pet the alpacas?
> Have a safe drive to Windsor, Canada and I'll see you tomorrow. (That sounds exciting  )


Ditto from me! See you tomorrow night!!! That sounds wonderful! Have my bag mostly packed so just have to take care of some chores here and try to get to bed early. I need to leave the house about 3:15 a.m. so will be up around 2. Yikes!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just grabbing a bite to eat on our way up to Michigan.... So sorry we can't get to Toronto...... But sending love and hugs to all. Just wanted to say the time was too short, and Gerry and I wanted to kidnap the girls...... Just glad we got in a few hugs...... What a treat. 

The fearsome four,


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just grabbing a bite to eat on our way up to Michigan.... So sorry we can't get to Toronto...... But sending love and hugs to all. Just wanted to say the time was too short, and Gerry and I wanted to kidnap the girls...... Just glad we got in a few hugs...... What a treat.
> 
> The fearsome four,


Look at you all    you are having the best of times :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We got the phone call.....Would we like to go for coffee and see the new addition to the family...We now have a new very baby rabbit called Olly, or Ollie....Not sure which. He is beautiful. GS2 has taken a photo of him and he will send it through to me and hopefully I can show you.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from chilly Defiance. Had a great day yesterday. Visitedyet another lys. Stocked floor to ceiling and yes of course we bought yarn! Then off to visit the alpacas, we went the scenic route and saw some lovely countryside. We didn't buy yarn there but I got some purple dye.
> came back to the hotel for a swim and sort our cases out. We planned on taking a greyhound bus to Detroit aand everyone looked most surprised and said NO! Anyway the outcome is that one of the ladies is going to drive us there. And it's 2 hours away from here. We just can't get over how kind everyone has been.
> Last evening we all went to Sams daughters house for a meal. We sat and chatted with pearlie and ken and had a great time. We have made so many new friends and once again it was like being with family.
> will try and get some photos on when we get to Canada.
> we love and miss you all, Londy and Purple xxxxxx


I( am so HAPPY for you both.....And a big THANKYOU to everone who is looking after you both. I;m glad you met purley and Kenny, they are two great people.....I'm hoping to see them in about 5/6 weeks. I miss you and londy but really, really pleased you are having a fantastic time.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just grabbing a bite to eat on our way up to Michigan.... So sorry we can't get to Toronto...... But sending love and hugs to all. Just wanted to say the time was too short, and Gerry and I wanted to kidnap the girls...... Just glad we got in a few hugs...... What a treat.
> 
> The fearsome four,


You all look so wonderful....I like tyhe purple outfits too. haha..I am still so pleased and excited for all of you. I'm following the journey every day. I love you all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just grabbing a bite to eat on our way up to Michigan.... So sorry we can't get to Toronto...... But sending love and hugs to all. Just wanted to say the time was too short, and Gerry and I wanted to kidnap the girls...... Just glad we got in a few hugs...... What a treat.
> 
> The fearsome four,


Great photo and great to see all of you together. I'm sorry, too, that you and Purly won't be joining us in Toronto. We'll just have to figure something else out.  Safe travels! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You all look so wonderful....I like tyhe purple outfits too. haha..I am still so pleased and excited for all of you. I'm following the journey every day. I love you all.


Ditto from me!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Can you Skype with your fingers crossed? .


In a word, yes. Well , part of the time anyway!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just grabbing a bite to eat on our way up to Michigan.... So sorry we can't get to Toronto...... But sending love and hugs to all. Just wanted to say the time was too short, and Gerry and I wanted to kidnap the girls...... Just glad we got in a few hugs...... What a treat.
> 
> The fearsome four,


Four wonderful ladies!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just grabbing a bite to eat on our way up to Michigan.... So sorry we can't get to Toronto...... But sending love and hugs to all. Just wanted to say the time was too short, and Gerry and I wanted to kidnap the girls...... Just glad we got in a few hugs...... What a treat.
> 
> The fearsome four,


The best hugs ever! We tried to kidnap them also!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you can find something that works, either no pills, different pills, or different dosage. You shouldn't be uncomfortable because of medication, should you?


Definitely shouldn't be uncomfortable due to medications, that is why I am taking this course 😕

I have just read the remainder of the post, after my last one ....... and I am so missing being there with all of you ........ i am feeling so lonely down here by my little lonesome. I am getting some good skype time in though. Am having trouble holding on to my anticipation of the big group skype it should be great to do again, but with more people at different points around the globe.

Cheers from the lone Antipodean, aka Xiang

ps:- forgot to mention the lovely photo of the 4 purple ladies, a less likely lot has never before been seen 😆😅😂😀😃😅😃😆 😇


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> I'm happy to read you are having good times at home or afar!
> First time I've seen falling leaves blowing in the wind. I love fall...but winter is coming. I wont dwell on that. Some critter is stocking the green balls under my lame station wagon. When the fellow pulls up my washing machine I'll get the buggy fixed and bet there is a critter in the motor...
> The barn wedding was yesterday. We did not get lost but others did. First we sat on wood benches and chatted. I met a lady who sews and crochets so we passed the time nicely. My friend was everywhere taking photos. She is quite talented. The orderve table was delish. The wedding was there. The bride wore a $10,000 gown. She was beautiful. Groom and gents wore tan tuxes. Brides maids each wore a different fall color different lengths. They told me the bsby's peach lace dress cost $800. We went to another building for dinner and it was buffet with elegant choices. Huge roses and other flowers in small arrangement all down building wide tables. I had good chats with fellow dinners including the clergy who did a lovely ceremony. Then to another building for desert buffet and cake but we left before the cake since it was getting dark and my friend and I were concerned about no lights along the country roads. Thanks to gps we did not ride around the corn fields. The down side was it rained a fine rain allllll day and the restroom building and parking area were acoss wet grass fields. Yuk! The bartender made me a weak drink of coconut rum, pineapple juice and cranberry juice which was refreshing and did not put me to sleep. ..drinking does that to me.
> I wore the grey flowery top, a sheer scarf , long grey wide leg pants and my green jacket as it was coldish. I finished my crochet shawly thing which I turned into a tube but it went with the outfit I didn't wear. My friend phoned when I got home so I got to share my good mood. I'm glad I went and glad its done! My friend with the injury came and looked lovely tho her leg is wrapped. No cast so I'm thinking the pain killers were working when we talked that day my hair was perky and I wish I'd frosted the whole top. One lady had her hair heavy frosted orangey red which my friend pointed out to me. Looked nice. No rain today of course. Would have been nice if the wedding was today...dry. But it turned out the bride had the wedding she wanted tho they mentioned during the ceremony how her beloved deceased gram would have loved to see her wedding and of course the bride wept. Otherwise she was beaming all day. Her hub had long red wiskers hiding the most handsome face. He was a happy gent too.
> Now I can get back to my capelet. I bought red yarn to make a bby dress for the bride's baby but it can't match an $800 dress and I knit slow.


So pleased the wedding went off so well, I bet you looked great. It certainly sounds a grand affair!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from chilly Defiance. Had a great day yesterday. Visitedyet another lys. Stocked floor to ceiling and yes of course we bought yarn! Then off to visit the alpacas, we went the scenic route and saw some lovely countryside. We didn't buy yarn there but I got some purple dye.
> came back to the hotel for a swim and sort our cases out. We planned on taking a greyhound bus to Detroit aand everyone looked most surprised and said NO! Anyway the outcome is that one of the ladies is going to drive us there. And it's 2 hours away from here. We just can't get over how kind everyone has been.
> Last evening we all went to Sams daughters house for a meal. We sat and chatted with pearlie and ken and had a great time. We have made so many new friends and once again it was like being with family.
> will try and get some photos on when we get to Canada.
> we love and miss you all, Londy and Purple xxxxxx


So pleased all is going well, also your travel plans are working out well. It must be wonderful to meet up with all our friends across the "pond."


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello, bak from the palooza. still can't believe we got to see, touch , hug and visit with Londy, Purple and Jynx. Time was just to short, but so grateful for the time we did have together. They are all so lovely and wonderful. I am so fortunate to have such a group of terrific friends (this includes all of you wonderful ladies) I refused to say good bye, but did say till we meet again, which will be next summer when my DD and I visit London Town. So excited to see Susan and Albert again in November. Can't believe how fortunate we are to be able to spend some more time together.

Had a lovely time meeting and making new friends at the palooza. Knitters are wonderful people and beautiful also.Will always remember this time and all the kind and friendly folks Kenny and I met.

Nitzi and Pam, I know you both will have the best of times with Londy and Purple.So wish I could have made it.Have a ball.

Well, when we got home, guess what doesn't work. The furnace which is relatively new and had it annual check up a few months ago. It is 40 to 50 degrees and we have no heat. So going to use Pellet stove. Can't believe all that has happened to us this last year. Furnace guy will be here tomorrow. Well I am off to help DH light the stove. At least heat in one room. lol NOT

Love to all. Will look into skype tomorrow. Hugs and good wishes to all. Purly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, it's so good to see all you girls in the USA having a good meet up with our Purple & Londy.
Judi sorry you are feeling lonely down there, but you seem to be chatting to lots, I shall get my Skpe working & give you a call soon.
Just recently got in from our weekend. Had a great time with our eldest daughter & her 2 boys, who were such good fun all the weekend & well behaved. We meet up with our friends, their son & his family, there were 11 of us all. They went swimming a few times, played on the penny machine & crazy golf. Highlight was seeing little Sadie dance in a competion, she was the youngest one & did so well. She never came anywhere but is the proud owner of a trophy which is huge, she's been a right little Diva all day!
Night night to you enjoy whatever you are doing. Lots of love. Chrissy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Arrived safely at hotel in Windsor. Had a lovely time in the USA and nowready to take on Canada xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived safely at hotel in Windsor. Had a lovely time in the USA and nowready to take on Canada xxx


Good to hear! Soooooo looking forward to seeing you both and Nitzi tomorrow evening.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad you girls arrived safely. Missing you both. Have a wonderful time with Nitzi and Pam. Give them hugs from me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Have no idea if this will go through... Says I can't get e-mail but looks like I'm on Internet. Drive was BEAUTIFUL. Ferry ride exciting. Island is just fantastic and will be sending lots of pictures. Here is the first purchase..... So we could walk back to bed and breakfast after eating .... in the cold rain......


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

U


pearlone said:


> Hello, bak from the palooza. still can't believe we got to see, touch , hug and visit with Londy, Purple and Jynx. Time was just to short, but so grateful for the time we did have together. They are all so lovely and wonderful. I am so fortunate to have such a group of terrific friends (this includes all of you wonderful ladies) I refused to say good bye, but did say till we meet again, which will be next summer when my DD and I visit London Town. So excited to see Susan and Albert again in November. Can't believe how fortunate we are to be able to spend some more time together.
> 
> Had a lovely time meeting and making new friends at the palooza. Knitters are wonderful people and beautiful also.Will always remember this time and all the kind and friendly folks Kenny and I met.
> 
> ...


Purly so sorry your heat is not working now how that is our new heater for our school room is not working, hope they get it worked out.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Have no idea if this will go through... Says I can't get e-mail but looks like I'm on Internet. Drive was BEAUTIFUL. Ferry ride exciting. Island is just fantastic and will be sending lots of pictures. Here is the first purchase..... So we could walk back to bed and breakfast after eating .... in the cold rain......


That4 a real fashion statement. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Have no idea if this will go through... Says I can't get e-mail but looks like I'm on Internet. Drive was BEAUTIFUL. Ferry ride exciting. Island is just fantastic and will be sending lots of pictures. Here is the first purchase..... So we could walk back to bed and breakfast after eating .... in the cold rain......


Looks like a good purchase to keep warm and dry.
It sounds like you are having a wonderful time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Lisa, gave Pearlie her gifts which she loved and also a big hug from you and Linky. Missing you loads xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Hello Purple
Bienvenue au Canada
Have a good night in Windsor.
What time are you expecting to arrive in Toronto.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Nitz, so looking forward to seeing you tomorrow. What time do you get to the hotel?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Nitz, so looking forward to seeing you tomorrow. What time do you get to the hotel?


I can arrive anytime. I can't get into my room before 3 pm but I can put the car in the garage before that.

Pam said she was arriving around 5:30pm. After customs and the drive from the airport she should be at the hotel an hour or two later. That will be a VERY long day for her.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hello Purple
> Bienvenue au Canada
> Have a good night in Windsor.
> What time are you expecting to arrive in Toronto.


If train is on time, it is due in about 1 pm xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived safely at hotel in Windsor. Had a lovely time in the USA and nowready to take on Canada xxx


I am so glad that you enjoyed your stay in the US, I know you wil enjoy your time in Canada also give Nitzi and Pam big hugs from me!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If train is on time, it is due in about 1 pm xx


Then I will try to be there around that time. Enjoy your train ride. I always liked riding VIA.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Lisa, gave Pearlie her gifts which she loved and also a big hug from you and Linky. Missing you loads xxxxx


Thank you for the hug and the gifts! Missing you loads too!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Thank you for the hug and the gifts! Missing you loads too!


Thanks for your pictures, Binky. It was nice to see everyone.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Have no idea if this will go through... Says I can't get e-mail but looks like I'm on Internet. Drive was BEAUTIFUL. Ferry ride exciting. Island is just fantastic and will be sending lots of pictures. Here is the first purchase..... So we could walk back to bed and breakfast after eating .... in the cold rain......


What a way to start your trip right hope it stops raining!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks for your pictures, Binky. It was nice to see everyone.


I have a few more I want to post just haven't had a chance yet! It was nice to see everyone, so nice we almost forgot to take pictures :shock: you will see what I mean tomorrow!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If train is on time, it is due in about 1 pm xx


Hope you have a nice train ride I really need to take a trip up that way and go on a train I have always wanted to.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Safe travels to all who are traveling tomorrow.
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good night all.
Tomorrow is a busy and exciting day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Safe travels to all who are traveling tomorrow.
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Thank you. We are going to go to sleep now as we have to be up early to catch the train. Night night from Canada xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. its an awful day, weather wise today. Im up at 8am today because my my cleaning lady is coming this morning. Hope you all have a good day. I might do s and b


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The pilot light to my gas heating has blown out 3 times and is out again this morning. The wind must be coming right down the chimney.Only DH can mend it (wouldnt you know?) it involves taking the fire off the wall and bashing the pipes with a hammer! No suprise there then......The whole house is like a booby trap! bless him (and he needs to be)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just grabbing a bite to eat on our way up to Michigan.... So sorry we can't get to Toronto...... But sending love and hugs to all. Just wanted to say the time was too short, and Gerry and I wanted to kidnap the girls...... Just glad we got in a few hugs...... What a treat.
> 
> The fearsome four,


What a likely looking bunch of ladies ...... and i thought the saying was the likely lads; not the "Likely Ladies" hehehe


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Have no idea if this will go through... Says I can't get e-mail but looks like I'm on Internet. Drive was BEAUTIFUL. Ferry ride exciting. Island is just fantastic and will be sending lots of pictures. Here is the first purchase..... So we could walk back to bed and breakfast after eating .... in the cold rain......


At least the jacket kept you warm and dry, I hope 😐


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. its an awful day, weather wise today. Im up at 8am today because my my cleaning lady is coming this morning. Hope you all have a good day. I might do s and b


Hello Susan, and everyone else who happens to check in around now. I have had a wonderful time harassing whoever I could, to skype with me - I thought to myself ...... why should Londy & Purple have all the fun. I am really looking forward to the proposed group skype tomorrow. I am beginning to get to know, and love even more, every one of our group. I don't think I have ever been in such a large group of any type, where there is no evidence of nastiness - I am beginning to be truly in awe of us.

I am so excited about this group skype, that I have almost been awake for about 41 hours. I almost went to sleep before DH had tea prepared, but it was roast pork, with the best sounding crackle that I have had in way too long. I am beginning to think that maybe my health problems might just be caused by ingesting too little good, fresh meat ; and my carnivore system just is not coping. If a cat isn't given meat and fish; and is expected to live a vegan life, then that cat will become very I'll - that is my story, and I am sticking to it 😆😅😃😂😄😅😁😂😆😊 I actually feel about 80% better than I have been feeling for a very long time 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The pilot light to my gas heating has blown out 3 times and is out again this morning. The wind must be coming right down the chimney.Only DH can mend it (wouldnt you know?) it involves taking the fire off the wall and bashing the pipes with a hammer! No suprise there then......The whole house is like a booby trap! bless him (and he needs to be)


Well I hope he uses his sensibility, when he does try and fix the problem.
And on that note, I will go and check that a person who has possibly become a potential nuisance, has been extricate from my Skype. If his name is back the, I will block him. 👍


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Arrived safely at hotel in Windsor. Had a lovely time in the USA and nowready to take on Canada xxx


So pleased you enjoyed USA & the girls' company. I have friends in Windsor, didn't know you were going there until late or I could've got you a meal from lovely people. Continue to enjoy yourselves, you know us in UK are living this holiday with you! Enjoy Canada! Lots of love to you & Londy. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> The pilot light to my gas heating has blown out 3 times and is out again this morning. The wind must be coming right down the chimney.Only DH can mend it (wouldnt you know?) it involves taking the fire off the wall and bashing the pipes with a hammer! No suprise there then......The whole house is like a booby trap! bless him (and he needs to be)


Don't you hate that when it happens, my. DH always has to re-light our pilot light, I really must get a Masterclass from him. Hope you are warmed up now. We haven't got any heating on yet, just wearing an extra layer, winter seems to be just around the corner. On Saturday we were sitting in the sunshine!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Had planned a day ironing but just got a call from my DD who has just been told Little O can start nursery school tomorrow! Panic..... So we are off to buy lots of jogger pants as that's what they like them to wear, also I promised him new shoes when he started. He wasn't supposed to go until November but they have a place for him now. There's going to be lots & lots of tears from Mummy tomorrow ! She has always been with him so it's going to do them both good to be apart.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Hello Susan, and everyone else who happens to check in around now. I have had a wonderful time harassing whoever I could, to skype with me - I thought to myself ...... why should Londy & Purple have all the fun. I am really looking forward to the proposed group skype tomorrow. I am beginning to get to know, and love even more, every one of our group. I don't think I have ever been in such a large group of any type, where there is no evidence of nastiness - I am beginning to be truly in awe of us.
> 
> I am so excited about this group skype, that I have almost been awake for about 41 hours. I almost went to sleep before DH had tea prepared, but it was roast pork, with the best sounding crackle that I have had in way too long. I am beginning to think that maybe my health problems might just be caused by ingesting too little good, fresh meat ; and my carnivore system just is not coping. If a cat isn't given meat and fish; and is expected to live a vegan life, then that cat will become very I'll - that is my story, and I am sticking to it 😆😅😃😂😄😅😁😂😆😊 I actually feel about 80% better than I have been feeling for a very long time 😊


You certainly have been busy, it's appreciated. I shall try to link in tomorrow.
Hope you enjoyed your pork, it sounds delicious, I can smell it here! Your body can usually let you know what you should be eating & if it's meat then do it. I'm always craving fish at the moment. Have a good day. X


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Good afternoon ladies. Those of you to the west seem to be having great times; keep it up! Judi, I'm sorry you are feeling left out. I must say I felt very close to you the other evening. To my British friends - Londy and Purple will be home all too soon!
This is going to be a very busy week for me. I had to get up early (for me) today to lay out a stand at Mental Awareness Week. I have just had to leave it there. My theme is of course Combat Stress. Hope it helps someone.
Now I must type some minutes for a meeting of the local Community Centre tonight.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Xiang what time is the group skype today.????I have a really hectic day ahead, and don't want to miss out on it if I can help it.Took DH to dialysis at 6:30 am, I see doctor at 9:30 am pick up DH, Furnace man coming to fix furnace, packing and running errands, also going to the lab and doing laundry. So hopefully will squeeze skyping time in.Let me know dear.

Binky thank you so much for the gifts, I just love my Purly Girl Pin. Will send a pm later Love you.

GS we are certainly in sink with our problems with the heat. LOL Hope all goes well in getting your pilot lit.

Purple and Londy good morning dear hearts. Hope your train ride goes smoothly.

Chrissy know your little DGS will love nursery school. He will feel so grown up to be going to school. (hopefully) Have fun shopping.

Saxy it is great that you put out info on stress and how to deal with it. I am sure there are many soldiers and retired soldiers who will appreciate the information.

I'll be back later. Have to rush at the moment. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies. I'm at the airport waiting to board (plane is due to leave in a little over an hour). Will be flying south to Los Angeles. Will be changing airplanes and airlines for my flight to Toronto. Due in there around 5:30 ET. By the time I get through customs, retrieve my bag and get a bus to downtown, it will probably be 7:30 or so before I connect with Nitzi, Londy and Purple. Sooooo looking forward to seeing all of them. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone. xxxooo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ladies. I'm at the airport waiting to board (plane is due to leave in a little over an hour). Will be flying south to Los Angeles. Will be changing airplanes and airlines for my flight to Toronto. Due in there around 5:30 ET. By the time I get through customs, retrieve my bag and get a bus to downtown, it will probably be 7:30 or so before I connect with Nitzi, Londy and Purple. Sooooo looking forward to seeing all of them. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone. xxxooo


Wishing you safe travels and lots of fun.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Wishing you safe travels and lots of fun.


Thanks! Will be thinking of you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Windsor train station. Just been told that the train may b e broke and will have to go by bus. Never mind as long as Flo is with us we will be fine.
Had a good nights sleep and are looking forbward too meeting Nitzi and Pam.
Will try to put somev photos on wchen we get time to draw brbeath. Lovev you all xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, Ive been to stitch and Bitch. Its been a lovely afternoon, the weather is wintry so not so many came. Im being intermittant because I'm cooking tea/dinner/lunch/breakfast


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ladies. I'm at the airport waiting to board (plane is due to leave in a little over an hour). Will be flying south to Los Angeles. Will be changing airplanes and airlines for my flight to Toronto. Due in there around 5:30 ET. By the time I get through customs, retrieve my bag and get a bus to downtown, it will probably be 7:30 or so before I connect with Nitzi, Londy and Purple. Sooooo looking forward to seeing all of them. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone. xxxooo


Safe travels, give them a hug from me & one for you. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Good afternoon ladies. Those of you to the west seem to be having great times; keep it up! Judi, I'm sorry you are feeling left out. I must say I felt very close to you the other evening. To my British friends - Londy and Purple will be home all too soon!
> This is going to be a very busy week for me. I had to get up early (for me) today to lay out a stand at Mental Awareness Week. I have just had to leave it there. My theme is of course Combat Stress. Hope it helps someone.
> Now I must type some minutes for a meeting of the local Community Centre tonight.


Still keeping busy, Saxy? I just got back from Bluewater, it's about 30min drive down into Kent. Bought Oscar his shoes & some trousers, which I had promised. I'm now broke, how do they justify charging so much for a little pair of shoes? I wouldn't spend that amount on a pair for me!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:37 am EST and 12'C ( and my Fahrenheit thermometer is acting up again). It's blustery and drizzly out.
I'm packed finally except for my shampoo. Everything else is in. I'm on my old laptop at the moment.
I got an email from Londy that they are on a bus now, their train was broken. Hopefully there is a working train in the next town and they are only on the bus for a short time. It wouldn't be nice to be on the bus for 6 hours.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ladies. I'm at the airport waiting to board (plane is due to leave in a little over an hour). Will be flying south to Los Angeles. Will be changing airplanes and airlines for my flight to Toronto. Due in there around 5:30 ET. By the time I get through customs, retrieve my bag and get a bus to downtown, it will probably be 7:30 or so before I connect with Nitzi, Londy and Purple. Sooooo looking forward to seeing all of them. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone. xxxooo


Looking forward to seeing you too.
I was wondering why you were getting up so early when your flight was landing here at 5:30. Now I know. You're taking the "scenic route"


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Xiang what time is the group skype today.????I have a really hectic day ahead, and don't want to miss out on it if I can help it.Took DH to dialysis at 6:30 am, I see doctor at 9:30 am pick up DH, Furnace man coming to fix furnace, packing and running errands, also going to the lab and doing laundry. So hopefully will squeeze skyping time in.Let me know dear.
> 
> Binky thank you so much for the gifts, I just love my Purly Girl Pin. Will send a pm later Love you.
> 
> ...


We're hoping to group Skype Tuesday morning. But we may get on individual Skype's tonight once we are all together.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Had planned a day ironing but just got a call from my DD who has just been told Little O can start nursery school tomorrow! Panic..... So we are off to buy lots of jogger pants as that's what they like them to wear, also I promised him new shoes when he started. He wasn't supposed to go until November but they have a place for him now. There's going to be lots & lots of tears from Mummy tomorrow ! She has always been with him so it's going to do them both good to be apart.


Oh what a panic. They couldn't have given more notice?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I hope he uses his sensibility, when he does try and fix the problem.
> And on that note, I will go and check that a person who has possibly become a potential nuisance, has been extricate from my Skype. If his name is back the, I will block him. 👍


Oh dear, not him again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The countdown is on. I'm leaving for Toronto in 15 minutes.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Susan, and everyone else who happens to check in around now. I have had a wonderful time harassing whoever I could, to skype with me - I thought to myself ...... why should Londy & Purple have all the fun. I am really looking forward to the proposed group skype tomorrow. I am beginning to get to know, and love even more, every one of our group. I don't think I have ever been in such a large group of any type, where there is no evidence of nastiness - I am beginning to be truly in awe of us.
> 
> I am so excited about this group skype, that I have almost been awake for about 41 hours. I almost went to sleep before DH had tea prepared, but it was roast pork, with the best sounding crackle that I have had in way too long. I am beginning to think that maybe my health problems might just be caused by ingesting too little good, fresh meat ; and my carnivore system just is not coping. If a cat isn't given meat and fish; and is expected to live a vegan life, then that cat will become very I'll - that is my story, and I am sticking to it 😆😅😃😂😄😅😁😂😆😊 I actually feel about 80% better than I have been feeling for a very long time 😊


It was wonderful skyping with you.
There is something about pork. If I couldn't eat beef I wouldn't miss it much, but I would miss pork.
If you are feeling better, then continue with a carnivore diet. Just do it in moderation, no "caveman" diet.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to sign off and throw all my stuff in the car. I'll talk to you all later from Toronto.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Time for me to sign off and throw all my stuff in the car. I'll talk to you all later from Toronto.


Safe journey nitz...and a happy holiday.

Just had Saxy on skype...It was great/ I was trying to eat my Nobbly Bobbly ice lolly but we still managed...The jones's are good at improvising. We are hoping to skype tomorrow. (our Tuesday)

The central heating.........
Having been lamped by a large hammer it decided not to work any more. SO....DH had to go and get a part, and voila.....it works now. It only cost $5. best money spent. I'm going to have a slow bath. Ive told lynn no to dancing tonight. She WILL insist on phoning me to check....Then goes a bit off when I sday no. Ive told her I'm not into dancing at the moment.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Oh dear, not him again.


He is blocked, I am just not in the mood to exchange pleasantries with a male who is apparently looking for a life partner. He might be genuine, but I am not interested 😨😲


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The countdown is on. I'm leaving for Toronto in 15 minutes.


Have a safe journey xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good afternoon ladies. Those of you to the west seem to be having great times; keep it up! Judi, I'm sorry you are feeling left out. I must say I felt very close to you the other evening. To my British friends - Londy and Purple will be home all too soon!
> This is going to be a very busy week for me. I had to get up early (for me) today to lay out a stand at Mental Awareness Week. I have just had to leave it there. My theme is of course Combat Stress. Hope it helps someone.
> Now I must type some minutes for a meeting of the local Community Centre tonight.


No, no, no ..... i was being that lovely word, facetious. I have been having a great time, sorting out the Skyping requirements, with more than a little help from my friends ...... so will you lot still love me, when I am 64 🎤🎵🎶🎻🎹🎶😇


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You certainly have been busy, it's appreciated. I shall try to link in tomorrow.
> Hope you enjoyed your pork, it sounds delicious, I can smell it here! Your body can usually let you know what you should be eating & if it's meat then do it. I'm always craving fish at the moment. Have a good day. X


I will send you a pm, when I wake again, I have a severe need for sleep atm, as soon as I have caught up with my answering, I will be heading off to bed . Enjoy the remainder off your day, and I hope the pain levels areas low as they can be xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ladies. I'm at the airport waiting to board (plane is due to leave in a little over an hour). Will be flying south to Los Angeles. Will be changing airplanes and airlines for my flight to Toronto. Due in there around 5:30 ET. By the time I get through customs, retrieve my bag and get a bus to downtown, it will probably be 7:30 or so before I connect with Nitzi, Londy and Purple. Sooooo looking forward to seeing all of them. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone. xxxooo


Happy trails, hope the flight is smooth , talk with you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Windsor train station. Just been told that the train may b e broke and will have to go by bus. Never mind as long as Flo is with us we will be fine.
> Had a good nights sleep and are looking forbward too meeting Nitzi and Pam.
> Will try to put somev photos on wchen we get time to draw brbeath. Lovev you all xxxxxx


I hope the train isn't broke, I much prefer train travel, to bus travel, on the train, there is so much more space for one to get up and walk around, if the legs begin to be uncomfortable. Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. its an awful day, weather wise today. Im up at 8am today because my my cleaning lady is coming this morning. Hope you all have a good day. I might do s and b


It is awful here today also, so glad that our weather was so gorgeous while Purple and Londy were here!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Ive been to stitch and Bitch. Its been a lovely afternoon, the weather is wintry so not so many came. Im being intermittant because I'm cooking tea/dinner/lunch/breakfast


Hello Susan, glad you had a good time at S&B, I hope to catch up with you tomorrow xx xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Right I am off to bed now, I am having trouble concentrating, and coordinating my fingers, so that they will do what is expected of them 

Good night all xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Had planned a day ironing but just got a call from my DD who has just been told Little O can start nursery school tomorrow! Panic..... So we are off to buy lots of jogger pants as that's what they like them to wear, also I promised him new shoes when he started. He wasn't supposed to go until November but they have a place for him now. There's going to be lots & lots of tears from Mummy tomorrow ! She has always been with him so it's going to do them both good to be apart.


Awwww that is bittersweet isn't it, I know I will cry when Michael starts :|


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Awwww that is bittersweet isn't it, I know I will cry when Michael starts :|


I know I cried when DD started nursery, my last baby, haven't told her that though! At least she gets to spend tomorrow with him. His key worker is a very good friend of mine who I have known before I had children so she knows his mum & him. She has been warned!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just grabbing a bite to eat on our way up to Michigan.... So sorry we can't get to Toronto...... But sending love and hugs to all. Just wanted to say the time was too short, and Gerry and I wanted to kidnap the girls...... Just glad we got in a few hugs...... What a treat.
> 
> The fearsome four,


You are a happy group!! Lovely photo! I'm so glad you are having such a fun time and sharing it with us.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Xiang what time is the group skype today.????I have a really hectic day ahead, and don't want to miss out on it if I can help it.Took DH to dialysis at 6:30 am, I see doctor at 9:30 am pick up DH, Furnace man coming to fix furnace, packing and running errands, also going to the lab and doing laundry. So hopefully will squeeze skyping time in.Let me know dear.
> 
> Binky thank you so much for the gifts, I just love my Purly Girl Pin. Will send a pm later Love you.
> 
> ...


You are so welcome! The tape measure was from me and Linky got you the Purly Girl pin!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I( am so HAPPY for you both.....And a big THANKYOU to everone who is looking after you both. I;m glad you met purley and Kenny, they are two great people.....I'm hoping to see them in about 5/6 weeks. I miss you and londy but really, really pleased you are having a fantastic time.


I am in awe that you travel like this. You are amazing! Glad to share your fun on here. I'm such a mouse.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> In a word, yes. Well , part of the time anyway!


I knew you were versatile but this is a wow! .


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ladies. I'm at the airport waiting to board (plane is due to leave in a little over an hour). Will be flying south to Los Angeles. Will be changing airplanes and airlines for my flight to Toronto. Due in there around 5:30 ET. By the time I get through customs, retrieve my bag and get a bus to downtown, it will probably be 7:30 or so before I connect with Nitzi, Londy and Purple. Sooooo looking forward to seeing all of them. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone. xxxooo


Have a very safe trip and loads of fun!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Michael is keeping me on my toes today he has decided to go potty like a big boy Yay!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Michael is keeping me on my toes today he has decided to go potty like a big boy Yay!!!!


Ya yay. Clever Michael..... Good for him....I'm off to bed now...see you tomorrow x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Michael is keeping me on my toes today he has decided to go potty like a big boy Yay!!!!


Happy days!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Michael is keeping me on my toes today he has decided to go potty like a big boy Yay!!!!


Good for him :thumbup: one big hurdle well worth getting over and all the easier if he is wanting to go for it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ya yay. Clever Michael..... Good for him....I'm off to bed now...see you tomorrow x


He is so smart, I am proud of him, have a wonderful night!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Just wanted to share a few of the photos from the visit with our sisters


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

We miss you both so much ! 
It has truly been one of the most precious weeks of our lives ! 
XOXOXOX 
The only thing that could have made it better , would have been if all of us had been together  

love you bunches .


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Just wanted to share a few of the photos from the visit with our sisters


All I have to say is LONDY, you wait till you get home!! The fun continues.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good evening. I have purple and londy and we are waiting on a patio for pam. Im on my little phone so will post more when back at hotel


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Just wanted to share a few of the photos from the visit with our sisters


You are all looking good


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> All I have to say is LONDY, you wait till you get home!! The fun continues.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: It was fabulous!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good evening. I have purple and londy and we are waiting on a patio for pam. Im on my little phone so will post more when back at hotel


So glad they made it safe and sound now let the misbehaving continue...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So glad they made it safe and sound now let the misbehaving continue...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Already started


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

We are all here. The others are shouting at the comouter, but I seem to have a connection. Haven't stoppedtalking. Off to eat soaghetyi sorry meant spaghetti. Love you all xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Awwww that is bittersweet isn't it, I know I will cry when Michael starts :|


I cried for two days when ds started school ...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It is awful here today also, so glad that our weather was so gorgeous while Purple and Londy were here!!!


Yea Indiana put on a happy face for our travelers  
Today was cold and gloomy and we had a storm with hail so bad that you had to wade through it to get to the car !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We are all here. The others are shouting at the comouter, but I seem to have a connection. Haven't stoppedtalking. Off to eat soaghetyi sorry meant spaghetti. Love you all xxxx


Have fun all of you !  We miss you ..
Dont forget to take pictures ! LOL !

Here is just another of the photos that we did get ..


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Have fun all of you !  We miss you ..
> Dont forget to take pictures ! LOL !
> 
> Here is just another of the photos that we did get ..


Such a lovely picture :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Safe travels, give them a hug from me & one for you. X


Will do. It's so wonderful to be here with them!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Have a very safe trip and loads of fun!!


Travel was long but fine and the fun has begun!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Have fun all of you !  We miss you ..
> Dont forget to take pictures ! LOL !
> 
> Here is just another of the photos that we did get ..


Great picture, you all look so happy


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Will do. It's so wonderful to be here with them!


I can imagine, have fun! Xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Have no idea if this will go through... Says I can't get e-mail but looks like I'm on Internet. Drive was BEAUTIFUL. Ferry ride exciting. Island is just fantastic and will be sending lots of pictures. Here is the first purchase..... So we could walk back to bed and breakfast after eating .... in the cold rain......


Now you look like a native. Rain can't dampen your spirit!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Susan, and everyone else who happens to check in around now. I have had a wonderful time harassing whoever I could, to skype with me - I thought to myself ...... why should Londy & Purple have all the fun. I am really looking forward to the proposed group skype tomorrow. I am beginning to get to know, and love even more, every one of our group. I don't think I have ever been in such a large group of any type, where there is no evidence of nastiness - I am beginning to be truly in awe of us.
> 
> I am so excited about this group skype, that I have almost been awake for about 41 hours. I almost went to sleep before DH had tea prepared, but it was roast pork, with the best sounding crackle that I have had in way too long. I am beginning to think that maybe my health problems might just be caused by ingesting too little good, fresh meat ; and my carnivore system just is not coping. If a cat isn't given meat and fish; and is expected to live a vegan life, then that cat will become very I'll - that is my story, and I am sticking to it 😆😅😃😂😄😅😁😂😆😊 I actually feel about 80% better than I have been feeling for a very long time 😊


Good news. I'm here with my cat on my afghan enjoying the trip you are taking and the activities at home. Both my kitties went out the back door last might which stupid me left open when the dog came in. I'm still shook from fear of losing them. Irreplaceable. Then tonight I start to let dog out and I think I see a big tan dog on the other side of the fence. On second look he's looking st me on shock! A big deer! Dog came in after my panicked ordering her in. It's 4 am and im jivivoovwide awake. I'm not sure why. I'll turn out thr light and see if that helps.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, its a sunny day today, probably do over 60's. I put the light out last nigt at 10 ish and slept til 10 ish today.

I love your photos girls, and thankyou pam and nitz for the updates. You two wanderers will sleep for a week when you get home....Its so wonderful a dream for you.

OMG isnt it today we try for a skype/ hahahaha..Im not holding my breath. I'll just end up a heap on the chair laughin.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Safe journey nitz...and a happy holiday.
> 
> Just had Saxy on skype...It was great/ I was trying to eat my Nobbly Bobbly ice lolly but we still managed...The jones's are good at improvising. We are hoping to skype tomorrow. (our Tuesday)
> 
> ...


It was a lovely Skype with Susan - totally natural! That ice lolly looked good.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Saxy...I DID enjoy yesterday with you. My bones arent so good today so Ive taken a couple of painkillers...Im doing over 60's today, my bones arent that bad. I'll take my knitting.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It was a lovely Skype with Susan - totally natural! That ice lolly looked good.


Hello Susan and Saxy, are you both still on line, or just not logged off. I was tentatively going to suggest that we try a very small group skype. I think the big group one will be in between 3 and 5 hours. It is also ok if you don't want too.

I saw my doc this morning, and told her what was going on with me. I also told her that I was reducing the Lyrica, by half because I thought it might be responsible for the painful swelling symptoms that I was getting. Thankfully I didn't have to argue with her, and I have also got my next 28 tablets of pain relief. I will see my doc again next week, and then will continue the reduction to 0 lyrica. I am already feeling the VERY POSITIVE effects of this change.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, I think I will do some folding, until I know what is happening, and when I do find out, I might try and get some sleep, or I will do some knitting or looming


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Susan and Saxy, are you both still on line, or just not logged off. I was tentatively going to suggest that we try a very small group skype. I think the big group one will be in between 3 and 5 hours. It is also ok if you don't want too.
> 
> I saw my doc this morning, and told her what was going on with me. I also told her that I was reducing the Lyrica, by half because I thought it might be responsible for the painful swelling symptoms that I was getting. Thankfully I didn't have to argue with her, and I have also got my next 28 tablets of pain relief. I will see my doc again next week, and then will continue the reduction to 0 lyrica. I am already feeling the VERY POSITIVE effects of this change.


I didn't log off. It's on charge. I'll go wake it up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well, I think I will do some folding, until I know what is happening, and when I do find out, I might try and get some sleep, or I will do some knitting or looming


what are you folding? what IS floding. Is it as in clothes?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a windy and overcast Pa. It looks like the sun is trying to break through. Hope so. So happy that Nitzi, Pam, Londy and Purple all made it safely to Toronto.I have loved all the posted pictures. All of the ladies look beautiful. Still can't believe what a fab weekend it was to meet up with Jynx, Londy and Purple, plus all the tea party folks. Truly looking forward to trip over next summer. Will be packing up today inbetween errands. Got to get a move on. I will try to check in to see what time everyone is trying to skype, hope I don't miss you. hugs to all. purly


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a windy and overcast Pa. It looks like the sun is trying to break through. Hope so. So happy that Nitzi, Pam, Londy and Purple all made it safely to Toronto.I have loved all the posted pictures. All of the ladies look beautiful. Still can't believe what a fab weekend it was to meet up with Jynx, Londy and Purple, plus all the tea party folks. Truly looking forward to trip over next summer. Will be packing up today inbetween errands. Got to get a move on. I will try to check in to see what time everyone is trying to skype, hope I don't miss you. hugs to all. purly


Good morning from Toronto. We're all still fluffing and blow drying but we are up for the day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

We just have a lovely Skype with dear Judi. We will try Skype again in 12 hours. And we will try again tomorrow morning at the same time


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

We're going for breakfast now


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Have fun all of you !  We miss you ..
> Dont forget to take pictures ! LOL !
> 
> Here is just another of the photos that we did get ..


I love this picture!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I know its very boring, considering the excitement in our kp family, BUT...I won $2, tin beans, tin corriander and carrot soup from over 60's. Theres not many of us go now. I hope we dont close.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> what are you folding? what IS floding. Is it as in clothes?


Yes Susan, it is as in clothes, and also sheets and any other type of washi n g you can imagine. I decided not to do the folding, but to go to bed, instead ..... i had about 3 hours sleep. I am now going to break up some dark chocolate, to eat with some sugarless Christalised ginger ....... OMG ..... delicious


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I know its very boring, considering the excitement in our kp family, BUT...I won $2, tin beans, tin corriander and carrot soup from over 60's. Theres not many of us go now. I hope we dont close.


Not boring at all, and I hope they don't close down for you either.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes Susan, it is as in clothes, and also sheets and any other type of washi n g you can imagine. I decided not to do the folding, but to go to bed, instead ..... i had about 3 hours sleep. I am now going to break up some dark chocolate, to eat with some sugarless Christalised ginger ....... OMG ..... delicious


That sounds wrong you did say Milk Chocolate right....... :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to run for now and take the little ones home!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds wrong you did say Milk Chocolate right....... :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hehehehe ........ i am way to sweet to be eating milk chocolate, but if we ever get to get, I will have some milk chocolate to give to you xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Are we any further with this skype? Have I time to go pee


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Are we any further with this skype? Have I time to go pee


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Girls.... hello is there anyone out there? I may have to go in the bath...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im going off to bed now girls......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im going off to bed now girls......


Are you still there Susan?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hehehehe ........ i am way to sweet to be eating milk chocolate, but if we ever get to get, I will have some milk chocolate to give to you xx


 :lol: I have never acquired a tasted for dark chocolate, and that is so SWEET of you.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have come up to bed to see that purley and Londy have been ringing my iPad Skype...I never thought to have it downstairs because I thought we were going to have a group session and I can only do that on my lap top....sorry girls....never thought to have them both with me...stupid bloody woman I am....can you tell I'm cross with myself..

Never mind...poor judi might sleep now.....love you all


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> :lol: I have never acquired a tasted for dark chocolate, and that is so SWEET of you.... :lol: :lol:


Hello Binky, did you see that you have only a few more hours before the girls will try and skype again? Or have you already spoken with them?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Binky, did you see that you have only a few more hours before the girls will try and skype again? Or have you already spoken with them?


I have not spoken to them since Friday afternoon when we sadly parted for them to continue on there wonderful journey. Love them dearly!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Hello from Toronto. We've returned to the hotel after yarn crawling all over town riding the streetcars. Tomorrow we are going to drive up north to catch a cruise around Georgian Bay. We are going to set up the Skype tomorrow around our time 7 - 8 oclock in the morning while we are having breakfast.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hello from Toronto. We've returned to the hotel after yarn crawling all over town riding the streetcars. Tomorrow we are going to drive up north to catch a cruise around Georgian Bay. We are going to set up the Skype tomorrow around our time 7 - 8 oclock in the morning while we are having breakfast.


What she said.  We're having a great time!


----------



## GoFlo (May 14, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> What she said.  We're having a great time!


What they said and we found this sheep, do you think they will have room in the luggage for him? Off to get some wine.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have not spoken to them since Friday afternoon when we sadly parted for them to continue on there wonderful journey. Love them dearly!!!


I have just finished skyping with them, but now they are getting ready to go out to dinner to a place called "Fran's", then I don't know what their plans are. I don't know how much longer they have together, all the days are running together for me, and time just has become so surreal. June asked if I had breakfast yet (it is now 0930), and I told them that it was nearly lunch time - but they pointed out that it would only be about breakfast time, for me - then I checked the time and they were correct 😐, and I realised that I had eaten my breakfast at 0530 😂😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

GoFlo said:


> What they said and we found this sheep, do you think they will have room in the luggage for him? Off to get some wine.


It was great skyping with you again today, but it was a real shame that we couldn't get the group skype going, but I might just be able to do a double skype with someone soon. I hope everyone is , or has had, a great day. I have had a wonderful day already ......... first off, I spoke with Susan, then I had a chat with Saxy, and finally ...... a sort of group skype with Nitzi, Pam, Londy and Purple. I should be all chatted out, but there are still some of my friends whom I haven't spoken with, and I would really love to chat, in real time and with video, with each, and everyone of you. And on that note, I will sign off, and continue sorting out my workroom, so that eventually I will have an apparently tidy workroom. I intend to have the current projects in the most easily accessible, and as each project is finished, all the commenced projects will be moved to the next place up in the order of access, then another project will be placed in the last place in the queue. This will continue until I have finally caught up with myself - if ever 😆

And that is the end of my epic post, now back to rearranging my sewing room, and hopefully I will almost have the change completed did before I runderstand out of energy 😅😄😂😃😁😊😆


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It was great skyping with you again today, but it was a real shame that we couldn't get the group skype going, but I might just be able to do a double skype with someone soon. I hope everyone is , or has had, a great day. I have had a wonderful day already ......... first off, I spoke with Susan, then I had a chat with Saxy, and finally ...... a sort of group skype with Nitzi, Pam, Londy and Purple. I should be all chatted out, but there are still some of my friends whom I haven't spoken with, and I would really love to chat, in real time and with video, with each, and everyone of you. And on that note, I will sign off, and continue sorting out my workroom, so that eventually I will have an apparently tidy workroom. I intend to have the current projects in the most easily accessible, and as each project is finished, all the commenced projects will be moved to the next place up in the order of access, then another project will be placed in the last place in the queue. This will continue until I have finally caught up with myself - if ever 😆
> 
> And that is the end of my epic post, now back to rearranging my sewing room, and hopefully I will almost have the change completed did before I runderstand out of energy 😅😄😂😃😁😊😆


That sounds so wonderful, I think the ladies have two more days before they head to Nova Scotia if I have my days straight in my head, I am just about to go and make me some dinner it is really late for me to eat but the kids have not been finished with school long.

Michael's mom called me not long after I took them home to tell me that Michael bless his little heart burned his ring and middle finger by reaching up and grabbing the red hot coils on her stove and she was trying to find something to ease the pain as he would not leave the burn medicine on it :-(


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

GoFlo said:


> What they said and we found this sheep, do you think they will have room in the luggage for him? Off to get some wine.


He might fit if you wrap him up in some of that wool you bought :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry I missed the skype sesson ladies. have been under the weather today. Have gotten nothing done. Go see RA doc in the am tomorrow, then get an xray of my right scapula. Doc thinks I might have cracked it or else muscles or nerves pinched. Have had this for weeks but is much worse and very painful. Hope I can get some packing done tomorrow, so we can leave on time for Fl. Glad you ladies are having a wonderful time in Toronto. Take lots of pictures.Won't be able to skype tomorrow morning either as I go see RA doc early and then get an Xray. Love you all. Purly


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

GoFlo said:


> What they said and we found this sheep, do you think they will have room in the luggage for him? Off to get some wine.


There is always room for wool 

Glad that you are all having a good time . We really do miss you .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sorry I missed the skype sesson ladies. have been under the weather today. Have gotten nothing done. Go see RA doc in the am tomorrow, then get an xray of my right scapula. Doc thinks I might have cracked it or else muscles or nerves pinched. Have had this for weeks but is much worse and very painful. Hope I can get some packing done tomorrow, so we can leave on time for Fl. Glad you ladies are having a wonderful time in Toronto. Take lots of pictures.Won't be able to skype tomorrow morning either as I go see RA doc early and then get an Xray. Love you all. Purly


Sorry your not feeling well Purly  
I wish we could have gotten to see you too , We had only a little time in Florida . I would love to be able to just sit and visit with you , of course all the time in the world just never seems like enough does it.....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hehehehe ........ i am way to sweet to be eating milk chocolate, but if we ever get to get, I will have some milk chocolate to give to you xx


I have to agree with my sister , I have never gotten a taste for dark chocolate , even though it is suppose to be better for you ... well one look at me and we know that is not a priority lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I know its very boring, considering the excitement in our kp family, BUT...I won $2, tin beans, tin corriander and carrot soup from over 60's. Theres not many of us go now. I hope we dont close.


Its not boring either ! I love to hear about your winnings


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It is awful here today also, so glad that our weather was so gorgeous while Purple and Londy were here!!!


I know it has been rainy and nasty with tornado watches and hail and severe thunderstorms since they left ! Indiana must miss them too LOL !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

So , I had to make a trip to the ER Sunday morning about 3a.m. I was having pain in my abdomen ... under the right ribcage and in my back , and it would not get better . Pain meds did nothing , changing positions did nothing. 
So they gave me some pain meds at the hospital and it helped some , they think it is my gall bladder . I have to go for an ultra sound on Monday .yay....

Oh ! Have any of you ever had a pain pump after having surgery? By that i mean a small tube in the body that slowly pumps pain meds on a schedule time and then you just pull the tube out when it is all gone ?
I was recently told by an attorney we had to talk to about the car accident that she was in the process of suing my previous surgeon for using them after it was already discovered that they eat away your cartilage in our joints !! So .... that made me a little upset to find out that it is likely the reason why i have needed so many surgeries .
If you have ever had one you may want to ask your doc if there is any damage caused by it that hasn't been addressed.

As much as i love to be the bearer of such good news all the time , it is time to go night night  

I Love you all HUGS !! 
Safe travels to our sisters


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Ive had another 12hrs. and my tum seems a little off todasy, aches and pains but apart from that, Im fine. Im on scfhool pick up todasy.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds so wonderful, I think the ladies have two more days before they head to Nova Scotia if I have my days straight in my head, I am just about to go and make me some dinner it is really late for me to eat but the kids have not been finished with school long.
> 
> Michael's mom called me not long after I took them home to tell me that Michael bless his little heart burned his ring and middle finger by reaching up and grabbing the red hot coils on her stove and she was trying to find something to ease the pain as he would not leave the burn medicine on it :-(


poor little precious.....What a shame. Has she taken him to the ER


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I came home at 5 o'clock our time yesterday and sat and looked at my Note waiting for a skype, then I tried skyping some of you. Nothing. I went back out again at 7.
Hopefully we can all get together later this morning.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im all here for a skype with the wanderers. I came home yesterday and sat with my laptop instead of my ipad.....im sitting with both now....


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Toronto. The travellers are getting dressed and ready for a 3 hour drive to meet our boat. My Skype is ready


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

WE DID IT............WE SKYPED WITH THE WANDERERS.. they are having a great time, and rightly so. They deserve it. It was so nicr to speak to mav for the first time and nice again to hear pam..I wish I was there.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The WiFi here is terrible. Group Skype ended up being a group telephone call.
Everyone has had their breakfast and is getting ready to jump in the car.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The WiFi here is terrible. Group Skype ended up being a group telephone call.
> Everyone has had their breakfast and is getting ready to jump in the car.


Enjoy a terrific day.....Dont worry about us lot having to do mundane things....hahahaha....you enjoy girls. all of you


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

We're signing off for now. We'll be back tonight.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely skyping with you. Off to get the boat. Love you all xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Went into m and s and saw a lovely top from per una. Then I got my eyes on the sale rail. I got 3 tops for the price of the one I fancied. I shall have to take them on my holidays with me to look my best for purley.....is anyone else thinking of coming to see purley and me haha. Xxxx 

Have picked boys up and they are moving paving stones at the moment and arguing quite expertly...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I am getting gs2 to send me a photo of olly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> WE DID IT............WE SKYPED WITH THE WANDERERS.. they are having a great time, and rightly so. They deserve it. It was so nicr to speak to mav for the first time and nice again to hear pam..I wish I was there.


We WERE there! In sound at least. If only one of us is onlione with them we get a picture, but our pads don't like groups, although we do get sound.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I know it has been rainy and nasty with tornado watches and hail and severe thunderstorms since they left ! Indiana must miss them too LOL !!


You make a very good point :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We WERE there! In sound at least. If only one of us is onlione with them we get a picture, but our pads don't like groups, although we do get sound.


So glad you all managed to connect up however it was done!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Rebecca , have you had a good day today?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> poor little precious.....What a shame. Has she taken him to the ER


No she didn't take him to he ER, I called her around 8 and she said he was doing some better with it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I want to show you a photo I'm trying to practice on my ipad


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Rebecca , have you had a good day today?


Hi Susan, its not been too bad. Its the weather, whips the children up and it was indoor play because of the rain!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No she didn't take him to he ER, I called her around 8 and she said he was doing some better with it.


Hope the little chap is ok. When will you see him again?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm just practising with my iPad..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I can do it...I've worked out how to put a photo on here from my iPad...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The WiFi here is terrible. Group Skype ended up being a group telephone call.
> Everyone has had their breakfast and is getting ready to jump in the car.


I missed it again I was sleeping my ear is still giving me fits, have a great time on your adventure sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm just practising with my iPad..


The practising has worked :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hope the little chap is ok. When will you see him again?


Probably tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I can do it...I've worked out how to put a photo on here from my iPad...


It is easy isn't it!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Went into m and s and saw a lovely top from per una. Then I got my eyes on the sale rail. I got 3 tops for the price of the one I fancied. I shall have to take them on my holidays with me to look my best for purley.....is anyone else thinking of coming to see purley and me haha. Xxxx
> 
> Have picked boys up and they are moving paving stones at the moment and arguing quite expertly...


If i had gas enough in the truck i would be down there in a flash .... well in like 12 hrs. LOL !
I cant believe your going to be back in the country again and we still dont get to see you


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I can do it...I've worked out how to put a photo on here from my iPad...


gorgeous job !


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

These are some photos of our new olly.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Olly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> These are some photos of our new olly.


Olly is adorable!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Jess said to tell everyone hello and she misses you all .

Just got back from the attorney about the car accident , she says we need to have a note from the doc ... agh! 

So i have a few interesting things that have happened since the ladies headed north ... I already told ya'll about the ER visit , but i havent told ya about my little accident in the Loo LOL.
Anyone ever fallen asleep on the toilet? Um well ... i did and i fell forward and caught myself from cracking open my skull on the corner of the wall , my hand slid down and took a chunk out of it and my right shoulder (the fake one) hit squarely on the joint right on top.... my knee hit the floor too so that has a nice blooming bruise ...  

This is what not being able to sleep is doing to me lol .. it hurt but i imagine it looked comical ! Bare bum up to the world !


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

THANKYOU. He is just the size of a mans hand. He has learned that the cushion that is put in his way, to stop him going where we don't want him,could be a good game. He climbs up the cushion until it collapses teens runs away like crazy


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU. He is just the size of a mans hand. He has learned that the cushion that is put in his way, to stop him going where we don't want him,could be a good game. He climbs up the cushion until it collapses teens runs away like crazy


He is so cute ya just want to cuddle him !!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jess said to tell everyone hello and she misses you all .
> 
> Just got back from the attorney about the car accident , she says we need to have a note from the doc ... agh!
> 
> ...


All this for a pee? Haha it's funny but not for you.....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> All this for a pee? Haha it's funny but not for you.....


I know right !!! LOL


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I know right !!! LOL


You didn't tell me about this, I have the opposite problem suddenly I go to sleep and can't seem to wake up for anything!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to go for now the kids school is down so I have to go and make sure they actually read Rip Van Winkle and write there essay that is due Sunday.

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have to go for now the kids school is down so I have to go and make sure they actually read Rip Van Winkle and write there essay that is due Sunday.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Sorry sis i know your busy with school work.
Love you too

Hugs to everyone !! XOXO


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Olly is adorable!!!


Ditto


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Here is another picture


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im home safe and sound. Glad to have my pain killers in me. My bones are very achey the last couple of days. Havent got any more news. except....DH has found his leather jacket. AT DS'S.....

Im off to bed for another early night.

I hope the wanderers had a lovely time up the lake.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

They didn't want me to post this !


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

So right. Perhaps one day we will get to gab for hours together. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hope you are feeling much better.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry I mssed the skype in or phonein. Miss my dear friends very much but glad they are having great times.Wentto doctor's and had xray done, just awaiting results.

GS hope you tummy 's feeeling better. Olly s such a cute bunny, he appears to be very snuggly.

Linky the mental picture in my mind of you slidng off the john had melaughig. Glad nothing was hurt but your dignty.


Wandering travelers glad you are enjoying yourselves. Hopefully one day we can all be together at the same time in the same place. Woud be so great. Anybody win the lottery yet?????LOL

I eed to start dinner. back later. Purly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Sorry I missed the skype sesson ladies. have been under the weather today. Have gotten nothing done. Go see RA doc in the am tomorrow, then get an xray of my right scapula. Doc thinks I might have cracked it or else muscles or nerves pinched. Have had this for weeks but is much worse and very painful. Hope I can get some packing done tomorrow, so we can leave on time for Fl. Glad you ladies are having a wonderful time in Toronto. Take lots of pictures.Won't be able to skype tomorrow morning either as I go see RA doc early and then get an Xray. Love you all. Purly


Hope you will soon be feeling better. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. I seem to be missing all the sky ping fun, but pleased you have all been chatting. I've not been doing much today. Have a good night. Love to you all. X


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Awwww that is bittersweet isn't it, I know I will cry when Michael starts :|


When I saw my boy sitting on the rug with his chums so intent on the teacher I was relieved and happy. I was peeking through a slim glass panel on my way from leaving my group at gym. He had never been away from one of us and never with children since we had him late in life and had no youngsters in the family or neighborhood. It's realy grand to see them fly like butterflies from the cocoon. I so enjoyed teaching for that reason. I found a photo last week of him at a kindergarten table with hub at open house. I'm so glad to have that photo.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They didn't want me to post this !


Such a handsome bunch !  
Sorry your hurting and i hope you sleep well


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sorry I mssed the skype in or phonein. Miss my dear friends very much but glad they are having great times.Wentto doctor's and had xray done, just awaiting results.
> 
> GS hope you tummy 's feeeling better. Olly s such a cute bunny, he appears to be very snuggly.
> 
> ...


Im pretty positive that is was a sight to see ...  I can laugh about it now , but it scared me good when it happened .. Good thing i was in the bathroom !! HAHAHAHA


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> Just wanted to share a few of the photos from the visit with our sisters


Your smiles are making me smile! And then Londy into the cheesecake! delightful!

Oh, I had to stop and create a baracade...Suzi kitty is on my treadle sewing machine eating my Christmad cactus, must have had buds! 'Had' as in 'not any more'
I'm proud I've finished a book, "Before Happiness". I've dawdled with it for two months. Can now return it to the library and not feel ashamed to be so overdue. I bought The book "Gone Girl". Since I heard the movie was a bit nasty, I don't want to see it but heard the book was good. 
Our movie group will include my friend visiting from Florida and an acquaintance who summers in Maine so we should have lots to chat about. 
Moochie kitty came to share my afghan..a rare visit. But he's purring and I'm petting. 
Contractor will come next week to size up the washer/dryer and door to prevent pets leaving situation. Hope he remembers. 
I've begun the sweater with the odd pattern. Lady in my group says inc means knit and increase that stitch. It starts at the neck and is stockinet stitch so it's rolling at the beginning..not to my liking. I'm using thin yarn in varagated winter greens with #5 circular needles. I like a k2 p2 to prevent rolling. But I've begun as they say so pressing on. 
Travelers..thank you for the darling photos. I can feel your joy.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Susan and Saxy, are you both still on line, or just not logged off. I was tentatively going to suggest that we try a very small group skype. I think the big group one will be in between 3 and 5 hours. It is also ok if you don't want too.
> 
> I saw my doc this morning, and told her what was going on with me. I also told her that I was reducing the Lyrica, by half because I thought it might be responsible for the painful swelling symptoms that I was getting. Thankfully I didn't have to argue with her, and I have also got my next 28 tablets of pain relief. I will see my doc again next week, and then will continue the reduction to 0 lyrica. I am already feeling the VERY POSITIVE effects of this change.


It's good you checked with the do tor and she is helping you. I hope your health improves rapidly.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I know its very boring, considering the excitement in our kp family, BUT...I won $2, tin beans, tin corriander and carrot soup from over 60's. Theres not many of us go now. I hope we dont close.


Good winfall! maybe more will come once fall sets in. Even a few can be chummy. My leg pain is better..not sure if avoiding sugar helped or losing a bit of weight, just a bit. So I'm wondering if I could find a bowling league that doesn't mind an anchor on their team. I'm a terrible bowler but use to use a light ball and enjoyed it. My average was about my age but I once bowled 101 on a Hi-lo night. See, miracles do happen. maybe Just wishful thinking. And not sure I want to go out in winter on snowy days. I now live in a high part of the area and getting up steep roads can be impossible on bad days. There is one bowling alley up here so I may phone them. Still, a weekly commitment might be dumb.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

My eyes are closing so I will say good night all.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I can do it...I've worked out how to put a photo on here from my iPad...


Yeh! ....and very nice photos they were too.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Jess said to tell everyone hello and she misses you all .
> 
> Just got back from the attorney about the car accident , she says we need to have a note from the doc ... agh!
> 
> ...


You poor thing, I hope you are not too sore after your fall from the toilet. You have a tale to tell about your bruises! I've fallen asleep on the loo but luckily never fell off but did get very cold!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> When I saw my boy sitting on the rug with his chums so intent on the teacher I was relieved and happy. I was peeking through a slim glass panel on my way from leaving my group at gym. He had never been away from one of us and never with children since we had him late in life and had no youngsters in the family or neighborhood. It's realy grand to see them fly like butterflies from the cocoon. I so enjoyed teaching for that reason. I found a photo last week of him at a kindergarten table with hub at open house. I'm so glad to have that photo.


You are so right, it's wonderful to see children blossom, from timid little ones to confident young people.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, it's bright but very chilly here in London . I'm off to do my 'job' soon then knitting this afternoon. It will be good to go out & talk to others, spent too much time on my own this week. 
Little O is having a great time at nursery school. Yesterday he told his mummy to cross him over the road & he could go on his own as he knew the way! Today she has been told to take him at the same time as the rest of the children & she need not stay as he has settled in so well. He is very tired, fell asleep in his supper last night, at least he went to bed early for a change! 
My youngest GS is 3 next week, where does time go. I keep mentioning that we need another baby around?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls its a dull day....Im up before the alarm . 9.30...its ages since this has happened. I'm hoping this is the start of some change in my wakening up on a morning. 

Is anyone having trouble with KP ? It keeps sticking for me.

What are our happy travellers up to today?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's bright but very chilly here in London . I'm off to do my 'job' soon then knitting this afternoon. It will be good to go out & talk to others, spent too much time on my own this week.
> Little O is having a great time at nursery school. Yesterday he told his mummy to cross him over the road & he could go on his own as he knew the way! Today she has been told to take him at the same time as the rest of the children & she need not stay as he has settled in so well. He is very tired, fell asleep in his supper last night, at least he went to bed early for a change!
> My youngest GS is 3 next week, where does time go. I keep mentioning that we need another baby around?


We have 1 proud little oliver and grandma. Well done for being a big boy.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's good you checked with the do tor and she is helping you. I hope your health improves rapidly.


The swelling has already begun to subside, and I also seem to be experiencing less pain. I will have no lyrica at all next week. I will also be checking my other medications also.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It looks like I may have a couple of hours to myself today. I should knit. I'll make lasagne and salad. So see you all again later.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Toronto. Lovely day on the boat yesterday and then had a fun evening ing our hotel room, all being very silly...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Toronto. Lovely day on the boat yesterday and then had a fun evening ing our hotel room, all being very silly...


Great photos


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies. Is Sunny here but sool. ove all the pictures/ GS's boys look very involved in their projects,Chrissy's little DGS looks like a very happy big boy and our travelers look like they are having a wonderful evening in pj,s. Need tot ake our cr to the mechaic this am for a check over for big trip next weekend. Tomorrow is Jeep's turn. Very busy otherwise trying to get things in order for leaving. GS always interestd in your winnigs. Always interested in what is happening in all the girl's lives. Jolly I also just bought yesterday the book, Girl Gone. Hope we both like it. Try a bowling league if you enjoy bowling. Having reasons and committments helps one get up and get out, instead of staying in all the time.Off for now, must get dressed and move. Hugs to all, Purly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> It looks like I may have a couple of hours to myself today. I should knit. I'll make lasagne and salad. So see you all again later.


That sounds yum, wish my DH would eat that. Hope you are feeling better? Have you finished THAT aran yet?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> The swelling has already begun to subside, and I also seem to be experiencing less pain. I will have no lyrica at all next week. I will also be checking my other medications also.


Hope you continue to improve!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> We have 1 proud little oliver and grandma. Well done for being a big boy.


Yes we are all proud of him. He's Oscar by the way aka Harry Potter in his glasses lol. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Toronto. Lovely day on the boat yesterday and then had a fun evening ing our hotel room, all being very silly...


Great photos, reminds me of our trip to Lincoln? Continue to enjoy yourselves. Love you. Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Toronto. Lovely day on the boat yesterday and then had a fun evening ing our hotel room, all being very silly...


Lots of fun happening :thumbup:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Toronto. Lovely day on the boat yesterday and then had a fun evening ing our hotel room, all being very silly...


great pictures !! Keep em coming


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's bright but very chilly here in London . I'm off to do my 'job' soon then knitting this afternoon. It will be good to go out & talk to others, spent too much time on my own this week.
> Little O is having a great time at nursery school. Yesterday he told his mummy to cross him over the road & he could go on his own as he knew the way! Today she has been told to take him at the same time as the rest of the children & she need not stay as he has settled in so well. He is very tired, fell asleep in his supper last night, at least he went to bed early for a change!
> My youngest GS is 3 next week, where does time go. I keep mentioning that we need another baby around?


Oh my goodness , he is the sweetest !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It looks like I may have a couple of hours to myself today. I should knit. I'll make lasagne and salad. So see you all again later.


Are you getting excited to get to spend time with our lovely Purly again ? Im super jealous !!

Im going to be at your house for dinner, Lasagna and salad ! MY FAVORITE lol ... I wish !!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It looks like I may have a couple of hours to myself today. I should knit. I'll make lasagne and salad. So see you all again later.


That sounds like the perfect day and dinner!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Toronto. Lovely day on the boat yesterday and then had a fun evening ing our hotel room, all being very silly...


Love it! What great pictures!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive done a bit of knitting today. and no Chrissy I;m nowhere near finished that aran...Ive not touched it for weeks..


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. Is Sunny here but sool. ove all the pictures/ GS's boys look very involved in their projects,Chrissy's little DGS looks like a very happy big boy and our travelers look like they are having a wonderful evening in pj,s. Need tot ake our cr to the mechaic this am for a check over for big trip next weekend. Tomorrow is Jeep's turn. Very busy otherwise trying to get things in order for leaving. GS always interestd in your winnigs. Always interested in what is happening in all the girl's lives. Jolly I also just bought yesterday the book, Girl Gone. Hope we both like it. Try a bowling league if you enjoy bowling. Having reasons and committments helps one get up and get out, instead of staying in all the time.Off for now, must get dressed and move. Hugs to all, Purly


Hope you both like the book I have never heard of it, if I didn't have ten to fifteen books left to still read on my nook I would get it, that sounds silly becuase it would just be another one in the line up, let me know how you like it... :lol: I'm so goofy sometimes.....

Purly you make a really good point about the bowling league that is why I like my sewing circle a reason to get me out of the house.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I keep writing messages and then get knocked off ,,, I'll give it a try later. have a good day...How is michaels hand?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I keep writing messages and then get knocked off ,,, I'll give it a try later. have a good day...How is michaels hand?


He is doing better doesn't seem to be bothering him says mum, they will be here later to stay the night.

Have a nice night and I hope you can get on without it continuing to knock you off!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Toronto. Lovely day on the boat yesterday and then had a fun evening ing our hotel room, all being very silly...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Susan, and everyone else who happens to check in around now. I have had a wonderful time harassing whoever I could, to skype with me - I thought to myself ...... why should Londy & Purple have all the fun. I am really looking forward to the proposed group skype tomorrow. I am beginning to get to know, and love even more, every one of our group. I don't think I have ever been in such a large group of any type, where there is no evidence of nastiness - I am beginning to be truly in awe of us.
> 
> I am so excited about this group skype, that I have almost been awake for about 41 hours. I almost went to sleep before DH had tea prepared, but it was roast pork, with the best sounding crackle that I have had in way too long. I am beginning to think that maybe my health problems might just be caused by ingesting too little good, fresh meat ; and my carnivore system just is not coping. If a cat isn't given meat and fish; and is expected to live a vegan life, then that cat will become very I'll - that is my story, and I am sticking to it 😆😅😃😂😄😅😁😂😆😊 I actually feel about 80% better than I have been feeling for a very long time 😊


Could you be low on b12 vitamin? Doctor says I am so I get a monthly shot...painless. I don't like meat, prefer vegetables and pasta. Now I'm trying to eat meat but it's not yummy to me.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Don't you hate that when it happens, my. DH always has to re-light our pilot light, I really must get a Masterclass from him. Hope you are warmed up now. We haven't got any heating on yet, just wearing an extra layer, winter seems to be just around the corner. On Saturday we were sitting in the sunshine!


I have an 8" x 5" x 3" electric Hester which is keeping me warm on cold nights. When the contracter comes I'm asking for a new thermostat, this one can give different temps for different times of each day. Too complicated for my simple need. I just want heat . Mooch 
Ike's my afghan he's up to my necline and head butts me.
I've returned my book. Fine was too high. They did not see I'd renewed it three times. Buy i'm happy to give it as a donation. 
We couldn't find a movie so we had a longer dinner.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. It looks to be another nice day. I am so cross with DH that I cant write it. I just know that a row is pending.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hope you both like the book I have never heard of it, if I didn't have ten to fifteen books left to still read on my nook I would get it, that sounds silly becuase it would just be another one in the line up, let me know how you like it... :lol: I'm so goofy sometimes.....
> 
> Purly you make a really good point about the bowling league that is why I like my sewing circle a reason to get me out of the house.


Ihave seen the preview on tv for the movie , its Ben Afflec(sp?) i think ... a disappearing maybe murder mystery right?

Binky i still have to finish the last Dresden book. 

And i for one am glad that you get to get out and spend a little time with me at least once a week too


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It looks to be another nice day. I am so cross with DH that I cant write it. I just know that a row is pending.


It is still rainy and gloomy here . Fall is here and roaring !

Hopefully he can redeem himself before he gets a lamping 

Love you bunches GS 

I finished two projects yesterday , i will post pics when i can , did a little crochet work on my shawl and figured out i need more yarn to do the Christmas gifts i want to do for everyone this year .... heent  yea ... need more yarn hahahaha , of course i do .


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from an overcast and chilly Pa. I slept through the night last night which is so unusual for me. Surpised when I awoke to find daylight. Many errands today. I really will be happy to get to Florida and perhaps have a day or so to do nothing. I am trying to make sense of my knitting stash and what I want to take with me. Well I've just made a bloomin mess out of my stash corner and it will take twice as long to straighten it out. Glad next year when all our stuff will be in one place and one place only.

GS sorry your DH is upsetting you. Hope he gets back in you good graces soon.

Linky and Binky you ladies are so sweet and so busy, .It is lovely that you can both go to your sewing get together and spend some girl time together. I had always wanted a sister to be close with, alas we don't always get what we want. I grew up an only child.

Oops DH calling. Need to take our jeep in for yearly inspection and I am not even dressed yet. Gotta run. Try to make it back later today. Love purly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I keep writing messages and then get knocked off ,,, I'll give it a try later. have a good day...How is michaels hand?


My internet keeps dropping out when I'm on KP, I think someone is telling me to get on with some housework,


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast and chilly Pa. I slept through the night last night which is so unusual for me. Surpised when I awoke to find daylight. Many errands today. I really will be happy to get to Florida and perhaps have a day or so to do nothing. I am trying to make sense of my knitting stash and what I want to take with me. Well I've just made a bloomin mess out of my stash corner and it will take twice as long to straighten it out. Glad next year when all our stuff will be in one place and one place only.
> 
> GS sorry your DH is upsetting you. Hope he gets back in you good graces soon.
> 
> ...


Did you ever think you would have so many sisters now? Im happy to be counted as one 

O.K. you guys have got to google this .... Thug Kitchen !! Its a real freaking cook book ! But the commercial is hilarious ... Lots of foul language but so funny that it doesnt seem real !!

Look it up , i cant wait to hear what yall think ..... HAHAHAHA


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> These are some photos of our new olly.


what a cutie!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jess said to tell everyone hello and she misses you all .
> 
> Just got back from the attorney about the car accident , she says we need to have a note from the doc ... agh!
> 
> ...


I didn't laugh at what happened, but I sure did at your reaction.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I hate to rush off but dd just got here and i am suppose to go to the grocery store with her  

Hiya Saxy ! Love ya


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Toronto. Lovely day on the boat yesterday and then had a fun evening ing our hotel room, all being very silly...


I cannot imagine being in a hotel room with you and being silly. MUCH!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It looks to be another nice day. I am so cross with DH that I cant write it. I just know that a row is pending.


Whatever has he done now? You have written about some really annoying things before, what could be worse?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> I hate to rush off but dd just got here and i am suppose to go to the grocery store with her
> 
> Hiya Saxy ! Love ya


Love you too. Happy shopping


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

OMG I'm at it again. Or rather my step-daughter is. She's pregnant again. You may recall she has 3 adult sons, one of whom has 3 children plus his partner's 2. another son is expecting his 1st child in March. She also has 2 young daughters, the first of whom was born when the 3rd son was 16.
Still with me? Well her 6th child is expected on 9th April just a month after the 3rd son's child. She also has 3 stepchildren.
So I will have another grandchild and another great grand child. 
Making 10 GCs (plus 3 steps)and 4 GGCs (plus 2 steps) Greedy or what. So much knitting, and they ALL want something knitted.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny Toronto. Just gad a lovely breakfast of waffles and maple syrup (We shared) and are now waiting for our taxi. Pam is coming to the airport with us and Nitzi will head home. We have had a fabulous time here. We love and miss you all. Us 4 in Toronto xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bye Toronto ...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I know its very boring, considering the excitement in our kp family, BUT...I won $2, tin beans, tin corriander and carrot soup from over 60's. Theres not many of us go now. I hope we dont close.


Not boring. I like to know someone who wins and you win such interesting things. I never win ...even once I was in a fabric store and only a lady and i came so they did the drawing and ..yep! She won. She was interested in the item she won and I wasn't so I was happy she got it. I'd have given it to her if I'd won. It was some kind of printer paper I think for making fabric prints? I have no idea what I'd do with it. But anyway I get excited when you win. I hope it continues. This house is Rip Van Winkle's...I'm the only one awake at 11 am. I tried my ice tea maker and water came out so now I know what the pitcher is for..push under the indent and hot water comes out. I tried a camomile lemon ginger tea but I don't like it. I'll give it to my friend, she might like it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

GoFlo said:


> What they said and we found this sheep, do you think they will have room in the luggage for him? Off to get some wine.


Sooo cute! I'm falling off the sofa laughing so hard.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds so wonderful, I think the ladies have two more days before they head to Nova Scotia if I have my days straight in my head, I am just about to go and make me some dinner it is really late for me to eat but the kids have not been finished with school long.
> 
> Michael's mom called me not long after I took them home to tell me that Michael bless his little heart burned his ring and middle finger by reaching up and grabbing the red hot coils on her stove and she was trying to find something to ease the pain as he would not leave the burn medicine on it :-(


My art teacher used bag of frozen peas. When her son got burned she sent her daughter to the freezer for the pras. I wondered why she was feeding him instead of treating the burn ...she explained he holds the peas package for the coldness and it is molded to fit the hand. Must have happened before.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> So , I had to make a trip to the ER Sunday morning about 3a.m. I was having pain in my abdomen ... under the right ribcage and in my back , and it would not get better . Pain meds did nothing , changing positions did nothing.
> So they gave me some pain meds at the hospital and it helped some , they think it is my gall bladder . I have to go for an ultra sound on Monday .yay....
> 
> Oh ! Have any of you ever had a pain pump after having surgery? By that i mean a small tube in the body that slowly pumps pain meds on a schedule time and then you just pull the tube out when it is all gone ?
> ...


Could it be your appendix? My step son had pains they thought were imaginary. Had him at a Little League game and his pain seemed real to me so went to the ER and it was appendix. He'd had the pains for a long time on snd off they told me.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> These are some photos of our new olly.


Do bunnies have personalities like dogs or cats?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jess said to tell everyone hello and she misses you all .
> 
> Just got back from the attorney about the car accident , she says we need to have a note from the doc ... agh!
> 
> ...


That's a first for me! I'm glad you didn't bust out a tooth. My friend fainted in her bathroom and hit her head on the sink causing a concushon I think....iPad corrected 'concushon' to 'conclusion.' love that spell check! I'm eating dried mango and pineapple pieces and peanut butter crackers for breakfast while son, dog, and cats sleep. Too tired to make a turkey sandwich...pathetic...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They didn't want me to post this !


Handsome trio. Glad you posted it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. Is Sunny here but sool. ove all the pictures/ GS's boys look very involved in their projects,Chrissy's little DGS looks like a very happy big boy and our travelers look like they are having a wonderful evening in pj,s. Need tot ake our cr to the mechaic this am for a check over for big trip next weekend. Tomorrow is Jeep's turn. Very busy otherwise trying to get things in order for leaving. GS always interestd in your winnigs. Always interested in what is happening in all the girl's lives. Jolly I also just bought yesterday the book, Girl Gone. Hope we both like it. Try a bowling league if you enjoy bowling. Having reasons and committments helps one get up and get out, instead of staying in all the time.Off for now, must get dressed and move. Hugs to all, Purly


I won't get to it for a bit since I began "Stitches" by Anne Lamott. It's a bit philosophic but I like her writing style. And I got a mystery by Maggie Barbieri called "third Degree". I've read her previous 3 books. She os a college professor in a small college and is lovey with the detective solving the crime in each book. I like that type of nook. Not too serious but interesting.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hope you both like the book I have never heard of it, if I didn't have ten to fifteen books left to still read on my nook I would get it, that sounds silly becuase it would just be another one in the line up, let me know how you like it... :lol: I'm so goofy sometimes.....
> 
> Purly you make a really good point about the bowling league that is why I like my sewing circle a reason to get me out of the house.


The book is made into a movie with Ben Aflic and very popular here but it's got violence and Wierd sex I hear ..R rated. So I'll just read the book. I'm told the book and the movie end are different. I understand the nookshelf..I've been stockpiling 42 years due to correcting papers and planning for the classroom. I put them aside to read during retirement so I'm going to have to live a loooong time.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bye Toronto ...


You are so photogenic! I see the group is having a ball.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I've caught up! Yay!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Now at the airport. Mav, we miss you so much. Thanks for a wonderful time. Looking forward to seeing you soon. Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not do cross with DH now, but still a little. He was taking the trash out last night and I told him not to carry the bags o
Through the lounge....he knows best...went through the lounge and we got some drops of coffee on the carpet....not content with that he got my "dishcloth"yes...dishcloth and rubbed it all along in a line. It's like a dot to dot pattern...I now have this coffee stain about the length of a metre.....why can't he just do what I ask him. Why is it he always knows best., he's like his bloody mother......

We went to Whitby for fish and chips today. They were lovely.

Have we heard from the girls?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OMG I'm at it again. Or rather my step-daughter is. She's pregnant again. You may recall she has 3 adult sons, one of whom has 3 children plus his partner's 2. another son is expecting his 1st child in March. She also has 2 young daughters, the first of whom was born when the 3rd son was 16.
> Still with me? Well her 6th child is expected on 9th April just a month after the 3rd son's child. She also has 3 stepchildren.
> So I will have another grandchild and another great grand child.
> Making 10 GCs (plus 3 steps)and 4 GGCs (plus 2 steps) Greedy or what. So much knitting, and they ALL want something knitted.


Well done again saxy...you must have fed them well!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Do bunnies have personalities like dogs or cats?


Believe it or not they do. I would never have believed it if I hadn't seen it for myself.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

This weekend :/DS is painting gs2 bedroom. Gs2is on an exchange with a little Dutch boy in a couple of weeks. The little Dutch boy comes and stays at gS house with gS and then in a couple of month gS has to go to the Dutch boys house....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Could it be your appendix? My step son had pains they thought were imaginary. Had him at a Little League game and his pain seemed real to me so went to the ER and it was appendix. He'd had the pains for a long time on snd off they told me.


She doesn't have her appendix, so it wasn't that.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bye Toronto ...


Have a nice trip to your next adventure!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This weekend :/DS is painting gs2 bedroom. Gs2is on an exchange with a little Dutch boy in a couple of weeks. The little Dutch boy comes and stays at gS house with gS and then in a couple of month gS has to go to the Dutch boys house....


Hope they have lots of fun.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Mm told me a joke this evening!!!

What prize did the creator of the 'knock knock' jokes win?....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

.....The Nobel prize :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Have a nice trip to your next adventure!!


Yes have a great time :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It looks to be another nice day. I am so cross with DH that I cant write it. I just know that a row is pending.


What has that poor merely male done now, to incur your wrath? Has the impending row happened?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OMG I'm at it again. Or rather my step-daughter is. She's pregnant again. You may recall she has 3 adult sons, one of whom has 3 children plus his partner's 2. another son is expecting his 1st child in March. She also has 2 young daughters, the first of whom was born when the 3rd son was 16.
> Still with me? Well her 6th child is expected on 9th April just a month after the 3rd son's child. She also has 3 stepchildren.
> So I will have another grandchild and another great grand child.
> Making 10 GCs (plus 3 steps)and 4 GGCs (plus 2 steps) Greedy or what. So much knitting, and they ALL want something knitted.


Well ....... maybe greedy, but who better to have as a grandma?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Toronto. Just gad a lovely breakfast of waffles and maple syrup (We shared) and are now waiting for our taxi. Pam is coming to the airport with us and Nitzi will head home. We have had a fabulous time here. We love and miss you all. Us 4 in Toronto xx


Now I know why no-one has need available for a chat 😐 xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bye Toronto ...


What a crew, many memories made 💖💗


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> .....The Nobel prize :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  ........that was me falling in the floor laughing.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Must go and feed the crew and let my brain just say awwww....
have a nice evening.

Hope Nova Soctia is ready for two really awesome visitors.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> OMG I'm at it again. Or rather my step-daughter is. She's pregnant again. You may recall she has 3 adult sons, one of whom has 3 children plus his partner's 2. another son is expecting his 1st child in March. She also has 2 young daughters, the first of whom was born when the 3rd son was 16.
> Still with me? Well her 6th child is expected on 9th April just a month after the 3rd son's child. She also has 3 stepchildren.
> So I will have another grandchild and another great grand child.
> Making 10 GCs (plus 3 steps)and 4 GGCs (plus 2 steps) Greedy or what. So much knitting, and they ALL want something knitted.


Oh Saxy all those children for you to love!!! You will be busy if they all turn up at your house! Congratulations & keep on knitting. Love. C xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Great picture of you girls in Toronto, you look as though you are having a great time. Safe journey home Pam & Nitzi. Londy & Purple have a great week next week. I looked up your trip & it looks great. You will miss your your KP friends. Lots of love xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> .....The Nobel prize :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Londy didn't get it, and thinks it's terrible. I did and it is still terrible. Well done Mm

ps we are here into the hotel in Nova Scotia xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello girls, finally got on here, my tablet has been a real pain in the you know what, proving that there is no such thing as a free lunch, or tablet in this case!!
We have had a wonderful time with our dear friends, Nitzi and Pam and are now missing them madly. Pam, I tried to phone you but I can't make your number work, hope all is well. Nitzi, hope your drive home went ok.Love
you all xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

We are now in the restaurant of our first NovaScotia hotel. We have just had lovely fish and chips and are following up with this!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello girls, finally got on here, my tablet has been a real pain in the you know what, proving that there is no such thing as a free lunch, or tablet in this case!!
> We have had a wonderful time with our dear friends, Nitzi and Pam and are now missing them madly. Pam, I tried to phone you but I can't make your number work, hope all is well. Nitzi, hope your drive home went ok.Love
> you all xxxxx


I miss you all!!!! Sorry you weren't able to get me on the phone.  I'm having an early night so I can get to the airport early for my flight home tomorrow. Had an absolutely fabulous time with you, Josephine and Nitzi. Wonderful memories. Have a great tour of Nova Scotia. Will be thinking of you both. Nitzi -have a good holiday weekend! Love you all!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We are now in the restaurant of our first NovaScotia hotel. We have just had lovely fish and chips and are following up with this!!!


And the fun and yummy food continues!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. My suitcase is unpacked. Well, I dumped everything in the laundry and I've done a couple of loads. I really did pack too much.
After talking to family for ever, we went out to dinner for a souvlaki dinner with yummy greek salad and roasted potatoes. Then mum insisted on going buying turkeys. I don't know why we need two.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I miss you all!!!! Sorry you weren't able to get me on the phone.  I'm having an early night so I can get to the airport early for my flight home tomorrow. Had an absolutely fabulous time with you, Josephine and Nitzi. Wonderful memories. Have a great tour of Nova Scotia. Will be thinking of you both. Nitzi -have a good holiday weekend! Love you all!!! xxxooo


I wish you an uneventful flight. I hope you see ALL the scenery this time. Thanks for the holiday wishes. Good night bunky.  xx nitz xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> We are now in the restaurant of our first NovaScotia hotel. We have just had lovely fish and chips and are following up with this!!!


Londy,Oxleas cafe is going to be such a come dowm :lol: 
Have a great time in Nova Scotia. Love to you both
AND

Good night to you all, it's 2.15am. I have been singing with my Rockies tonight, came home & had a large coffee to warm me up, forget to have a decaffeinated! My head is buzzing, I shall go to bed now & read, I'm going to be a mess tomorrow!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We are now in the restaurant of our first NovaScotia hotel. We have just had lovely fish and chips and are following up with this!!!


More yummy food to follow. Shouldn't there be two desserts?  What flavour was this one?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Londy,Oxleas cafe is going to be such a come dowm :lol:
> Have a great time in Nova Scotia. Love to you both
> AND
> 
> Good night to you all, it's 2.15am. I have been singing with my Rockies tonight, came home & had a large coffee to warm me up, forget to have a decaffeinated! My head is buzzing, I shall go to bed now & read, I'm going to be a mess tomorrow!


Sorry you forgot the decaf, Chris. I hope you get to sleep soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello girls, finally got on here, my tablet has been a real pain in the you know what, proving that there is no such thing as a free lunch, or tablet in this case!!
> We have had a wonderful time with our dear friends, Nitzi and Pam and are now missing them madly. Pam, I tried to phone you but I can't make your number work, hope all is well. Nitzi, hope your drive home went ok.Love
> you all xxxxx


This week was so wonderful. I had so much fun with my lovely friends.
Is the tablet the problem or is it the WiFi again. If we can set up WiFi at home, how come the hotels can't set up the same WiFi?????
I got stuck in traffic. What a surprise.  
I know you and Purple will have a wonderful time exploring Nova Scotia. Wish I was with you. Love nitz


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I will never forget the enjoyable week just past and my wonderful friends.

The cats are underfoot. They all want to be pet at once.
Good night to all and happy journeys.

nitz


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Believe it or not they do. I would never have believed it if I hadn't seen it for myself.....


They look darling and feel soft. I'm glad they have personalities. I have a big grey bunny in the back yard. He she? Is huge. I can't get close because he comes out late and takes off immediately when I come out.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> She doesn't have her appendix, so it wasn't that.


Good, because burst appendix can be bad.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> .....The Nobel prize :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I got it sometimes I don't.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We are now in the restaurant of our first NovaScotia hotel. We have just had lovely fish and chips and are following up with this!!!


Are you offering me a piece? I accept


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

The photo of the four of you is so good ! And that pie !! YUM ! Looks delicious.

Like Binky said JollyP, I don't have appendix anymore already had those taken in an emergency surgery.
The Ultrasound will show if the gallbladder needs to come out .. I think i am the last one in the family who still has one.LOL.

I got the joke Nobel hahahaha .... took me a second but tooo funny .
Glad that all the travels are going well , Have a wonderful time in Nova Scotia ladies and give out plenty of hugs and kisses from us here.

Going to try to go back to sleep for a few .
Love and hugs 
XOXOXO


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm glad you enjoyed the joke, I'm not good at remembering them most of the time. And I did find it amusing.

It sounds like Pam, Nitzy, Londy and Purple had a great time together.

Linky I hope you are heading towards full recovery from your recent escapades.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. ther sun is shining . I dont know the plans for today. Im hoping for a day in.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I can feel te happiness and love between you all. Its so marvelous


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:36 am EST and 4' C. I didn't realise there was a 3/4 moon. You can't see the moon or any of the stars in Toronto. It must be all the bright lights, and of course, the dazzling company that I was keeping.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I think a group Skype got underway, but didn't last long :-(


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I ended up with 2 group skypes going at the same time. One with Susan and Rebecca and the other with Janet and Judi. It was fun but confusing having to pop back and forth.
I guess the WiFi at June's hotel is not any better than Toronto.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

June and Josephine have a lovely drive to New Brunswick today. Be careful and don't step in any muck at the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'll be back later


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Thankyou Nitz, judi, saxy and lifeline for such a good laugh this morning. It was so very funy when we were all skyping together. Judi looked the part with her earphones and microphone on. What a laugh.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I will never forget the enjoyable week just past and my wonderful friends.
> 
> The cats are underfoot. They all want to be pet at once.
> Good night to all and happy journeys.
> ...


I completely agree! It was an absolutely fabulous week! Wonderful memories to take home with me!  Sorry you got stuck in traffic. Have a good weekend! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I can feel te happiness and love between you all. Its so marvelous


It is marvelous!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I think a group Skype got underway, but didn't last long :-(


You're the only one I didn't get to speak with. I got Xiang, Nitzi and Susan.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Another busy day has begun. I am so sorry I missed the group skype. I am goig to try to do better when I get to Florida and at least skype individually with you. I miss you all. Have to do some laundry today, then pack up for Pittsburgh. We leave tomorrow, and DH has his surgery on Monday. 

Purple and Londy, Nitzi and Pam, what a fabulous picture of four beautiful ladies. It sounds like you had a grand time together. I imagine the best time was when you got to have a pj party in your rooms. Can't wait to hear all about Nova Scotia and see some pictures. This is one place I have never been. Happy Nitzi got home safe and sound and wishing Pam safe travels also. I forgot to ask if you bought any yarn in Canada???????

GS Olly the bunny looks so soft and sweet. I did not realize they have their own personalities. Know the DGSs must be thrilled to have a new pet. Sounds like you and DH had a nice afternoon out yesterday, having fish and chips.

Saxy congratulations on the newest upcoming grandchild.You are going to be very busy this winter knitting to fulfill all their wishes.Know you love them all and will knit all their garments with much love attached.

Lifeline, I think I must be slow. I read the joke to my DH and told him I didn't get it. He did explain and I felt dumb. Did have a good laugh over it though. How are you doing dear???Please take good care of yourself.

Chrissy what id happening with you. Hope you aren't coming down with a sore throat from all the performing you do with your singing group. Does your little grandson still enjoy his school????

Binky and Linky, sure do hope we can find away to get together. Perhaps we can arrange something this next year. It would be so wonderful to spend some time together. Let me see if on our way back to Pa this might be possible to take a detour.

Xiang I feel bad I missed all the skype calling. Perhps we can do it again around the holidays. Can't think of a nicer gift to give ourselves.

Jynx hope you and DH are having a blast on your vacation. Enjoy the rest and good times.Chat with you soon.

Jolly I love to read. Next to knitting it is my favorite thing to do.Enjoy all the books you saved up to read when you retired (you are now retired)lol Enjoy yourself and indulge in your favorite pastimes.

Off to get the day under way and might just have another cuppocino. Yum!!!!Hoping everyone has a pleasant day. Purly


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Designer here!

I have decided to reopen the workshops- please check out the link to my latest Workshop happenings. I will be looking for teachers this next while and hope to get things up and running next month. Shirley

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291636-1.html*


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> You're the only one I didn't get to speak with. I got Xiang, Nitzi and Susan.


I'll have to join in sometime when I know it's happening.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We are now in the restaurant of our first NovaScotia hotel. We have just had lovely fish and chips and are following up with this!!!


That looks so yummy, I hope you had some of that for me also!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Another busy day has begun. I am so sorry I missed the group skype. I am goig to try to do better when I get to Florida and at least skype individually with you. I miss you all. Have to do some laundry today, then pack up for Pittsburgh. We leave tomorrow, and DH has his surgery on Monday.
> 
> Purple and Londy, Nitzi and Pam, what a fabulous picture of four beautiful ladies. It sounds like you had a grand time together. I imagine the best time was when you got to have a pj party in your rooms. Can't wait to hear all about Nova Scotia and see some pictures. This is one place I have never been. Happy Nitzi got home safe and sound and wishing Pam safe travels also. I forgot to ask if you bought any yarn in Canada???????
> 
> ...


Hi Purly Hope the packing goes well. You are always so busy. Hope your husband gets on ok next week.
I really enjoyed my singing last night, it was in a church with high ceilings so we made a great sound, according to MR B who was in the audience. The choir are singing tonight in London right by Tower Bridge, it's quite a venue. There is a huge March against Cancer on with thousands taking part. Rock choir are singing lots of songs. My back is very bad today so I shall give it a miss. My DD is going, it's very close to her heart at the moment as her best friend has been treated for cancer this year, she's been so poorly. At the moment it's looking good for her. My DD wants to sing for her friend & other loved ones that have been affected.
Little O is loving nursery school. My DD has been told to go home as he is fine, she's not, getting very upset leaving him on his own. He came up this morning to see grandad who he doesn't get to see in the week. He asked O how school has been and was told it's a secret! Have a good weekend. Xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou Nitz, judi, saxy and lifeline for such a good laugh this morning. It was so very funy when we were all skyping together. Judi looked the part with her earphones and microphone on. What a laugh.


It was wonderful having a chat with you girls, except I missed out on Rebecca. I am hoping to have another ( group) chat with whoever is available, so if you have Skype set up on a desktop, or laptop, computer; it would be better to answer the call on either of those. In a group skype, it is not possible to get a visual of the other people in the call, and so it will only be like a regular phone call.

I am going to try to and go to sleep (again) soon, last try didn't work due to too much pain in my ribs. I thought some extra analgesia might have helped me get to sleep, but it only hot-wired my brain, so I think I need to have a plain milk drink, to help still my brain.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Another busy day has begun. I am so sorry I missed the group skype. I am goig to try to do better when I get to Florida and at least skype individually with you. I miss you all. Have to do some laundry today, then pack up for Pittsburgh. We leave tomorrow, and DH has his surgery on Monday.
> 
> Purple and Londy, Nitzi and Pam, what a fabulous picture of four beautiful ladies. It sounds like you had a grand time together. I imagine the best time was when you got to have a pj party in your rooms. Can't wait to hear all about Nova Scotia and see some pictures. This is one place I have never been. Happy Nitzi got home safe and sound and wishing Pam safe travels also. I forgot to ask if you bought any yarn in Canada???????
> 
> ...


Purly don't feel bad about missing the Skyping, I make calls to everyone, on the presumption that someone will answer their call at some time, and when they do, whowever initiated the call, can contact anyone else showing online, just remember to use a laptop or a desktop computer, as the mobile devices will do a one on one idea call, but only an audio call during a group call. I do remember that you have a laptop 😊


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You're the only one I didn't get to speak with. I got Xiang, Nitzi and Susan.


I think I missed all except Nitzy and Susan :-( but I did enjoy chatting with them, although it was mainly me and Susan.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'll have to join in sometime when I know it's happening.


I think the plan is to PM, a time for potential skype, to those who are interested. Then if anyone is available for that time, the call will be initiated.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I think I missed all except Nitzy and Susan :-( but I did enjoy chatting with them, although it was mainly me and Susan.


Hopefully we will get to chat again, soon! I am going to bed now, so good night everyone, enjoy however much daylight is left 😴😏😌🙋


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I didnt get to stop in. We decided DH would have a walk along the river tees and I would stay in the car and do sodukos. Then after an hour or so we went and had lunch on the riverside. It was indeed an indian summers day. We only had short sleeves on. Then we watched the canoeists some silly boys even jumped in fully clothed. Its been nice. Tomorrow, I intend to stop in and do what I want to do. You could google teesside barrage and have a look at the water rapids etc. Its. a lovely place. and in the background you can see the cleveland hills. Beautiful


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Another busy day has begun. I am so sorry I missed the group skype. I am goig to try to do better when I get to Florida and at least skype individually with you. I miss you all. Have to do some laundry today, then pack up for Pittsburgh. We leave tomorrow, and DH has his surgery on Monday.
> 
> Purple and Londy, Nitzi and Pam, what a fabulous picture of four beautiful ladies. It sounds like you had a grand time together. I imagine the best time was when you got to have a pj party in your rooms. Can't wait to hear all about Nova Scotia and see some pictures. This is one place I have never been. Happy Nitzi got home safe and sound and wishing Pam safe travels also. I forgot to ask if you bought any yarn in Canada???????
> 
> ...


OMG Purly that would be awesome as Binky hasnt gotten to meet you in person and I would love to get to spend some more time with you  . Fingers and toes crosssed for your DH!
I think a group trip to Florida next year would be AMAZING ! I love florida LOVE it ! the ocean , the sand , the trees , all of it . I can just imagine sitting on the beach under an umbrella with a cool drink and some knitting , chatting and just relaxing with good friends  Heavenly !

Chrissy you should post us a recording of you and your group singing one day , i would love to hear it.

Glad to hear the ladies are having so much fun on the trip  It is truly treasured memories of a lifetime and i hope they are feeling the love from all the lives they have touched 

GSusan , Im toatally jealous that you and Purly get to see each other again ... of both of you LOL!!

Jynx, hope things are going well for you and that you enjoyed the meet ups as much as we enjoyed your surprise visit in Indy.

Saxy i dont know how you keep up with it all , but all i can say is happy knitting !

Mjudi , i dont have skype set up on the new computer from Binky yet or the little one from DS's school, but i will see if it can support it (its pretty old) and try to hook up with you too  I love the enthusiasm you have for it and for keeping us all connected in even greater ways than just this  ! You Rock !

I am suppose to be going to Little Nashville today , its about an hour and a half away .. I have to see if i can exchange Ds's ring i gave him for his birthday . Its a whole size too big. I should probably get up and going if im going to do it today lol
Purple and Londy can tell you i am late for everything LOL !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Looks like i missed everyone again today ...

Love and hugs all XOXOXO


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Another busy day has begun. I am so sorry I missed the group skype. I am goig to try to do better when I get to Florida and at least skype individually with you. I miss you all. Have to do some laundry today, then pack up for Pittsburgh. We leave tomorrow, and DH has his surgery on Monday.
> 
> Purple and Londy, Nitzi and Pam, what a fabulous picture of four beautiful ladies. It sounds like you had a grand time together. I imagine the best time was when you got to have a pj party in your rooms. Can't wait to hear all about Nova Scotia and see some pictures. This is one place I have never been. Happy Nitzi got home safe and sound and wishing Pam safe travels also. I forgot to ask if you bought any yarn in Canada???????
> 
> ...


Purly that would be awesome if you could take a little detour and come this way, I also like to read I just tend to fall asleep when I try to read, I guess it is too relaxing
:lol: :lol:

Hope all goes well Monday for your DH.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I seem to have hit a wall with this Sunnyside cardigan I have redone it 3 times and I still could not get the count right so I did what Josephine does and cheated.....lol.....I think I was sleep knitting again and I will say it again I am no good at sleep knitting...surprise, surprise.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! Designer here!
> 
> I have decided to reopen the workshops- please check out the link to my latest Workshop happenings. I will be looking for teachers this next while and hope to get things up and running next month. Shirley
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291636-1.html*


Thank you, Shirley. Are you all settled in up on Vancouver Island now?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Londy,Oxleas cafe is going to be such a come dowm :lol:
> Have a great time in Nova Scotia. Love to you both
> AND
> 
> Good night to you all, it's 2.15am. I have been singing with my Rockies tonight, came home & had a large coffee to warm me up, forget to have a decaffeinated! My head is buzzing, I shall go to bed now & read, I'm going to be a mess tomorrow!


Nah, the Ritz or a cuppa with you at Oxleas? No contest!! Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Another busy day has begun. I am so sorry I missed the group skype. I am goig to try to do better when I get to Florida and at least skype individually with you. I miss you all. Have to do some laundry today, then pack up for Pittsburgh. We leave tomorrow, and DH has his surgery on Monday.
> 
> Purple and Londy, Nitzi and Pam, what a fabulous picture of four beautiful ladies. It sounds like you had a grand time together. I imagine the best time was when you got to have a pj party in your rooms. Can't wait to hear all about Nova Scotia and see some pictures. This is one place I have never been. Happy Nitzi got home safe and sound and wishing Pam safe travels also. I forgot to ask if you bought any yarn in Canada???????
> 
> ...


Hi Purly! Hope you are feeling better and also that your DH's surgery goes well on Monday. Safe travels to you.

I'm sitting at LAX waiting for my final flight home. Long day! Miss the girls but am looking forward to seeing my guys!

Love you all!! xxxooo

PS: I bought 4 skeins of yarn for a shawl. Otherwise I behaved myself.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nah, the Ritz or a cuppa with you at Oxleas? No contest!! Xxx


Hi girl! I miss you! Plane is boarding soon so I need to go. Hope you had a great day today. Love to you and Purple!  xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 pm EST and 9'c going down to 0'c tonight. I had to pick all my tomatoes today.
My sister and BIL are coming over for Thanksgiving tomorrow so I had to run out for turkey, potatoes, squash and peas. I still have some butter tarts left over so we'll finish them off and DD is baking a pumpkin pie right now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purly! Hope you are feeling better and also that your DH's surgery goes well on Monday. Safe travels to you.
> 
> I'm sitting at LAX waiting for my final flight home. Long day! Miss the girls but am looking forward to seeing my guys!
> 
> ...


More yarn   
Lady, you have the longest flying days. Hope the final leg is nice and calm.
I miss you too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I seem to have hit a wall with this Sunnyside cardigan I have redone it 3 times and I still could not get the count right so I did what Josephine does and cheated.....lol.....I think I was sleep knitting again and I will say it again I am no good at have never been very good at sleep knitting either unless itsleep knitting...surprise, surprise.


Whatever works. I was garter.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well I didnt get to stop in. We decided DH would have a walk along the river tees and I would stay in the car and do sodukos. Then after an hour or so we went and had lunch on the riverside. It was indeed an indian summers day. We only had short sleeves on. Then we watched the canoeists some silly boys even jumped in fully clothed. Its been nice. Tomorrow, I intend to stop in and do what I want to do. You could google teesside barrage and have a look at the water rapids etc. Its. a lovely place. and in the background you can see the cleveland hills. Beautiful


Suhc lovely weather for autumn. Enjoy it while it lasts.
That sounds like a beautiful place.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I think I missed all except Nitzy and Susan :-( but I did enjoy chatting with them, although it was mainly me and Susan.


For some reason I had 2 group Skypes going on. I don't know how that happened.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Linky and Binky hopefully we can get together in the spring. It would be super.Will see what we can do.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Another busy day has begun. I am so sorry I missed the group skype. I am goig to try to do better when I get to Florida and at least skype individually with you. I miss you all. Have to do some laundry today, then pack up for Pittsburgh. We leave tomorrow, and DH has his surgery on Monday.
> 
> Purple and Londy, Nitzi and Pam, what a fabulous picture of four beautiful ladies. It sounds like you had a grand time together. I imagine the best time was when you got to have a pj party in your rooms. Can't wait to hear all about Nova Scotia and see some pictures. This is one place I have never been. Happy Nitzi got home safe and sound and wishing Pam safe travels also. I forgot to ask if you bought any yarn in Canada???????
> 
> ...


Don't overdo. 
I thought for sure that Londy's bag was going to explode. It was amazing how much would fit in there.
Have a safe journey to Pittsburgh, if I dont't talk to you before you leave. I wish your DH well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I've been asked to cut something up for the stuffing. Since I can't type and cut, I'll have to sign off now.
Have a lovely evening and sleep well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi ladies, it's 9.35, Nova Scotia time and I am already tucked up in bed! We have all been out for a lobster dinner, it was yummy but I feel like I might explode!.There's some lovely folks on this trip and a few real characters. The tour manager is very laid back and quite funny. We went to a place today where the tide goes in and out scarily fast and the water has made interesting shapes out of the rocks, they look like flower pots. 
Love you and miss you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi ladies, it's 9.35, Nova Scotia time and I am already tucked up in bed! We have all been out for a lobster dinner, it was yummy but I feel like I might explode!.There's some lovely folks on this trip and a few real characters. The tour manager is very laid back and quite funny. We went to a place today where the tide goes in and out scarily fast and the water has made interesting shapes out of the rocks, they look like flower pots.
> Love you and miss you all xxxxxxxx


What she said xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. There was frost last night. The sidewalk is white with ice crystals.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi ladies, it's 9.35, Nova Scotia time and I am already tucked up in bed! We have all been out for a lobster dinner, it was yummy but I feel like I might explode!.There's some lovely folks on this trip and a few real characters. The tour manager is very laid back and quite funny. We went to a place today where the tide goes in and out scarily fast and the water has made interesting shapes out of the rocks, they look like flower pots.
> Love you and miss you all xxxxxxxx


I enjoyed Fundy Park with the flowerpot formations. Did you get to stay long enough to see the tide come in?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What she said xxxxxxx


How is Prince Edward Island (PEI)? I've never been there. Did you cross the Confederation Bridge while it was still light out? Could you see out over the water?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I enjoyed Fundy Park with the flowerpot formations. Did you get to stay long enough to see the tide come in?


We were onthe beach as it was coming in and then went back after lunch once it was right in. Amazing. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> How is Prince Edward Island (PEI)? I've never been there. Did you cross the Confederation Bridge while it was still light out? Could you see out over the water?


Yes and yes. Fantastic xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Are you going to Anne of Green Gables house today? Are you enjoying the coach ride so far?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Looks like everyone is busy so I'll sign off for now. I don't know when I'll be back on today as we are having Thanksgiving with sister and BIL.
I'll have some turkey and stuffing for you all


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Sunday morning so I had a lie in! haha. I intend to stay in and do my own thing today/Im going to cstch up


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Are you going to Anne of Green Gables house today? Are you enjoying the coach ride so far?


Yes and yes again. Fantastic sunset and sun rise. Miss you xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Sunday morning so I had a lie in! haha. I intend to stay in and do my own thing today/Im going to cstch up


Morning hugs. Lovely day here. Luv u lots xxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done again saxy...you must have fed them well!


Congratulations! I can feel how much love. You have for them...shows in the knitting you do for them. Lucky children to have a mom and gram who knits so well.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive decided. Theres a comedy film on at 1.20 and I thik I'll knit to that.......


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Now I know why no-one has need available for a chat 😐 xxxx


I wish you a Safe and speedy trip home. Take lots of great memories with you. Im so Glad you shared with us.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> The photo of the four of you is so good ! And that pie !! YUM ! Looks delicious.
> 
> Like Binky said JollyP, I don't have appendix anymore already had those taken in an emergency surgery.
> The Ultrasound will show if the gallbladder needs to come out .. I think i am the last one in the family who still has one.LOL.
> ...


You will feel so much better when the gall bladder is out tho the operation isn't fun.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Purly that would be awesome if you could take a little detour and come this way, I also like to read I just tend to fall asleep when I try to read, I guess it is too relaxing
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hope all goes well Monday for your DH.


I read in bed every night for that very reason. Not a good idea if I pick an exciting book! Then I don't want to put it down.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Congratulations! I can feel how much love. You have for them...shows in the knitting you do for them. Lucky children to have a mom and gram who knits so well.


...and fast! Thanks Polly


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Another busy day has begun. I am so sorry I missed the group skype. I am goig to try to do better when I get to Florida and at least skype individually with you. I miss you all. Have to do some laundry today, then pack up for Pittsburgh. We leave tomorrow, and DH has his surgery on Monday.
> 
> Purple and Londy, Nitzi and Pam, what a fabulous picture of four beautiful ladies. It sounds like you had a grand time together. I imagine the best time was when you got to have a pj party in your rooms. Can't wait to hear all about Nova Scotia and see some pictures. This is one place I have never been. Happy Nitzi got home safe and sound and wishing Pam safe travels also. I forgot to ask if you bought any yarn in Canada???????
> 
> ...


My favorite pastime is chatting here and trying to keep up with your adventures. 
Yesterday I went to Walmart to get my photos developed from the wedding and for only $19 got tons of artist paints. I didn't realize the plastic holding them on a cardboard disk was meant to be cut to be a mixing pallet..such a nice item. If I ever get these boxes done I'll enjoy the paints. I do tole painting but haven't for these last few years. Some of my boxes have unpainted ,,,iPad corrected to untainted... Wood. I tried watercolor but not good at it yet.
My photos are a bit off, new camera and I'm not use to it or it's cockeyed? Also the wedding party came in so fast..i did my best and they will have some nice pictures among the ones off center. Some came out nice. It seemed i had to allow for a delay, like if the person came through the door I'd aim a few feet ahead and get the shot but if i aimed where i saw them they were to the right of the picture. I wonder if the camera is bad or the photographer ? I made 
a set for the couple and my friend, the bride's aunt. I glad she photoed well.

We had a beautiful day yesterday..weather was perfect and the autumn colors on the trees shockingly lovely! I had to dog sit from 6 pm on since son had company and dog goes crazy! Luckily my friend phoned and we had a nice long conversation. I didn't want to phone her since her son is visiting for a few days but she had time since he went out with her brother I think. We plan to see the movie "The Judge" Tuesday. I'm to phone a third friend to see if she can come. 
Both cats were so comfy on my lap on my afghan and dog wanted in so I had to put them in the other room. I hope the contractor comes Wednesday and gets the washer/dryer and door underway so the cats and I will have some peace. I'm thinking how to keep cat food and litter available to the cats but not the dog...I'm thinking a doggy door the dog can't pass through...that would make it a kitty door I guess it's early and I need more sleep :}


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. There was frost last night. The sidewalk is white with ice crystals.


Oh, just reading 'ice crystals' gave me a chill. Winter...oh I dread it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Looks like everyone is busy so I'll sign off for now. I don't know when I'll be back on today as we are having Thanksgiving with sister and BIL.
> I'll have some turkey and stuffing for you all


Here thanksgiving isn't til November so I was confused about buying turkey now. Now I get it...slow I am! Happy Thanksgiving to you who are celebrating! I must have had a premonition because I felt a desire for turkey when in the fresh market with friend last week and we had turkey breast and thighs for dinner two days ago I'm thankful for your friendships.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Up and moving this morning.Have to pack our things and Ms. Daiy's things as she is going to dog sitter's house for overnite stay.Not taking computer, so will try to catch up later tomorrow. Hope all is well with everyone. Purple and Londy enjoy your trip, Jynx and Hubby hope you are having fun also. Happy Thanksgiving Nitzi, turkey sounds good.To everyone else love you all and have a great day. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 pm EST and 9'c going down to 0'c tonight. I had to pick all my tomatoes today.
> My sister and BIL are coming over for Thanksgiving tomorrow so I had to run out for turkey, potatoes, squash and peas. I still have some butter tarts left over so we'll finish them off and DD is baking a pumpkin pie right now.


Cold there!!!! It's 64F here in the house this morning (brrrrrr) and 53F outside, so not too cold outside but the furnace might have to finally come on. 

Your Thanksgiving with family today sounds wonderful. I'll be thinking of you all eating those wonderful butter tarts!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> More yarn
> Lady, you have the longest flying days. Hope the final leg is nice and calm.
> I miss you too.


I know. We stopped to get something to eat on the way home from the airport so didn't get here until around 8:30. I fell into bed at 9:00 and haven't yet unpacked my bag. Will do that after I've had my coffee. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What she said xxxxxxx


Sounds like a great time is being had!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes and yes again. Fantastic sunset and sun rise. Miss you xxxx


So glad you're enjoying yourselves. Miss you, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive decided. Theres a comedy film on at 1.20 and I thik I'll knit to that.......


Sounds like a good plan! :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Here thanksgiving isn't til November so I was confused about buying turkey now. Now I get it...slow I am! Happy Thanksgiving to you who are celebrating! I must have had a premonition because I felt a desire for turkey when in the fresh market with friend last week and we had turkey breast and thighs for dinner two days ago I'm thankful for your friendships.


And we say thankyou to you. for your friendship. You contribute a lot to this realtionship we would miss you if you didnt come on kp.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Nitz....happy thanksgiving day to you. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good afternoon from Brackley Beach in the North of PEI! We have been out in the bus this morning and have seen some wonderful coastal villages and a couple of light houses. The hotel have just done us a lovely soup lunch and this afternoon we have free time inCharlotteville, in the south. All going well but missing chatting to you all. Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 pm EST and 9'c going down to 0'c tonight. I had to pick all my tomatoes today.
> My sister and BIL are coming over for Thanksgiving tomorrow so I had to run out for turkey, potatoes, squash and peas. I still have some butter tarts left over so we'll finish them off and DD is baking a pumpkin pie right now.


Happy Thanksgiving to you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purly! Hope you are feeling better and also that your DH's surgery goes well on Monday. Safe travels to you.
> 
> I'm sitting at LAX waiting for my final flight home. Long day! Miss the girls but am looking forward to seeing my guys!
> 
> ...


That is pretty good! It is so hard to behave around yarn!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Whatever works. I was garter.


I read this and thought man I must have been sleep typing too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Don't overdo.
> I thought for sure that Londy's bag was going to explode. It was amazing how much would fit in there.
> Have a safe journey to Pittsburgh, if I dont't talk to you before you leave. I wish your DH well.


I really think they have Hermione's bag, I was amazed also.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What she said xxxxxxx


We miss you too! Glad you are enjoying your trip!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> And we say thankyou to you. for your friendship. You contribute a lot to this realtionship we would miss you if you didnt come on kp.


Ditto from me!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive decided. Theres a comedy film on at 1.20 and I thik I'll knit to that.......


Sounds like a wonderful plan.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is pretty good! It is so hard to behave around yarn!


I know!!!!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I went into a yarn store yesterday Pam and didnt buy anything! There are times i have phenomenal self control LOL !! It was difficult .

Happy Thanksgiving Nitzi !! Hope your dinner goes off without a hitch .

 

Binky , i was sleep crocheting the other night as i was remaking the one thing you know the thing ... and turns out i am a pretty good sleep crocheter i didnt miss a stitch !!!LOL BUT ... i didnt get nearly as much done as if i were awake ... HAHAHA


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

GS i plan to finish a project today before our series comes back on tonight and then i am going to knit to it too  

Its Sunday Binky , The Walking Dead is back tonight ... ! 

I love me some Rick and Darrel !!

Londy and Purple , so glad you are enjoying your tour .. we miss you too . Got up walked into the kitchen yesterday and was just in time to see a yellow car ... i nearly cried !  

Saxy be sure you take breaks so you dont set those needles on fire !! 

Purly in the spring would be fantastic ! We will have to talk on it and set something up ... maybe we can meet up with you so you arent out of your way too much ?  

Ok , on to the horrible terrible thing that happened here yesterday.
My dd asked us to babysit her Chihuahua , DH let him out at 8pm and he ran off ... we still have not found him  He is so tiny and shy but i am not holding out hope , someone must have picked him up ...  

The search continues .........

I have to jump off here now and go think about putting together a salad for dinner 
Love and hugs all !!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> I went into a yarn store yesterday Pam and didnt buy anything! There are times i have phenomenal self control LOL !! It was difficult .
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Nitzi !! Hope your dinner goes off without a hitch .
> 
> ...


Good for you! It amazes me when I can control myself like that. I love touching everything, though, and sometimes that's enough.

I have never knit or crocheted anything in my sleep and am in wonder at people who can!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> OMG Purly that would be awesome as Binky hasnt gotten to meet you in person and I would love to get to spend some more time with you  . Fingers and toes crosssed for your DH!
> I think a group trip to Florida next year would be AMAZING ! I love florida LOVE it ! the ocean , the sand , the trees , all of it . I can just imagine sitting on the beach under an umbrella with a cool drink and some knitting , chatting and just relaxing with good friends  Heavenly !
> 
> Chrissy you should post us a recording of you and your group singing one day , i would love to hear it.
> ...


There are lots on utube. Type in Rock Choir. I belong to the blackheath group. One of the best I can't find but I will, it's great.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have just done a marathon read, and have had a wonderful mind trip with Purple and Londy.

Linky, I hope that poor little pup is found safe and sound. Chihuahuas are very skittish, it must be because they are so tiny.

Purly, I hope everything goes well for DH today, and that you are feeling much better.

Jolly I love reading of your escapades and adventures and as some one statestated, you are now retired, so you can enjoy all of the things you put aside for your retirement.

Saxy, let those needles fly ........ mine stopted for a while, but I need to get them moving again

Susan, it was good that you had Sunday to do with as you wanted, sometimes we all need some alone time

Mav, your thanksgiving sounded woneedful, I am not sure when it is held here. I am not even sure if it is still done, but I am thankful for the friendships formed through this forum.

Well that is all I can think of at the moment, so I am going to have some breakfast, before I get started on the other things I need to do. It is cold here this morning, but I am hoping it will warm up a bit, through the day.

Bye for now


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening fr from PEI. Had a relaxing afternoon driving around the coast and endi g up in Charlottestown, the main town in PEI. Walked down to the harbour front and then back to a lovely restaurant where we shared a platter of smioked salmon, sweet potatoes chips and a bowl od summer salad. It was delicious. We are back at the hotel, been for a swim and are now having a glass or 3 of rose. The scenary here is fantastic and it is all very relacing. Back to Nova Scotia tomorrow by ferry. Love you lots Londy and Purple xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening fr from PEI. Had a relaxing afternoon driving around the coast and endi g up in Charlottestown, the main town in PEI. Walked down to the harbour front and then back to a lovely restaurant where we shared a platter of smioked salmon, sweet potatoes chips and a bowl od summer salad. It was delicious. We are back at the hotel, been for a swim and are now having a glass or 3 of rose. The scenary here is fantastic and it is all very relacing. Back to Nova Scotia tomorrow by ferry. Love you lots Londy and Purple xx


Sounds like a wonderful day! Have a glass (or 3) for me, too! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Hello again. Turkey was overdone, but was fixed with lots of gravy. Sister and BIL have gone home and mum is at Stuart's house. Time to relax.
I'm thankful for the wonderful week that I was able to spend with Miss Pam, Londy and Purple. I'm thankful that I have such friends online and in person. And I'm thankful that I answered someone on Knitting Paradise.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I read this and thought man I must have been sleep typing too!


nitz8catz wrote:
Whatever works. I was garter.

I have no idea what I was trying to say. :shock: :?:  :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening fr from PEI. Had a relaxing afternoon driving around the coast and endi g up in Charlottestown, the main town in PEI. Walked down to the harbour front and then back to a lovely restaurant where we shared a platter of smioked salmon, sweet potatoes chips and a bowl od summer salad. It was delicious. We are back at the hotel, been for a swim and are now having a glass or 3 of rose. The scenary here is fantastic and it is all very relacing. Back to Nova Scotia tomorrow by ferry. Love you lots Londy and Purple xx


I glad you are having a relaxing pleasant time. Love you back.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> GS i plan to finish a project today before our series comes back on tonight and then i am going to knit to it too
> 
> Its Sunday Binky , The Walking Dead is back tonight ... !
> 
> ...


Our neighbour's chiahuahua was lost for 2 weeks while they were on vacation. She got away from the pet sitter. They spotted her when they got back and were able to coax her back. Don't give up hope just yet.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hello again. Turkey was overdone, but was fixed with lots of gravy. Sister and BIL have gone home and mum is at Stuart's house. Time to relax.
> I'm thankful for the wonderful week that I was able to spend with Miss Pam, Londy and Purple. I'm thankful that I have such friends online and in person. And I'm thankful that I answered someone on Knitting Paradise.


Isn't gravy wonderful?!!!  I, too, am thankful for all those things! You are wonderful and it was so great to finally meet you in person! So happy for the friendships we've gained through KP! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Isn't gravy wonderful?!!!  I, too, am thankful for all those things! You are wonderful and it was so great to finally meet you in person! So happy for the friendships we've gained through KP! xxxooo


Meeting in person was more than wonderful. I look forward to meeting all my Connections friends someday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for all the Thanksgiving wishes. I am properly stuffed with turkey and pumpkin pie.
I'll be signing off now so I can put my feet up and knit. 
Good night all.
Good day Judi.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you Pam and Nitzi for a lovely skype xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Pam and Nitzi for a lovely skype xxxxx


Thank you back! So great to see your smiling faces!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Meeting in person was more than wonderful. I look forward to meeting all my Connections friends someday.


Wouldn't that be fantastic? !!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you for all the Thanksgiving wishes. I am properly stuffed with turkey and pumpkin pie.
> I'll be signing off now so I can put my feet up and knit.
> Good night all.
> Good day Judi.


Happy knitting!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> GS i plan to finish a project today before our series comes back on tonight and then i am going to knit to it too
> 
> Its Sunday Binky , The Walking Dead is back tonight ... !
> 
> ...


I know the feeling of losing a pet.my cats got out a few days ago. Some people try to locate a found Pete's owner. Check with the animal shelter of course but also vets and pet stores might have heard of a found pet. Check your newspaper. I found a dog snd ran an ad for a week. About a month later a lady came to ask if I'd found it. She had not read the lost and found column in the paper. I found a dog in the road one Xmas eve and my vet checked for a micro chip. It had one unregistered. But the vet did try to locate its owner. Here they put posters on telephone poles with photo and phone number.i wish you well in locating it. I rang doorbells for the Xmas eve pup up and down the road where we found it. Got a bad cold doing that.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls.......its a dull day.I'm on catch up.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hello again. Turkey was overdone, but was fixed with lots of gravy. Sister and BIL have gone home and mum is at Stuart's house. Time to relax.
> I'm thankful for the wonderful week that I was able to spend with Miss Pam, Londy and Purple. I'm thankful that I have such friends online and in person. And I'm thankful that I answered someone on Knitting Paradise.


Will scoping mean less chats on here? Oh, I hope not! Everything in my life changes...it's so upsetting. I want these lovely chats to go on. I know I'm being selfish. I do want you to enjoy your scyping too.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> GS i plan to finish a project today before our series comes back on tonight and then i am going to knit to it too
> 
> Its Sunday Binky , The Walking Dead is back tonight ... !
> 
> ...


OMG


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Will scoping mean less chats on here? Oh, I hope not! Everything in my life changes...it's so upsetting. I want these lovely chats to go on. I know I'm being selfish. I do want you to enjoy your scyping too.


no. jolly. Skyping will not take over our fun on here. Its just that we are all being interested lkeeping up with the wanderers.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH is going back up the Drs for another blood test, the last one was wrong again. Its always wrong. Thats why he has what he has.....!

The dlceaning ladyis coming in an hour too. Id better get some clothes on.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> And we say thankyou to you. for your friendship. You contribute a lot to this realtionship we would miss you if you didnt come on kp.


Group hug! You might not tell from my chats but im very shy and so being accepted here is so special to me. My local friends accept me as I am because they are such nice people and I've found that acceptance and kindness from my chat friends here. I consider myself very fortunate. I'm doing ok living without mom and hub because of you all. 
I'm just now sitting to chat here. I started regrouping boxes and have the parlor floor strewn with boxes and bags. But it's getting put right in thr morning. I have two give away bags, one son's stuff to go to his room, two craft boxes, two bags of yarn stuffed into swester bags, one box of cords for electronics, a pile of tote bags. It took a while to sort and package. Son will 
take some to the basement tomorrow. 
I have an aweful thermostat which can go on and off different times a day each day of the week!! I can't get it on but the contractor comes Wednesday I hope so I'll ask him to turn it on and maybe replace it with one made for dummies. I put cat beds with a leopard print blankie and two little pup tents for cats on my bed to keep them warm and have a small electric heater on in the parlor. I hope the contractor comes as he planned but he's going to my frirnd's Wednesday because he got backed up and couldn't go there tuesday. I'm hoping I'm not postponed a day later or such? Can only wait and pray. Mooch is on my lap afghan Suzi is somewhere. Getting tired so I'll turn in now.
Your kind chat will give me pleasant dreams.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> nitz8catz wrote:
> Whatever works. I was garter.
> 
> I have no idea what I was trying to say. :shock: :?:  :roll:


I did wonder about that, I was thinking that you meant that you knitted mostly in garter stitch 😊😆😇


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening fr from PEI. Had a relaxing afternoon driving around the coast and endi g up in Charlottestown, the main town in PEI. Walked down to the harbour front and then back to a lovely restaurant where we shared a platter of smioked salmon, sweet potatoes chips and a bowl od summer salad. It was delicious. We are back at the hotel, been for a swim and are now having a glass or 3 of rose. The scenary here is fantastic and it is all very relacing. Back to Nova Scotia tomorrow by ferry. Love you lots Londy and Purple xx


Sounds idyllic (? spelling)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you for all the Thanksgiving wishes. I am properly stuffed with turkey and pumpkin pie.
> I'll be signing off now so I can put my feet up and knit.
> Good night all.
> Good day Judi.


Good night Mav, enjor your knitting - I am also knitting, and am ALMOST at the end of the first blanket - I really didn't think each blanket would take so long to finish ....... i think I have said this before ...... i have absolutely no sense of time, when it comes to the amount of time needed to finish a project. So I am going to catch up, then continue with my knitting 😂😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Will scoping mean less chats on here? Oh, I hope not! Everything in my life changes...it's so upsetting. I want these lovely chats to go on. I know I'm being selfish. I do want you to enjoy your scyping too.


No, the chats on here won't stop, because we can't always get connected to anyone with skype - mainly because of the time differences. So we will still be chatting on here as well


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Nitz....happy thanksgiving day to you. xxxx


and from me. Have a good one, with lots of lovely food.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH is going back up the Drs for another blood test, the last one was wrong again. Its always wrong. Thats why he has what he has.....!
> 
> The dlceaning ladyis coming in an hour too. Id better get some clothes on.


You are wonderful. I do love you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, the chats on here won't stop, because we can't always get connected to anyone with skype - mainly because of the time differences. So we will still be chatting on here as well


I agree. And chatting is one thing. Connections has to be the world's best support group.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:59 am EST and 8'C (46'F). It's grey out but no wind.
I'm off to a late start. Too much celebrating yesterday I guess. Most everything is closed today so I will be home setting everything right for work tomorrow. I need to find my winter purse. I have 2. They are leather so I can easily was road salt off them. They are not where I thought I packed them. My storage is a little scattered at the moment with things from the trip dumped in my room needing to be packed away again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I agree. And chatting is one thing. Connections has to be the world's best support group.


I agree with Saxy. Connections provides a link to us all.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, the chats on here won't stop, because we can't always get connected to anyone with skype - mainly because of the time differences. So we will still be chatting on here as well


And bad WiFi


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good night Mav, enjor your knitting - I am also knitting, and am ALMOST at the end of the first blanket - I really didn't think each blanket would take so long to finish ....... i think I have said this before ...... i have absolutely no sense of time, when it comes to the amount of time needed to finish a project. So I am going to catch up, then continue with my knitting 😂😂


Each of those blankets is an awesome project on its own. I don't know how you are managing two.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Group hug! You might not tell from my chats but im very shy and so being accepted here is so special to me. My local friends accept me as I am because they are such nice people and I've found that acceptance and kindness from my chat friends here. I consider myself very fortunate. I'm doing ok living without mom and hub because of you all.
> I'm just now sitting to chat here. I started regrouping boxes and have the parlor floor strewn with boxes and bags. But it's getting put right in thr morning. I have two give away bags, one son's stuff to go to his room, two craft boxes, two bags of yarn stuffed into swester bags, one box of cords for electronics, a pile of tote bags. It took a while to sort and package. Son will
> take some to the basement tomorrow.
> I have an aweful thermostat which can go on and off different times a day each day of the week!! I can't get it on but the contractor comes Wednesday I hope so I'll ask him to turn it on and maybe replace it with one made for dummies. I put cat beds with a leopard print blankie and two little pup tents for cats on my bed to keep them warm and have a small electric heater on in the parlor. I hope the contractor comes as he planned but he's going to my frirnd's Wednesday because he got backed up and couldn't go there tuesday. I'm hoping I'm not postponed a day later or such? Can only wait and pray. Mooch is on my lap afghan Suzi is somewhere. Getting tired so I'll turn in now.
> Your kind chat will give me pleasant dreams.


Group hug back. Don't worry about the kitties. They are really good about finding warm places to curl up. And they can always curl up against each other to share heat. I have one kitty that jumps up on the furnace ducts to keep warm and another that curls up in a hole beside the fireplace chimney where the bricks reflect her heat.
You are the one that needs to keep warm. Dress in layers to keep you warm and the dog or cats will curl up against you to share your warmth if you are warm enough. I hope you get your heating sorted out soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH is going back up the Drs for another blood test, the last one was wrong again. Its always wrong. Thats why he has what he has.....!
> 
> The dlceaning ladyis coming in an hour too. Id better get some clothes on.


How do they get a blood test wrong so often ?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I think I'll pop off now and get a bite to eat.
I'll talk later.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Each of those blankets is an awesome project on its own. I don't know how you are managing two.


Very slowly 😕. They probably won't be finished in time for the births, but they will be finished before the babies have their first birthday 😃😁😂😄😅😆


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> GS i plan to finish a project today before our series comes back on tonight and then i am going to knit to it too
> 
> Its Sunday Binky , The Walking Dead is back tonight ... !
> 
> ...


Oh No!! I can't believe Mo Mo ran off, I hope you find him.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hello again. Turkey was overdone, but was fixed with lots of gravy. Sister and BIL have gone home and mum is at Stuart's house. Time to relax.
> I'm thankful for the wonderful week that I was able to spend with Miss Pam, Londy and Purple. I'm thankful that I have such friends online and in person. And I'm thankful that I answered someone on Knitting Paradise.


aaaaaa....We are too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> nitz8catz wrote:
> Whatever works. I was garter.
> 
> I have no idea what I was trying to say. :shock: :?:  :roll:


I meant my comment but realized to late that it didn't show :roll: :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Very slowly 😕. They probably won't be finished in time for the births, but they will be finished before the babies have their first birthday 😃😁😂😄😅😆


When are the babies due?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I spent the day yesterday watching football and The Walking Dead and beading and I did some knitting, will have the little one tonight so I don't think I will be doing much knitting I still am having difficulty with this little sweater and I don't understand why to me it looks like I keep missing an increase in one of the sleeves even though I could swear I have done it.

Nitzi now I want Thanksgiving dinner, I have a little over a month to wait though.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good afternoon. It's very wet here and apparently it is set to continue right to the end of the week. The children were very noisy today as they couldn't get out to play :-(


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon. It's very wet here and apparently it is set to continue right to the end of the week. The children were very noisy today as they couldn't get out to play :-(


Good morning from here. It's dry at the moment but we're expecting rain later today and I guess it's supposed to last most of the week here, too.  Oh well, good excuse to stay in and knit!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from Brackley Beach in the North of PEI! We have been out in the bus this morning and have seen some wonderful coastal villages and a couple of light houses. The hotel have just done us a lovely soup lunch and this afternoon we have free time inCharlotteville, in the south. All going well but missing chatting to you all. Lotsa love xxxxxxx


Missing you too, Nova Scotia sounds beautiful. Hugs to you & Purplexxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon. It's very wet here and apparently it is set to continue right to the end of the week. The children were very noisy today as they couldn't get out to play :-(


Hi, how are you? Sorry about the day, kids, rain & playtime are not compatible! I used to hate wet plays!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from here. It's dry at the moment but we're expecting rain later today and I guess it's supposed to last most of the week here, too.  Oh well, good excuse to stay in and knit!


I would love to do that too


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just written a long message and then sent it and we had moved!!!! Well...cant be bothered to do it again. so...purley hope DH ok.

My carpet looking better

alberts got 3 pieces of wire from china and is trying to make pair up his laptop tp his tablet. Its not working and hes in his glory playing with them.



Ive had a talk with ann and she has to go back to the hospital....I wrote all this with fantastic energy, interest and everything else. well...thats it!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Nitz....happy thanksgiving day to you. xxxx


From me too, hope you have had a great day!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi, how are you? Sorry about the day, kids, rain & playtime are not compatible! I used to hate wet plays!


Yep,it's not a good mix is it?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> Will scoping mean less chats on here? Oh, I hope not! Everything in my life changes...it's so upsetting. I want these lovely chats to go on. I know I'm being selfish. I do want you to enjoy your scyping too.


Don't worry I for one will still be here!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me!!


......and me


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just written a long message and then sent it and we had moved!!!! Well...cant be bothered to do it again. so...purley hope DH ok.
> 
> My carpet looking better
> 
> ...


I would go with it if it's keeping Albert quiet.

Poor Ann,do keep us informed with how things are going, I was thinking about her at the weekend.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Don't worry I for one will still be here!


Me, too!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too!


And me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Group hug! You might not tell from my chats but im very shy and so being accepted here is so special to me. My local friends accept me as I am because they are such nice people and I've found that acceptance and kindness from my chat friends here. I consider myself very fortunate. I'm doing ok living without mom and hub because of you all.
> I'm just now sitting to chat here. I started regrouping boxes and have the parlor floor strewn with boxes and bags. But it's getting put right in thr morning. I have two give away bags, one son's stuff to go to his room, two craft boxes, two bags of yarn stuffed into swester bags, one box of cords for electronics, a pile of tote bags. It took a while to sort and package. Son will
> take some to the basement tomorrow.
> I have an aweful thermostat which can go on and off different times a day each day of the week!! I can't get it on but the contractor comes Wednesday I hope so I'll ask him to turn it on and maybe replace it with one made for dummies. I put cat beds with a leopard print blankie and two little pup tents for cats on my bed to keep them warm and have a small electric heater on in the parlor. I hope the contractor comes as he planned but he's going to my frirnd's Wednesday because he got backed up and couldn't go there tuesday. I'm hoping I'm not postponed a day later or such? Can only wait and pray. Mooch is on my lap afghan Suzi is somewhere. Getting tired so I'll turn in now.
> Your kind chat will give me pleasant dreams.


You never never never should be bothered about you being with us. We do not judge people and everyone is loved for what we are. I am very privelidged to have YOU as a friend. You cheer me up somedays when I'm down. You have a great sense of humour. I dont care if your 9'6 or 72 stone...you are my JOLLY


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I would go with it if it's keeping Albert quiet.
> 
> Poor Ann,do keep us informed with how things are going, I was thinking about her at the weekend.


I agree about Albert - if he's quiet and not yelling at the equipment (as Mr. Ric might do), then all is good there.

And, yes, please keep us informed about Ann. Have you seen her since her surgery?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> How do they get a blood test wrong so often ?


Sorry, I didnt explain. DH has a couple of probs and we keep going for checkups at hosp. His psi is always wrong due to the illnesses he has.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz...i dont think Ive explained any better hahahahah


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Today the French teacher said to the children "quatre....wee?" One of the boys replied "cat wee!" I couldn't help but laugh


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I would go with it if it's keeping Albert quiet.
> 
> Poor Ann,do keep us informed with how things are going, I was thinking about her at the weekend.


If i knew it would keep him this amused I'd buy a roll of it. :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I would go with it if it's keeping Albert quiet.
> 
> Poor Ann,do keep us informed with how things are going, I was thinking about her at the weekend.


Shes had a letter from the consultant to go back in 3 weeks for a talk and take someone with her. She doesnt want to tell DIL...Im having none of that. I'll play by ear and if she hasnt asked her to go with her, I'll have a word with son.......Let him decide. They always say they dont want to be left in the dark. Its just one thing after another. Can you believe she has 3 weeks to wait for a chat?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> If i knew it would keep him this amused I'd buy a roll of it. :roll:


Yey....go for it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Today the French teacher said to the children "quatre....wee?" One of the boys replied "cat wee!" I couldn't help but laugh


 :roll: you might know it was a boy, horrible thibgs arent they :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Shes had a letter from the consultant to go back in 3 weeks for a talk and take someone with her. She doesnt want to tell DIL...Im having none of that. I'll play by ear and if she hasnt asked her to go with her, I'll have a word with son.......Let him decide. They always say they dont want to be left in the dark. Its just one thing after another. Can you believe she has 3 weeks to wait for a chat?


I think asking your ds is the best way to go. And three weeks is a long time to worry when they have asked her to take someone. I'm thinking of her.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Linky, have you found the dog yet!
Yesterday you asked me about my choir. Well here I go talking about it yet again. This weekend our group have sang at 3 events. Friday we were at a local church, it was a good evening which I sang at. On Saturday night there was a huge walk through London, by the Thames. It was a march against cancer. I couldn't go as I have not been too good but my DD went & she said it one of the most beautiful things she ever did. Singing to thousands of walkers all with pictures of their love ones. Sunday they sang at a local children's' farm.
I am posting a picture of Sunday night, the choir with Tower Bridge in the background. Sorry to go on I am a proud mum.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> :roll: you might know it was a boy, horrible thibgs arent they :roll:


Indeed :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> You never never never should be bothered about you being with us. We do not judge people and everyone is loved for what we are. I am very privelidged to have YOU as a friend. You cheer me up somedays when I'm down. You have a great sense of humour. I dont care if your 9'6 or 72 stone...you are my JOLLY


Well said, my dear friend!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Linky, have you found the dog yet!
> Yesterday you asked me about my choir. Well here I go talking about it yet again. This weekend our group have sang at 3 events. Friday we were at a local church, it was a good evening which I sang at. On Saturday night there was a huge walk through London, by the Thames. It was a march against cancer. I couldn't go as I have not been too good but my DD went & she said it one of the most beautiful things she ever did. Singing to thousands of walkers all with pictures of their love ones. Sunday they sang at a local children's' farm.
> I am posting a picture of Sunday night, the choir with Tower Bridge in the background. Sorry to go on I am a proud mum.


You go on as much as you like bonny lass....You deserve to. Stick that chest out :roll: The picture is good.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> When are the babies due?


Late November, early December; I think k it is only 6 to 8 weeks now. Maybe if I knit for every waking moment, i might get them both finished 😐


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I aqm at the dentists in the morning. She may have to take a tooth out if she cant fill it. Ive not taken my blood thinner for 4 days incase she does, and I'll bleed.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Shes had a letter from the consultant to go back in 3 weeks for a talk and take someone with her. She doesnt want to tell DIL...Im having none of that. I'll play by ear and if she hasnt asked her to go with her, I'll have a word with son.......Let him decide. They always say they dont want to be left in the dark. Its just one thing after another. Can you believe she has 3 weeks to wait for a chat?


I agree about not keeping it a secret. And, that does seem like a long while to wait for a chat.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Late November, early December; I think k it is only 6 to 8 weeks now. Maybe if I knit for every waking moment, i might get them both finished 😐


Good lord, that pregnancy has gone over fast? It only seems 2 mins. since you told us.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Linky, have you found the dog yet!
> Yesterday you asked me about my choir. Well here I go talking about it yet again. This weekend our group have sang at 3 events. Friday we were at a local church, it was a good evening which I sang at. On Saturday night there was a huge walk through London, by the Thames. It was a march against cancer. I couldn't go as I have not been too good but my DD went & she said it one of the most beautiful things she ever did. Singing to thousands of walkers all with pictures of their love ones. Sunday they sang at a local children's' farm.
> I am posting a picture of Sunday night, the choir with Tower Bridge in the background. Sorry to go on I am a proud mum.


That looks like a great group!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just written a long message and then sent it and we had moved!!!! Well...cant be bothered to do it again. so...purley hope DH ok.
> 
> My carpet looking better
> 
> ...


That is how it goes, some days - nothing seems to go the way it is supposed to 😕😢


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree about not keeping it a secret. And, that does seem like a long while to wait for a chat.


SWhes thinking the worst like they cant help her. She knows she has to have work don on her nose. She says where they took the skin graft from on her neck is the sorest. Shes had her ear cut into. I wouldnt car but...She is very much like mrs bucket! in a nice way. So neat and tidy in her dress and hair and nails....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SWhes thinking the worst like they cant help her. She knows she has to have work don on her nose. She says where they took the skin graft from on her neck is the sorest. Shes had her ear cut into. I wouldnt car but...She is very much like mrs bucket! in a nice way. So neat and tidy in her dress and hair and nails....


I'd probably be thinking that way, too. It's hard not to when you have to wait. I feel so badly for her.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good lord, that pregnancy has gone over fast? It only seems 2 mins. since you told us.


These babies are coming early, I think it is for 2 reasons, the first is because they are twins, and the second reason is that Sissy is tiny - and her stomach looks set to burst, any minute. I will see if I can post a photo of her belly (hopefully including the rest of her) Nope, I will have to take a photo of her & post it, before these babies are born.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

(I'll look ftorward to thast! hahahah Im off to bed. night.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening everyone. Got back late this afternoon and brought home KFC chicken pot pies with coleslaw for an early supper. We don't get to eat usually on the day DH has surgery so we were hungry. Surgery went okay, but need to wait till next week to get the biopsy results. tired tonight.

Jolly I third what GS said. We are always here for one another and there has never been a cross word said. we support our friends and you are our dear JOLLY, and always will be.

Linky have you found Moomoo yet? I hope the wee one is found safe and sound. So sorry this happened and will say a prayer he comes home very soon. YES we will get together in the spring and find a way to get to see one another.

Chrissy loved the group picture of your singing group.Would love to see a performance. Perhaps next summer you will have a performance scheduled.

Lifeline is so cute what the little boy student had to say during his French lesson. Just goes to prove kids say the darndest things. lol

Nitzi hope you had a great Thanksgiving. it sounded yummy and Pam is right, gravy makes everything good. I know what you mean by dumping luggage in your bedroom. I tend to do that and I really need to improve on this.

Pam it sounds like it is getting chilly up your way. Our heat has been on low since last week when it was getting chilly at night. Know you and Nitzi had a grand time with our wanders.So nice you got to skype.

Jynx are you relaxed and rested from your holiday???I sure hope so. You and Jerry deserve it.

Binky Hope we can meet up in the spring. Let's you , me and Linky try to make it work out for all of us. How is your projects coming along. Know it must be difficult to do handwork when little guy is there. I used to knit when the kids went to bed or else when I got home from working the 3 to 11 shift.

GS glad DH is amused with working with the wires. Keeps his hands busy. Glad you had some time for yourself. We all need that upon occasion. 

Purple and Londy sounds like you re really enjoying your bus tour and meeting lovely folks along the way. Miss you both , but glad you are both having such a terrific time.

Xiang I can't image finishing the two blankets before the twins arrive. Even if they are one, it is okay as they will love the blankets when ever you have them finished. You do beautiful work.

Saxy which project do you think you will start first for you DGC??? Do you know the sex of the latest DGchild you are expecting.?????

Thank you all for good wishes for DH surgery. Procedure went okay, but must wait till next week for biopsy results.The rest of this week I will be in and out sporatically as we need to get stuff ready for Fl. and finish up the doctor visits.Hope I haven't overlooked anyone as I love you all, and as has been expressed by many here, your friendships mean the world to me. Purly


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Thanksgiving dinner and I had Canadian peameal bacon on a bun and braised leeks since we had turkey yesterday.
Columbus Day is today in the USA. How do you celebrate Columbus Day?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening everyone. Got back late this afternoon and brought home KFC chicken pot pies with coleslaw for an early supper. We don't get to eat usually on the day DH has surgery so we were hungry. Surgery went okay, but need to wait till next week to get the biopsy results. tired tonight.
> 
> Nitzi hope you had a great Thanksgiving. it sounded yummy and Pam is right, gravy makes everything good. I know what you mean by dumping luggage in your bedroom. I tend to do that and I really need to improve on this.
> 
> Thank you all for good wishes for DH surgery. Procedure went okay, but must wait till next week for biopsy results.The rest of this week I will be in and out sporatically as we need to get stuff ready for Fl. and finish up the doctor visits.Hope I haven't overlooked anyone as I love you all, and as has been expressed by many here, your friendships mean the world to me. Purly


As usual you have lots to do. Make sure you take breaks. I wouldn't want you to get sick again. It will be better when you are finally in Florida.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Linky, have you found the dog yet!
> Yesterday you asked me about my choir. Well here I go talking about it yet again. This weekend our group have sang at 3 events. Friday we were at a local church, it was a good evening which I sang at. On Saturday night there was a huge walk through London, by the Thames. It was a march against cancer. I couldn't go as I have not been too good but my DD went & she said it one of the most beautiful things she ever did. Singing to thousands of walkers all with pictures of their love ones. Sunday they sang at a local children's' farm.
> I am posting a picture of Sunday night, the choir with Tower Bridge in the background. Sorry to go on I am a proud mum.


Lovely picture. Go on all you want. It's a wonderful thing to do.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I think the travellers are late tonight. I think they were travelling between provinces by ferry.
I need to go. It is time to put the kitties to bed.

Good night all


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening from Cape Breton Island! We have had the most wonderful day, being driven across NS and riding on the ferry. The weather has been fantastic today, pure Blue skies and glorious sunshine, quite mild too. Tonight we are staying in a lovely cosy country inn, ina town called Cheticamp, right on the coast, gorgeous! Tomorrow we're supposed to be whale watching but its all down to how windy it is.
Sorry I haven't has time to catch up but I send you all my very best wishes for whatever is happening in your lives and I love you all to bits xx xx xx xx xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

GSusan , you and your DH need to be in the movies ! You just know exactly what to say nearly every time to get at my funny bone !! I just love you to bits !!

Purly glad DH is doing good after his surgery today and that you are both home and taking the rest of the night off . You deserve it .

Nitzi sounds like a wonderful Thanksgiving , ours is in a month ... I do not think we have ever celebrated Columbus Day , its really just another day ... bank holiday as you ladies over the pond say .

Jolly , I wont beat it to death but i think most of us feel the same way .. We all gravitated to each other for a reason and whether it is to be solid ground when one is sinking or to be the one held up , we are always here for each other and want it to never change or be lost .

MJudi those babies are going to have lots of blankies , IF i finish theirs before they turn 2 too !! I should , no worries i have the fabric just need to get to sewing LOL...

Binky my dear sister i have finished my two projects and have decided to make a toddler one for sweet pea  Minnie Mouse colors of course  So that she can wear it on Halloween.

Londy and Purple ! I cannot wait until you return and the stories start to roll in .. Its so exciting , all of the people you have met up with , all of the new friends made and some of the older friends just meeting ... brings me to tears sometimes to imagine if i had not decided to learn to knit !! OH the HORROR !! seriously though , I am so grateful to know all of you .

and when those stories do start coming in ladies All of You do not believe a word of anything about static electricity and motor scooters !! heeheehee 

We have still had no luck finding MoeMoe  we really do think someone had to have picked him up , he is so tiny and frail . We are not allowed to put posters or signs on the telephone poles here in this city. But we did post it in gas stations and grocery stores ... we are also going to take an ad out in the paper. Fingers crossed , she really really misses her little boy. 
It is also on facebook , feel free to friend me on there , its on my phone so sometimes i see it more than anything else LOL!  

OK folks i have got to go i have some projects needing attention and there is a pillow calling to me too ... chances are if i can sleep im gonna projects can wait , thats what bags are for !!  

Love and Hugs to you all !! 
XOXOXO


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I am in the midst of a knitting disaster!! Top down sweater, scoop dishpan neck...says I end up with 96 stitches in the center which makes it wide enough to look down my bosom and see my navel!!! I'm done with 30 rows and tears are forming as I think about taking it out. But I see no other choice. Boo hoo!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Cold there!!!! It's 64F here in the house this morning (brrrrrr) and 53F outside, so not too cold outside but the furnace might have to finally come on.
> 
> Your Thanksgiving with family today sounds wonderful. I'll be thinking of you all eating those wonderful butter tarts!


It was so cold here tonight I persuaded son to figure out the thermostat ..the darn thing needed battery change but it's going. Son set it to 77 and won't believe me it's too high.i think hub kept it at 72. I left the electric heater going so the furnace might not blow up til I can talk him into changing the temperature. Do you think 77 is too high?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> I went into a yarn store yesterday Pam and didnt buy anything! There are times i have phenomenal self control LOL !! It was difficult .
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Nitzi !! Hope your dinner goes off without a hitch .
> 
> ...


It's Columbus day here so the stores had 50% off coupons. I got two quilting rulers I've wanted for so long but the price was high and a knit book of patterns for big ladies including a coat sweater. And another book with clothes for Barbie dolls. I'm just a kid at heart well actually I'm hoping to make gifts for my friend's grand child and donate for Christmas needy children. I hope I get this dumb sweater done. The pattern is done by a person who does not think all the info is necessary like the gauge...and how many rows yield 96 stitches with increases. I can do the math but I paid $10 for one sweater pattern and would like her to do the math I am grumpy because I have to figure out how to get it to be less wide and still not distort the piece. And I have to start all over having done 30 rows... Grrrr. I can't even tell from the pattern if this piece is the whole front or something else and I restarted it before due to the beginning rolling up like a shade. Still rolls. I went to the site on the pattern and it's just a paragraph on the company Tidal Yarns.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING! To all who celebrate.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> no. jolly. Skyping will not take over our fun on here. Its just that we are all being interested lkeeping up with the wanderers.


I'm relieved! Change is scary to me of late and I was talking to a friend who is upset with change too, her neighbor is putting up a solid fence which will block her view while she is doing dishes as she does for 20 some years. Son says thermostat is on 73.. I must have misheard him. Thank goodness. It's nice not to be cold as I've been for a few days with only the electric heater, tho it did a good job.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, the chats on here won't stop, because we can't always get connected to anyone with skype - mainly because of the time differences. So we will still be chatting on here as well


I'm glad you can enjoy skyping and still be here.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I agree. And chatting is one thing. Connections has to be the world's best support group.


YES! I truly think you all have great personalities and talents and angel wings hidden under your sweaters.

I wish you could see this pattern and tell me I'm not wacky, the pattern is!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Group hug back. Don't worry about the kitties. They are really good about finding warm places to curl up. And they can always curl up against each other to share heat. I have one kitty that jumps up on the furnace ducts to keep warm and another that curls up in a hole beside the fireplace chimney where the bricks reflect her heat.
> You are the one that needs to keep warm. Dress in layers to keep you warm and the dog or cats will curl up against you to share your warmth if you are warm enough. I hope you get your heating sorted out soon.


It's on tonight. Son must have finally felt the chill. I'm cold even on a summer night. He goes out to the garbage in winter in a tshirt. His dad was like that too.but we are all toasty warm tonight. Thanks for the encouragement. I needed it.
I think this kitty misses his afghan which I mistakenly thought was MY afghan. I don't mind sharing but with her on my legs and him on my chest I can't turn over


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Don't worry I for one will still be here!


Glad to here it!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You never never never should be bothered about you being with us. We do not judge people and everyone is loved for what we are. I am very privelidged to have YOU as a friend. You cheer me up somedays when I'm down. You have a great sense of humour. I dont care if your 9'6 or 72 stone...you are my JOLLY


You are so nice! I have never gotten such a nice message...well maybe when one of the kids said " I lice you. You are the bess techer"  we did work on spelling a lot. seriously, I feel so happy to get this chat.thank you.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Linky, have you found the dog yet!
> Yesterday you asked me about my choir. Well here I go talking about it yet again. This weekend our group have sang at 3 events. Friday we were at a local church, it was a good evening which I sang at. On Saturday night there was a huge walk through London, by the Thames. It was a march against cancer. I couldn't go as I have not been too good but my DD went & she said it one of the most beautiful things she ever did. Singing to thousands of walkers all with pictures of their love ones. Sunday they sang at a local children's' farm.
> I am posting a picture of Sunday night, the choir with Tower Bridge in the background. Sorry to go on I am a proud mum.


Lovely gathering! Glad you shared and sent the photo.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening everyone. Got back late this afternoon and brought home KFC chicken pot pies with coleslaw for an early supper. We don't get to eat usually on the day DH has surgery so we were hungry. Surgery went okay, but need to wait till next week to get the biopsy results. tired tonight.
> 
> Jolly I third what GS said. We are always here for one another and there has never been a cross word said. we support our friends and you are our dear JOLLY, and always will be.
> 
> ...


You and the others have made me very happy.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls...I'm off to the dentists this morning, I hope she doesnt take any out because I'd like to go to over 60's..Its pouring down outside.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:30 am EST and 14'c (57'F) going up to 27'c (81'F) today. The weird weather continues.
I'm getting ready for work. With these temperatures I want to run away and play.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls...I'm off to the dentists this morning, I hope she doesnt take any out because I'd like to go to over 60's..Its pouring down outside.


I hope the dentist gets your teeth sorted without too much pain.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:30 am EST and 14'c (57'F) going up to 27'c (81'F) today. The weird weather continues.
> I'm getting ready for work. With these temperatures I want to run away and play.


Good morning Nitzi, come and play with us. I can see why you love NS, it is so gorgeous here. Miss you. Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's on tonight. Son must have finally felt the chill. I'm cold even on a summer night. He goes out to the garbage in winter in a tshirt. His dad was like that too.but we are all toasty warm tonight. Thanks for the encouragement. I needed it.
> I think this kitty misses his afghan which I mistakenly thought was MY afghan. I don't mind sharing but with her on my legs and him on my chest I can't turn over


 I have several lapghans that became kitty blankets. And a couple of shawls too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Nitzi, come and play with us. I can see why you love NS, it is so gorgeous here. Miss you. Xxxx


I love Nova Scotia. I love you two. You are tempting me so much.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening everyone. Got back late this afternoon and brought home KFC chicken pot pies with coleslaw for an early supper. We don't get to eat usually on the day DH has surgery so we were hungry. Surgery went okay, but need to wait till next week to get the biopsy results. tired tonight.
> 
> Jolly I third what GS said. We are always here for one another and there has never been a cross word said. we support our friends and you are our dear JOLLY, and always will be.
> 
> ...


I don't know the sex of either baby yet. It doesn't matter much to me after so many! I love them all.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening from Cape Breton Island! We have had the most wonderful day, being driven across NS and riding on the ferry. The weather has been fantastic today, pure Blue skies and glorious sunshine, quite mild too. Tonight we are staying in a lovely cosy country inn, ina town called Cheticamp, right on the coast, gorgeous! Tomorrow we're supposed to be whale watching but its all down to how windy it is.
> Sorry I haven't has time to catch up but I send you all my very best wishes for whatever is happening in your lives and I love you all to bits xx xx xx xx xx


It's great that you find time to talk to us. I'm so glad the holiday is going so well, but we miss you so it's good to follow behind you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Hi ho hi ho off to work I go.
I'm sending some nice weather to the travellers further east.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> YES! I truly think you all have great personalities and talents and angel wings hidden under your sweaters.
> 
> I wish you could see this pattern and tell me I'm not wacky, the pattern is!


Of course you are wacky. We all are. The pattern is obviously simply wrong (which you never are!)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back from the dentists. Ive had 2 teeth temporary filled so as my teeth stableise! Or words to that effect. They could say anything they want to me, I dont know what they are talking about. I have to go back in 3 months for a proper filling. Seemingly she couldnt use the stuff she has because my gums were bleeding.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> YES! I truly think you all have great personalities and talents and angel wings hidden under your sweaters.
> 
> I wish you could see this pattern and tell me I'm not wacky, the pattern is!


What is the name of the pattern, and we might be able to look it up, and see what you mean


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What is the name of the pattern, and we might be able to look it up, and see what you mean


It's called "tidal tee" inspired by Debra Parcella from Tidal Yarns ...should be called "stupid tee" done by frustrated Jolly! I'm knitting on just to see how wide it becomes. I'm off to the movie "The Judge"With my friend and then lunch. My hands are burning maybe from emptying boxes in prep for the contracter tomorrow maybe due to eating so much salty food yesterday, Doritos called my name and 1/3 meatball Subway monthly special. I'm watching DVr of dancing with the stars but need to get dressed so off I go. At least the house is warm this morning. Yay! 
Oh, I was wrong, there is a gauge..the gauge says 23 stitches equal 4 inches on size 5 circular needles using 4 skiens Tidal Yarns fingering weight. I'm using red heart boutique unforgettable.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hi ho hi ho off to work I go.
> I'm sending some nice weather to the travellers further east.
> Everyone have a good day.


I hope you have a good day, too! We've had some rain but it's dry at the moment. More on the way we're told. I'm meeting a friend for lunch today and tomorrow will be going out to visit my young friend and her mom and sister who are visiting. Will be great to see them and the little boys, too. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone. Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hi ho hi ho off to work I go.
> I'm sending some nice weather to the travellers further east.
> Everyone have a good day.


Susan - I hope your dentist visit went well.

]


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Linky, have you found the dog yet!
> Yesterday you asked me about my choir. Well here I go talking about it yet again. This weekend our group have sang at 3 events. Friday we were at a local church, it was a good evening which I sang at. On Saturday night there was a huge walk through London, by the Thames. It was a march against cancer. I couldn't go as I have not been too good but my DD went & she said it one of the most beautiful things she ever did. Singing to thousands of walkers all with pictures of their love ones. Sunday they sang at a local children's' farm.
> I am posting a picture of Sunday night, the choir with Tower Bridge in the background. Sorry to go on I am a proud mum.


You have every reason to go on about it , what fun ! I looked it up last night as you suggested and im so sorry i forgot to mention it .. 
It looks like loads of fun , so glad that you enjoy it as well.
I use to love to sing , i use to do it all the time .. working , sewing , knitting , ........ so on and so forth lol 
I sang in Binky's wedding ! LOL

Anywho .. Kudos to you for the group ya'll sound amazing


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back from the dentists. Ive had 2 teeth temporary filled so as my teeth stableise! Or words to that effect. They could say anything they want to me, I dont know what they are talking about. I have to go back in 3 months for a proper filling. Seemingly she couldnt use the stuff she has because my gums were bleeding.


ouch and ouch ...
Ive not been able to afford to get mine fixed so they end up pulled , im going to run out of teeth eventually and end up one of those ladies whose gums roll inward LOL  Oh well such is life .
Glad they are fixing you up  And i hope it was painless :|


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you have a good day, too! We've had some rain but it's dry at the moment. More on the way we're told. I'm meeting a friend for lunch today and tomorrow will be going out to visit my young friend and her mom and sister who are visiting. Will be great to see them and the little boys, too. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone. Love you all! xxxooo


We have literally had nothing but rain and gloom since the ladies left us .
Even a few severe storms with tornados .
Have a wonderful visit with your company


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What is the name of the pattern, and we might be able to look it up, and see what you mean


If anyone can its all of you on here


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I seem to have missed everyone again , I will try to be back on later . I have sweet pea till tomorrow .

OH CHRISSY she was bopping and dancing around to the choir songs when i played them on here , it was adorable !!  

Hope to catch someone here later 
Love and Hugs !
XOXOX


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening from Cape Breton Island! We have had the most wonderful day, being driven across NS and riding on the ferry. The weather has been fantastic today, pure Blue skies and glorious sunshine, quite mild too. Tonight we are staying in a lovely cosy country inn, ina town called Cheticamp, right on the coast, gorgeous! Tomorrow we're supposed to be whale watching but its all down to how windy it is.
> Sorry I haven't has time to catch up but I send you all my very best wishes for whatever is happening in your lives and I love you all to bits xx xx xx xx xx


Whale watching sounds fantastic and right up my alley!! I shall live vicariously through the two of you, love you all to bits back!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just gone to flush the loo and the handles broken! Dear me! 

Went to over 60s and won £2. Some Yorkie chocolate cookies and a tin of custard.....

Nothing else has happened. I'm very tired today, so I've come to bed earlier than normal. 

Can you remember we went to the hospital for DH an appointment a month early? Well, we should be going next week, but we've had a letter to say not to go until December...they just do as they want...don't they realise our time is importNt too haha


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> GSusan , you and your DH need to be in the movies ! You just know exactly what to say nearly every time to get at my funny bone !! I just love you to bits !!
> 
> Purly glad DH is doing good after his surgery today and that you are both home and taking the rest of the night off . You deserve it .
> 
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It was so cold here tonight I persuaded son to figure out the thermostat ..the darn thing needed battery change but it's going. Son set it to 77 and won't believe me it's too high.i think hub kept it at 72. I left the electric heater going so the furnace might not blow up til I can talk him into changing the temperature. Do you think 77 is too high?


yes we keep ours at 71 or 72


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's Columbus day here so the stores had 50% off coupons. I got two quilting rulers I've wanted for so long but the price was high and a knit book of patterns for big ladies including a coat sweater. And another book with clothes for Barbie dolls. I'm just a kid at heart well actually I'm hoping to make gifts for my friend's grand child and donate for Christmas needy children. I hope I get this dumb sweater done. The pattern is done by a person who does not think all the info is necessary like the gauge...and how many rows yield 96 stitches with increases. I can do the math but I paid $10 for one sweater pattern and would like her to do the math I am grumpy because I have to figure out how to get it to be less wide and still not distort the piece. And I have to start all over having done 30 rows... Grrrr. I can't even tell from the pattern if this piece is the whole front or something else and I restarted it before due to the beginning rolling up like a shade. Still rolls. I went to the site on the pattern and it's just a paragraph on the company Tidal Yarns.


I agree with you Jolly if I pay for a pattern I do not want to be the one to have to figure everything out either.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I need to go and get ready I have to go to the store for some milk and a couple extra things for dinner tonight, hope you all are enjoying your day!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just gone to flush the loo and the handles broken! Dear me!
> 
> Went to over 60s and won £2. Some Yorkie chocolate cookies and a tin of custard.....
> 
> ...


Well done on your winnings! Can't believe they are rescheduling your DH's appointment for 2 months out. Very weird!

Get some rest. I hope you feel less tired tomorrow.

xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello my lovely girls! Had a great day today, the weather was glorious, just as well as we were out in a boat doing a whale watch! Didn't see any and had to come back when it got a bit rough although I think only one of our party failed to hang on to their breakfast!! Then we had a coach ride along the coast through a national park - stunning! This evening we walked to a nearby restaurant for a wonderful seafood dinner with all the single ladies on the trip, there is about nine of us and we had a great time. We are moving on to another town tomorrow so getting an early night tonight. 
Sorry again that i haven't caught up but I hope you are all well and happy and I love you all!!! 
Ps Purple says"What she said"!! Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello my lovely girls! Had a great day today, the weather was glorious, just as well as we were out in a boat doing a whale watch! Didn't see any and had to come back when it got a bit rough although I think only one of our party failed to hang on to their breakfast!! Then we had a coach ride along the coast through a national park - stunning! This evening we walked to a nearby restaurant for a wonderful seafood dinner with all the single ladies on the trip, there is about nine of us and we had a great time. We are moving on to another town tomorrow so getting an early night tonight.
> Sorry again that i haven't caught up but I hope you are all well and happy and I love you all!!!
> Ps Purple says"What she said"!! Xxxxxxxxxxxx


Ahh, sorry you didn't see any whales. There were lots of small whales when we were there. We were on the Atlantic side.
The seafood on the coast is so good.
Tomorrow you are in Baddeck right? Enjoy Fort Louisburg and the Bell museum.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The weather here is lovely. I'm sitting here in a tank top with the windows open. I love this weather! It's supposed to end in a couple of days so I'm enjoying it now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's called "tidal tee" inspired by Debra Parcella from Tidal Yarns ...should be called "stupid tee" done by frustrated Jolly! I'm knitting on just to see how wide it becomes. I'm off to the movie "The Judge"With my friend and then lunch. My hands are burning maybe from emptying boxes in prep for the contracter tomorrow maybe due to eating so much salty food yesterday, Doritos called my name and 1/3 meatball Subway monthly special. I'm watching DVr of dancing with the stars but need to get dressed so off I go. At least the house is warm this morning. Yay!
> Oh, I was wrong, there is a gauge..the gauge says 23 stitches equal 4 inches on size 5 circular needles using 4 skiens Tidal Yarns fingering weight. I'm using red heart boutique unforgettable.


It sounds like your pattern writer and mine were related. My pattern has rows of Trinity stitch but the Trinity stitch instructions are missing 2 rows. It also is backwards. That's the only way can get the bumps on the right side.
I'm curious what this is going to turn into. I can guarantee it won't look like the picture that came with the pattern, but I'm going to finish to see what it becomes.
Sounds like you are doing the same


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> yes we keep ours at 71 or 72


I keep mine at 68'f. We have duvets and sweaters.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm taking my lovely weather to bed. I like sleeping with the window open.
Good night my friends.
Good day Judi


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello my lovely girls! Had a great day today, the weather was glorious, just as well as we were out in a boat doing a whale watch! Didn't see any and had to come back when it got a bit rough although I think only one of our party failed to hang on to their breakfast!! Then we had a coach ride along the coast through a national park - stunning! This evening we walked to a nearby restaurant for a wonderful seafood dinner with all the single ladies on the trip, there is about nine of us and we had a great time. We are moving on to another town tomorrow so getting an early night tonight.
> Sorry again that i haven't caught up but I hope you are all well and happy and I love you all!!!
> Ps Purple says"What she said"!! Xxxxxxxxxxxx


Sounds like a fantastic day! Wish I was there!  Love and hugs to both you and Purple! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The weather here is lovely. I'm sitting here in a tank top with the windows open. I love this weather! It's supposed to end in a couple of days so I'm enjoying it now.


Definitely enjoy it now. You know what's eventually on its way!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The weather here is lovely. I'm sitting here in a tank top with the windows open. I love this weather! It's supposed to end in a couple of days so I'm enjoying it now.


Great weather here too. Been without coats. Tomorrow it is supposed to be over 70 in Baddeck. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I keep mine at 68'f. We have duvets and sweaters.


I do, too. We have it set to go as low as 57F at night. The furnace will kick on if it gets that cold. Haven't had to turn it on yet, but will soon I'm sure.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm taking my lovely weather to bed. I like sleeping with the window open.
> Good night my friends.
> Good day Judi


Sleep well!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Great weather here too. Been without coats. Tomorrow it is supposed to be over 70 in Baddeck. Xxx


Wonderful weather! Hopefully it will stay that way for the rest of your trip!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> We have literally had nothing but rain and gloom since the ladies left us .
> Even a few severe storms with tornados .
> Have a wonderful visit with your company


The movie I just saw, The Judge takes place in Indiana and they had a tornado scene. Beautiful country shown in the movie.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like your pattern writer and mine were related. My pattern has rows of Trinity stitch but the Trinity stitch instructions are missing 2 rows. It also is backwards. That's the only way can get the bumps on the right side.
> I'm curious what this is going to turn into. I can guarantee it won't look like the picture that came with the pattern, but I'm going to finish to see what it becomes.
> Sounds like you are doing the same


This is one surprise I'm not looking foreward to:/. Probably the only lady it will fit is the statue of liberty. I'm knitting on as you are.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I do, too. We have it set to go as low as 57F at night. The furnace will kick on if it gets that cold. Haven't had to turn it on yet, but will soon I'm sure.


The thermostat that came with thr house has settings for every day and different times of day. I'd rather a simple one or a book saying how to set it.todsy it was like summer of course but I'm glad the heat is on. Son and I have the room ready for the contracter to see where to put the washer/ dryer and door. We had to leave some boxes on the other side of the room.hope he comes since he told my friend he is coming to her tomorrow also rather than todsy as he'd planned.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its a beautiful day and Ive been woken up by one of those automated phonecalls telling me Imcan have a new boiler!!!!

We are on school pickup tonight.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its a beautiful day and Ive been woken up by one of those automated phonecalls telling me Imcan have a new boiler!!!!
> 
> We are on school pickup tonight.


Good morning, still dark here. Off early today. Its going to be warm, over70. Love and hugs to all xxxx from us


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am EST and 18'C (64'F) Still dark here too and raining.
It's going to be 22'C (72'F) in Halifax today. Enjoy the weather. Rain is following.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

My computers are possessed this morning. The computer in the family room keeps jumping all over Connections and my little laptop took 3 times to get started. I don't like it when technology doesn't cooperate. How am I going to talk to the travellers.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Nobody online.
One thing that I miss, I realized last night as I was sitting knitting with all my kitties around me, I miss knitting with people. I've never really done that before. Sometimes DD comes down and crochets with me, but she is a flitter crocheter. She does a row or part of a row, says she is bored and leaves again.
I'd love to go into Toronto for knit night at The Purple Purl, but that is a long way to go.
The local group gets together on the same night as the meeting night for work, so I never get to go there. I must check out the group near work.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Good afternoon ladies. It's a dull grey day in Worthing to match my mood. I decided it was time I saw the doctor again about my knees, but the answerphone says they are only taking emergency appointments as they are so busy. Just as I plucked up the courage. I'll try again next week. I seem to be in constant pain these days. Must be the cold.

Whinge over. I got bored and did what I had vowed not to. I started another knitting project. A nice quick tee which I am sizing down to fit the twins for Christmas. I need to order some wool to start the Christmas jumpers for the boys.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

What is with spinning people in this area. All the scheduled meeting nights are spinning related, unless I want to go out of my way. But if I'm going to Ajax and Pickering, I might as well go to Toronto.
The Spinning Wheel Museum in Colborne is closing. They are selling all their antique spinning wheels on kijiji website. Such a shame that no other museum would pay for the collection.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good afternoon ladies. It's a dull grey day in Worthing to match my mood. I decided it was time I saw the doctor again about my knees, but the answerphone says they are only taking emergency appointments as they are so busy. Just as I plucked up the courage. I'll try again next week. I seem to be in constant pain these days. Must be the cold.
> 
> Whinge over. I got bored and did what I had vowed not to. I started another knitting project. A nice quick tee which I am sizing down to fit the twins for Christmas. I need to order some wool to start the Christmas jumpers for the boys.


I wish I could help you with courage. But I want you to be without pain. Please try again.

My WIPs are out of control. I admit it. I either need to finish something to get some needles back, or I need to buy new needles.  :roll:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wish I could help you with courage. But I want you to be without pain. Please try again.
> 
> My WIPs are out of control. I admit it. I either need to finish something to get some needles back, or I need to buy new needles.  :roll:


I must do 1 new, 2 wips etc.

Yay, the sun is out. What a difference it makes.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Mornig from an overcast nd somewhat cool Pa. Temps in low 60's, Have had furnace on low for a few days as DH gets vey cold after dialysis. He has also picked up a slight cold. Nuts, but with the weather changing from thing to another and his immune system so low, I' m not surprised.Been up early today. Have been to the lab and taking DH to the chiropractor in about an hour.Hope to get some packing done today.

Londy and Purple sounds like you both are enjoying your trip and the weather seems to be cooperating for you.Sorry you didn't get to see the whales, that would have been so exciting for you.

Saxy keep your courage up as Nitzi said. It is not fun to have painful knees.To bad they couldn't make an appt. for you to see the doctor. It seems at times you dear ladies have to wait a long time to get your helth issues taken care of. Sending gentle hugs your way and stay off your feet and enjoy your knitting.

Nitzi I also have too many wips. Getting ready for FL. I found projects I had truly forgotten about. What are we going to do about our shared problem with wips. I have bought more needles as some of mine are on wip projects. We need professional help I think???????lol

Jolly Ms Liberty may love to wear the sweater you are making to keep herself warm this winter. Good luck on your project dear.

Pam enjoy your visit with your friends.

GS I hate when the phone rings early in the am and it is someone trying to sell me something I don't want. Is hard to be polite to them. How are your teeth feeling???

Linky and Binky good morning dear friends. Hope your weather has improved. Tornados and such are so scary. Hope the nasty weather isn't close to you, although I don't want anyone to have nasty weather.Stay safe.

Jynx are you home yet?????

Chrissy your choral group sings beautifully. How long have you been a member. Did you have to try out or just join in????

Lifeline how is school going???Have you been well and getting plenty of rest.Do you have a project on the needles???

Xiang Can't wait till the babies arrive. Do they have names picked out for them yet??/Hope your DD is doing well.

I must toddle along, much to try to do to get ready for trip. Hugs around. Purly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, still dark here. Off early today. Its going to be warm, over70. Love and hugs to all xxxx from us


Hope you both have a wonderful day. Xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I keep mine at 68'f. We have duvets and sweaters.


This is true but with little kids in the house that don't like to be bundled it is easier just to turn it up a bit, I really need to start working on my afghan but it is so hard for me to do something for myself.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> It's Columbus day here so the stores had 50% off coupons. I got two quilting rulers I've wanted for so long but the price was high and a knit book of patterns for big ladies including a coat sweater. And another book with clothes for Barbie dolls. I'm just a kid at heart well actually I'm hoping to make gifts for my friend's grand child and donate for Christmas needy children. I hope I get this dumb sweater done. The pattern is done by a person who does not think all the info is necessary like the gauge...and how many rows yield 96 stitches with increases. I can do the math but I paid $10 for one sweater pattern and would like her to do the math I am grumpy because I have to figure out how to get it to be less wide and still not distort the piece. And I have to start all over having done 30 rows... Grrrr. I can't even tell from the pattern if this piece is the whole front or something else and I restarted it before due to the beginning rolling up like a shade. Still rolls. I went to the site on the pattern and it's just a paragraph on the company Tidal Yarns.


Sorry you are having so much trouble with your knitting. I'm making baby clothes for my closest friend's new grandchild due in December. I stupidly bought a really fine yarn, it's taking ages to knit up. I'll knit some hats in between As Christmas gifts. I say I will do this every year, this year I will.
Getting coupons for money off sounds great to me, we don't have things like that here, only sales which I hate. Look after yourself. Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The weather here is lovely. I'm sitting here in a tank top with the windows open. I love this weather! It's supposed to end in a couple of days so I'm enjoying it now.


Yes definitely enjoy while you can it is chilly here and very rainy!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> The weather here is lovely. I'm sitting here in a tank top with the windows open. I love this weather! It's supposed to end in a couple of days so I'm enjoying it now.


It's freezing here & so damp. :-(


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I do, too. We have it set to go as low as 57F at night. The furnace will kick on if it gets that cold. Haven't had to turn it on yet, but will soon I'm sure.


We unfortunately have already had to turn ours on as we have had nights that have gotten down into the low 40's this week we are expecting a couple in the 30's bbbrrrrrr :shock:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Nobody online.
> One thing that I miss, I realized last night as I was sitting knitting with all my kitties around me, I miss knitting with people. I've never really done that before. Sometimes DD comes down and crochets with me, but she is a flitter crocheter. She does a row or part of a row, says she is bored and leaves again.
> I'd love to go into Toronto for knit night at The Purple Purl, but that is a long way to go.
> The local group gets together on the same night as the meeting night for work, so I never get to go there. I must check out the group near work.


I really enjoy my knitting group on Thursdays. We have a real mix of ages. We have a good laugh & even do some knitting. I am usually helping someone.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The movie I just saw, The Judge takes place in Indiana and they had a tornado scene. Beautiful country shown in the movie.


Robert Downey Jr. was in our neck of the woods and I missed him  I love him! was the movie good by the way?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Nobody online.
> One thing that I miss, I realized last night as I was sitting knitting with all my kitties around me, I miss knitting with people. I've never really done that before. Sometimes DD comes down and crochets with me, but she is a flitter crocheter. She does a row or part of a row, says she is bored and leaves again.
> I'd love to go into Toronto for knit night at The Purple Purl, but that is a long way to go.
> The local group gets together on the same night as the meeting night for work, so I never get to go there. I must check out the group near work.


Nitzi, that would be awesome if you could start knitting with a group I love our group even though we don't all knit but it is still nice being there with other people working on what they enjoy!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Good afternoon ladies. It's a dull grey day in Worthing to match my mood. I decided it was time I saw the doctor again about my knees, but the answerphone says they are only taking emergency appointments as they are so busy. Just as I plucked up the courage. I'll try again next week. I seem to be in constant pain these days. Must be the cold.
> 
> Whinge over. I got bored and did what I had vowed not to. I started another knitting project. A nice quick tee which I am sizing down to fit the twins for Christmas. I need to order some wool to start the Christmas jumpers for the boys.


Hi Saxy.
All I can say is SNAP, I'm in a grey mood too today. Sorry you couldn't get a Drs appt, that's terrible. Don't they have duty drs on? We always have one on duty who you can call.

My back is so painful, my injections don't seem to have worked. I'm having a day on my own, feeling sorry for myself today. I'm feeling so miserable I even did some ironing, so you know I'm down!

I'm knitting a really fine, plain baby cardi, it's taking forever. I've ordered some yarn for hats, I decided to knit all the family hats for Christmas. I heard this week that my god-son who lives in Ecuador will be over for Christmas with his family. He has 2 really girlie girls who love Auntie Chris' knitting, so I'm looking for a pattern to knit for them.
Hope you will soon be feeling better. Love & hugs. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Mornig from an overcast nd somewhat cool Pa. Temps in low 60's, Have had furnace on low for a few days as DH gets vey cold after dialysis. He has also picked up a slight cold. Nuts, but with the weather changing from thing to another and his immune system so low, I' m not surprised.Been up early today. Have been to the lab and taking DH to the chiropractor in about an hour.Hope to get some packing done today.
> 
> Londy and Purple sounds like you both are enjoying your trip and the weather seems to be cooperating for you.Sorry you didn't get to see the whales, that would have been so exciting for you.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly, glad you liked our choir. My rock choir is open to anyone, all ages & there is no auditions. I consider my self not much of a singer but I feel different in the group. Next year the choir had been going for 10 years & there is to be a huge concert with about 18,000 choir members! I always say that if more people sang they would feel better! My daughter is like a different person when she's there.

Hope the packing is going well & your DH is feeling better. Not long now to the sun for you both!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> What is with spinning people in this area. All the scheduled meeting nights are spinning related, unless I want to go out of my way. But if I'm going to Ajax and Pickering, I might as well go to Toronto.
> The Spinning Wheel Museum in Colborne is closing. They are selling all their antique spinning wheels on kijiji website. Such a shame that no other museum would pay for the collection.


That is a shame that they have to be sold off instead of being able to be enjoyed by lots of people.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good afternoon ladies. It's a dull grey day in Worthing to match my mood. I decided it was time I saw the doctor again about my knees, but the answerphone says they are only taking emergency appointments as they are so busy. Just as I plucked up the courage. I'll try again next week. I seem to be in constant pain these days. Must be the cold.
> 
> Whinge over. I got bored and did what I had vowed not to. I started another knitting project. A nice quick tee which I am sizing down to fit the twins for Christmas. I need to order some wool to start the Christmas jumpers for the boys.


Saxy I hope you feel better soon lots of hugs ((((((()))))))


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I thought I would save some dollars and make myself a turkey wrap at work. I now have cranberry sauce, turkey juice and cheese on my knee, on my desk and on the floor of my cubicle. But it did taste good. Smells like Thanksgiving in here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Nitzi, that would be awesome if you could start knitting with a group I love our group even though we don't all knit but it is still nice being there with other people working on what they enjoy!


I tried to find a group once before. I'm in a spinning area! They all want to spin here. I'm thinking I should buy a little folding spinning wheel and join the crowd.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We unfortunately have already had to turn ours on as we have had nights that have gotten down into the low 40's this week we are expecting a couple in the 30's bbbrrrrrr :shock:


We turned ours on in September this year.
Our low last night was 18'c (64'F) and the low for the next couple of nights will be 13'C (55'F) and I'm further north than you. Freaky weather!!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Mornig from an overcast nd somewhat cool Pa. Temps in low 60's, Have had furnace on low for a few days as DH gets vey cold after dialysis. He has also picked up a slight cold. Nuts, but with the weather changing from thing to another and his immune system so low, I' m not surprised.Been up early today. Have been to the lab and taking DH to the chiropractor in about an hour.Hope to get some packing done today.
> 
> Nitzi I also have too many wips. Getting ready for FL. I found projects I had truly forgotten about. What are we going to do about our shared problem with wips. I have bought more needles as some of mine are on wip projects. We need professional help I think???????lol
> 
> I must toddle along, much to try to do to get ready for trip. Hugs around. Purly


Maybe ? More needles might help as knitting is therapy    Once a year I undo my hopeless WIPs.

I actually found 2 more WIPs last night while I was looking for 1 of my 2 winter purses. I need organizing........


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wish I could help you with courage. But I want you to be without pain. Please try again.
> 
> My WIPs are out of control. I admit it. I either need to finish something to get some needles back, or I need to buy new needles.  :roll:


New needles are always good 😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Mornig from an overcast nd somewhat cool Pa. Temps in low 60's, Have had furnace on low for a few days as DH gets vey cold after dialysis. He has also picked up a slight cold. Nuts, but with the weather changing from thing to another and his immune system so low, I' m not surprised.Been up early today. Have been to the lab and taking DH to the chiropractor in about an hour.Hope to get some packing done today.
> 
> Londy and Purple sounds like you both are enjoying your trip and the weather seems to be cooperating for you.Sorry you didn't get to see the whales, that would have been so exciting for you.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly, I am in extreme anticipation now, and yes they do have names picked out, but there could be a spanner in the works; as to what the babies will actually be! The Sonographer who did her ultrasound yesterday, made a comment that made DD feel that she had been given incorreCT information about having 2 girls, so the jury is out, until she can speak with the Obstetrician today. She has been feeling that she has a boy and a girl, but she isn't sure, in case she is just hoping for her DH's sake


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls.... We've been shopping today as my phone contract was up.....I've got a new phone, one of these smart things, purely wasted on me...DH is playing nicely on it.....and keeps asking me to play with it ! The phone I mean ! All I want is to be able to phone and text.....not dance and sing... Anyway he's happy. 

We sW the family tonight. DS is in France next week and then on the Friday he and DIL go on their cruise.

How are our wanderers?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wish I could help you with courage. But I want you to be without pain. Please try again.
> 
> My WIPs are out of control. I admit it. I either need to finish something to get some needles back, or I need to buy new needles.  :roll:


I've got so many on, I've not finished anything for months...

Saxy I want you to get those knees sorted out..if I can do the dentists you can see the doctor.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I thought I would save some dollars and make myself a turkey wrap at work. I now have cranberry sauce, turkey juice and cheese on my knee, on my desk and on the floor of my cubicle. But it did taste good. Smells like Thanksgiving in here.


As long as you enjoyed it, the others can relive Thanksgiving, vicariously through the aroma 😆😇


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls.... We've been shopping today as my phone contract was up.....I've got a new phone, one of these smart things, purely wasted on me...DH is playing nicely on it.....and keeps asking me to play with it ! The phone I mean ! All I want is to be able to phone and text.....not dance and sing... Anyway he's happy.
> 
> We sW the family tonight. DS is in France next week and then on the Friday he and DIL go on their cruise.
> 
> How are our wanderers?


Good morning Susan, i hope you do get to enjoy your new phone - did you choose it yourself, or was it chosen for you? I am still wait ing for the new Note 4 Samsung to be released here (could be another 20 years, the way things are fine! ) On a more positive n one for me, I have actually got my Samsung Note 1 working again, after it fell into some water a few months back. I have put a new, extended life battery in it, and it is almost like having a new phoneedles, and I now have my lovely little stylus back again. So now I can happily wait for the phone I want, and maybe even change my telecom provider - to one which has better deals 😊😆


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I thought I would save some dollars and make myself a turkey wrap at work. I now have cranberry sauce, turkey juice and cheese on my knee, on my desk and on the floor of my cubicle. But it did taste good. Smells like Thanksgiving in here.


Sounds yummy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Saxy I hope you feel better soon lots of hugs ((((((()))))))


Ditto from me! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We unfortunately have already had to turn ours on as we have had nights that have gotten down into the low 40's this week we are expecting a couple in the 30's bbbrrrrrr :shock:


Brrrrrr is right! We are still in the low 50s overnight here. The rain has arrived.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Saxy.
> All I can say is SNAP, I'm in a grey mood too today. Sorry you couldn't get a Drs appt, that's terrible. Don't they have duty drs on? We always have one on duty who you can call.
> 
> My back is so painful, my injections don't seem to have worked.  I'm having a day on my own, feeling sorry for myself today. I'm feeling so miserable I even did some ironing, so you know I'm down!
> ...


Oh Chrissy. So sorry your back is still bothering you. Sending gentle and healing hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> New needles are always good 😆


Ya'll are preaching to the choir 

New needles *are* always good


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Brrrrrr is right! We are still in the low 50s overnight here. The rain has arrived.


We are still running the A/C in my house , i like to keep it closer to 65 than 70 LOL ... downright frosty  
At night we save on the electric bill by shutting it off all the way and opening up the windows 

Well , thats what i do ... there are others here who shiver under their blankets as if it were winter or something Teeheehee ..


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Chrissy i too am sorry to hear that the shots arent helping your back . Mine helped my neck wonderfully till the car accident .... from then on its not had any relief just a variation in the level.

I hope that it gets sorted out and you feel better


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hiya Nitzi , The mess from your lunch is just proof that it was a great lunch !!! 

I bet the smell had some stomachs growling around you  

Mine was growling from reading it !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

******** Special Announcement********

Moe Moe has been *found* safe and sound .

We got a call from dd 2 and dd1 and i went on the hunt where he was sighted and we found him ! YAY !!    :thumbup:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

computer dying be back later 


XOXOXOX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I tried to find a group once before. I'm in a spinning area! They all want to spin here. I'm thinking I should buy a little folding spinning wheel and join the crowd.


Wait for me I want to do some spinning too. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lovey drive through tne Cape breton national park. The colours were fantastic. Lovely hotel here in Baddeck and have fou d a lys. Will go yomorrow when it is open. Love and hugs xlxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening, my beautiful girls from a lovely hotel in Baddeck, Cape Breton Island, NovaScotia!
Have had another brilliant day, driving round this wonderful coastline and the weather is being really kind to us. So wish you could all be here kkwith us, what a time we would have!!!
We were driven up to a beautiful golfing hotel, just for a look but when we got there, surprise surprise, theft was a whole team of waiters ready to serve us a delicious lunch, courtesy of our travel company!
We also went to the Alexander Graham Bell museum, all very interesting and if you want to know anything about the man, just ask us!
Saxy and Chris, so sorry you are suffering, wish I could take it away from you to give you a break! Keep soldiering on girls. 
I meant to post pictures of the beautiful knitted gifts given to us by Pram and Nitzi. The lovely Green cowl is mine from Nitzi, the purple one obviously for Mrs P! Miss Pam made me the gorgeous shawl in my favourite colour andthe lovely scarf for you know who. Thanks again, lovely ladies!
Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening, my beautiful girls from a lovely hotel in Baddeck, Cape Breton Island, NovaScotia!
> Have had another brilliant day, driving round this wonderful coastline and the weather is being really kind to us. So wish you could all be here kkwith us, what a time we would have!!!
> We were driven up to a beautiful golfing hotel, just for a look but when we got there, surprise surprise, theft was a whole team of waiters ready to serve us a delicious lunch, courtesy of our travel company!
> We also went to the Alexander Graham Bell museum, all very interesting and if you want to know anything about the man, just ask us!
> ...


Ps. Londy tried to post pictures but lost wifi, so she will try and do it tomorrow. We are off for any early night. Another action packed day tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> ******** Special Announcement********
> 
> Moe Moe has been *found* safe and sound .
> 
> We got a call from dd 2 and dd1 and i went on the hunt where he was sighted and we found him ! YAY !!    :thumbup:


Yay!!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> ******** Special Announcement********
> 
> Moe Moe has been *found* safe and sound .
> 
> We got a call from dd 2 and dd1 and i went on the hunt where he was sighted and we found him ! YAY !!    :thumbup:


Yay. Never give up on a Chiahuahua! Give that doggie a stern talking to about running away. And then cuddle him.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening, my beautiful girls from a lovely hotel in Baddeck, Cape Breton Island, NovaScotia!
> Have had another brilliant day, driving round this wonderful coastline and the weather is being really kind to us. So wish you could all be here kkwith us, what a time we would have!!!
> We were driven up to a beautiful golfing hotel, just for a look but when we got there, surprise surprise, theft was a whole team of waiters ready to serve us a delicious lunch, courtesy of our travel company!
> We also went to the Alexander Graham Bell museum, all very interesting and if you want to know anything about the man, just ask us!
> ...


When we were at that golfing hotel we only got ice cream. But it was lovely.

Are you staying at the Inverary Resort in Baddeck. Baddeck is a lovely summer town. How is it in the fall? Have fun at the yarn store.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Wait for me I want to do some spinning too. Xxx


I'll check in Colborne and see what the museum has left. :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I bought more yarn on my way back. More WIPS... argh. But it was so soft and it was orchid colour. I almost bought some sock yarn in variegated fall colours.
This day doesn't seem so gloomy now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Back to playing with yarn.
Have a good night.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hello girls, its absolutely pourinng down. I was going to go to Guisborough but I,m stopping in now. I'll cathc up on my knitting and make a yorkshire pudding dinner. Oh I can hardly contain my excitement!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yay!!!!!


what she said


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It's foggy out and going to rain tonight.
I saw a clip on the news this morning of a kangaroo bouncing in snow. Isn't it supposed to be spring down there?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I nforgot again.....My hairdresser is coming in half an hour...Ive just had a txt to say sorry shes running late. Its just as well she is hahahah.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It's foggy out and going to rain tonight.
> I saw a clip on the news this morning of a kangaroo bouncing in snow. Isn't it supposed to be spring down there?


Morning nitz....Terrible weather here too. But we cant grumble. at least when we get snow we dont have kangaroos running round :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning nitz....Terrible weather here too. But we cant grumble. at least when we get snow we dont have kangaroos running round :roll:


I hear we're sending you a big storm after the weekend. There's been too much rain lately. I want some sun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I have a pigheaded cat who wants my milk in my cereal instead of his milk.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's very quiet here this morning.
I'm off to work.
Talk to you later.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> ******** Special Announcement********
> 
> Moe Moe has been *found* safe and sound .
> 
> We got a call from dd 2 and dd1 and i went on the hunt where he was sighted and we found him ! YAY !!    :thumbup:


Linky, so pleased that the little dog has been found, a big relief to you all. Thanks for your message, I'm feeling better today, just wish I could get rid of this pain!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning girls from an overcast Pa. Having to delay our trip for a few days. DH has a cold and my ra has flared, but hopefully will go on Tuesday or Wednesday.Need to start pcking up. Was going to do it yesterday, but we were both feeling ucky. will try later today.

Nitzi congrats on more yarn. Orchid is such a pretty color. What do you think you will make with it?

Linky so glad MoeMoe found. Know he must be happy to be home also. Scary world out there for a tiny dog.

Chrissy so sorry your shots aren't helping. Will you have any more injections to see if they will help. Very gentle hugs sent to you.

GS good luck with your new phone. I do wish I had gotten a phone that just answers and sends calls. I haven't yet figured out how to use it.

Londy and Purple you ladies seem to be having a grand time on your adventure. Can't wait to see the gifts you recieved from Nitzi and Pam.How many more days have you left of your time in Nova Scotia????

I am going to go get dressed or my day. An early start tody. Everyone have a pleasant day. Hope the weather is or will be good to you where ever you are. Purly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Ps. Londy tried to post pictures but lost wifi, so she will try and do it tomorrow. We are off for any early night. Another action packed day tomorrow. Xxx


Continue to enjoy yourselves, it sounds like you are having a really wonderful time. Lots of love to you both. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im intermmittant because I'm waiting for the dinner. I am on my new phine on a teporary number until they trandfer my number over. 

Ive had a lovely talk with chrissy this morning, we had a little giggle. its nice talking to my KP friends....loved the chat


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Im intermmittant because I'm waiting for the dinner. I am on my new phine on a teporary number until they trandfer my number over.
> 
> Ive had a lovely talk with chrissy this morning, we had a little giggle. its nice talking to my KP friends....loved the chat


It was good to speak to you too, cheered me up to have a little natter! Hope you are going out to show off your new hair-do?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls from an overcast Pa. Having to delay our trip for a few days. DH has a cold and my ra has flared, but hopefully will go on Tuesday or Wednesday.Need to start pcking up. Was going to do it yesterday, but we were both feeling ucky. will try later today.
> 
> Nitzi congrats on more yarn. Orchid is such a pretty color. What do you think you will make with it?
> 
> ...


Hi Purly
Thanks for the hugs! They are badly needed at the moment. I have another appt to see the consultant in a couple of weeks, don't know what's going to happen then. 
So sorry you & your DH are feeling poorly, hope you will soon be feeling well enough to pack your bags & head for the sunshine. Susan has been telling me how you plan a meet up, I can imagine you have so much in common. 
Please take care & don't tire yourself out. Love & hugs. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a pigheaded cat who wants my milk in my cereal instead of his milk.


Only time my cat drinks milk is if it's had cereal in it. Cats are a very strange species. My old lady, over 20 now, is turning very strange in her old age. This week she is sleeping on the ironing board, good excuse not to use it!
Sorry your weather is not so good, it's cold here but not raining so far today. The weekend looks ok and you can keep your storm, we've got our own.lol. Xx


----------



## RitaMc (Sep 16, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hello girls, its absolutely pourinng down. I was going to go to Guisborough but I,m stopping in now. I'll cathc up on my knitting and make a yorkshire pudding dinner. Oh I can hardly contain my excitement!


What time is dinner being served? Yum yum. I will do the wash up since you did the cooking. I will bring my knitting project along and then we can sit and knit for a bit before I head for home.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been playing with my phone this afternoon. What a time waster! never mind I'm just yuppy now. My number is going to stay the same but that wont be sorted until tomorrow.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> What time is dinner being served? Yum yum. I will do the wash up since you did the cooking. I will bring my knitting project along and then we can sit and knit for a bit before I head for home.


Hi Rita , you are most welcome to have dinner with us, anytime, you neednt wash up neither.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been playing with my phone this afternoon. What a time waster! never mind I'm just yuppy now. My number is going to stay the same but that wont be sorted until tomorrow.


Hello Susan. I hope you manage to work out your phone. I have to say I gave up on my smart phone, I couldn't really use it properly and the only thing it was smart for was running up my electricity bill!!! as it needed charging every five minutes :O


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I thought I would save some dollars and make myself a turkey wrap at work. I now have cranberry sauce, turkey juice and cheese on my knee, on my desk and on the floor of my cubicle. But it did taste good. Smells like Thanksgiving in here.


I always end up wearing something that I am eating, went out not to long ago and I had just told my kids that I made it through the meal without getting it on me and the waiter picked up my plate and dropped my fork right in my lap :shock: so close...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls from an overcast Pa. Having to delay our trip for a few days. DH has a cold and my ra has flared, but hopefully will go on Tuesday or Wednesday.Need to start pcking up. Was going to do it yesterday, but we were both feeling ucky. will try later today.
> 
> Nitzi congrats on more yarn. Orchid is such a pretty color. What do you think you will make with it?
> 
> ...


Hi Purly sorry you and DH are not up to getting away to the warmth yet. Get better soon both of you.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls.... We've been shopping today as my phone contract was up.....I've got a new phone, one of these smart things, purely wasted on me...DH is playing nicely on it.....and keeps asking me to play with it ! The phone I mean ! All I want is to be able to phone and text.....not dance and sing... Anyway he's happy.
> 
> We sW the family tonight. DS is in France next week and then on the Friday he and DIL go on their cruise.
> 
> How are our wanderers?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And I know what you mean I have one too and I just wanted a simple phone also I do play one game on it but I did that on my simple phone.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi Purly sorry you and DH are not up to getting away to the warmth yet. Get better soon both of you.


Hi all. It's dull here this morning but not raining at the moment. Was able to get out for a walk earlier. Am now getting ready to go buy some groceries. Then I'll come home and hopefully get on with some knitting.  Hope everyone is having a good day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! ♡ xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi Purly sorry you and DH are not up to getting away to the warmth yet. Get better soon both of you.


Ditto from me!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good morning Susan, i hope you do get to enjoy your new phone - did you choose it yourself, or was it chosen for you? I am still wait ing for the new Note 4 Samsung to be released here (could be another 20 years, the way things are fine! ) On a more positive n one for me, I have actually got my Samsung Note 1 working again, after it fell into some water a few months back. I have put a new, extended life battery in it, and it is almost like having a new phoneedles, and I now have my lovely little stylus back again. So now I can happily wait for the phone I want, and maybe even change my telecom provider - to one which has better deals 😊😆


Jess has the Note 4 and it is pretty cool but it is also alot bigger than the Samsung 4 that I have.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good morning Susan, i hope you do get to enjoy your new phone - did you choose it yourself, or was it chosen for you? I am still wait ing for the new Note 4 Samsung to be released here (could be another 20 years, the way things are fine! ) On a more positive n one for me, I have actually got my Samsung Note 1 working again, after it fell into some water a few months back. I have put a new, extended life battery in it, and it is almost like having a new phoneedles, and I now have my lovely little stylus back again. So now I can happily wait for the phone I want, and maybe even change my telecom provider - to one which has better deals 😊😆


Jess has the Note 4 and it is pretty cool but it is also alot bigger than the Samsung 4 that I have.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> ******** Special Announcement********
> 
> Moe Moe has been *found* safe and sound .
> 
> We got a call from dd 2 and dd1 and i went on the hunt where he was sighted and we found him ! YAY !!    :thumbup:


That is awesome!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> What time is dinner being served? Yum yum. I will do the wash up since you did the cooking. I will bring my knitting project along and then we can sit and knit for a bit before I head for home.


I'll bring the wine. Rose?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It was sunny here again today. I did a lot of running around and filled up the car with fuel again (so his majesty can use it as ever). Saw the boys. The only work I've got done is some washing and some printing. Now it's evening and I should think about dinner. I'm on my way Susan!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Chris I hope you are feeling better gentle hugs (())
Purly you and Dh rest before you head out on your trip 
Gs I totally understand about the smart phone thrill either I sit in front of a computer all day why would I want to use a itty-bitty teeny tiny screen instead, I have barely used it for more than texting.
Purple and Londy I am so happy the weather is nice for you, it has been miserable here for the past four days.
Jynx I hope that you have had a very enjoyable time on your trip and if you are home that you had a safe trip and you are doing well, I still can't believe you surprised us it was awesome!
Judi I hope she does have a boy that would be so awesome for you they are so adorable (little girls are too, but it is a different kind of adorable hehehe....does that make since)

I need to go for now and help my kiddo's, enjoy whatever part of the day you are in.

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It was sunny here again today. I did a lot of running around and filled up the car with fuel again (so his majesty can use it as ever). Saw the boys. The only work I've got done is some washing and some printing. Now it's evening and I should think about dinner. I'm on my way Susan!


Enjoy the sun. I'm beginning to wonder what that is.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. It's dull here this morning but not raining at the moment. Was able to get out for a walk earlier. Am now getting ready to go buy some groceries. Then I'll come home and hopefully get on with some knitting.  Hope everyone is having a good day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! ♡ xxxooo


Enjoy the knitting.
Love ya back


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> And I know what you mean I have one too and I just wanted a simple phone also I do play one game on it but I did that on my simple phone.


I think I've gotten used to the new touchscreen tablet/laptop way. Last night mum asked me to help her with her little laptop. It's an ASUS just like mine, but hers is older. I'm swiping the screen and stabbing the screen and complaining that it's not working. DD finally laughs her head off and says "Mum, you do know that laptop is NOT touchscreen"
oops :roll: ;-)

Go with the flow Bink, you'll get used to it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I always end up wearing something that I am eating, went out not to long ago and I had just told my kids that I made it through the meal without getting it on me and the waiter picked up my plate and dropped my fork right in my lap :shock: so close...


Did he get a tip??


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls from an overcast Pa. Having to delay our trip for a few days. DH has a cold and my ra has flared, but hopefully will go on Tuesday or Wednesday.Need to start pcking up. Was going to do it yesterday, but we were both feeling ucky. will try later today.
> 
> Nitzi congrats on more yarn. Orchid is such a pretty color. What do you think you will make with it?
> 
> ...


I hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I've just heard that the "powers that control" are talking about locking the internet down. And I was enjoying getting on KP when nothing was happening here.
It seems like all they ever do is think about ways to change things.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Saxy you can have dinner with me anytime bonny lass.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've just heard that the "powers that control" are talking about locking the internet down. And I was enjoying getting on KP when nothing was happening here.
> It seems like all they ever do is think about ways to change things.


Do you mean kp is closeing?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy the knitting.
> Love ya back


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think I've gotten used to the new touchscreen tablet/laptop way. Last night mum asked me to help her with her little laptop. It's an ASUS just like mine, but hers is older. I'm swiping the screen and stabbing the screen and complaining that it's not working. DD finally laughs her head off and says "Mum, you do know that laptop is NOT touchscreen"
> oops :roll: ;-)
> 
> Go with the flow Bink, you'll get used to it.


Too funny!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Do you mean kp is closeing?


Hi Susan. I think she means at her work. At least I hope that's what she means!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't worry Susan. If they ever decided to close down knitting paradise, we could all jump over to private link on facebook and keep on chatting. No way will I lose contact with my friends.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Do you mean kp is closeing?


Just for me :-(
I'll have to add another browser that they aren't watching. Anyone know anything about Internet Navigator?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello Rita, Susan is a wonderful cook. Her Yorkshire puddings are awesome. Drop by anytime.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Don't worry Susan. If they ever decided to close down knitting paradise, we could all jump over to private link on facebook and keep on chatting. No way will I lose contact with my friends.


Me neeither purley. You all mean too much to me....Im hoping you and K are feeling a little better. You're not getting nervous for our meet are you / hahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Me neeither purley. You all mean too much to me....Im hoping you and K are feeling a little better. You're not getting nervous for our meet are you / hahaha


You didnt see my dumplings today. flat as a fart they were. Id measured ingrediants wrong!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Don't worry Susan. If they ever decided to close down knitting paradise, we could all jump over to private link on facebook and keep on chatting. No way will I lose contact with my friends.


Or we'll Skype more.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Nitzi bosses never want their employees to do anything but work, even if there is down time. I guess they have a point as they are paying our salaries, but as long as one is not abusing the system and getting their work done timely and accurately I really can't see the harm, esp. in your job where you wait for beeps and such.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Lifeline I notice my super smart phone seems to need to recharge every night. I barely use it. Can't understand why it needs recharged everyday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Lifeline I notice my super smart phone seems to need to recharge every night. I barely use it. Can't understand why it needs recharged everyday.


If you can find the settings turn off the Bluetooth. If you are not using a headset or sending things wirelessly to printers, you don't need it and it really wastes the battery. I did that on mine and I don't have to charge it every night now.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Nitzi i know nothing about navigator. I am challenged just by getting on computer every day.lol


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't know I had a Bluetooth on my phone. I will tell DH about and see if he can fix it.Thanks for the input.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Don't worry Susan. If they ever decided to close down knitting paradise, we could all jump over to private link on facebook and keep on chatting. No way will I lose contact with my friends.


I agree completely!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Just for me :-(
> I'll have to add another browser that they aren't watching. Anyone know anything about Internet Navigator?


That is a major bummer!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Nitzi bosses never want their employees to do anything but work, even if there is down time. I guess they have a point as they are paying our salaries, but as long as one is not abusing the system and getting their work done timely and accurately I really can't see the harm, esp. in your job where you wait for beeps and such.


I spend most of my day waiting for something. With the new team, its waiting for the computers to finish running things. With the old team it was waiting for something to beep and complain.
The main complaint here is from security that KP has ads on it. (ooh no, not ads) I don't click on any of them so I don't know why it's a problem.
(And KP keeps me from going postal because they won't let me knit  )


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Nitzi bosses never want their employees to do anything but work, even if there is down time. I guess they have a point as they are paying our salaries, but as long as one is not abusing the system and getting their work done timely and accurately I really can't see the harm, esp. in your job where you wait for beeps and such.


Again, I completely agree!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is a major bummer!


I'm getting to learn new software

:lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im going to my bed now to watch my tv.....Have a great night. Tomorrow I shall get up and play with my phone! seriously Im at stroke clinic tomorrow, and its my very last one......have a great evening all of you...love youxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm getting to learn new software
> 
> :lol:


Well, at least there's a positive to this!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im going to my bed now to watch my tv.....Have a great night. Tomorrow I shall get up and play with my phone! seriously Im at stroke clinic tomorrow, and its my very last one......have a great evening all of you...love youxxx


Sleep well, Susan!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Girls I am skyping with son tonight. I think he may have gotten married today. Left me crypt message, left me hanging.He and his fiancee bought a school together in S.Korea and are having it remodeled at the moment. They will teach English to students from age 5 to 18. Excited for them and wish them every success for their new undertaking. When his contract is up with the college he teaches at he will be working for himself full time. His fi ancee will run school herself for now and son will do all the legal and financial stuff.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im going to my bed now to watch my tv.....Have a great night. Tomorrow I shall get up and play with my phone! seriously Im at stroke clinic tomorrow, and its my very last one......have a great evening all of you...love youxxx


Good night.
Have fun playing with the phone.
Congratulations on graduating from the stroke clinic.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Girls I am skyping with son tonight. I think he may have gotten married today. Left me crypt message, left me hanging.He and his fiancee bought a school together in S.Korea and are having it remodeled at the moment. They will teach English to students from age 5 to 18. Excited for them and wish them every success for their new undertaking. When his contract is up with the college he teaches at he will be working for himself full time. His fi ancee will run school herself for now and son will do all the legal and financial stuff.


Did you know this was planned? Or is it a surprise?
It's always nice to be your own boss. It sounds like their school will be popular.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS not nervous at all about meeting you, just plain jumping out of my pants excited to see you and Albert. Kenny is very excited too.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Have run and pick up DH from dialysis. Love to all. Purly


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Have run and pick up DH from dialysis. Love to all. Purly


Have a good night.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> When we were at that golfing hotel we only got ice cream. But it was lovely.
> 
> Are you staying at the Inverary Resort in Baddeck. Baddeck is a lovely summer town. How is it in the fall? Have fun at the yarn store.


No dear, we are at Giselle's Country hotel which is almost opposite the best yarn shop in Canada, according to one of the customers in there. It's called Baa-deck Yarns, lol!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No dear, we are at Giselle's Country hotel which is almost opposite the best yarn shop in Canada, according to one of the customers in there. It's called Baa-deck Yarns, lol!


Wow what a great place to be staying. Enjoy the rest of your time away.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Girls I am skyping with son tonight. I think he may have gotten married today. Left me crypt message, left me hanging.He and his fiancee bought a school together in S.Korea and are having it remodeled at the moment. They will teach English to students from age 5 to 18. Excited for them and wish them every success for their new undertaking. When his contract is up with the college he teaches at he will be working for himself full time. His fi ancee will run school herself for now and son will do all the legal and financial stuff.


Wow! That is amazing that they might be married and also amazing about the school they will have bought! Congratulations!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No dear, we are at Giselle's Country hotel which is almost opposite the best yarn shop in Canada, according to one of the customers in there. It's called Baa-deck Yarns, lol!


That sounds wonderful!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> ******** Special Announcement********
> 
> Moe Moe has been *found* safe and sound .
> 
> We got a call from dd 2 and dd1 and i went on the hunt where he was sighted and we found him ! YAY !!    :thumbup:


That is excellent news - he must be so happy to be home again 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EST and 15'C (59'F). It's foggy out and going to rain tonight.
> I saw a clip on the news this morning of a kangaroo bouncing in snow. Isn't it supposed to be spring down there?


Yes, but the temperatures are all over the place, we don't know if we are coming or going; but I can wait for summer proper


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am EST and 12'C (54'F) Still gloomy. Parts of the subway in Toronto are flooded from all the rain that we got last night. I'm glad that wasn't snow.
I tried to adjust the clock in the kitchen and knocked it off the wall. I guess I don't know my own strength.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I think the travellers are heading out today. Good timing, Hurricane Gonzalo flies by Nova Scotia on the weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes, but the temperatures are all over the place, we don't know if we are coming or going; but I can wait for summer proper


I hear you. I dress in layers and take a bag to carry the extra layers. I'm expecting the temperature to drop to more seasonal any day now. You can keep the snow.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

This is what happens when you knock the clock off the wall. Time flies.
I need to go to work now.

Sorry about that bad joke.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morninjg girls. Ive been playing on my new phone and trying to send messages, but the spelling is terrible. I keep hitting the wrong keys. Then I get something in my head how to do it, and then 5 mins later I forget. 

Its my last stroke clinic today. 

How are you all?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

purley what a lovel suprise for you if theyve got married.....Im not nervous to meet up neither...flipping excited.....we come out 3 weeks come sunday.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from an overcast and cool Pa. I am up early as DH was up nd down all night. Now I am tired but too much to do today to go back to bed.Talked with DS last evening. He and his darling Julie are just waiting on some type of certificate that will be coming in 5 to 8 days. Once this is signed they will be married.Has been alot of rigamoroll for them. Our government and her government demand alot of paper work. The getting married part will be the easy part. We are so happy for them.

Nitzi found your joke to be most appropriate. lol

Xiang I will have to look for video of kangaroo in the snow. You must have lots of various weather patterns going on.

Londy and Purple hope you are not caught up in the bad weather coming your way. Are you leaving for home today??

GS yes we are excited also. Can't wait to see you both. Have fun at stroke meeting. Last one yea, you are a graduate.

DH feeling unwell, need to check in on him. Everyone have a great day. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am EST and 12'C (54'F) Still gloomy. Parts of the subway in Toronto are flooded from all the rain that we got last night. I'm glad that wasn't snow.
> I tried to adjust the clock in the kitchen and knocked it off the wall. I guess I don't know my own strength.


Wow, flooding in the subway?!!! What difference in the weather from last week!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> This is what happens when you knock the clock off the wall. Time flies.
> I need to go to work now.
> 
> Sorry about that bad joke.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast and cool Pa. I am up early as DH was up nd down all night. Now I am tired but too much to do today to go back to bed.Talked with DS last evening. He and his darling Julie are just waiting on some type of certificate that will be coming in 5 to 8 days. Once this is signed they will be married.Has been alot of rigamoroll for them. Our government and her government demand alot of paper work. The getting married part will be the easy part. We are so happy for them.
> 
> Nitzi found your joke to be most appropriate. lol
> 
> ...


Hi Purly. Exciting news. So sorry your DH is not feeling so well.

Not much news here. DS left early this a.m. to go back to his job in Eastern WA. Was back with us for a few weeks as they didn't have enough to keep both guys busy. Apparently it's harvest time so he's headed back.

We've got rain today but then supposed to have nice weather for a couple of days.

Hope our travellers are doing well.

Love to you all!!! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just come in from stroke clinic. i thought this would be the last one. We have had such a good time they want us to go back....I said I've achieved all my aims hahaha. but NO...Ive gotten talked into it. We have all got so friendly. Karen says she can bend the rules. Plus we are good adverts for the latest stroke victims.

The wecalled at the supermarket, had a sandwich and a coffee, because I couldnt be bothered to make tea.

Ive used my new smart fone!..I think my little tiny one with keys was faster and smarter hahaha...Whats the point of me having a smart fone when Im not smart to start with.

Ive had a txt from the wanderers and they were having coffee at McDs, still having a great time.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast and cool Pa. I am up early as DH was up nd down all night. Now I am tired but too much to do today to go back to bed.Talked with DS last evening. He and his darling Julie are just waiting on some type of certificate that will be coming in 5 to 8 days. Once this is signed they will be married.Has been alot of rigamoroll for them. Our government and her government demand alot of paper work. The getting married part will be the easy part. We are so happy for them.
> 
> Nitzi found your joke to be most appropriate. lol
> 
> ...


What exciting times for you all, your son gaining his new bride, getting the school & you have another daughter, congratulations.
Hope your DH & yourself are feeling better today. Lots of love Chris xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just come in from stroke clinic. i thought this would be the last one. We have had such a good time they want us to go back....I said I've achieved all my aims hahaha. but NO...Ive gotten talked into it. We have all got so friendly. Karen says she can bend the rules. Plus we are good adverts for the latest stroke victims.
> 
> The wecalled at the supermarket, had a sandwich and a coffee, because I couldnt be bothered to make tea.
> 
> ...


Well, it sounds like a good thing to be continuing on with the stroke group, especially since you all get along so well!

Glad our travellers are doing well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just come in from stroke clinic. i thought this would be the last one. We have had such a good time they want us to go back....I said I've achieved all my aims hahaha. but NO...Ive gotten talked into it. We have all got so friendly. Karen says she can bend the rules. Plus we are good adverts for the latest stroke victims.
> 
> The wecalled at the supermarket, had a sandwich and a coffee, because I couldnt be bothered to make tea.
> 
> ...


That all sounds positive :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im off to my bed now. Im sick of beepers and buzzers and bells etc of this phone. Nitz I dont know how you stand the bee3ps. Night night xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi girls! Well, here we are on the last stop off our wonderful journey, in Halifax. The w weather was pretty wet today which kinda spoilt our trip to Peggys Cove. We have just been out to dinner with two of our new friends from Floridaand also went to the casino where Glenda won 8 cents! We have said goodbye to our great coach driver as it is a walking tour tomorrow. Josephine says hi, she is re packing her case for the umpteenth time!!!
Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi girls! Well, here we are on the last stop off our wonderful journey, in Halifax. The w weather was pretty wet today which kinda spoilt our trip to Peggys Cove. We have just been out to dinner with two of our new friends from Floridaand also went to the casino where Glenda won 8 cents! We have said goodbye to our great coach driver as it is a walking tour tomorrow. Josephine says hi, she is re packing her case for the umpteenth time!!!
> Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxx


So sorry about the weather but it sounds like a good dsy nevertheless. Lots of love to you both! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi girls! Well, here we are on the last stop off our wonderful journey, in Halifax. The w weather was pretty wet today which kinda spoilt our trip to Peggys Cove. We have just been out to dinner with two of our new friends from Floridaand also went to the casino where Glenda won 8 cents! We have said goodbye to our great coach driver as it is a walking tour tomorrow. Josephine says hi, she is re packing her case for the umpteenth time!!!
> Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Enjoy the last part of the time you have out there. So looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, its a breezy day. Ive just got up and I'm going to catch up. I dont know whats on the plan today. I'm hoping to stay in and knit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, its a breezy day. Ive just got up and I'm going to catch up. I dont know whats on the plan today. I'm hoping to stay in and knit.


I've only repacked my case to get more wool in it. Just been brought coffee in bed by ny gorgeous friend. Off for a shower. Lovd you all xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Morning ladies. It's still too dark for me to see what the weather is like this morning butbit sounds like it's raining. Had lots of rain yesterday afternoon and evening. Supposed to clear up later today and tomorrow before more rain returns. Think I might go back to bed and read for a bit. Not sure what I'll do today. Probably some housework and a bit of knitting. Yesterday I ended up going with Mr Ric to the airports (the one where his plane currently is and the one he's moving it to by the end of the month). He needed to pick up some things from the new one so we stopped by the current one and took a few things up to the new one while we were at it. Also stopped for some lunch while we were out. It was nice spending the time with him. 

Hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

It is really rainng here. High temp today will be 52 F. Heat is on. DH will go to dialysis today. I think I will stay in. Not sure yet. Don't feel like doing much. Glad to hear the wanders are enjoying themselves. Sorry they have rain for their walking tour. Pam glad you had a nice day out with your DH. GS do whatever you want today. Thanks Chrissy. Once son gets signed certificate they are legally married. My new daughter is the sweetest person. We love her to bits and they complement one another. I'll pass your good wishes along to them.I best get movig. Dialysis already called once this am for DH to come in early. I get a little put out with them, as they always seem to do this when we have a chance to sleep in past 6am. How could they not know they were going to be busy when they schedule weekly. Oh well. Love to all. Will check back later. Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I still havent knitted. Marg came up and we had coffee. She says someone is coming to look at er house on Wednesday...Ive been doing soduko's but found them hard today. Sometimes my mind wont work.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good afternoon from a sunny Halifax, NS!
Mrs P and I have had a good day, walking miles searching for yarn and fabric shops! We were very successful, although we are both pretty yarned out now!The people here are so nice, they stop to let you cross the road and a bus driver and one of his passengers put in some of their coins in for us when we didn't have enough!
We are in a Marriott hotel and breakfast this morning was to die for. There is an omelette bar which also made waffles to order and just about anything else you can think of was available. 
Tonight, our last one, we are having a farewell dinner and then there is some fun going on on the harbour side later.
We leave here tomorrow evening and should arrive home Monday morning. 
Looking forward to catching up with you all when we get onto our computers!
Love to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a sunny Halifax, NS!
> Mrs P and I have had a good day, walking miles searching for yarn and fabric shops! We were very successful, although we are both pretty yarned out now!The people here are so nice, they stop to let you cross the road and a bus driver and one of his passengers put in some of their coins in for us when we didn't have enough!
> We are in a Marriott hotel and breakfast this morning was to die for. There is an omelette bar which also made waffles to order and just about anything else you can think of was available.
> Tonight, our last one, we are having a farewell dinner and then there is some fun going on on the harbour side later.
> ...


Hi, I'm so pleased you have had such a great time. I would have loved to see you going in all those shops. I hope you both have a great late night & enjoy yourselves. Have a great trip home. Look forward to speaking to you when you get home. Hugs to you both..


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a sunny Halifax, NS!
> Mrs P and I have had a good day, walking miles searching for yarn and fabric shops! We were very successful, although we are both pretty yarned out now!The people here are so nice, they stop to let you cross the road and a bus driver and one of his passengers put in some of their coins in for us when we didn't have enough!
> We are in a Marriott hotel and breakfast this morning was to die for. There is an omelette bar which also made waffles to order and just about anything else you can think of was available.
> Tonight, our last one, we are having a farewell dinner and then there is some fun going on on the harbour side later.
> ...


Hi, I'm so pleased you have had such a great time. I would have loved to see you going in all those shops. I hope you both have a great late night & enjoy yourselves. Have a great trip home. Look forward to speaking to you when you get home. Hugs to you both..


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a sunny Halifax, NS!
> Mrs P and I have had a good day, walking miles searching for yarn and fabric shops! We were very successful, although we are both pretty yarned out now!The people here are so nice, they stop to let you cross the road and a bus driver and one of his passengers put in some of their coins in for us when we didn't have enough!
> We are in a Marriott hotel and breakfast this morning was to die for. There is an omelette bar which also made waffles to order and just about anything else you can think of was available.
> Tonight, our last one, we are having a farewell dinner and then there is some fun going on on the harbour side later.
> ...


Hi, I'm so pleased you have had such a great time. I would have loved to see you going in all those shops. I hope you both have a great late night & enjoy yourselves. Have a great trip home. Look forward to speaking to you when you get home. Hugs to you both..


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a sunny Halifax, NS!
> Mrs P and I have had a good day, walking miles searching for yarn and fabric shops! We were very successful, although we are both pretty yarned out now!The people here are so nice, they stop to let you cross the road and a bus driver and one of his passengers put in some of their coins in for us when we didn't have enough!
> We are in a Marriott hotel and breakfast this morning was to die for. There is an omelette bar which also made waffles to order and just about anything else you can think of was available.
> Tonight, our last one, we are having a farewell dinner and then there is some fun going on on the harbour side later.
> ...


Hi, I'm so pleased you have had such a great time. I would have loved to see you going in all those shops. I hope you both have a great late night & enjoy yourselves. Have a great trip home. Look forward to speaking to you when you get home. Hugs to you both..


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SORRY MY IPAD HAD A MELTDOWN, OR I DID !!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi, I'm so pleased you have had such a great time. I would have loved to see you going in all those shops. I hope you both have a great late night & enjoy yourselves. Have a great trip home. Look forward to speaking to you when you get home. Hugs to you both..


Ditto from me!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Londy and Purple, just in case don't get on tomorrow, safe and comfortable travels home. So enjoyed meeting you both, just wish we would have had more time together. Sounds like your vacation was a great success. love and hugs to you both. I imagine your suitcases are brimming with yarn and such. Can't wait to hear all your stories. Purly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I always end up wearing something that I am eating, went out not to long ago and I had just told my kids that I made it through the meal without getting it on me and the waiter picked up my plate and dropped my fork right in my lap :shock: so close...


Did you ask for cleaning costs


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Jess has the Note 4 and it is pretty cool but it is also alot bigger than the Samsung 4 that I have.


I am still waiting for the note 4 to be available here. I need the stylus with the phone


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Chris I hope you are feeling better gentle hugs (())
> Purly you and Dh rest before you head out on your trip
> Gs I totally understand about the smart phone thrill either I sit in front of a computer all day why would I want to use a itty-bitty teeny tiny screen instead, I have barely used it for more than texting.
> Purple and Londy I am so happy the weather is nice for you, it has been miserable here for the past four days.
> ...


Hi Lisa, both babies are definitely girls, I think the Sonographer was just being a twit. Ì told DD to smack him, if he is there for the next scan. She has a minimum of 3 weeks to wait, then all medications to stop labour are being stopted, and whatever happens, will just go ahead


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think I've gotten used to the new touchscreen tablet/laptop way. Last night mum asked me to help her with her little laptop. It's an ASUS just like mine, but hers is older. I'm swiping the screen and stabbing the screen and complaining that it's not working. DD finally laughs her head off and says "Mum, you do know that laptop is NOT touchscreen"
> oops :roll: ;-)
> 
> Go with the flow Bink, you'll get used to it.


I just love my touchscreens and phones with a stylus, I am lost without them


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Don't worry Susan. If they ever decided to close down knitting paradise, we could all jump over to private link on facebook and keep on chatting. No way will I lose contact with my friends.


Google plus might be better


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Or we'll Skype more.


Now I do like this idea


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Girls I am skyping with son tonight. I think he may have gotten married today. Left me crypt message, left me hanging.He and his fiancee bought a school together in S.Korea and are having it remodeled at the moment. They will teach English to students from age 5 to 18. Excited for them and wish them every success for their new undertaking. When his contract is up with the college he teaches at he will be working for himself full time. His fi ancee will run school herself for now and son will do all the legal and financial stuff.


That sounds like a wonderful idea, I wish them well


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hear you. I dress in layers and take a bag to carry the extra layers. I'm expecting the temperature to drop to more seasonal any day now. You can keep the snow.


But I don't get any snow, remember, I am in the HOT  part of my country


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Interesting state of affairs this morning - went outside to get washing off the line, and what would anyone think would be about 2 foot from the back verandah ....... bearing in mind that our 4 yo Pitbull rescues sleepy lizards!

Saw this long shiny object ..... This is why I am extremely thankful .......... 4 yo Pitbull had not deposited an extremely angry & upset lizard, today ....... she had found a juvenile brown snake, killed it (haven't seen any sign of her being bitten) then deposited said snake, just shy of our verandah ......... at least she didn't bring it inside (so DH didnt have a heart attack), and she has survived her adventure


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:13 am EST and 3'C (37'F). Up early on a weekend because it was cold inside. I've now got a sweater on over my pajamas while I wait for the furnace to catch up.
Yesterday the temperature was dropping all day. It seems we are back to seasonal weather. DD and I did the grocery shopping yesterday. The colours are at their peak around here now. Lots of yellow, orange and reds, with only a little leaves off the trees. To the east and north of us, the leaves have started falling already.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Interesting state of affairs this morning - went outside to get washing off the line, and what would anyone think would be about 2 foot from the back verandah ....... bearing in mind that our 4 yo Pitbull rescues sleepy lizards!
> 
> Saw this long shiny object ..... This is why I am extremely thankful .......... 4 yo Pitbull had not deposited an extremely angry & upset lizard, today ....... she had found a juvenile brown snake, killed it (haven't seen any sign of her being bitten) then deposited said snake, just shy of our verandah ......... at least she didn't bring it inside (so DH didnt have a heart attack), and she has survived her adventure


Mint must be a fast hunter. I hope she never bites more than she can handle.
I used to have a cat that brought snakes home that were still alive. He'd pick them up just behind the head, they'd wrap around his neck but he could never figure out how to get them off. None of our snakes around here are poisonous or large though.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Lisa, both babies are definitely girls, I think the Sonographer was just being a twit. Ì told DD to smack him, if he is there for the next scan. She has a minimum of 3 weeks to wait, then all medications to stop labour are being stopted, and whatever happens, will just go ahead


DD has done so well. 3 weeks isn't long now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am still waiting for the note 4 to be available here. I need the stylus with the phone


I've got a little stylus for my Nokia phone, but I need to get another one. The tip has gone funny and keeps skipping now when I write notes on Jotpad. I haven't tried Jotpad on my new laptop.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> SORRY MY IPAD HAD A MELTDOWN, OR I DID !!!


   :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

0morning girls. It seemes very breezy out sidebut sunny. I need to tidy up today for my lady coming tomorrow. Mayb I might get to knit today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a sunny Halifax, NS!
> Mrs P and I have had a good day, walking miles searching for yarn and fabric shops! We were very successful, although we are both pretty yarned out now!The people here are so nice, they stop to let you cross the road and a bus driver and one of his passengers put in some of their coins in for us when we didn't have enough!
> We are in a Marriott hotel and breakfast this morning was to die for. There is an omelette bar which also made waffles to order and just about anything else you can think of was available.
> Tonight, our last one, we are having a farewell dinner and then there is some fun going on on the harbour side later.
> ...


Now you know why I'm going to retire to Nova Scotia. The scenery is beautiful and so are the people.
The harbourfront in Nova Scotia is a happening place. There is always something going on there. 
Enjoy your last day in Halifax.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> SORRY MY IPAD HAD A MELTDOWN, OR I DID !!!


We know what you mean, we hope they have 3 good times :-D


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've only repacked my case to get more wool in it. Just been brought coffee in bed by ny gorgeous friend. Off for a shower. Lovd you all xxxx


I'd be surprised if there was an inch left in your case.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im off to my bed now. Im sick of beepers and buzzers and bells etc of this phone. Nitz I dont know how you stand the bee3ps. Night night xx


They certainly get annoying sometimes. A group of us at work were trying to find a really whiny beep that was driving everyone nuts. After about an hour it stopped on its own and we never did find out what was making it. (So it could happen again :twisted: )


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning nitz. how asre you today? Im getting my words mixed up here hahaha.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

my phone just beeped. A pretty sort of beep. Ive looked at it and I cant find what it is!!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> 0morning girls. It seemes very breezy out sidebut sunny. I need to tidy up today for my lady coming tomorrow. Mayb I might get to knit today.


Good morning Susan. I hope your knitting goes better than mine has lately. I'm frogging and tinking everything.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> my phone just beeped. A pretty sort of beep. Ive looked at it and I cant find what it is!!!!!


Maybe it was just saying hello


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

My cat is snoring beside me. I think I'm going to join her and crawl back in bed until it is light out.
Purple and Londy have a wonderful last day in Nova Scotia and a fast, uneventful flight.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> morning nitz. how asre you today? Im getting my words mixed up here hahaha.


I'm still tired.
Sorry Susan I'm going to leave you here alone. I'm going back to bed.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Night night Nitzy. Hi Suan, it's a sunny morning here today & so warm. Spent yesterday with our eldest DD & her 2 wonderful boys. Their dad is away for the weekend. It's Aidens birthday tomorrow so DH & I are taking him & his brother out for lunch.....McD's, will be so pleased when they like like real food!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Night night Nitzy. Hi Suan, it's a sunny morning here today & so warm. Spent yesterday with our eldest DD & her 2 wonderful boys. Their dad is away for the weekend. It's Aidens birthday tomorrow so DH & I are


are what?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I've finished the message now! Got a call from y other GS now he's coming too!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from our last day in Halifax. Our cases are packed (Londy has had an extension built on hers). We are having a lazy coffee in bed as we don't have to check out until midday. Might take a ferry ride this morning before heading of to the air port. We have had a really wonderful time. We are looking forward to getting home and not living out of a suitcase and we will bore you with all our photos. Love you all Londy and Purple xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Mint must be a fast hunter. I hope she never bites more than she can handle.
> I used to have a cat that brought snakes home that were still alive. He'd pick them up just behind the head, they'd wrap around his neck but he could never figure out how to get them off. None of our snakes around here are poisonous or large though.


I did think about posting a picture of this snake, but then remembered that there are some people who don't like looking at them - even dead. I am not sure if Mint had been hunting this snake for a few days, cos she was trying to get at something under a bush, near our shed door, then later was following a scent at the base of the shed wall - which also happens to be under my clothes line - I am not afraid of snakes, but would prefer to be where they are not.

We have had a snake, or 2, in our yard previously, but this is the first one we have seen in about 10 years, and I have heard that they don't like to travel in an area where one of there kind has been killed, but I don't know how true that is.

I will now be worried that we will come home one day, to find that Mint has tried to discourage the wrong snake, and lost the altercation. Having said that though, she must be pretty damned fast, to be able to pick up the lizards without getting bitten, and also to get the snake - from the looks of the marks on the snakes back, she had broken its back before it could get her. I think she deposited it near the verandah to show us - she didn't try to eat it!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> DD has done so well. 3 weeks isn't long now.


She has, but she now knows that she has to slow right down to almost stop! She spent Thursday night in hospital, with a complaint of back pain, so she was in for observation, and medication, to stop the back pain progressing to labour. If she goes into labour before 34 weeks, she will be transferred to the main maternity hospital in Adelaide; because they will need to be in the NICU, until they reach gestation age of 34 weeks, then they can come to our local hospital, to fatten up and grow, to the point where they can safely go home. It is a very nerve wracking time for her now, as she is used to being busy and doing almost everything for herself, but she has some very good friends, and a wonderful older sister, who are all pitching in to help, where they can; and she also has her dad and myself, to help where ever we can 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've got a little stylus for my Nokia phone, but I need to get another one. The tip has gone funny and keeps skipping now when I write notes on Jotpad. I haven't tried Jotpad on my new laptop.


I havent heard of jot pad. Did your Nokia come with a stylus?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> are what?


you must have got her halfway through a comment, and I see she has finished it now 😂😅😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from our last day in Halifax. Our cases are packed (Londy has had an extension built on hers). We are having a lazy coffee in bed as we don't have to check out until midday. Might take a ferry ride this morning before heading of to the air port. We have had a really wonderful time. We are looking forward to getting home and not living out of a suitcase and we will bore you with all our photos. Love you all Londy and Purple xxxx


Good morning to both of you! Enjoy your ferry ride, and I hope you have a safe and reasonably comfortable flight home. xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Weve een to 2 garden centres today. I was bored


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from our last day in Halifax. Our cases are packed (Londy has had an extension built on hers). We are having a lazy coffee in bed as we don't have to check out until midday. Might take a ferry ride this morning before heading of to the air port. We have had a really wonderful time. We are looking forward to getting home and not living out of a suitcase and we will bore you with all our photos. Love you all Londy and Purple xxxx


we wont be bored im sure of it...


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from our last day in Halifax. Our cases are packed (Londy has had an extension built on hers). We are having a lazy coffee in bed as we don't have to check out until midday. Might take a ferry ride this morning before heading of to the air port. We have had a really wonderful time. We are looking forward to getting home and not living out of a suitcase and we will bore you with all our photos. Love you all Londy and Purple xxxx


Safe journey home to you bothxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> She has, but she now knows that she has to slow right down to almost stop! She spent Thursday night in hospital, with a complaint of back pain, so she was in for observation, and medication, to stop the back pain progressing to labour. If she goes into labour before 34 weeks, she will be transferred to the main maternity hospital in Adelaide; because they will need to be in the NICU, until they reach gestation age of 34 weeks, then they can come to our local hospital, to fatten up and grow, to the point where they can safely go home. It is a very nerve wracking time for her now, as she is used to being busy and doing almost everything for herself, but she has some very good friends, and a wonderful older sister, who are all pitching in to help, where they can; and she also has her dad and myself, to help where ever we can 😊


Tell her to rest, she is going to need it! Good wishes to all the family. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Just got back from a long lunch with our boys. We realised it was the first time we have taken them all out, without any of their parents. We went to McD which was the choice, there were lots of children there. Birthday for little one tomorrow. DH just making me a much needed cup of tea, then I am going to knit more of my baby knitting. 
Have. A good day whatever you are doing.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Saxy you can have dinner with me anytime bonny lass.


thank you lovely lady.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Don't worry Susan. If they ever decided to close down knitting paradise, we could all jump over to private link on facebook and keep on chatting. No way will I lose contact with my friends.


Absolutely not. We've all come too far to lose each other now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from our last day in Halifax. Our cases are packed (Londy has had an extension built on hers). We are having a lazy coffee in bed as we don't have to check out until midday. Might take a ferry ride this morning before heading of to the air port. We have had a really wonderful time. We are looking forward to getting home and not living out of a suitcase and we will bore you with all our photos. Love you all Londy and Purple xxxx


Believe me, we will NOT be bored! We are all looking forward to them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Have had a busy two days with family, but it's a quiet one today.
Yesterday was a brilliant day. DS2 and partner went in his work van, with Alan, to move some stuff for a friend, so I had the boys for the morning. Then at 2 o'clock I took them to their cousin's birthday party. These are Alan's DD's girls, with 2nd and 4th birthdays close together. The party was at her mother's (Alan's 1st wife) so he didn't come. DS2 and partner came late. 
It was wonderful. There were 2 of my sons, 8 of my grandchildren, a pregnant daughter and pregnant grandson's partner. Lots of love and cuddles. Wife1 laughed as I was leaving and told her that I was taking a large slice of cake to share with DH. I had to confess that I had forgotten that she would know that he doesn't eat cake!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Have had a busy two days with family, but it's a quiet one today.
> Yesterday was a brilliant day. DS2 and partner went in his work van, with Alan, to move some stuff for a friend, so I had the boys for the morning. Then at 2 o'clock I took them to their cousin's birthday party. These are Alan's DD's girls, with 2nd and 4th birthdays close together. The party was at her mother's (Alan's 1st wife) so he didn't come. DS2 and partner came late.
> It was wonderful. There were 2 of my sons, 8 of my grandchildren, a pregnant daughter and pregnant grandson's partner. Lots of love and cuddles. Wife1 laughed as I was leaving and told her that I was taking a large slice of cake to share with DH. I had to confess that I had forgotten that she would know that he doesn't eat cake!


Wow Saxy what a family! I' just posted about taking our 3 out it was fun. A lady was smiling as we were all trying to get out the door. She said to me "what beautiful boys, you are so blessed". She is so right we are all blessed with our families.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Have had a busy two days with family, but it's a quiet one today.
> Yesterday was a brilliant day. DS2 and partner went in his work van, with Alan, to move some stuff for a friend, so I had the boys for the morning. Then at 2 o'clock I took them to their cousin's birthday party. These are Alan's DD's girls, with 2nd and 4th birthdays close together. The party was at her mother's (Alan's 1st wife) so he didn't come. DS2 and partner came late.
> It was wonderful. There were 2 of my sons, 8 of my grandchildren, a pregnant daughter and pregnant grandson's partner. Lots of love and cuddles. Wife1 laughed as I was leaving and told her that I was taking a large slice of cake to share with DH. I had to confess that I had forgotten that she would know that he doesn't eat cake!


Be sure your sins will find y6ou out :|


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd be surprised if there was an inch left in your case.


I'd be surprised if there was even a quarter of an inch left in her case!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from our last day in Halifax. Our cases are packed (Londy has had an extension built on hers). We are having a lazy coffee in bed as we don't have to check out until midday. Might take a ferry ride this morning before heading of to the air port. We have had a really wonderful time. We are looking forward to getting home and not living out of a suitcase and we will bore you with all our photos. Love you all Londy and Purple xxxx


Safe travels you two! I so miss you both!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just got back from a long lunch with our boys. We realised it was the first time we have taken them all out, without any of their parents. We went to McD which was the choice, there were lots of children there. Birthday for little one tomorrow. DH just making me a much needed cup of tea, then I am going to knit more of my baby knitting.
> Have. A good day whatever you are doing.


Sounds like a wonderful (though very busy, I'm sure) day out for you. Get that rest and knitting worked on!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Believe me, we will NOT be bored! We are all looking forward to them.


Absolutely agree!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Tell her to rest, she is going to need it! Good wishes to all the family. Xx


Thanks Chris, she now knows that - her obstetrician has told hew, as did the entire staff of the maternity ward. There will be 4 sets of twins born in this town, over the next 8, or so, weeks. I think that is the most that he been born, in such a short space of time; in this town


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Have had a busy two days with family, but it's a quiet one today.
> Yesterday was a brilliant day. DS2 and partner went in his work van, with Alan, to move some stuff for a friend, so I had the boys for the morning. Then at 2 o'clock I took them to their cousin's birthday party. These are Alan's DD's girls, with 2nd and 4th birthdays close together. The party was at her mother's (Alan's 1st wife) so he didn't come. DS2 and partner came late.
> It was wonderful. There were 2 of my sons, 8 of my grandchildren, a pregnant daughter and pregnant grandson's partner. Lots of love and cuddles. Wife1 laughed as I was leaving and told her that I was taking a large slice of cake to share with DH. I had to confess that I had forgotten that she would know that he doesn't eat cake!


Oh, you were so busted 😅😂😆


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Oh, you were so busted 😅😂😆


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Did he get a tip??


Yes, yes he did :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Lifeline I notice my super smart phone seems to need to recharge every night. I barely use it. Can't understand why it needs recharged everyday.


I just had to have mine replaced because it was doing that the phones system was using more than it should have, my DH's does not have this problem so I figured while it still was under a warranty I needed to talk to them about it and a new phone is on its way!!! Contact your provider about it asap!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DS is in paris this week, then on Friday him and DIL go on their mini cruise. We will be boy sitting or the boys will be Granny sitting until Sunday, then the other grandma and grandad take over....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a sunny Halifax, NS!
> Mrs P and I have had a good day, walking miles searching for yarn and fabric shops! We were very successful, although we are both pretty yarned out now!The people here are so nice, they stop to let you cross the road and a bus driver and one of his passengers put in some of their coins in for us when we didn't have enough!
> We are in a Marriott hotel and breakfast this morning was to die for. There is an omelette bar which also made waffles to order and just about anything else you can think of was available.
> Tonight, our last one, we are having a farewell dinner and then there is some fun going on on the harbour side later.
> ...


I spent yesterday with my DD and we went to the Fiber festival in Corydon and stopped at two of the cutest quilt shops, and then we had dinner at the same Mexican restaurant that we all went to it was a nice day! That 3 weeks sure went fast didn't it, so glad that you two have enjoyed yourselfs and had lovely weather for the most of it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have not finished catching up yet but I need to go and accomplish something but I just want to say that I bought some yarn to make a gift for my Dn and ended up changing my mind and using some that I already had as the one I bought was fingering weight and I was going to have to cast on loads of stitches just to get nine inches the pattern calls for(yes ladies I did a.....swatch....hehehe...) the pattern didn't leave me no choice, I will figure something else out to do with the yarn since it is wool and I really like the color maybe for her birthday I will make her something since I have more time.

love and hugs to all and safe travels to Londy and Purple
Binky


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening girls, have had a busy day. Was going to pack all day, but we went to the grocery store, then I found a great buy on pot and pan set for house we have rented out in Ft. Myers, then went to another store and found a few more buys. Did get a little laundry taken care of, and took a nap. Tomorrow we will be up early and hopefully will get our packing completed.My whole house is a tip at the moment. Well I hope everyone's day was lovely and now I am off to watch a little tv and perhaps knit a bit. Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening girls, have had a busy day. Was going to pack all day, but we went to the grocery store, then I found a great buy on pot and pan set for house we have rented out in Ft. Myers, then went to another store and found a few more buys. Did get a little laundry taken care of, and took a nap. Tomorrow we will be up early and hopefully will get our packing completed.My whole house is a tip at the moment. Well I hope everyone's day was lovely and now I am off to watch a little tv and perhaps knit a bit. Hugs to all. Purly


Hi Pearlie, don't you go over doing it. We are at the airport waiting for our flight home, enjoyed our last day here. Just had a nice meal and a glass of wine and scared security with all our yarn. Xxxxx.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pearlie, don't you go over doing it. We are at the airport waiting for our flight home, enjoyed our last day here. Just had a nice meal and a glass of wine and scared security with all our yarn. Xxxxx.


Did he check minutely, for smuggled contraband


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls (8 am), my lady comes today. Welcome home ,y dear friends. Its nice to have you bafk with us, although I suppose you wont know what time of day it is. Just rest when you need to.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Mornig from an overcast nd somewhat cool Pa. Temps in low 60's, Have had furnace on low for a few days as DH gets vey cold after dialysis. He has also picked up a slight cold. Nuts, but with the weather changing from thing to another and his immune system so low, I' m not surprised.Been up early today. Have been to the lab and taking DH to the chiropractor in about an hour.Hope to get some packing done today.
> 
> Londy and Purple sounds like you both are enjoying your trip and the weather seems to be cooperating for you.Sorry you didn't get to see the whales, that would have been so exciting for you.
> 
> ...


And what a sight she will be! I'm going to make the darn thing just to see what it turns into. I'm sure I've done make ones where it says increase but I'll continue the error as I'm not ripping out til it's done. It may have three sleeves but I will knit on


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Robert Downey Jr. was in our neck of the woods and I missed him  I love him! was the movie good by the way?


It was excellent. I'd give the cast awards..all of them. I saw it twice since my friend who left for Florida wintering wanted to see it and I just didn't say id already seen it. I enjoyed it just as much the second time. we met for dinner first and as I got out of the car and took a step I was skiing toward the curb. I thought how is this happening and as my shoes hit the curb I twisted to avoid going head first into the pavement thus landing on my forearm trying to avoid breaking my wrist. I got erect and saw I'd slid about 18 inches on mud that was slick and smooth. I got ice for my arm from the waitress and showed the manager the mud. Then my neck started to hurt and my leg where it must have met the ground. I think he thought I was adding to make a case for legal action but I was just telling Jim as it progressed. I've been hurting in my neck and arm for two days since but very glad I didn't break anything. How I managed to find the one muddy spot in the whole parking lot to fall on is beyond me. But I'm ok except in spirit. Last night I dreampt of my mom so vividly I woke glad to have been with her tho only in a dream. I never dream that I remember and this was so real I felt we were together again, most of the day I've been affected by the dream. 
The contracter came and he's sending the plumber Tuesday or Wednesday to run pipes to the room for the washer. The nicest man..he assembled a book case I thought was not able to be put together. He said he will fix the drain pipe from the roof that my dog ripped from the wall trying to get whatever critter ran up it. I had to phone him again because she did the same to the pipe on the other side of the house. He says he can fix them both. 
I've bought enough candy for Halloween to feed an army! Son wants to go with me to the other house since its a bad area now, we didn't get any trick or treaters here last year but tons down there. I know it's not nice but I'm praying for rain once it gets dark. I love seeing the youngsters but when the teens and older ones come in groups of 6 to 8 I get nervous. For a couple of years I've dressed as a witch and sat in my car giving the treats from the car window since I can't get up and go the length of the hall so many times. 
I bought a cabinet for the dining room...inexpensive but it will hold items I can't fit on my small kitchen. It has sliding doors which is perfect for the limited space in the dining room. I have very big living room and sitting room but the kitchen and dining room are very small and I'd like those big but I can't have everything and I got new cabinets last year so it's a very nice small kitchen. Kitty in onmy lap looking like he wonders why I'm still up. 
Ive had great fun for the weekend. Went to a quilt dhow where they gave free old books an patterns ..the ones I couldn't afford when they were new. And I got things for 10, 35, 50 cents or a dollar. Thought of gone to heaven! Then I found an email offering free knitting and crocheting patterns snd I put them in my iBook on my iPad. I hope they can't be removed if the company who gave them withdraws them. I'm hoping I can keep them. My favorite are knit dolls in outfits. And I've done laundry and gone back to my old way of tackling and recording bills. I've tried two other ways but not comfortable with them. 
I see I had more to day than I thought..sorry for the length.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Evening girls, have had a busy day. Was going to pack all day, but we went to the grocery store, then I found a great buy on pot and pan set for house we have rented out in Ft. Myers, then went to another store and found a few more buys. Did get a little laundry taken care of, and took a nap. Tomorrow we will be up early and hopefully will get our packing completed.My whole house is a tip at the moment. Well I hope everyone's day was lovely and now I am off to watch a little tv and perhaps knit a bit. Hugs to all. Purly


No over-dong it , Purly. Please look after yourself. Hugs


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pearlie, don't you go over doing it. We are at the airport waiting for our flight home, enjoyed our last day here. Just had a nice meal and a glass of wine and scared security with all our yarn. Xxxxx.


By the time you read this you will probably be home! Hope the flight went well. Bet MR P has missed you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> It was excellent. I'd give the cast awards..all of them. I saw it twice since my friend who left for Florida wintering wanted to see it and I just didn't say id already seen it. I enjoyed it just as much the second time. we met for dinner first and as I got out of the car and took a step I was skiing toward the curb. I thought how is this happening and as my shoes hit the curb I twisted to avoid going head first into the pavement thus landing on my forearm trying to avoid breaking my wrist. I got erect and saw I'd slid about 18 inches on mud that was slick and smooth. I got ice for my arm from the waitress and showed the manager the mud. Then my neck started to hurt and my leg where it must have met the ground. I think he thought I was adding to make a case for legal action but I was just telling Jim as it progressed. I've been hurting in my neck and arm for two days since but very glad I didn't break anything. How I managed to find the one muddy spot in the whole parking lot to fall on is beyond me. But I'm ok except in spirit. Last night I dreampt of my mom so vividly I woke glad to have been with her tho only in a dream. I never dream that I remember and this was so real I felt we were together again, most of the day I've been affected by the dream.
> The contracter came and he's sending the plumber Tuesday or Wednesday to run pipes to the room for the washer. The nicest man..he assembled a book case I thought was not able to be put together. He said he will fix the drain pipe from the roof that my dog ripped from the wall trying to get whatever critter ran up it. I had to phone him again because she did the same to the pipe on the other side of the house. He says he can fix them both.
> I've bought enough candy for Halloween to feed an army! Son wants to go with me to the other house since its a bad area now, we didn't get any trick or treaters here last year but tons down there. I know it's not nice but I'm praying for rain once it gets dark. I love seeing the youngsters but when the teens and older ones come in groups of 6 to 8 I get nervous. For a couple of years I've dressed as a witch and sat in my car giving the treats from the car window since I can't get up and go the length of the hall so many times.
> I bought a cabinet for the dining room...inexpensive but it will hold items I can't fit on my small kitchen. It has sliding doors which is perfect for the limited space in the dining room. I have very big living room and sitting room but the kitchen and dining room are very small and I'd like those big but I can't have everything and I got new cabinets last year so it's a very nice small kitchen. Kitty in onmy lap looking like he wonders why I'm still up.
> ...


What a time you have had! Hope you are not suffering too much from your fall. Pleased that your 'mam' came, hope he can get your jobs completed. You sure got a good deal at the quilt show. Don't worry about your patterns. Once you download a free pattern it's yours, I have so many on my ipad. Have a good day. Chrissy


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EST and 4'C (39'F).
DD and I tried making butter tarts last night to test out a recipe. It was a gooey sticky mess. The tarts never hardened. And we only made mini tarts. You can't pick them up. Mum says she has a recipe so we'll try that one next.
.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It was excellent. I'd give the cast awards..all of them. I saw it twice since my friend who left for Florida wintering wanted to see it and I just didn't say id already seen it. I enjoyed it just as much the second time. we met for dinner first and as I got out of the car and took a step I was skiing toward the curb. I thought how is this happening and as my shoes hit the curb I twisted to avoid going head first into the pavement thus landing on my forearm trying to avoid breaking my wrist. I got erect and saw I'd slid about 18 inches on mud that was slick and smooth. I got ice for my arm from the waitress and showed the manager the mud. Then my neck started to hurt and my leg where it must have met the ground. I think he thought I was adding to make a case for legal action but I was just telling Jim as it progressed. I've been hurting in my neck and arm for two days since but very glad I didn't break anything. How I managed to find the one muddy spot in the whole parking lot to fall on is beyond me. But I'm ok except in spirit. Last night I dreampt of my mom so vividly I woke glad to have been with her tho only in a dream. I never dream that I remember and this was so real I felt we were together again, most of the day I've been affected by the dream.
> The contracter came and he's sending the plumber Tuesday or Wednesday to run pipes to the room for the washer. The nicest man..he assembled a book case I thought was not able to be put together. He said he will fix the drain pipe from the roof that my dog ripped from the wall trying to get whatever critter ran up it. I had to phone him again because she did the same to the pipe on the other side of the house. He says he can fix them both.
> I've bought enough candy for Halloween to feed an army! Son wants to go with me to the other house since its a bad area now, we didn't get any trick or treaters here last year but tons down there. I know it's not nice but I'm praying for rain once it gets dark. I love seeing the youngsters but when the teens and older ones come in groups of 6 to 8 I get nervous. For a couple of years I've dressed as a witch and sat in my car giving the treats from the car window since I can't get up and go the length of the hall so many times.
> I bought a cabinet for the dining room...inexpensive but it will hold items I can't fit on my small kitchen. It has sliding doors which is perfect for the limited space in the dining room. I have very big living room and sitting room but the kitchen and dining room are very small and I'd like those big but I can't have everything and I got new cabinets last year so it's a very nice small kitchen. Kitty in onmy lap looking like he wonders why I'm still up.
> ...


One of the men that I work with, fell in a parking lot (on the only patch of ice in the lot) and broke his shoulder. You were very lucky.
On Hallowe'en, mum and I get all dressed up in warm clothes and take a couple of blankets with us and sit in patio chairs in front of our garage with a cauldron of candy between us. The walk between our garage and our front door is pretty dark and the sidewalk is uneven so it's best if the kids come up and down the driveway only. Once we get cold or the candy runs out, we go inside.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> And what a sight she will be! I'm going to make the darn thing just to see what it turns into. I'm sure I've done make ones where it says increase but I'll continue the error as I'm not ripping out til it's done. It may have three sleeves but I will knit on


My scarf has "fingers" now. I'm hoping they will block into something interesting when I am done because it looks pretty funny now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pearlie, don't you go over doing it. We are at the airport waiting for our flight home, enjoyed our last day here. Just had a nice meal and a glass of wine and scared security with all our yarn. Xxxxx.


Did they think you were starting your own yarn store?
I hope you were able to sleep on the flight back.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS is in paris this week, then on Friday him and DIL go on their mini cruise. We will be boy sitting or the boys will be Granny sitting until Sunday, then the other grandma and grandad take over....


I like that. Boy sitting vs Granny sitting.   Have fun either way.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Chris, she now knows that - her obstetrician has told hew, as did the entire staff of the maternity ward. There will be 4 sets of twins born in this town, over the next 8, or so, weeks. I think that is the most that he been born, in such a short space of time; in this town


Is it something in the water? :-D


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Safe travels you two! I so miss you both!


I miss you all. Especially when I'm knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Mum's just come downstairs for something so I'm going to sign off, get ready for work and see what she wants.
Have a good day.
Rest up weary travellers.
And I will talk later.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive justhad a text and our friends have landed home. welcome home girls...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Wow Saxy what a family! I' just posted about taking our 3 out it was fun. A lady was smiling as we were all trying to get out the door. She said to me "what beautiful boys, you are so blessed". She is so right we are all blessed with our families.


She is right. And so lucky. All healthy, happy and, of course, gorgeous.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Be sure your sins will find y6ou out :|


I didn't eat the icing though! I'm almost a good girl. There were two large cakes, covered in icing. One was a bumble bee and one a lady bird. So there was a lot of cake and they wanted it to go.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS is in paris this week, then on Friday him and DIL go on their mini cruise. We will be boy sitting or the boys will be Granny sitting until Sunday, then the other grandma and grandad take over....


My boys always reckon they are Granny sitting. Could be right.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Did he check minutely, for smuggled contraband


He probably went through all the yarn so carefully looking for contraband that he didn't realise that it was the wool that was contraband!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Is it something in the water? :-D


Everywhere in the world the number of twin births is growing, including identical ones. Strange evolution.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I hope the girls have come home to a nice sunny day. It is beautiful here. Like a summer day except that the shadows are much longer.
I forgot to say yesterday that my Saturday continued to be good. When I got home Alan was out, so I settled down to watch my saved TV programmes and open the Knitting mag that came that morning. It came with a free pattern and wool to make a reindeer. Chunky pattern with double knitting yarn and small needles. Alternate rows of purl and slip one, knit 2, pass slipped stitch over. Effect looks like solid woven yarn. Slow but I spent the evening doing the legs and half the body.
Yesterday I went back to the reindeer, finished the body and two arms.....and run out of yarn! No head. I'm so disappointed that I'm phoning the mag. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies, just a quick peak in, as packing is about to commence. Happyy to hear the wanders are home safe and sound. Jolly you have the most unusual things happen to you dear. Hope all the aches and pains go away from your fall. Granny sitting. Wow I would love to be granny sat. No DGKs around to do it. Those who have their grandchildren close, you are so fortunate. Sorry your tarts didn't turn out Nitzi. Hopefully your mom,s recipe will work better for you.Well girls, I really do need to shake a booty and get to work. Will try to get on later. Love to all, Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to s and b but still dont feel fantastic today. I feel very6 tired and sleepy, but at least Ive done some knitting. Im in 2 minds to go dancing, I havent been for so long.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EST and 4'C (39'F).
> DD and I tried making butter tarts last night to test out a recipe. It was a gooey sticky mess. The tarts never hardened. And we only made mini tarts. You can't pick them up. Mum says she has a recipe so we'll try that one next.
> .


Yum!!! The ones you brought us were delicious!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I miss you all. Especially when I'm knitting.


Me, too!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Lynn has p0honed and we are going dancing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Lynn has p0honed and we are going dancing.


That's a good thing!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, welcome home L&P, hope the flight was good.
Just got back from my eldest DD, spent most of the day up there, mainly playing a cab! It's is my youngest GS' s 3rd birthday. He has had such a happy day. Tonight we have all been up there with his other grand-parents, had delicious homemade birthday cake. On Saturday he is having a party for more friends & family, I have promised to make his cake for that event. My DD works at a school for severely handicapped children. Her head has allowed her to use a classroom for the party. They are using the room where her best friend works, it's got a huge sensory section with all the 'funny lights & the biggest ball-pool I have ever seen. I think the children are in for some fun, so are us adults.
Have a good evening/day. Love to you all wherever you are. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surry. We ha a good, if somewhat delayed flight home. Some silly man decided he did not want to fly so got off thr plane and of course his luggage had to tsken off too. We left sn hour late.
didn't sleep tooo much on the plane and I hzve managed to stay awake today. Will have sn early night so hopefully will be ok tomorrow. 
Thank you for al, your welcome homes and thank you Londy for a great holiday xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surry. We ha a good, if somewhat delayed flight home. Some silly man decided he did not want to fly so got off thr plane and of course his luggage had to tsken off too. We left sn hour late.
> didn't sleep tooo much on the plane and I hzve managed to stay awake today. Will have sn early night so hopefully will be ok tomorrow.
> Thank you for al, your welcome homes and thank you Londy for a great holiday xx


So glad you're safely home in spite of the delay! Get some rest tonight and maybe a very lazy day tomorrow? xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surry. We ha a good, if somewhat delayed flight home. Some silly man decided he did not want to fly so got off thr plane and of course his luggage had to tsken off too. We left sn hour late.
> didn't sleep tooo much on the plane and I hzve managed to stay awake today. Will have sn early night so hopefully will be ok tomorrow.
> Thank you for al, your welcome homes and thank you Londy for a great holiday xx


It probably was a good thing the silly man was taken off, he might have changed his mind while out over the ocean.
I'm glad to hear that you arrived safely. Sleep well.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surry. We ha a good, if somewhat delayed flight home. Some silly man decided he did not want to fly so got off thr plane and of course his luggage had to tsken off too. We left sn hour late.
> didn't sleep tooo much on the plane and I hzve managed to stay awake today. Will have sn early night so hopefully will be ok tomorrow.
> Thank you for al, your welcome homes and thank you Londy for a great holiday xx


Glad to see you home, get a good nights sleep. Bet MR P is pleased to see you!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad Purple and Londy arrived safely in the UK.Was wonderful meeting with you both. looking forward to our next get together.

Have had a very busy day. Almost all packed up. Have had to leave some things here as there won't be enough room for them in the car.Tomorrow I will try to sort through my stash to see what yarn I will take. I want it all with me, but no room. Will bring the rest next year. Just a few more days till we leave. Wow time goes fast. Susan can't wait to get together with you and Albert. So excited. Has anyoe heard from Jynx????Hope all is well with her. Goig togo start dinner. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Glad Purple and Londy arrived safely in the UK.Was wonderful meeting with you both. looking forward to our next get together.
> 
> Have had a very busy day. Almost all packed up. Have had to leave some things here as there won't be enough room for them in the car.Tomorrow I will try to sort through my stash to see what yarn I will take. I want it all with me, but no room. Will bring the rest next year. Just a few more days till we leave. Wow time goes fast. Susan can't wait to get together with you and Albert. So excited. Has anyoe heard from Jynx????Hope all is well with her. Goig togo start dinner. Hugs to everyone.


Sorry you're not going to be able to take all that you want this trip. Hopefully you'll be able to take most of your yarn! I hope both you and your DH are doing well.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surry. We ha a good, if somewhat delayed flight home. Some silly man decided he did not want to fly so got off thr plane and of course his luggage had to tsken off too. We left sn hour late.
> didn't sleep tooo much on the plane and I hzve managed to stay awake today. Will have sn early night so hopefully will be ok tomorrow.
> Thank you for al, your welcome homes and thank you Londy for a great holiday xx


So glad you made it home it was absolutely wonderful getting to spend time with you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

The kids are on fall break and I have already lost track of what day it is, I spent the better part of today stats my parents house with my nephew 's wife making meals and freezing them, so very tired now, when I was leaving my great niece actually said "bye aunt isa it was so cute"!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> ******** Special Announcement********
> 
> Moe Moe has been *found* safe and sound .
> 
> We got a call from dd 2 and dd1 and i went on the hunt where he was sighted and we found him ! YAY !!    :thumbup:


I share your joy! I'm having a window turned into a door in a bedroom so I can let the dog out but keep the cats in. Costly remedy buy worth it for pea e of mind. I can guess how you felt with the dear missing...and now found.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> As long as you enjoyed it, the others can relive Thanksgiving, vicariously through the aroma 😆😇


You are sending us all some, right?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Plumber will be here 8:30 am! I want this job over but I'm dreading it..thinking something will go wrong..get that attitude from my mom. I work to overcome negative thinking but it comes naturally to me. Wednesday is our bimonthly dinner at a nice sit down. Hinese restaurant so I hope the job doesn't take two days. I had just gone to the car when son told me the plumber just left a message. I couldn't catch the phone number he left..only 6 numbers so I guessed and left a message on a strangers tape. I called to apologize snd explain and she was sweet.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I went to dancing last night and I feel like Ive been kicked by a horse! never mind. I nearly fell on mybum! Tha lady that takes it Says I havent to twirl anymore because of the dizzynes. Some dances just ask to be twirled to though. Today is over 60's, and apart from that, Im doing nothing else. I'll catch up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EST and 10'C (50'F). Grey and drizzly. This is the high temperature for today. Another dull day.
I'm working on a little knit. Little knits actually have a fair chance of getting done. My scarf still has fingers, but it's coming along slowly.
Mum was annoyed last night when a package of milk containers for my Tassimo arrived. Until I said I was taking them to work. Which is where my Tassimo is at the moment. I can make flavoured milk steamer drinks which the little Tim Horton's in my building doesn't make. They say they don't have enough electrical plugs for the machine. ???


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I went to dancing last night and I feel like Ive been kicked by a horse! never mind. I nearly fell on mybum! Tha lady that takes it Says I havent to twirl anymore because of the dizzynes. Some dances just ask to be twirled to though. Today is over 60's, and apart from that, Im doing nothing else. I'll catch up.


I'm like that when my ears are congested. Which happens a lot. Twirl slower.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The ads are asking me if I'm going to Fort Lauderdale in Florida. I wish.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Plumber will be here 8:30 am! I want this job over but I'm dreading it..thinking something will go wrong..get that attitude from my mom. I work to overcome negative thinking but it comes naturally to me. Wednesday is our bimonthly dinner at a nice sit down. Hinese restaurant so I hope the job doesn't take two days. I had just gone to the car when son told me the plumber just left a message. I couldn't catch the phone number he left..only 6 numbers so I guessed and left a message on a strangers tape. I called to apologize snd explain and she was sweet.


What I have found that works here is I talk to the plumber before he starts working and explain that financially, I can't have him replace everything that is wrong with the house. That I need him to concentrate on what I've called him for and only give recommendations for the rest.

They've added new area codes here. Some people forget that not everyone is in the same area code. So I've got the wrong number a few times. I give out all ten digits now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Glad Purple and Londy arrived safely in the UK.Was wonderful meeting with you both. looking forward to our next get together.
> 
> Have had a very busy day. Almost all packed up. Have had to leave some things here as there won't be enough room for them in the car.Tomorrow I will try to sort through my stash to see what yarn I will take. I want it all with me, but no room. Will bring the rest next year. Just a few more days till we leave. Wow time goes fast. Susan can't wait to get together with you and Albert. So excited. Has anyoe heard from Jynx????Hope all is well with her. Goig togo start dinner. Hugs to everyone.


Should we start planning the next get-together now. That will give me time to save up.

Can you ship some of the yarn to your Florida location. Yarn is light.
Jynx hasn't posted here since Oct 5. I hope they are still enjoying their vacation.
You'll be meeting Susan and Albert in no time at all.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go to work.
Talk to you later.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

First photo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a chilly, damp and rainey Erie.Have so much to do today. DH still in bed, so I guess I am on my own till he goes to dialysis. Need to do more laundry, bedding and such, pack clothes bins and go through yarn stash. Nitzi I wish I could afford to mail my complete stash, but together it is alot of yarn and not light weight.Londy you look so darn cute next to the policeman. Is a lovely photo of both of you. He looks so friendly. GS no more twirling for awhile. I don't want you to hurt your bum and miss your trip.Jolly hope the plumber is timely so you don't miss your luncheon with friends.

As Nitzi suggested let's start planning for our next get together. That would be so much fun.

DH up now. Now to start the work. Girls, I am finding myself dreading all this packing and cleaning etc. I will be so glad when we won't be traveling back and forth, but just stay in Florida. I am off in slow motion this morning. Hugs to all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EST and 10'C (50'F). Grey and drizzly. This is the high temperature for today. Another dull day.
> I'm working on a little knit. Little knits actually have a fair chance of getting done. My scarf still has fingers, but it's coming along slowly.
> Mum was annoyed last night when a package of milk containers for my Tassimo arrived. Until I said I was taking them to work. Which is where my Tassimo is at the moment. I can make flavoured milk steamer drinks which the little Tim Horton's in my building doesn't make. They say they don't have enough electrical plugs for the machine. ???


Good morning, dear Nitzi! Our weather isn't much different here, except that the daytime high will be around 60F. Sounds good to be working on little knits right now. I'm trying to finish up a couple of things and then get back to knitting some shawls (I hope). That's weird about the Tim Horton's not having enough electrical plugs!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm like that when my ears are congested. Which happens a lot. Twirl slower.


I agree, Susan - twirl slower! We want no falls!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> What I have found that works here is I talk to the plumber before he starts working and explain that financially, I can't have him replace everything that is wrong with the house. That I need him to concentrate on what I've called him for and only give recommendations for the rest.
> 
> They've added new area codes here. Some people forget that not everyone is in the same area code. So I've got the wrong number a few times. I give out all ten digits now.


We did that here quite a few years ago with the different area codes and it was very confusing at first but I think we've all gotten used to giving out all 10 digits. Took awhile, though!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> First photo


Lovely lady with a handsome Mountie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a chilly, damp and rainey Erie.Have so much to do today. DH still in bed, so I guess I am on my own till he goes to dialysis. Need to do more laundry, bedding and such, pack clothes bins and go through yarn stash. Nitzi I wish I could afford to mail my complete stash, but together it is alot of yarn and not light weight.Londy you look so darn cute next to the policeman. Is a lovely photo of both of you. He looks so friendly. GS no more twirling for awhile. I don't want you to hurt your bum and miss your trip.Jolly hope the plumber is timely so you don't miss your luncheon with friends.
> 
> As Nitzi suggested let's start planning for our next get together. That would be so much fun.
> 
> DH up now. Now to start the work. Girls, I am finding myself dreading all this packing and cleaning etc. I will be so glad when we won't be traveling back and forth, but just stay in Florida. I am off in slow motion this morning. Hugs to all.


Oh Purly - I wish I could be there to help you out. Yes, let's start planning for a get together!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Hoping all of you feel better. The plumber has been gone for an hour and 15 minutes...I'm worried. Projects always screw up for me, plus the dog can only stay upstairs with my son for so long. I'm so tense I put the garbage out in the rain and it's not collected til tomorrow afternoon!! At least I'm not late


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im intermittant because Im doing tea...

Went to the bingo today and there was only 9 of us...Goody goody gumdrops you might say! Well...not really. I never won so much as a $ or a tin of sardines!!!! unbeleivable. Im sure that this could be the 1st time ever.

DH was sent for from the doctors and they say he has an underactive thyroid. So theyve put him on pills just a bit more than what Im on. He certainly is not underactive,but who are we.....??????

What have you all been up to, and how are 2 new ladies? L and P hahaha. Its so lovely to have you home, but I'm so happy for you both.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im intermmittant because I'm waiting for the dinner. I am on my new phine on a teporary number until they trandfer my number over.
> 
> Ive had a lovely talk with chrissy this morning, we had a little giggle. its nice talking to my KP friends....loved the chat


It's a pain getting new things. I want my old everything but new is better I guess.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just back from taking DH to dialysis. Trying to screw up the courage to go do more packing and cleaning. Havig tough go of it at the moment. Just want a nap. No time for one.

Pam after I get to Florida we will need to try to work out a plan to get together with Nitzi and whatever girls we can coax into coming.I know we would all love to be together, sure hope that is possible one day.Thanks for wanting to help with the packing. Good thoughts much appreciated.

Jolly don't allow yourself to get stressed out over the plumber. You just do the best you can and it will all work out. We are in your corner for you. Ask the plumber when he leaves how soon he will be back, although from my experience this past summer that doesn't always help. True professional though should stick to their contract. Good luck.

GS Hard to believe you didn't win at bingo, since there was only 9 of you there. you always win something. Bingo balls were asleep at the switch. lol Meet up getting closer, yea!!!!Glad doc got DH sorted out with medication.

Purple and Londy so glad to have you back. Once over jet lag awaiting the stories of your adventures.

Binky know how the days spiral into one another. Most days I have to think really hard to figure date and day. Enjoy time off with your kiddos. Have relaxation with your projects.

I need to go do some work, even though I don't want to. WAA,Waa waa. Big boo whose.Hope to be back later.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think I've gotten used to the new touchscreen tablet/laptop way. Last night mum asked me to help her with her little laptop. It's an ASUS just like mine, but hers is older. I'm swiping the screen and stabbing the screen and complaining that it's not working. DD finally laughs her head off and says "Mum, you do know that laptop is NOT touchscreen"
> oops :roll: ;-)
> 
> Go with the flow Bink, you'll get used to it.


I'm looking at washing machines and would you believe they don't have dials anymore who knew?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Did he get a tip??


I waited for a meal 45 minutes last week...the worse part, I heard the waiter apologize on and on to the angry couple at the table behind me and offer to give them their meal free..then he came to us and said " your meal will be here soon." that annoyed me more than the wait. I then asked why the delay because I had an appointment to get to. He said the kitchen was just slow today so I suggested he wake them up...maybe with a tazer he then offered our meal free. Guess you can't be nice. And get treated nice. I should have raised cane like the folks at the other table.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Don't worry Susan. If they ever decided to close down knitting paradise, we could all jump over to private link on facebook and keep on chatting. No way will I lose contact with my friends.


I'd learn how too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Lifeline I notice my super smart phone seems to need to recharge every night. I barely use it. Can't understand why it needs recharged everyday.


I'm glad you told me about that. We will be getting another phone and I'll ask about recharge time. It is annoying to keep charging.

I got up at 7 am and I'm fading fast.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> First photo


Oh londy...Why am I not suprised you've found a soldier....You look very fine next to him.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello purley and jolly. Im going to try some knitting for a couple of hours. I really must get into some routine with it. As I'm doing at the moment I'm only knitting at my class. Ive not touched the aran in weeks. 

Purley I'm getting excited honestly. It hopefully will work out to have a couple of days the four of us. it will be like a mini holiday. plenty coffees and food.....


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Girls I am skyping with son tonight. I think he may have gotten married today. Left me crypt message, left me hanging.He and his fiancee bought a school together in S.Korea and are having it remodeled at the moment. They will teach English to students from age 5 to 18. Excited for them and wish them every success for their new undertaking. When his contract is up with the college he teaches at he will be working for himself full time. His fi ancee will run school herself for now and son will do all the legal and financial stuff.


What an exciting adventure! Do they speak the local language? My friend teaches ESL here and I volunteered a year ago. It was very interesting.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm looking at washing machines and would you believe they don't have dials anymore who knew?


mine have dials, but our washers are different to yours.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> This is what happens when you knock the clock off the wall. Time flies.
> I need to go to work now.
> 
> Sorry about that bad joke.


I lovvve that joke. Wish I'd thought of it


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morninjg girls. Ive been playing on my new phone and trying to send messages, but the spelling is terrible. I keep hitting the wrong keys. Then I get something in my head how to do it, and then 5 mins later I forget.
> 
> Its my last stroke clinic today.
> 
> How are you all?


Congratulations on finishing your class! You must Beverly ( < read that as 'be very' in spell check language) happy, yes?

I've arm pain still from my fall. The store called when I was out. How do I explain to them that twisting my body caused me to have neck pain and irritating my neck caused my sciatica or something to case my leg pain to return plus where my legs hit the curb hurt.other than that I'm fiiiiine


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes, but the temperatures are all over the place, we don't know if we are coming or going; but I can wait for summer proper


When does your summer start? I'm on my way.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just come in from stroke clinic. i thought this would be the last one. We have had such a good time they want us to go back....I said I've achieved all my aims hahaha. but NO...Ive gotten talked into it. We have all got so friendly. Karen says she can bend the rules. Plus we are good adverts for the latest stroke victims.
> 
> The wecalled at the supermarket, had a sandwich and a coffee, because I couldnt be bothered to make tea.
> 
> ...


If your stroke class group is nice you could get phone numbers and meet bimonthly for lunch and catch up.

Smart... You are too! It's the phone makers who are Not smart or they would make products user friendly.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Lovely lady with a handsome Mountie!


Thank you dear, I was a little over-awed as you can see by my face! His name was Bruce and he was absolutely charming! He had been to a memorial service, which was why he was in full 'kit'. I think he would have stayed and chatted for longer but we came over a bit shy so let him go! That left me buzzing for the rest of the day, we had been searching for a Mountie all over Canada!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, its a breezy day. Ive just got up and I'm going to catch up. I dont know whats on the plan today. I'm hoping to stay in and knit.


I was just remembering how I had to go out to school in the worse weather for so many years. I'm blessed to be retired and starting to appreciate it. I loved Halloween with my class tho. They were so happy to wear their costumes and I loved giving treats snd stickers. We drew monsters and colored. They would show the greatest orange, black,and red drawings. Then we'd write stories to go with the pictures, maybe do a skit. I want to knit but I'm so tired from getting up early. If the plumber wasnt here I'd be asleep on the couch.he probably be scared thinking "the old lady died".


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, hello everyone! What a relief to be back on my laptop, I really struggle with the keyboard on my little tablet and the fact that the hotels' wi-fi left a lot to be desired, is why I wasn't able to chat with you more while Mrs P and I weren't home!!

As I'm sure you have gathered, we had an absolute blast, never a dull moment and met so many really lovely people. Nova Scotia is a 'must' visit if you haven't seen it already, as is meeting up with all our lovely North American girls who are all even more scrumptious than they appear on KP! Miss you lot over there, I'm going to lasso the entire continent and drag it across the Atlantic to tie up alongside us, wouldn't that be great?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EST and 10'C (50'F). Grey and drizzly. This is the high temperature for today. Another dull day.
> I'm working on a little knit. Little knits actually have a fair chance of getting done. My scarf still has fingers, but it's coming along slowly.
> Mum was annoyed last night when a package of milk containers for my Tassimo arrived. Until I said I was taking them to work. Which is where my Tassimo is at the moment. I can make flavoured milk steamer drinks which the little Tim Horton's in my building doesn't make. They say they don't have enough electrical plugs for the machine. ???


Aaah, Tim Horton's!!! We were going to buy Timbits to take home for the fellas but the little one in the airport was closed! :evil:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> First photo


Looking good, you look like you are on as well. You should have asked if you could wear his hat, for a photo - but I suppose that would not be allowed 😕😯


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> Plumber will be here 8:30 am! I want this job over but I'm dreading it..thinking something will go wrong..get that attitude from my mom. I work to overcome negative thinking but it comes naturally to me. Wednesday is our bimonthly dinner at a nice sit down. Hinese restaurant so I hope the job doesn't take two days. I had just gone to the car when son told me the plumber just left a message. I couldn't catch the phone number he left..only 6 numbers so I guessed and left a message on a strangers tape. I called to apologize snd explain and she was sweet.


You must start to try & think positive! Not that I do!?,?,


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Lisa, both babies are definitely girls, I think the Sonographer was just being a twit. Ì told DD to smack him, if he is there for the next scan. She has a minimum of 3 weeks to wait, then all medications to stop labour are being stopted, and whatever happens, will just go ahead


There are more patterns for knit/ crochet baby clothes for girls. Isn't that right?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I went to dancing last night and I feel like Ive been kicked by a horse! never mind. I nearly fell on mybum! Tha lady that takes it Says I havent to twirl anymore because of the dizzynes. Some dances just ask to be twirled to though. Today is over 60's, and apart from that, Im doing nothing else. I'll catch up.


Never mind the twirling, I think it's great that you even dance, keep on enjoying it. Hugs


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> First photo


Trust her!! It's a great photo, are you settling done at home? Hope you are not suffering with jet lag!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Interesting state of affairs this morning - went outside to get washing off the line, and what would anyone think would be about 2 foot from the back verandah ....... bearing in mind that our 4 yo Pitbull rescues sleepy lizards!
> 
> Saw this long shiny object ..... This is why I am extremely thankful .......... 4 yo Pitbull had not deposited an extremely angry & upset lizard, today ....... she had found a juvenile brown snake, killed it (haven't seen any sign of her being bitten) then deposited said snake, just shy of our verandah ......... at least she didn't bring it inside (so DH didnt have a heart attack), and she has survived her adventure


I would have croaked on site! OMG!! You have a smart lucky dog. Is that type of snake poisonous? I'd even turn blue at seeing a lizard. My mini-pincher killed squirrels which made me sad. Most out ran him thank goodness.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> When does your summer start? I'm on my way.


I think summer has àlready begun ........ we are having very high temperatures now, considering that it is still spring. The official date for the beginning of summer is December 1st, and official end date is the last day of February.

I would offer my spare bed, but my youngest daughter will be home from Uni, for the summer break.😐😊


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yum!!! The ones you brought us were delicious!


All you needed was a spoon and ice cream, Nitzi!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you dear, I was a little over-awed as you can see by my face! His name was Bruce and he was absolutely charming! He had been to a memorial service, which was why he was in full 'kit'. I think he would have stayed and chatted for longer but we came over a bit shy so let him go! That left me buzzing for the rest of the day, we had been searching for a Mountie all over Canada!!!


Did you not attempt to pack him in one of your bags? 😨😆😇


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Well, hello everyone! What a relief to be back on my laptop, I really struggle with the keyboard on my little tablet and the fact that the hotels' wi-fi left a lot to be desired, is why I wasn't able to chat with you more while Mrs P and I weren't home!!
> 
> As I'm sure you have gathered, we had an absolute blast, never a dull moment and met so many really lovely people. Nova Scotia is a 'must' visit if you haven't seen it already, as is meeting up with all our lovely North American girls who are all even more scrumptious than they appear on KP! Miss you lot over there, I'm going to lasso the entire continent and drag it across the Atlantic to tie up alongside us, wouldn't that be great?


Welcome home my dear Londy, I missed you. Bet Mp P was pleased to see you, did he eat all his meals? When will you see the GC, they will have missed you lots. Looking forward to seeing the photos sometime soon. By the way if you buy the lasso I will help you pull!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, hello everyone! What a relief to be back on my laptop, I really struggle with the keyboard on my little tablet and the fact that the hotels' wi-fi left a lot to be desired, is why I wasn't able to chat with you more while Mrs P and I weren't home!!
> 
> As I'm sure you have gathered, we had an absolute blast, never a dull moment and met so many really lovely people. Nova Scotia is a 'must' visit if you haven't seen it already, as is meeting up with all our lovely North American girls who are all even more scrumptious than they appear on KP! Miss you lot over there, I'm going to lasso the entire continent and drag it across the Atlantic to tie up alongside us, wouldn't that be great?


If we pull out of Europe we may have to do that the other way round!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> There are more patterns for knit/ crochet baby clothes for girls. Isn't that right?


Yes, that is correct, but if one has a creative streak, one would be able to adapt pretty little things; to make gorgeous little things for a boy. Sometimes it is as simple as changing the yarn, or the fabric, to something more boyish - not that I have had to do that 😐


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

the monitor packed up on my computer,so we went down town to buy a new one. The latest ones are all too big for my space, and very expensive. In the end we went to the 'Heart' charity homewear shop and they had two at £15 with a 6-month guarantee. It works but has some dead pixels in the left corner. It will do for a while. I will have to look out for smaller modern ones.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I would have croaked on site! OMG!! You have a smart lucky dog. Is that type of snake poisonous? I'd even turn blue at seeing a lizard. My mini-pincher killed squirrels which made me sad. Most out ran him thank goodness.


Yes, unfortunately most of outer snakes ahve highly poisonous venom, and the venom of the juvenile snakes have a higher toxicity than the adult snakes. I am not particularly afraid of snakes, My 2 brothers and I used to pickup baby brown snakes ( which have a hi th er toxicity, per ml, than the juveniles), and we never got bitten. I also tried to catch an adult snake when i was 16, but it was too quick for me.
I am just so happy that Mit didn't get bitten, I would have been devastated, and then I would have had to break the news to my youngest DD, and all of the grandchildren - not a very enticing activity. There is a saying here, that snakes will not travel on an established route through different areas, if one of their species has been killed along that route, they wI'll form a new path; I am hoping that is true, but I don't like my chances 😕😯


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Just back from taking DH to dialysis. Trying to screw up the courage to go do more packing and cleaning. Havig tough go of it at the moment. Just want a nap. No time for one.
> 
> Pam after I get to Florida we will need to try to work out a plan to get together with Nitzi and whatever girls we can coax into coming.I know we would all love to be together, sure hope that is possible one day.Thanks for wanting to help with the packing. Good thoughts much appreciated.
> 
> ...


That would be so awesome for us to all meet! So looking forward to the day we do that!!!

Take it slow and easy with all your packing. We don't want you all warn out before your long drive.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Did you not attempt to pack him in one of your bags? 😨😆😇


I never thought of that, mind you, it would have had to have been a jolly big bag!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you dear, I was a little over-awed as you can see by my face! His name was Bruce and he was absolutely charming! He had been to a memorial service, which was why he was in full 'kit'. I think he would have stayed and chatted for longer but we came over a bit shy so let him go! That left me buzzing for the rest of the day, we had been searching for a Mountie all over Canada!!!


Well, I was happy to see you found one! You both look great.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, hello everyone! What a relief to be back on my laptop, I really struggle with the keyboard on my little tablet and the fact that the hotels' wi-fi left a lot to be desired, is why I wasn't able to chat with you more while Mrs P and I weren't home!!
> 
> As I'm sure you have gathered, we had an absolute blast, never a dull moment and met so many really lovely people. Nova Scotia is a 'must' visit if you haven't seen it already, as is meeting up with all our lovely North American girls who are all even more scrumptious than they appear on KP! Miss you lot over there, I'm going to lasso the entire continent and drag it across the Atlantic to tie up alongside us, wouldn't that be great?


We miss you both, too!! Wish we could connect our continents!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Welcome home my dear Londy, I missed you. Bet Mp P was pleased to see you, did he eat all his meals? When will you see the GC, they will have missed you lots. Looking forward to seeing the photos sometime soon. By the way if you buy the lasso I will help you pull!


Hi hon!! Mr P looked after himself very well but the house and garden are definitely missing some attention from me!!! Saw the gks briefly last night, DD and SIL was taking Jake to visit one of the secondary schools he may go to - in two years time - so we looked after Liv for a few hours, it was so lovely to see them, I missed them greatly! I think my DD wants him to go to the school at which she teaches maths but I don't think it's a good idea. What mother could resist asking other teachers how their child was doing or pricking up their ears if his name was mentioned re some slight misdemeanor? It could be like big brother watching all the time!!!
We will have to have a catch up soon?! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> If we pull out of Europe we may have to do that the other way round!


Sounds fine to me!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> All you needed was a spoon and ice cream, Nitzi!!


Exactly! !!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, hello everyone! What a relief to be back on my laptop, I really struggle with the keyboard on my little tablet and the fact that the hotels' wi-fi left a lot to be desired, is why I wasn't able to chat with you more while Mrs P and I weren't home!!
> 
> As I'm sure you have gathered, we had an absolute blast, never a dull moment and met so many really lovely people. Nova Scotia is a 'must' visit if you haven't seen it already, as is meeting up with all our lovely North American girls who are all even more scrumptious than they appear on KP! Miss you lot over there, I'm going to lasso the entire continent and drag it across the Atlantic to tie up alongside us, wouldn't that be great?


hello and welcome welcome home londy. Oh how I've missed you both. It felt lonely. I feel that even if someone is missing for a time. Where is Jynx?.......


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

May anyone join in he conversations?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am pleased to say that I don't seem to be suffering jet lag, just more Food Confusion! My stomach is still on Canada time. :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ps Have caught up on the butterscotch icecream :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes, unfortunately most of outer snakes ahve highly poisonous venom, and the venom of the juvenile snakes have a higher toxicity than the adult snakes. I am not particularly afraid of snakes, My 2 brothers and I used to pickup baby brown snakes ( which have a hi th er toxicity, per ml, than the juveniles), and we never got bitten. I also tried to catch an adult snake when i was 16, but it was too quick for me.
> I am just so happy that Mit didn't get bitten, I would have been devastated, and then I would have had to break the news to my youngest DD, and all of the grandchildren - not a very enticing activity. There is a saying here, that snakes will not travel on an established route through different areas, if one of their species has been killed along that route, they wI'll form a new path; I am hoping that is true, but I don't like my chances 😕😯


You know something? When I listen to you about snakes and stuff, Im glad Im in the UK......Its not often I can say that. Ive never faancied racoons neither.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> May anyone join in he conversations?


please do charleys aunt...You are more than welcome. What have you been up to today and what are you knitting?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> May anyone join in he conversations?


Jump right in!! We are a very friendly and caring bunch and always like to meet new folks! Tell us a bit about yourself?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ps Have caught up on the butterscotch icecream :thumbup:


Well done!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hello and welcome welcome home londy. Oh how I've missed you both. It felt lonely. I feel that even if someone is missing for a time. Where is Jynx?.......


Our lovely Jynx has played a couple of games on Facebook today so I guess she is fine, maybe just very tired after her trip? xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Did I tell you DS is in Paris yet again? He'shome Thursday and off on his mini cruise on Friday.Cant be bad can it?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Did I tell you DS is in Paris yet again? He'shome Thursday and off on his mini cruise on Friday.Cant be bad can it?


No place like home though!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Girls I'm going to go upstairs now, to watch last nights coronation street and judge judy, have a great night. We are not going to pick GS2 up tomorrow. He has to go back to the school because they are arranging a swop for the little dutch boys and girls.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hi hon!! Mr P looked after himself very well but the house and garden are definitely missing some attention from me!!! Saw the gks briefly last night, DD and SIL was taking Jake to visit one of the secondary schools he may go to - in two years time - so we looked after Liv for a few hours, it was so lovely to see them, I missed them greatly! I think my DD wants him to go to the school at which she teaches maths but I don't think it's a good idea. What mother could resist asking other teachers how their child was doing or pricking up their ears if his name was mentioned re some slight misdemeanor? It could be like big brother watching all the time!!!
> We will have to have a catch up soon?! xxx


Def meet up soon. 
I know of a few teachers who were at the same school as their child. It always seemed to work. I always thought it funny when they called their mum 'Mrs'. At my last school I worked we had one boy who did not acknowledge his mum, not many of the kids knew. There was no favouritism either. Just thought I would mention this. Hugs.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I am pleased to say that I don't seem to be suffering jet lag, just more Food Confusion! My stomach is still on Canada time. :lol:


Hope it's not craving lobster! Hugs to you


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Ps Have caught up on the butterscotch icecream :thumbup:


Get your priorities right!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Did I tell you DS is in Paris yet again? He'shome Thursday and off on his mini cruise on Friday.Cant be bad can it?


His passport must be worn out with all that travelling. Where are they going on their cruise?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, dear Nitzi! Our weather isn't much different here, except that the daytime high will be around 60F. Sounds good to be working on little knits right now. I'm trying to finish up a couple of things and then get back to knitting some shawls (I hope). That's weird about the Tim Horton's not having enough electrical plugs!


Our Tim Horton's is very little.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Hoping all of you feel better. The plumber has been gone for an hour and 15 minutes...I'm worried. Projects always screw up for me, plus the dog can only stay upstairs with my son for so long. I'm so tense I put the garbage out in the rain and it's not collected til tomorrow afternoon!! At least I'm not late


Where in the world did the plumber go?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im intermittant because Im doing tea...
> 
> Went to the bingo today and there was only 9 of us...Goody goody gumdrops you might say! Well...not really. I never won so much as a $ or a tin of sardines!!!! unbeleivable. Im sure that this could be the 1st time ever.
> 
> ...


Had to happen at some time, but when there were only 9 of you there?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's a pain getting new things. I want my old everything but new is better I guess.


I'll debate that with you. A lot of old things are better built and better lasting. I try to hang onto the old better built stuff as long as I can.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I waited for a meal 45 minutes last week...the worse part, I heard the waiter apologize on and on to the angry couple at the table behind me and offer to give them their meal free..then he came to us and said " your meal will be here soon." that annoyed me more than the wait. I then asked why the delay because I had an appointment to get to. He said the kitchen was just slow today so I suggested he wake them up...maybe with a tazer he then offered our meal free. Guess you can't be nice. And get treated nice. I should have raised cane like the folks at the other table.


The squeaky wheel gets what it wants around here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh londy...Why am I not suprised you've found a soldier....You look very fine next to him.


Not a soldier. It's a copper, in his Red Serge dress uniform. You wouldn't notice them in their daily uniform.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello purley and jolly. Im going to try some knitting for a couple of hours. I really must get into some routine with it. As I'm doing at the moment I'm only knitting at my class. Ive not touched the aran in weeks.
> 
> Purley I'm getting excited honestly. It hopefully will work out to have a couple of days the four of us. it will be like a mini holiday. plenty coffees and food.....


I've been mostly frogging and tinking. I'd like to finish SOMETHING.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you dear, I was a little over-awed as you can see by my face! His name was Bruce and he was absolutely charming! He had been to a memorial service, which was why he was in full 'kit'. I think he would have stayed and chatted for longer but we came over a bit shy so let him go! That left me buzzing for the rest of the day, we had been searching for a Mountie all over Canada!!!


I'm glad that you found one. The only place in Ontario that they hang out is in Ottawa, which would have been a long trip.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, hello everyone! What a relief to be back on my laptop, I really struggle with the keyboard on my little tablet and the fact that the hotels' wi-fi left a lot to be desired, is why I wasn't able to chat with you more while Mrs P and I weren't home!!
> 
> As I'm sure you have gathered, we had an absolute blast, never a dull moment and met so many really lovely people. Nova Scotia is a 'must' visit if you haven't seen it already, as is meeting up with all our lovely North American girls who are all even more scrumptious than they appear on KP! Miss you lot over there, I'm going to lasso the entire continent and drag it across the Atlantic to tie up alongside us, wouldn't that be great?


I want to retire to Nova Scotia. If you could drag it up to UK, that would be great.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aaah, Tim Horton's!!! We were going to buy Timbits to take home for the fellas but the little one in the airport was closed! :evil:


Purple would have eaten them all before they got home.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think summer has àlready begun ........ we are having very high temperatures now, considering that it is still spring. The official date for the beginning of summer is December 1st, and official end date is the last day of February.
> 
> I would offer my spare bed, but my youngest daughter will be home from Uni, for the summer break.😐😊


Stay cool.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> All you needed was a spoon and ice cream, Nitzi!!


That would have worked. DD disposed of (ate) them all before I got home.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes, unfortunately most of outer snakes ahve highly poisonous venom, and the venom of the juvenile snakes have a higher toxicity than the adult snakes. I am not particularly afraid of snakes, My 2 brothers and I used to pickup baby brown snakes ( which have a hi th er toxicity, per ml, than the juveniles), and we never got bitten. I also tried to catch an adult snake when i was 16, but it was too quick for me.
> I am just so happy that Mit didn't get bitten, I would have been devastated, and then I would have had to break the news to my youngest DD, and all of the grandchildren - not a very enticing activity. There is a saying here, that snakes will not travel on an established route through different areas, if one of their species has been killed along that route, they wI'll form a new path; I am hoping that is true, but I don't like my chances 😕😯


I hope you are right.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi hon!! Mr P looked after himself very well but the house and garden are definitely missing some attention from me!!! Saw the gks briefly last night, DD and SIL was taking Jake to visit one of the secondary schools he may go to - in two years time - so we looked after Liv for a few hours, it was so lovely to see them, I missed them greatly! I think my DD wants him to go to the school at which she teaches maths but I don't think it's a good idea. What mother could resist asking other teachers how their child was doing or pricking up their ears if his name was mentioned re some slight misdemeanor? It could be like big brother watching all the time!!!
> We will have to have a catch up soon?! xxx


Been there, done that. I went to school in the same school where my father taught. It was the only school around. The teachers weren't really a problem, the other students were.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ps Have caught up on the butterscotch icecream :thumbup:


That should fix the food confusion


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time to jump in the car again. It's raining. It's been raining for a week.
Talk to you later.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I never thought of that, mind you, it would have had to have been a jolly big bag!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes I did notice the TINY height difference - kinda the reverse of me & DH 😂😅😂😅😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You know something? When I listen to you about snakes and stuff, Im glad Im in the UK......Its not often I can say that. Ive never faancied racoons neither.....


That is ok, I love living here, but sometimes wished i lived somewhere a bit cooler. Besides, we have a lot of very cute animals also


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Not a soldier. It's a copper, in his Red Serge dress uniform. You wouldn't notice them in their daily uniform.


And back to the regular cop uniform - problem why one couldn't be found earlier in the trip 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Stay cool.


Thanks Nitzi, we are getting a quote to get our evaporative cooler fixed - that one uses a LOT less power, and I think it only needs a motor, but if it comes close to the cost of a new one, we will go that way


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello purley and jolly. Im going to try some knitting for a couple of hours. I really must get into some routine with it. As I'm doing at the moment I'm only knitting at my class. Ive not touched the aran in weeks.
> 
> Purley I'm getting excited honestly. It hopefully will work out to have a couple of days the four of us. it will be like a mini holiday. plenty coffees and food.....


Am planning on a couple of days together. Yea, food and coffee sounds good.Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Purple would have eaten them all before they got home.


Well, as they are the holes fromdonuts they contain no calories. Mind you beaver tails win over Timbits! Love lobster too xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Time to jump in the car again. It's raining. It's been raining for a week.
> Talk to you later.


We'd better come back, we had some lovely weather when we were with you. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to bed now to dream of lobster xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I got home and found the electricity out in half the house. I went down to the breaker panel and flipped the breakers but they kept popping again. None of the lights are working but the wall plugs are. So we will be walking around with flashlights all night since the electrician can't come until late tomorrow afternoon.
DD says that sparks came out of the switch in the dining room when mum turned the light on and everything went black.
Good thing I like camping.
 Good night all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I got home and found the electricity out in half the house. I went down to the breaker panel and flipped the breakers but they kept popping again. None of the lights are working but the wall plugs are. So we will be walking around with flashlights all night since the electrician can't come until late tomorrow afternoon.
> DD says that sparks came out of the switch in the dining room when mum turned the light on and everything went black.
> Good thing I like camping.
> Good night all.


Good grief!!!! You don't need that happening. I really hope the electrician can get it fixed quickly. Sleep well! Sending you hugs! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I got home and found the electricity out in half the house. I went down to the breaker panel and flipped the breakers but they kept popping again. None of the lights are working but the wall plugs are. So we will be walking around with flashlights all night since the electrician can't come until late tomorrow afternoon.
> DD says that sparks came out of the switch in the dining room when mum turned the light on and everything went black.
> Good thing I like camping.
> Good night all.


Hope you have plenty of batteries! Hopefully the electrician can fix it quickly & cheaply.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, it is bright, sunny & very chilly here. I'm going to try & make a birthday cake for my GS's party on Saturday. I used to make cakes for everyone, when I was a PROPER MUM as my DDs are always saying. I don't bake now or I would eat it, too tempting. Have a great day. Hugs to you all.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, not up until 10.30. today. Weare going outr for our holiday tickets today. Thats if I ever waken up.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> May anyone join in he conversations?


Oh yes. Welcome to the nuthouse. Pull up a chair and make yourself at home.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ps Have caught up on the butterscotch icecream :thumbup:


Thank heavens for that. I hate the thought of you having withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Our lovely Jynx has played a couple of games on Facebook today so I guess she is fine, maybe just very tired after her trip? xxx


Or reading us and not replying? I do that occasionally.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just up and having breakfast/lunch - anyway I'm hungry. 

Hope everyone is ok.xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Only just up and having breakfast/lunch - anyway I'm hungry.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok.xxx


I only got up at 10.30. In your case I suspect a bit of time-lag. At least you're up in time for elevensies.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's some more photos...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I only got up at 10.30. In your case I suspect a bit of time-lag. At least you're up in time for elevensies.


Morning Saxy, how are you? I'm feeling great, just no idea what the time (or day) is!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Saxy, how are you? I'm feeling great, just no idea what the time (or day) is!!!!


I remember that feeling. I remember being driven home from the airport and seeing all the children going home from school - except they were actually going TO school!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:42 am EST and 5'c (41'F) Still no electricity in half the house. My laptop, which doesn't hold a charge well, died. Hopefully the electricity will be restored by the time I get home tonight.
I had to take the garbage out by flashlight. I saw the skunk in time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some more photos...


It was great that you could sit out with bare arms and knit.
Happy smiles.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have plenty of batteries! Hopefully the electrician can fix it quickly & cheaply.


The switch that sparked is not wired properly. I know that because I've had it's cover off. If the electrician insists on wiring it properly, I could have drywall repairs to do as well, as he'll have to pull new wires through the basement. 
I'd just like it finished by the time I get home. ;-)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It was great that you could sit out with bare arms and knit.
> Happy smiles.


Hi Nitzi, glad you beat the skunk. Been looking at log cabins by a lake in Cape Breton (just saying) xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed now to dream of lobster xx


That's a yummy dream.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Nitzi, glad you beat the skunk. Been looking at log cabins by a lake in Cape Breton (just saying) xxxx


Just say when. I've starting saving already. Every penny helps.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Nitzi, glad you beat the skunk. Been looking at log cabins by a lake in Cape Breton (just saying) xxxx


Or we could meet up in Florida when it's cold in the northern regions. 
When is Ally Pally?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Maybe I have a non-electric aura, the light over my cubicle is dying now. No, it just died. Have to call Facilities now.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a chilly, damp and cloudy Erie. Full day of work ahead of us. Tomorrow packing up the car. Saturday we are off. Neighbor will check on house. He is great. Lives across the street from us. Will try to get back on later, but need to make out our assignments so the work gets done. I am so afraid I won't have room for what I want to take, Yikes. Hope everyone has a glorious day. Londy and Purple, just loved loved loved the pics. What a super looking yarn shop. I imagine you all could have spent the whole day in there. See ya later ladies.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. We went to the shops again today. We got my insurance for my phone, and then went and collected our e tickets for our holiday. There were some coupons I had for Marks and Spencers but I was a day early.

Then we went to a garden centre and had a cream scone and pot of tea. We then went and looked at the Christmas display they had and bought some Christmas crackers. then we realised that if we spent $5 we could have a free cup of coffee/tea so we spent $10 and had one each. haha no flies on us.We called back at ASDA on the way home for some cereal and spent $40 and forgot to get the cereal!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some more photos...


Thankyou for these photo's. I'll never be bored of seeing them. Its so lovely to have photo's of Linky and Binky. I hope I meet them one day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou for these photo's. I'll never be bored of seeing them. Its so lovely to have photo's of Linky and Binky. I hope I meet them one day.


I agree completely!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree completely!


.....and me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Nitzi, glad you beat the skunk. Been looking at log cabins by a lake in Cape Breton (just saying) xxxx


Me, too! That would have been nasty!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Nitzi, glad you beat the skunk. Been looking at log cabins by a lake in Cape Breton (just saying) xxxx


I had to be nosy & look up Cape Breton, what a beautiful place, fantastic scenery. Hope you are settling down at home!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a chilly, damp and rainey Erie.Have so much to do today. DH still in bed, so I guess I am on my own till he goes to dialysis. Need to do more laundry, bedding and such, pack clothes bins and go through yarn stash. Nitzi I wish I could afford to mail my complete stash, but together it is alot of yarn and not light weight.Londy you look so darn cute next to the policeman. Is a lovely photo of both of you. He looks so friendly. GS no more twirling for awhile. I don't want you to hurt your bum and miss your trip.Jolly hope the plumber is timely so you don't miss your luncheon with friends.
> 
> As Nitzi suggested let's start planning for our next get together. That would be so much fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, hello everyone! What a relief to be back on my laptop, I really struggle with the keyboard on my little tablet and the fact that the hotels' wi-fi left a lot to be desired, is why I wasn't able to chat with you more while Mrs P and I weren't home!!
> 
> As I'm sure you have gathered, we had an absolute blast, never a dull moment and met so many really lovely people. Nova Scotia is a 'must' visit if you haven't seen it already, as is meeting up with all our lovely North American girls who are all even more scrumptious than they appear on KP! Miss you lot over there, I'm going to lasso the entire continent and drag it across the Atlantic to tie up alongside us, wouldn't that be great?


Yes that would be great and we miss you too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It was great that you could sit out with bare arms and knit.
> Happy smiles.


It was very nice that day for lots of reasons! :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some more photos...


What wonderful photos, everyone is so happy 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:42 am EST and 5'c (41'F) Still no electricity in half the house. My laptop, which doesn't hold a charge well, died. Hopefully the electricity will be restored by the time I get home tonight.
> I had to take the garbage out by flashlight. I saw the skunk in time.


Now that could have been a disastrous meeting - not fun at all 😐


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. We went to the shops again today. We got my insurance for my phone, and then went and collected our e tickets for our holiday. There were some coupons I had for Marks and Spencers but I was a day early.
> 
> Then we went to a garden centre and had a cream scone and pot of tea. We then went and looked at the Christmas display they had and bought some Christmas crackers. then we realised that if we spent $5 we could have a free cup of coffee/tea so we spent $10 and had one each. haha no flies on us.We called back at ASDA on the way home for some cereal and spent $40 and forgot to get the cereal!


I have done that it is frustrating isn't it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

It does feel chiller here now I'm back, I seemed to go from no coat at all to my warmest winter coat in no time at all! Yesterday, as it is getting late in the season and I thought Pat deserved a day out after coping on his own for three weeks (he did very well, even had veggies of some sort nearly every day!) we headed off to Sheffield Park where the trees are usually fabulous in the Autumn, although not a patch on N America! When we got there, there was a long queue of traffic because the car park was full! We turned around and headed for Wakehurst Place, another NT place a few miles away. As we pulled into the car park, we saw a sign saying that they had started charging for parking, £5 for up to 2 hours and then £10 for 2 or more!!! We were horrified, we have been members for more than 20 years but I thought Pat was going to tear his membership card up! By the time we had had a bit of lunch and a look round, it could easily have been over 2 hours. So, back in the car again and headed for NT no.3, Standen. We were absolutely positive we had never been there before until we pulled into the car park and started to recognise a few things. Checked the photos I took there last time and it was only back in May this year, how quickly we forget!!!!! Anyway, had some nice veggie soup with lovely fresh bread and a look round the garden and house, which was very William Morris.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning all, weather very nice. Ive got a touch of my tum!I need to pack a bag today because we are going on our mini granny sit tomorrow. Then I think I'm going to knit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 7'C (45'F).
We are on raised security at work after the events in Ottawa yesterday, but our doors will be left open. It is be "business as usual". Anyone with large bags will be asked to open them for security. I haven't heard if they will be bringing in extra security guards.
I'm taking my knitting. I plan to knit. I actually made some progress on my little knit, before I fell asleep on the couch, sitting up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It does feel chiller here now I'm back, I seemed to go from no coat at all to my warmest winter coat in no time at all! Yesterday, as it is getting late in the season and I thought Pat deserved a day out after coping on his own for three weeks (he did very well, even had veggies of some sort nearly every day!) we headed off to Sheffield Park where the trees are usually fabulous in the Autumn, although not a patch on N America! When we got there, there was a long queue of traffic because the car park was full! We turned around and headed for Wakehurst Place, another NT place a few miles away. As we pulled into the car park, we saw a sign saying that they had started charging for parking, £5 for up to 2 hours and then £10 for 2 or more!!! We were horrified, we have been members for more than 20 years but I thought Pat was going to tear his membership card up! By the time we had had a bit of lunch and a look round, it could easily have been over 2 hours. So, back in the car again and headed for NT no.3, Standen. We were absolutely positive we had never been there before until we pulled into the car park and started to recognise a few things. Checked the photos I took there last time and it was only back in May this year, how quickly we forget!!!!! Anyway, had some nice veggie soup with lovely fresh bread and a look round the garden and house, which was very William Morris.


You did have a run of lovely weather while you were over here. I have to pay for parking at all provincial parks here. Most of the national parks are still free parking, but they are not as busy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have done that it is frustrating isn't it!


I make lists for things I need to pick up. Before that I used to go into stores and come out with a bag of things but none of them were the things that I went in for, because I had forgotten what I needed as soon as I was distracted by the first really good buy. :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Now that could have been a disastrous meeting - not fun at all 😐


I've walked into a skunk before. As long as I make lots of noise and leave the skunk an exit, they don't spray. It takes a couple days to make the spray so they are defenceless if they use it. Usually, the spray is VERY effective at repelling anything stupid enough to attack a skunk.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's so nice to have electricity is all the house. The electrician replaced the switch with one that mum can't make spark. It's one of the new ones that you just touch. No moving parts.  he he Apparently she flicked the switch with so much force that the live wire touched the side of the metal box behind the switch. That is what was causing the sparks and the electric short. Mum's strong!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm off to work now.
It's another day.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning all. Weather here is about the same. Dh and I trying to get some stuff done today as we pack the car tonight. My house is still a tip, but is a little better than yesterday.


Londy price on everything seem to be going up. If parks and such want moey they up the parking prices. Glad you could finally find a garden park and had a lovely lunch to boot. Ii love home made veggie soup and home made bread.Yummy

GS have fun gran sitting with the boys. Hope your tum settles dear????? Don't worry about forgetting the cereal, I do it all the time even with a list. I usually remember forgotten item as I am pushing cart out the door.lol

Nitzi glad the electrician was able to fix everything. Your Mom must be strong to do what she did to the switch. Stay safe my friend. Glad you will have heightened security at your work. Is hard to understand the world anymore.

Ladies I need to run, literally speaking. Love you all to bits. Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. We went to the shops again today. We got my insurance for my phone, and then went and collected our e tickets for our holiday. There were some coupons I had for Marks and Spencers but I was a day early.
> 
> Then we went to a garden centre and had a cream scone and pot of tea. We then went and looked at the Christmas display they had and bought some Christmas crackers. then we realised that if we spent $5 we could have a free cup of coffee/tea so we spent $10 and had one each. haha no flies on us.We called back at ASDA on the way home for some cereal and spent $40 and forgot to get the cereal!


just another typical Susan day then. You always manage to make me wish I was with you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 7'C (45'F).
> We are on raised security at work after the events in Ottawa yesterday, but our doors will be left open. It is be "business as usual". Anyone with large bags will be asked to open them for security. I haven't heard if they will be bringing in extra security guards.
> I'm taking my knitting. I plan to knit. I actually made some progress on my little knit, before I fell asleep on the couch, sitting up.


Britain is on Amber alert. Especially with Armistice parades coming up. The Royal British Legion issued Security instructions for the parades, last week, but there really isn't much you can do in crowded open places.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Went to a concert for Harvest Festival at the twin's school today as Mum and Dad were working. Someone had to cheer them on. It's sad for the children who don't have anyone to watch them. Aiden has a rugby match after school today - he's only 7!
Then Merlin, Sarah and the boys are here for dinner. Harley will be staying overnight as he has a day off school tomorrow and Merlin and Sarah are going to her Gran's funeral in Milford Haven. A friend is taking Aiden to school. I suspect I will be collecting him.
Half term next week, so I shan't be getting any work done! Happy days.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some more photos...


Aaaaaah, my beautiful girls, what a lovely picture, brought back memories of a wonderful few days!! I look a bit lost in the last one!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning all, weather very nice. Ive got a touch of my tum!I need to pack a bag today because we are going on our mini granny sit tomorrow. Then I think I'm going to knit.


Hope your tum calms down soon, probably excitement about spending time with your lovely boys!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:42 am EST and 5'c (41'F) Still no electricity in half the house. My laptop, which doesn't hold a charge well, died. Hopefully the electricity will be restored by the time I get home tonight.
> I had to take the garbage out by flashlight. I saw the skunk in time.


Bummer, glad you saw that stinky old skunk first!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The switch that sparked is not wired properly. I know that because I've had it's cover off. If the electrician insists on wiring it properly, I could have drywall repairs to do as well, as he'll have to pull new wires through the basement.
> I'd just like it finished by the time I get home. ;-)


Double bummer!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Nitzi, glad you beat the skunk. Been looking at log cabins by a lake in Cape Breton (just saying) xxxx


Hehehehehehehe! Have you got Mr P even half interested?? Tried my hand at oven sweet potato chips last night, not a great success, they go from almost raw to burnt in nanoseconds!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a chilly, damp and cloudy Erie. Full day of work ahead of us. Tomorrow packing up the car. Saturday we are off. Neighbor will check on house. He is great. Lives across the street from us. Will try to get back on later, but need to make out our assignments so the work gets done. I am so afraid I won't have room for what I want to take, Yikes. Hope everyone has a glorious day. Londy and Purple, just loved loved loved the pics. What a super looking yarn shop. I imagine you all could have spent the whole day in there. See ya later ladies.


Good luck with getting it all in, you could always sit DH on the roof and get more stuff in the front seat!!! The only thing missing from any of the yarn shops was the rest of you lot, my, what a time we would have had!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 7'C (45'F).
> We are on raised security at work after the events in Ottawa yesterday, but our doors will be left open. It is be "business as usual". Anyone with large bags will be asked to open them for security. I haven't heard if they will be bringing in extra security guards.
> I'm taking my knitting. I plan to knit. I actually made some progress on my little knit, before I fell asleep on the couch, sitting up.


Oh please be safe dear Nitzi, never take any chances!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You did have a run of lovely weather while you were over here. I have to pay for parking at all provincial parks here. Most of the national parks are still free parking, but they are not as busy.


This was for a National Trust property, which we pay quite a hefty annual membership fee. I can't see any other members paying this and it will drive away the visiting non-members too as there are several othe NT properties nearby.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's so nice to have electricity is all the house. The electrician replaced the switch with one that mum can't make spark. It's one of the new ones that you just touch. No moving parts.  he he Apparently she flicked the switch with so much force that the live wire touched the side of the metal box behind the switch. That is what was causing the sparks and the electric short. Mum's strong!


That sounds like a bit of a fluke, bet she couldn't have done that on purpose if she had tried!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You did have a run of lovely weather while you were over here. I have to pay for parking at all provincial parks here. Most of the national parks are still free parking, but they are not as busy.


That's the way it's bevome here in our stst. Not sure about the other states, though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I make lists for things I need to pick up. Before that I used to go into stores and come out with a bag of things but none of them were the things that I went in for, because I had forgotten what I needed as soon as I was distracted by the first really good buy. :roll:


That's exactly what I do. I usually end up with much more than is on my list but mostly manage to at least get what I've put on my list.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> just another typical Susan day then. You always manage to make me wish I was with you.


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Went to a concert for Harvest Festival at the twin's school today as Mum and Dad were working. Someone had to cheer them on. It's sad for the children who don't have anyone to watch them. Aiden has a rugby match after school today - he's only 7!
> Then Merlin, Sarah and the boys are here for dinner. Harley will be staying overnight as he has a day off school tomorrow and Merlin and Sarah are going to her Gran's funeral in Milford Haven. A friend is taking Aiden to school. I suspect I will be collecting him.
> Half term next week, so I shan't be getting any work done! Happy days.


Happy days, indeed!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I havent knitted yet. I felt so tired and poorly this morning that I went back to bed. I slept until 2.30pm and felt that I'd slept for a week. I feel great. I had a nice bat, DH made the tea and I feel great. 

Ive also made an "achievement" since my stroke today. Ivew phoned up about a query on a contract for my phone. I usually give the phone to DH. 

DS has just texted to say he has landed and he has 65 hours to go until te cruise sets off....he says hes excited (stupid boy) hahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

dear nitz... Taker care. At least if you are under seige you can knit :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Went to a concert for Harvest Festival at the twin's school today as Mum and Dad were working. Someone had to cheer them on. It's sad for the children who don't have anyone to watch them. Aiden has a rugby match after school today - he's only 7!
> Then Merlin, Sarah and the boys are here for dinner. Harley will be staying overnight as he has a day off school tomorrow and Merlin and Sarah are going to her Gran's funeral in Milford Haven. A friend is taking Aiden to school. I suspect I will be collecting him.
> Half term next week, so I shan't be getting any work done! Happy days.


You know you love it! I didn't know you had an Aiden, my Aiden was 3 on Monday, he is our baby.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You know you love it! I didn't know you had an Aiden, my Aiden was 3 on Monday, he is our baby.


I think Saxy has one each of every name in the book, lucky girl!!! :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think Saxy has one each of every name in the book, lucky girl!!! :lol:


I don't have an Aloitius (yet!)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think Saxy has one each of every name in the book, lucky girl!!! :lol:


or a Mildred.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't have an Aloitius (yet!)


Give it time! My DD's friend has just had a bevy called Ailo. Can you imagine hallo Ailo?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 7'C (45'F).
> We are on raised security at work after the events in Ottawa yesterday, but our doors will be left open. It is be "business as usual". Anyone with large bags will be asked to open them for security. I haven't heard if they will be bringing in extra security guards.
> I'm taking my knitting. I plan to knit. I actually made some progress on my little knit, before I fell asleep on the couch, sitting up.


What happened yesterday? I don't watch the news can you tell.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou for these photo's. I'll never be bored of seeing them. Its so lovely to have photo's of Linky and Binky. I hope I meet them one day.


We hope to meet you too! I have more photos I just keep forgetting to put them on here :roll:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Give it time! My DD's friend has just had a bevy called Ailo. Can you imagine hallo Ailo?


I've got Martin, Helen, Merlin and Ceawlin then Robert, Benjamin, Bradley, Harley, Aiden, Morticia and Morgana, Jasmine and Jessica then Amy, Alicia and Keiran. Plus Sean, Callum and Matthew thrown in.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What happened yesterday? I don't watch the news can you tell.


A soldier was shot dead while standing guard on the Cenotaph in Ottowa, then the gunman ran into the Parliament building and was himself shot dead by the Sergeant at Arms.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's so nice to have electricity is all the house. The electrician replaced the switch with one that mum can't make spark. It's one of the new ones that you just touch. No moving parts.  he he Apparently she flicked the switch with so much force that the live wire touched the side of the metal box behind the switch. That is what was causing the sparks and the electric short. Mum's strong!


So glad that he was able to fix it without causing more issues. We have a light switch in our mud room that a slug managed to get into and short it out it was pretty scary.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So glad that he was able to fix it without causing more issues. We have a light switch in our mud room that a slug managed to get into and short it out it was pretty scary.


for the slug as well!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't have an Aloitius (yet!)


Hehehe I like the yet I could just hear you add that for good measure.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> or a Mildred.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> A soldier was shot dead while standing guard on the Cenotaph in Ottowa, then the gunman ran into the Parliament building and was himself shot dead by the Sergeant at Arms.


That is awful the world has gone mad, glad we have each other to prove that there is still all kinds of loving people still out there.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> for the slug as well!


Yeah I bet it was quite shocking for him!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am going to go for now and try to get some knitting done since I don't have the baby right now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Give it time! My DD's friend has just had a bevy called Ailo. Can you imagine hallo Ailo?


     :roll: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> or a Mildred.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: There's still time.....!!! Actually, you haven't got a June yet, either!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> :roll: :roll:


I suppose it's better than my gd, the teacher call out "Olivia" and five little faces look up!! :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've got Martin, Helen, Merlin and Ceawlin then Robert, Benjamin, Bradley, Harley, Aiden, Morticia and Morgana, Jasmine and Jessica then Amy, Alicia and Keiran. Plus Sean, Callum and Matthew thrown in.


With these next two babies due yoiu'll have to start shopping for Christmas 2016 :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: There's still time.....!!! Actually, you haven't got a June yet, either!! xxx


Theres only one june...I'm glad you're home bonny lass.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> for the slug as well!


I was gonna say that!!! Imagine having to fish bits of fried slug out of the light switch, eurghhhhh!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is awful the world has gone mad, glad we have each other to prove that there is still all kinds of loving people still out there.


Yes but we haven't a great deal of sanity between us now, have we?!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm with you Lisa, as long as there are still nice, normal folks on the face of the earth, the baddies will never succeed! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Theres only one june...I'm glad you're home bonny lass.


Thanks love, you were all with us every step of the way, just wish you could all have had our experiences - except with Bruce, he's all mine!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 7'C (45'F).
> We are on raised security at work after the events in Ottawa yesterday, but our doors will be left open. It is be "business as usual". Anyone with large bags will be asked to open them for security. I haven't heard if they will be bringing in extra security guards.
> I'm taking my knitting. I plan to knit. I actually made some progress on my little knit, before I fell asleep on the couch, sitting up.


I saw that on the news, the world is going crazy


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've got Martin, Helen, Merlin and Ceawlin then Robert, Benjamin, Bradley, Harley, Aiden, Morticia and Morgana, Jasmine and Jessica then Amy, Alicia and Keiran. Plus Sean, Callum and Matthew thrown in.


Your house must be full of fun, when they are all together - does that happen?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Your house must be full of fun, when they are all together - does that happen?


She hasnt enough plates and cutlery.. hahaha. I dont know what shes fed her kids on but boy was it powerful hahaha


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> She hasnt enough plates and cutlery.. hahaha. I dont know what shes fed her kids on but boy was it powerful hahaha


I'd use paper plates!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes but we haven't a great deal of sanity between us now, have we?!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm with you Lisa, as long as there are still nice, normal folks on the face of the earth, the baddies will never succeed! xxx


I was actually thinking that when I wrote that but we are a good lack of sanity right...... :lol: :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to say I have a new kind of appreciation for you ladies who have worked the lace shawls, I just tried to start the Dane shawl, it is so pretty, I have done exactly seven rows and I want to throw it! The chart has me stumped.....oh well guess I will change the yarn, which bites because it is a very lovely coral color and merino wool and bamboo blend....and use a larger yarn maybe, I bought this yarn and some blue for another niece and I already threw in the towel with and used a different yarn for hers too. bummer......


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I have to say I have a new kind of appreciation for you ladies who have worked the lace shawls, I just tried to start the Dane shawl, it is so pretty, I have done exactly seven rows and I want to throw it! The chart has me stumped.....oh well guess I will change the yarn, which bites because it is a very lovely coral color and merino wool and bamboo blend....and use a larger yarn maybe, I bought this yarn and some blue for another niece and I already threw in the towel with and used a different yarn for hers too. bummer......


I have made the Ashton shawl, my first & it was quite easy to follow. Purple told me about it. The instructions are really clearly written. Have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have made the Ashton shawl, my first & it was quite easy to follow. Purple told me about it. The instructions are really clearly written. Have a good day.


Glad you enjoyed making it. How is your back now?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. Sorry I didn't make it on yesterday, the family came over and then we all went out to lunch. It was lovely seeing them again. GS is having his teeth operation on 11 Nov. Must tidy up my sewing room today as I have miles of bunting to sew.

Hope everyone is well. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Tum still off a bit but 'I can cope. Today we let the boys granny sit. I like my own bed so I wish we wewre stopping here. Never mind. Im taking my knitting and my ipad. I never got to pack a case yesterday.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Tum still off a bit but 'I can cope. Today we let the boys granny sit. I like my own bed so I wish we wewre stopping here. Never mind. Im taking my knitting and my ipad. I never got to pack a case yesterday.


Morning Susan, hope the tum sorts itself out. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have to say I have a new kind of appreciation for you ladies who have worked the lace shawls, I just tried to start the Dane shawl, it is so pretty, I have done exactly seven rows and I want to throw it! The chart has me stumped.....oh well guess I will change the yarn, which bites because it is a very lovely coral color and merino wool and bamboo blend....and use a larger yarn maybe, I bought this yarn and some blue for another niece and I already threw in the towel with and used a different yarn for hers too. bummer......


You know what Churchill said "Never give up, never give up, never, never, never"!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from Sidcup where it is also grey and damp! Went for a lovely swim and feel better for it. Not sure what to do today, having a cuppa with Jill this afternoon but I should probably head for my sewing room too as I have a few jobs to do but not really in the mood. Maybe I'll just knit.......!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from Sidcup where it is also grey and damp! Went for a lovely swim and feel better for it. Not sure what to do today, having a cuppa with Jill this afternoon but I should probably head for my sewing room too as I have a few jobs to do but not really in the mood. Maybe I'll just knit.......!


Morning Honey, well done on the swim. I've not been yet. Mr. P wants to go to the garden centre, so I guess my sewing will have to wait. I'll join you in knitting this afternoon. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just going through my holiday pics and a lot of them are rubbish but found this lovely picture of Nitzi, Pam, Purple and myself in the Old Spaghetti Factory in Toronto. Next is a lovely picture of our Jynx and finally, this is what I call a yarn store from Defiance Ohio!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Lisa, did you know they have cabs in your wedding colours in Toronto?!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

And here's a few more photos from me..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lisa, did you know they have cabs in your wedding colours in Toronto?!! xxx


Good photos HOney :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And here's a few more photos from me..


It was iced tea, honest!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

And just a few more...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to do stuff, catch you later. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 8'c (45'F). The temperature is dropping and fog is rolling in.
We had excitement this morning. There was an opossum on the porch eating the cat food. We're not supposed to have opossums this far north.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And just a few more...


I love your pics. My cell phone had card issues. None of the photos saved except one with everyones bums. :thumbdown:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from Sidcup where it is also grey and damp! Went for a lovely swim and feel better for it. Not sure what to do today, having a cuppa with Jill this afternoon but I should probably head for my sewing room too as I have a few jobs to do but not really in the mood. Maybe I'll just knit.......!


I'm unknitting today. I found a gap that I can't fix about 2 inches back so frog and tink I go.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have to say I have a new kind of appreciation for you ladies who have worked the lace shawls, I just tried to start the Dane shawl, it is so pretty, I have done exactly seven rows and I want to throw it! The chart has me stumped.....oh well guess I will change the yarn, which bites because it is a very lovely coral color and merino wool and bamboo blend....and use a larger yarn maybe, I bought this yarn and some blue for another niece and I already threw in the towel with and used a different yarn for hers too. bummer......


I made my first shawl with worsted weight acrylic because I was sure I was going to have to undo/redo lots of it. Try the Ashton, it has lots of tutorials in it.
Keep that yarn for your second one. The second one is easier.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was iced tea, honest!!


You're sipping it very carefully 
Long Island Ice Tea, by any chance??


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And just a few more...


Beautiful photos, thanks for those, have saved them with mine!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I saw that on the news, the world is going crazy


We have security guards at all the doors now, checking large bags as they come in. My place isn't too bad.
Both this incident and the one last week started because these fellows had their passports taken away or denied , so they couldn't fly. Maybe the passport people should provide lists to the police. Mind you, the passport people are not very good with paper :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 8'c (45'F). The temperature is dropping and fog is rolling in.
> We had excitement this morning. There was an opossum on the porch eating the cat food. We're not supposed to have opossums this far north.


Aaw, cute, can I have him?! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I love your pics. My cell phone had card issues. None of the photos saved except one with everyones bums. :thumbdown:


Bummer!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aaw, cute, can I have him?! x


He'll eat you out of house and home. He cleaned up four dishes of cat food and two plastic bowls of dry kibble. 
I just wanted to steal some of his fur. It looked really warm and soft.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bummer!!


 :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I have to run now. 
I just know I'm going to end up in the fog somewhere along the drive in.
If I don't talk to you later, have a good day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm unknitting today. I found a gap that I can't fix about 2 inches back so frog and tink I go.


Worth doing to get it right. I have come to the conclusion that one is not a proper knitter if one isn't constantly frogging and tinking!!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm all packed and ready. Got my pills...ipad to talk with you all, and knitting. what more do I want?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And here's a few more photos from me..


please continue to show your photos, I really, really enjoy seeing them. Jynx is nothing like I imagined.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And just a few more...


IUve been saving most of these photos, They are so wonderful. I'm so happy to have you all in my collection...but not as happy as I am to call you my best friends.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Worth doing to get it right. I have come to the conclusion that one is not a proper knitter if one isn't constantly frogging and tinking!!! xxx


It is an art!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you enjoyed making it. How is your back now?


I shall post a picture of it, once I have blocked it. My back is still bad, having real trouble walking. The injections I had have made no difference. I have to go up to Guys next week so I shall have to discuss things with them, it's been getting me 'down' so much!
Enough moaning, how's you? Are you still making bunting, how many miles have you done? Hugs


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> It was iced tea, honest!!


It was a very large glass too, did you me it?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Great photoessays girls with all the friends. It's good to put a face to the name.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> IUve been saving most of these photos, They are so wonderful. I'm so happy to have you all in my collection...but not as happy as I am to call you my best friends.


Awwwwwww, likewise!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I shall post a picture of it, once I have blocked it. My back is still bad, having real trouble walking. The injections I had have made no difference. I have to go up to Guys next week so I shall have to discuss things with them, it's been getting me 'down' so much!
> Enough moaning, how's you? Are you still making bunting, how many miles have you done? Hugs


Hi Chris, so sorry for your poorly back, I know how it must get you down but you stay so cheerful! Do you want/need company for Guy's? Depends on the day but very happy to keep you company!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry your backs still hurting chrissy. We have landed at DS,s and gs1 has come in from college. We pick M up at 3.30....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Great photos Londy and Purple!!!

I went missing yesterday as I had to help Mr. Ric with moving a bunch of stuff from one hangar to the new one a few miles away. What a process. I told him he really knows how to show a girl a good time!

Today he off to do more moving but has a friend helping him out (really heavy lifting kind of stuff). It's good for him to have some guy time!

Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I made my first shawl with worsted weight acrylic because I was sure I was going to have to undo/redo lots of it. Try the Ashton, it has lots of tutorials in it.
> Keep that yarn for your second one. The second one is easier.


Haven't done the Ashton yet but it's on my list. I agree - second one is definitely easier!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have to run now.
> I just know I'm going to end up in the fog somewhere along the drive in.
> If I don't talk to you later, have a good day.


Stay safe!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Worth doing to get it right. I have come to the conclusion that one is not a proper knitter if one isn't constantly frogging and tinking!!! xxx


I agree!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Great photoessays girls with all the friends. It's good to put a face to the name.


It is good, isn't it?!!!

So sorry to hear your back is not better! I hope they people at Guys can help you out with it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Awwwwwww, likewise!!! xxxx


And ditto from me!!!! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hi Chris, so sorry for your poorly back, I know how it must get you down but you stay so cheerful! Do you want/need company for Guy's? Depends on the day but very happy to keep you company!! xxxxx


Thanks for the kind offer, my friend is coming with me, who came last time. I have known her all my life, closest thing to a sister. When she came last time she gave the dr hell & demanded 2nd opinions etc. she is a 5ft Rockweiler!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

They have gone and boys and us are having peace. Now I'm going to make tea.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They have gone and boys and us are having peace. Now I'm going to make tea.


Glad all is peaceful, I hope it stays like that. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> They have gone and boys and us are having peace. Now I'm going to make tea.


Have fun with your boys.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Have fun with your boys.


Hi Chris, sorry to hear your back is not good. Hope Guys can sort out something ffor you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Have fun with your boys.


oops sorry double post


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Chris, sorry to hear your back is not good. Hope Guys can sort out something ffor you. xx


Thanks Purple, it's a pain, literally, I'm hoping they can suggest another treatment, can't stand this pain, it's stopping me do so much. 
I'm loving all your photos, it's good to place faces to names! Hope you have a great weekend. I've got to make a cake for my GS. I am cheating, got a cake topper from the 'net' it's got Thomas the tank on & has his name on it. I am going to be the best Grandma! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Purple, it's a pain, literally, I'm hoping they can suggest another treatment, can't stand this pain, it's stopping me do so much.
> I'm loving all your photos, it's good to place faces to names! Hope you have a great weekend. I've got to make a cake for my GS. I am cheating, got a cake topper from the 'net' it's got Thomas the tank on & has his name on it. I am going to be the best Grandma! Xx


Those cake toppers are great,I've used them for the gks cakes. xx Glad you are enjoying the photos, I've loads more but won't put them all on at once. x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You know what Churchill said "Never give up, never give up, never, never, never"!!!


Well I figured out that I am not that good with the fingering yarn and even worse using a larger needle than is called for I knit really loose so maybe I should try it on a size smaller and actually keep track of the row that I am on, I am ok until somebody talks to me then I totally forget where I was :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lisa, did you know they have cabs in your wedding colours in Toronto?!! xxx


That's awesome June, Love it!!!!! and no I didn't know that! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And just a few more...


These are some more lovely pictures!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 8'c (45'F). The temperature is dropping and fog is rolling in.
> We had excitement this morning. There was an opossum on the porch eating the cat food. We're not supposed to have opossums this far north.


There is definitely a difference in your opossums and our possums yours are almost cute ours are really gross. :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They have gone and boys and us are having peace. Now I'm going to make tea.


Enjoy your time with them!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> There is definitely a difference in your opossums and our possums yours are almost cute ours are really gross. :roll:


I agree!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Worth doing to get it right. I have come to the conclusion that one is not a proper knitter if one isn't constantly frogging and tinking!!! xxx


Then I must be a real proper knitter I always have to tink several times on a project in fact I had to tink 4 rows of the sleeve on the purple sweater I am making.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bummer!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> IUve been saving most of these photos, They are so wonderful. I'm so happy to have you all in my collection...but not as happy as I am to call you my best friends.


Aaaaawwww that goes for us too!!!

 :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It is an art!


Yeah and if you don't do it right then you will be doing it again :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I figured out that I am not that good with the fingering yarn and even worse using a larger needle than is called for I knit really loose so maybe I should try it on a size smaller and actually keep track of the row that I am on, I am ok until somebody talks to me then I totally forget where I was :shock:


You can't be as bad as me....I'm hopeless at it...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I shall post a picture of it, once I have blocked it. My back is still bad, having real trouble walking. The injections I had have made no difference. I have to go up to Guys next week so I shall have to discuss things with them, it's been getting me 'down' so much!
> Enough moaning, how's you? Are you still making bunting, how many miles have you done? Hugs


Aw Chris sorry your back is still hurting I know that is not fun at all I had a bulged disk in my back a few years ago, we are here for you so vent away.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> There is definitely a difference in your opossums and our possums yours are almost cute ours are really gross. :roll:


Maybe it's the extra fur. This one looks cuddly. Although I'd avoid the ratty tail.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Then I must be a real proper knitter I always have to tink several times on a project in fact I had to tink 4 rows of the sleeve on the purple sweater I am making.


That makes me a proper knitter too. I can tink as fast as I knit. Maybe that makes me a slow knitter?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I figured out that I am not that good with the fingering yarn and even worse using a larger needle than is called for I knit really loose so maybe I should try it on a size smaller and actually keep track of the row that I am on, I am ok until somebody talks to me then I totally forget where I was :shock:


I print the pattern out and use highlighter to mark the rows. Someone on KP suggested that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I was just out walking in the sun at lunchtime. I took a bunch of pics of the pretty leaves but they haven't shown up on my email yet. I may have to plug my cell phone into the computer at home to get them.
I have to stop into the computer shop on the way home. That electric short last week fried my external harddrive. I'm hoping that it is just the wiring in the case and putting it in a new case will revive it. My backup software missed 3 folders that I would like back.
One was pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need a cup of tea. I'll be back.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Is there anybody there? The boys are on their games upstairs, DH has gone to B andQ (home depot) and apart for a hamster and a rabbit I'm on my own....peace.....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You can't be as bad as me....I'm hopeless at it...


Yep I am hopeless at it I guess I will try it with the other yarn I bought her but it is so disappointing I wanted it to be light and flowing because she wears them around her neck and it would have draped so pretty, if I can find someone to help me with the chart I might try it again I just am stumped on the setup chart, I will have to frog and start over with a smaller needle that might help....we shall see I usually don't quit but ......aaarrr this is frustrating...ok I will stop now... :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I print the pattern out and use highlighter to mark the rows. Someone on KP suggested that.


I usually do but the chart is stumping me right off the bat with the first row


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need a cup of tea. I'll be back.


I think I need one too!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Is there anybody there? The boys are on their games upstairs, DH has gone to B andQ (home depot) and apart for a hamster and a rabbit I'm on my own....peace.....


That sounds nice, I still need to figure out whats for dinner. and then I have to work on the second sleeve of the one sweater and start another baby blanket Michael is getting another little cousin a little boy so they should be really cute together two years apart is pretty good, and I still have a blue sweater to finish and the two Christmas gifts I really don't know why I do this to myself I really don't have time for all these projects right now although two of them are for an order so I have to get them done.

I think I am stressing my self out worrying about getting things done.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I usually do but the chart is stumping me right off the bat with the first row


You probably already said this, but what is the name of the pattern.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds nice, I still need to figure out whats for dinner. and then I have to work on the second sleeve of the one sweater and start another baby blanket Michael is getting another little cousin a little boy so they should be really cute together two years apart is pretty good, and I still have a blue sweater to finish and the two Christmas gifts I really don't know why I do this to myself I really don't have time for all these projects right now although two of them are for an order so I have to get them done.
> 
> I think I am stressing my self out worrying about getting things done.


You do it because you want to knit something for everyone that you love. Just do a row or two when you can. They will get done.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Is there anybody there? The boys are on their games upstairs, DH has gone to B andQ (home depot) and apart for a hamster and a rabbit I'm on my own....peace.....


The hamster and rabbit are quiet. Enjoy the peace.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You probably already said this, but what is the name of the pattern.


Dane Shawl I found it on Ravelry it is really pretty.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You do it because you want to knit something for everyone that you love. Just do a row or two when you can. They will get done.


You are right!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Dane Shawl I found it on Ravelry it is really pretty.


OK, got it. It is pretty. What row are you having problems with?
Are you having problems with that square at the beginning? Instead of the longtail cast on, try knitting cast on with two strands of the yarn. The stitches won't be so long and loopy and the difference in the thickness won't be noticeable. Once you have the stitches picked up along the two sides of the square, cut the second yarn off and weave it in.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> OK, got it. It is pretty. What row are you having problems with?


the first row on the setup chart


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> OK, got it. It is pretty. What row are you having problems with?
> Are you having problems with that square at the beginning? Instead of the longtail cast on, try knitting cast on with two strands of the yarn. The stitches won't be so long and loopy and the difference in the thickness won't be noticeable. Once you have the stitches picked up along the two sides of the square, cut the second yarn off and weave it in.


Hi my lovely friend. Love your new avatar.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> the first row on the setup chart


It looks like K3, YO, Y2, YO, Y, YO, K2, YO, K3
The K3's are edge stitches and are knit whether you are knitting the right side rows or the wrong side rows.

I need to correct myself:
its K3, YO, Y2, YO,  Y , YO, K2, YO, K3

There's a knit single stitch between the YO's. (That makes the YO's a little easier) Sorry about that.

That makes 11 knit stitches and 4 YOs.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi my lovely friend. Love your new avatar.


I thought I'd change it to match the leaves outside. Especially since I can't find that lilac crocheted scarf anymore.

How are you doing dear Purple?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It looks like K3, YO, Y2, YO, YO, K2, YO, K3
> The K3's are edge stitches and are knit whether you are knitting the right side rows or the wrong side rows.


I was wondering if that was the case and why can't they put that on there clearer, might just rewrite it so I can understand it :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I was wondering if that was the case and why can't they put that on there clearer, might just rewrite it so I can understand it :roll:


The grey ones are "ignore this little box". So why put it in? Makes it look like the pattern should be wider.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Purple!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The grey ones are "ignore this little box". So why put it in? Makes it look like the pattern should be wider.


that's what I was thinking, so I start with the K3 and then start the chart by doing a YO


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> that's what I was thinking, so I start with the K3 and then start the chart by doing a YO


The K3 at the beginning and the end are on the chart.
its K3, YO, Y2, YO, Y , YO, K2, YO, K3 for the 1st row

That's 11 knit stitches and 4 YOs giving you 15 loops on the needle after Row 1


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The K3 at the beginning and the end are on the chart.


Ok I think I will try one more time with a smaller needle and see if I can make it to row 2 on the chart should I use markers because that was another thing I noticed she didn't state


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 8'c (45'F). The temperature is dropping and fog is rolling in.
> We had excitement this morning. There was an opossum on the porch eating the cat food. We're not supposed to have opossums this far north.


This one was on holiday too 😂😊


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The K3 at the beginning and the end are on the chart.
> its K3, YO, Y2, YO, Y , YO, K2, YO, K3 for the 1st row
> 
> That's 11 knit stitches and 4 YOs giving you 15 loops on the needle after Row 1


Well at least my stitch count was right :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I was wondering if that was the case and why can't they put that on there clearer, might just rewrite it so I can understand it :roll:


If it helps to make the pattern clearer, go for it. Whatever works.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Is there anybody there? The boys are on their games upstairs, DH has gone to B andQ (home depot) and apart for a hamster and a rabbit I'm on my own....peace.....


I'm here, Susan. I'm on my own as MR B has gone down to watch football with our SIL. I'm supposed to be knitting & watching the sewing program on TV. What you doing with the boys tomorrow?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I think I will try one more time with a smaller needle and see if I can make it to row 2 on the chart should I use markers because that was another thing I noticed she didn't state


I don't think you'll need stitch markers until you get to the end of the setup chart. The number of stitches matches the number of boxes on the set up chart, so no repeats in that section (as long as you ignore the "ignore this box" boxes.)


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295779-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

